# Movimento 5 Stelle



## Blu71 (3 Settembre 2012)

Da affaritaliani
Tonfo di Beppe Grillo ad agosto. Crescono Pdl, Lega e comunisti - Affaritaliani.it


16 marzo 2013

Sul web lo sconcerto dei militanti M5S "Grasso non può essere paragonato a Schifani"


----------



## Solo (3 Settembre 2012)

Certo che il PDL al 20%... Mamma mia.


----------



## GioNF (3 Settembre 2012)

Grillo paga il fatto di aver parlato come un politicante tutto Agosto.
Il teatrino con Bersani è stato davvero MOLTO triste.


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2012)

Di politici seri in italia ne sono rimasti ben pochi...


----------



## Hammer (3 Settembre 2012)

Per come si espone al pubblico sta prendendo una brutta piega, oltre allo scontro verbale con Bersani recentemente è saltato fuori con la storia del complotto. Lì mi ha ricordato Berlusca con i giudici comunisti


----------



## smallball (3 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Di politici seri in italia ne sono rimasti ben pochi...


non ne esistono piu' ormai


----------



## Blu71 (3 Settembre 2012)

Secondo me il movimento di Grillo è destinato a sgonfiarsi.


----------



## Pedrosa (3 Settembre 2012)

Come diavolo fa Vendola ad avere il 5.6 %?


----------



## Hammer (3 Settembre 2012)

Pedrosa ha scritto:


> Come diavolo fa Vendola ad avere il 5.6 %?



Nel senso che è poco o che è tanto?


----------



## Pedrosa (3 Settembre 2012)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Nel senso che è poco o che è tanto?



Tantissimo!!


----------



## Blu71 (3 Settembre 2012)

Pedrosa ha scritto:


> Tantissimo!!



Sel ha sempre avuto percentuali simili.


----------



## Pedrosa (3 Settembre 2012)

Si ok, ma ultimamente ne sono uscite parecchie sul suo conto, e mi pare non stia facendo granchè là a Roma. Neanche l'1 dovrebbe avere


----------



## Blu71 (3 Settembre 2012)

Pedrosa ha scritto:


> Si ok, ma ultimamente ne sono uscite parecchie sul suo conto, e mi pare non stia facendo granchè là a Roma. Neanche l'1 dovrebbe avere



Vendola raccoglie, come sai, i voti di molti scontenti del partito democratico.


----------



## Hammer (3 Settembre 2012)

Pedrosa ha scritto:


> Si ok, ma ultimamente ne sono uscite parecchie sul suo conto, e mi pare non stia facendo granchè là a Roma. Neanche l'1 dovrebbe avere



Concordo con blu, molti di sinistra non vedono il P D come partito di sinistra (e non hanno tutti i torti) e votano SEL


----------



## Blu71 (3 Settembre 2012)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Concordo con blu, molti di sinistra non vedono il P D come partito di sinistra (e non hanno tutti i torti) e votano SEL



Il partito democratico ha ormai ben poco di sinistra.


----------



## Pedrosa (3 Settembre 2012)

Mamma mia.. A sinistra la situazione è vergognosa, al centro ridicola, e a destra.. 

L'anno prossimo dovrò votare, e vi assicuro che è un momento che aspettavo da tempo. Mi inoformo di politica, e credo di essere uno dei pochi della mia generazione a farlo. 
E nonostante questo non so davvero a chi dare la mia preferenza.


----------



## Hammer (3 Settembre 2012)

Pedrosa ha scritto:


> Mamma mia.. A sinistra la situazione è vergognosa, al centro ridicola, e a destra..
> 
> L'anno prossimo dovrò votare, e vi assicuro che è un momento che aspettavo da tempo. Mi inoformo di politica, e credo di essere uno dei pochi della mia generazione a farlo.
> E nonostante questo non so davvero a chi dare la mia preferenza.



Fa piacere trovare altri neo-votanti che tentano di informarsi 
Anche io sono indeciso, indecisissimo, non so nemmeno se troverò una soluzione convincente


----------



## tamba84 (3 Settembre 2012)

grillo mi fà venire in mente il detto: bene o male purchè parlino di noi!

e di lui parlan regolarmente


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2012)

Il PDL al 20% ???? Esiste gente che ancora da credito a questi qua?


----------



## Hammer (3 Settembre 2012)

Se vincerà ancora il PDL sarà la prova che noi italiani ci meritiamo quello che abbiamo


----------



## Blu71 (3 Settembre 2012)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Se vincerà ancora il PDL sarà la prova che noi italiani ci meritiamo quello che abbiamo



Dipenderà molto dalla legge elettorale, se non cambierà non credo che il pdl possa vincere.


----------



## esjie (3 Settembre 2012)

Sapete una cosa? Monti sarà anche una *****, come tutta la combriccola al seguito. Però in questi mesi di tecnocrazia si è stati veramente in pace. Mi vengono i brividi a pensare che dalla primaverà tornerà tutto alla normalità, solite faccie rugose di *****, soliti teatrini, solite accuse da asilo nido...


----------



## Solo (3 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dipenderà molto dalla legge elettorale, se non cambierà non credo che il pdl possa vincere.


Il PDL prenderà abbastanza voti da essere fondamentale per formare un governo, quindi anche il prossimo governo sarà un m.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Settembre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> Il PDL prenderà abbastanza voti da essere fondamentale per formare un governo, quindi anche il prossimo governo sarà un m.



Con la legge elettorale attuale il peso decisivo potrebbe averlo Casini.


----------



## Hammer (3 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Con la legge elettorale attuale il peso decisivo potrebbe averlo Casini.



che bella prospettiva


----------



## Blu71 (3 Settembre 2012)

Hammer ha scritto:


> che bella prospettiva



Casini è corteggiato da Bersani e Berlusconi, perciò si terrà con le mani libere e farà DOPO le elezioni le sue valutazioni. 
Non dimentichiamo che il prossimo anno si eleggerà il nuovo Presidente della Repubblica.


----------



## Solo (3 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Con la legge elettorale attuale il peso decisivo potrebbe averlo Casini.


Ci sono due possibilità: grande coalizione bis oppure PaDe+SEL+UDC che come l'ultimo governo Prodi cadrà quasi subito...


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2012)

Il problema vero è che si vota il "meno peggio" e non il migliore.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Settembre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ci sono due possibilità: grande coalizione bis oppure PaDe+SEL+UDC che come l'ultimo governo Prodi cadrà quasi subito...



.....il pallino è in mano a Monti, se decide di continuare l'unica è la grande coalizione, in caso contrario comunque, secondo me, Monti sarà il prossimo inquilino del Quirinale.


----------



## Hammer (3 Settembre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ci sono due possibilità: grande coalizione bis oppure PaDe+SEL+UDC che come l'ultimo governo Prodi cadrà quasi subito...



Ho il vomito a pensare insieme SEL e UDC. Comunque si scannerebbero su ogni questione importante


----------



## Blu71 (3 Settembre 2012)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ho il vomito a pensare insieme SEL e UDC. Comunque si scannerebbero su ogni questione importante



Il potere mette d'accordo......


----------



## Solo (3 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il potere mette d'accordo......


Ma non credo proprio. Già mi vedo Vendola che parla di matrimoni *** e altre cose scomode per Casini che inorridito fa saltare tutto in due secondi. Nah, PaDe+SEL+UDC non durerebbero niente. O fanno la grande coalizione o torneremo a votare presto.


----------



## Hammer (3 Settembre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma non credo proprio. Già mi vedo Vendola che parla di matrimoni *** e altre cose scomode per Casini che inorridito fa saltare tutto in due secondi. Nah, PaDe+SEL+UDC non durerebbero niente. O fanno la grande coalizione o torneremo a votare presto.



ma infatti, con Casini mica puoi tentare di parlarci minimamente di ste cose. Sarebbe una coalizione creata solo ed unicamente per vincere le elezioni, di governare non se ne parla.
(g a y censurato? )


----------



## Blu71 (3 Settembre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma non credo proprio. Già mi vedo Vendola che parla di matrimoni *** e altre cose scomode per Casini che inorridito fa saltare tutto in due secondi. Nah, PaDe+SEL+UDC non durerebbero niente. O fanno la grande coalizione o torneremo a votare presto.



Di unioni civili parla anche Bersani che è molto stimato da Casini, Vendola si adeguerebbe.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Hammer ha scritto:


> ma infatti, con Casini mica puoi tentare di parlarci minimamente di ste cose. Sarebbe una coalizione creata solo ed unicamente per vincere le elezioni, di governare non se ne parla.
> (g a y censurato? )




http://www.nanopress.it/costume-e-societa/2012/08/09/casini-dice-si-alle-unioni-civili_P9201195.html
Casini dice sì alle unioni civili

Pier Ferdinando Casini, segretario dell’Udc è tornato a parlare di unioni civili e omosessuali, e lo ha fatto durante un’intervista rilasciata alla trasmissione televisiva “Uno Mattina“, dove il politico ha dichiarato: “Chi convive, siano persone dello stesso sesso o di sesso diverso, ha diritto ad avere tutele civili, è un fatto di garanzia del diritto”. Non cambia opinione però in merito alla questione dei matrimoni ***.


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Settembre 2012)

Monti non si candiderà?


----------



## Blu71 (3 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Monti non si candiderà?



Secondo me no, perché se non lo farà probabilmente andrà al Quirinale.


----------



## Emanuele (3 Settembre 2012)

Beppe Grillo ha la stessa credibilità di Berlusconi, la cosa triste è che questi individui vanno per la maggiore in Italia.


----------



## riccardokaka (3 Settembre 2012)

Spero in Monti, altrimenti non voto.


----------



## blunotturno (4 Settembre 2012)

Pedrosa ha scritto:


> Tantissimo!!



Non se se qualcuno lo abbia detto nelle pagine successive, ma Vendola raccoglie per partito preso i voti di moltissimi omosessuali dichiarati, che è una categoria in continua crescita.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Settembre 2012)

Grillo solo in quest'Italia nefasta,colma di farabutti,potrebbe avere credibilita'!


----------



## Pedrosa (4 Settembre 2012)

Il nome fa voto..


----------



## Jaqen (4 Settembre 2012)

L'importante è andare a votare..


----------



## James Watson (4 Settembre 2012)

Allo stato attuale, con l'attuale legge elettorale, secondo me, si profila un quadro di questo tipo:
-se si votasse domani vincerebbe il centro-sinistra, con il ** primo partito che otterrebbe la maggioranza alla camera, ma non al senato (sempre a causa della legge elettorale).. quindi l'unica alternativa possibile per non passare di nuovo dalle urne sarebbe quella di cercare di allargare la maggioranza al centro imbarcando l'udc nel centro-sinistra.
Per questo il ** rinuncerebbe all'ipotesi ventilata qualche tempo fa di portare avanti una battaglia per introdurre i matrimoni tra persone dello stesso sesso (accontentando così Casini), accontentandosi di far passare una legge per il riconoscimento civile delle coppie di fatto (che è cosa ben diversa dal matrimonio) e soddisfando, in parte, la sinistra più "sinistra". Di contro Casini dovrebbe mollare qualcosa sul fronte "lavoro"..
Questo è, sulla base delle conoscenze e dei dati che ho in mano io, lo scenario più probabile allo stato attuale.
Ovviamente bisogna considerare due variabili non indifferenti: il fattore Monti, nel senso che il premier ha già dichiarato più e più volte che non si vuole candidare alle elezioni, ma penso che se molti partiti dovessero chiedergli di proseguire il suo impegno potrebbe anche continuare, e allora in questo caso lo scenario sarebbe completamente rivoluzionato.
L'altro fattore da tenere presente sono le primarie del partito democratico: non dovesse imporsi bersani, ma un'altro candidato (es. Renzi) allora le cose cambierebbero.


----------



## Prinz (4 Settembre 2012)

Penso che la sigla ** non venga censurata nemmeno su pontifex.it


----------



## PyramidHead (4 Settembre 2012)

A quando la censura di mannaggia e caspiterina?


----------



## Brain84 (4 Settembre 2012)

Io tutti quei partiti non li vedo...

Da una parte c'è l'indeciso perchè non sa se vuole morire fulminato, bruciato o gettato in una vasca di acido.
Dall'altra parte c'è quello con l'interrutore per fulminarti, il piromane e il chimico.

C'è solo da decidere il meno peggio e andargli incontro a braccia aperte


----------



## Blu71 (6 Settembre 2012)

Da L'Espresso
http://espresso.repubblica.it/dettaglio/cosa-succede-se-vince-grillo/2190432/24


----------



## Livestrong (6 Settembre 2012)

PyramidHead ha scritto:


> A quando la censura di mannaggia e caspiterina?



Facciamo poco gli spiritosi, fino a prova contraria nessuno ti obbliga a restare su questo forum.

Comunque ho modificato


----------



## GioNF (7 Settembre 2012)

Ma questo fuori onda di Favia? Una mazzata davvero grossa al M5S. Sono curioso di sapere la reazione dei due capi/capoccia.. 
So che nel forum c'é più di un utente che era vicino al movimento..e vorrei chiedere loro: Sbaglio o il movimento é cambiato in peggio rispetto alle origini? Polemiche e litigi interni, come nel PD, polemiche con gli altri partiti, come nel PDL..tra l'altro polemiche poco costruttive, ma fatte di insulti, oserei dire, quasi personali.


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Settembre 2012)

_
Un'accusa pesante, un terremoto politico all'interno del Movimento 5 Stelle. Giovedì sera uno dei suoi esponenti di punta, Giovanni Favia, consigliere regionale grillino in Emilia-Romagna, ai microfoni della trasmizzione di La7 Piazza Pulita, durante un fuori onda, ha sparato a zero sui vertici del Movimento, gettando nel caos l'universo grillino. Favia parla a margine di un’intervista e non si accorge del giornalista che lo sta registrando. E pronuncia parole pesantissime su Gian Roberto Casaleggio, il guru della comunicazione, l’eminenza grigia del movimento. Parole che il leader dei grillini bolognesi aveva finora sempre evitato di pronunciare.

“Casaleggio prende per il **** tutti - ha detto Favia - perché da noi la democrazia non esiste. Grillo è un istintivo, lo conosco bene, non sarebbe mai stato in grado di pianificare una cosa del genere. I politici, Bersani, non lo capiscono. Non hanno capito che dietro c’è una mente freddissima, molto acculturata e molto intelligente, che di organizzazione, di dinamiche umane, di politica se ne intende”.

“E’ Casaleggio (lo spin doctor di Grillo e deus ex machina del sito del Movimento, ndr) la vera mente del movimento?, gli ha domandato l'intervistatore. 
Il problema è suo – ha risposto Favia -. Quindi o si levano dai ******** oppure il movimento gli esploderà in mano. Ma loro stavano già andando in crisi con questo aumento di voti. Come si sono salvati? Con il divieto di andare in tv. Io con Santoro me la sono cavata, ma applicando un veto. Ho preso anche l’applauso, ma mi è anche costato dire quello che non pensavo”.

“Lui (Beppe Grillo, ndr) espellendo Tavolazzi ha soffocato nella culla un dibattito che stava nascendo in rete in contrapposizione alla gestione Casaleggio”. Giovanni Favia ha poi calcato ulteriormente la dose, spiegando come sulle linee guida e anche sulle iniziative pubbliche che prende il movimento per fare un referendum o non farlo, “ha sempre deciso Casaleggio da solo, ha sempre fatto cosi’”.

“Se Casaleggio non facesse il padre padrone io il simbolo glielo lascerei anche: adesso in rete non si può piu’ parlare, neanche organizzare incontri tipo quello di Rimini che non usavano il logo del movimento”.

“Casaleggio controlla dall’alto tutta questa roba? Tutta. Lui quando qualcosa non va telefona o fa telefonare Grillo. Il problema è che loro hanno messo in moto una macchina che sarebbe davvero un faro, potrebbe esserlo anche a livello mondiale se loro superassero quella complicità di sistema padronale che hanno. Sarebbe una bomba incredibile”.

Infine, l'ultima stoccata: “Tra gli eletti ci sono degli infiltrati di Casaleggio, quindi noi dobbiamo stare molto attenti quando parliamo. Casaleggio è spietato, è vendicativo. Adesso vediamo chi manda in Parlamento, perché io non ci credo alle votazioni on line, lui manda chi vuole”.

La sortita di Favia ha avuto un'eco immediata sulla sua pagina Facebook: quella frase “Casaleggio prende per il **** tutti, la democrazia nel Movimento non esiste” ha sconvolto i militanti 5 stelle. “Il M5S è finito stasera. Purtroppo. La gente non ci crederà più”, scrive Val Milo. “Giovanni, ammiro la tua onestà ma i sondaggi dopo questa sera scenderanno di brutto”, lamenta invece Antonio. “Favia, adesso sei nei guai, facevi meglio ad essere sincero sin dall'inizio”. Ramona invece difende il consigliere a 5 Stelle: “Fuori il lerciume dal movimento... Fuori Casaleggio dal movimento, se ne deve andare !!! Riprendiamoci il movimento! Giovanni non mollare!”_

http://bologna.repubblica.it/cronac...a_democrazia_non_esiste-42081074/?ref=HRER3-1

Ahi ahi ahi...


----------



## Solo (7 Settembre 2012)

Vabbè, stanno per scoppiare. Speriamo solo che non prendano troppi voti per fare danni in parlamento.


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Settembre 2012)

Bah. Solita storia, solita gente. Soliti sistemi.

Il brutto è vedere la solita poltiglia maleodorante che però viene infiocchettata e spacciata per un dolce al cacao migliore di tutti gli altri.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Settembre 2012)

Da affaritaliani
http://affaritaliani.libero.it/politica/balzo-del-pdl-oltre-il-20-gi-grillo-e-pd070912.html


----------



## Blu71 (24 Settembre 2012)

Grillo scende ancora 
http://affaritaliani.libero.it/politica/sondaggio-swg240912.html


----------



## yelle (24 Settembre 2012)

comincio ad avere di nuovo fiducia nel genere umano


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Novembre 2012)

up

Agorà, il video che ha fatto "arrabbiare" il MoVimento 5 Stelle

e

Salsi: "Io, lapidata pubblicamente Il M5S non diventi come Scientology" - Bologna - Repubblica.it

E nel mezzo c'è stata la pagliacciata dello "sbarco" in Sicilia come _né Garibaldi né Lucky Luciano (cit.)_, l'auspicio di Grillo per la chiusura di certa stampa (tranne ovviamente Il Fatto Quotidiano, che comunque è un giornale che leggo volentieri) e la spesa di 90 mila € di consulenza da parte della giunta Pizzarotti ovviamente a loro insaputa, in pieno stile Scajolano.

Delusissimo da questo Movimento (chiamiamolo così che se no Grillo si offende )


----------



## Isao (5 Novembre 2012)

Da siciliano vorrei darvi alcuni dati e voci.
Nei vari seggi i voti di preferenza per i candidati del M5S sono stati irrisori e inesistenti rispetto ai voti di lista. In parole povere, chi ha votato M5S non sapeva nemmeno chi fosse candidato.
Inoltre gira la voce che Cuffaro abbia riconosciuto tra gli eletti del M5S (e non solo) molta gente non propria estranea alla Mafia..
Per quanto riguarda il candidato alla presidenza, invece, nel suo paese, Caltanissetta, non ha lasciato un bel ricordo..


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> up
> 
> Agorà, il video che ha fatto ********* il MoVimento 5 Stelle
> 
> ...



Menomale che erano "diversi"


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Novembre 2012)

Vogliamo parlare di quel personaggio limpidissimo di Casaleggio? Io sono estremamente deluso da questo "Movimento".


----------



## smallball (5 Novembre 2012)

tutto il mondo e' paese...in questa nostra povera anzi poverissima Italia


----------



## Prinz (5 Novembre 2012)

Ma non è che ci volesse tutto sto ambaradan per capire che si tratta di un'organizzazione basata sul nulla. Penso che il non - statuto, la teorica degli influencers e in generale tutto l'apparato dogmatico ideato da Casaleggio (ripeto: Casaleggio) fossero più che sufficienti, al di là degli sproloqui ignoranti del signore delle palle biologiche


----------



## Doctore (5 Novembre 2012)

Mi auguro che grillo vinca in modo clamoroso... almeno gli altri partiti(desta e sinistra)si svegliano e iniziano a cambiare pelle.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (6 Novembre 2012)

La Stampa - Salsi: “Il M5S non diventi Scientology”

Eh ma Grillo è solo un portavoce,mica è il capo del M5S,no no.
È più un piccolo padre


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Novembre 2012)

Grillo, niente alleanze con Di Pietro e a breve divieto di andare ai Talk Show

Viva la democrazia...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (6 Novembre 2012)

Io sinceramente mi scoccio a dire le stesse cose ed a sentirmi dire: "E allora chi voti? Eeeh berlusconiano! Eh,adesso commenta uno per uno i punti del programma". Dico solo che:

Il problema del M5S è che si fonda su un presupposto farlocco,ossia quello della democrazia diretta.

"_P come Primarie: nel M5S non ci saranno primarie (non si votano leader o leaderini) per le elezioni politiche, ma la scelta di portavoce per la Camera e per il Senato. Il loro compito sarà l'attuazione del Programma elettorale in stretta collaborazione attraverso la Rete con la gli iscritti_"

Siccome il Governo coinvolge tutti i rami del sapere (dall'ingegneria alla chimica,dall'agricoltura all'inquinamento elettromagnetico),allora per poter funzionare la democrazia diretta (col cittadino che vota per prendere qualunque decisione) allora tutti gli elettori dovrebbero essere ONNISCIENTI.

Dovrebbero poter essere in grado di prendere una decisione sensata su qualsiasi argomento. Dalla sovranità monetaria all'inquinamento industriale,dalla medicina alla pedagogia,dal diritto alla bioetica.

È possibile una cosa del genere? Io dico di no. Anche Einstein,per dire,era un genio ma probabilmente non sapeva nulla sull'agricoltura.

Invece per peppe crillo qualsiasi cittadino può essere competente in qualsiasi campo,grazie a Internette.
È una cosa sensata secondo voi? Per me no.


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Novembre 2012)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Io sinceramente mi scoccio a dire le stesse cose ed a sentirmi dire: "E allora chi voti? Eeeh berlusconiano! Eh,adesso commenta uno per uno i punti del programma". Dico solo che:
> 
> Il problema del M5S è che si fonda su un presupposto farlocco,ossia quello della democrazia diretta.
> 
> ...



Sostanzialmente sono d'accordo con te. Io oltre a questo vorrei soffermarmi sulla gestione di questo "movimento" (non partito perché poi Grillo si offende); la Salsi non ha detto nulla contro il M5S, ma proprio nulla e nulla ha fatto contro le regole, visto che non esiste una regola nello statuto del M5S che vieta ai suoi eletti di andare in tv (come nell'articolo di Repubblica che ho linkato il buon Grillo ha detto che in futuro verrà fatta la norma riguardante questo divieto).

Detto ciò, la Salsi è stata infamata da Grillo, abbandonata in consiglio comunale e insultata in maniera vergognosa sul web (e già, la democrazia della rete) solo perché è andata a Ballarò. In tutto ciò mi vengono da dire due cose:

1) che forse il tanto criticato Favia tutti i torti non li aveva. Anzi, forse lui l'aveva capito fin da subito che Grillo è sostanzialmente un padre-padrone e che la democrazia nel M5S è roba sconosciuta.

2) che forse aveva ragione Bersani. Questi sono i fascisti del web.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (6 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Sostanzialmente sono d'accordo con te. Io oltre a questo vorrei soffermarmi sulla gestione di questo "movimento" (non partito perché poi Grillo si offende); la Salsi non ha detto nulla contro il M5S, ma proprio nulla e nulla ha fatto contro le regole, visto che non esiste una regola nello statuto del M5S che vieta ai suoi eletti di andare in tv (come nell'articolo di Repubblica che ho linkato il buon Grillo ha detto che in futuro verrà fatta la norma riguardante questo divieto).
> 
> Detto ciò, la Salsi è stata infamata da Grillo, abbandonata in consiglio comunale e insultata in maniera vergognosa sul web (e già, la democrazia della rete) solo perché è andata a Ballarò. In tutto ciò mi vengono da dire due cose:
> 
> ...



Il Beppe Nazionale insomma ha detto: "Non è vietato andare in televisione...solo che è vietato".
Che poi,supponiamo per assurdo che Ballarò sia un talk show servo della Casta(e dire che quando c'era Berlusconi,i vari Floris/Formigli/Lerner/Santoro erano visti come dei bravissimi giornalisti superpartes;adesso viene fuori che sono dei prezzolati...mah...): e allora? I Grillini non sono dunque in grado di reggere un confronto con chi la pensa diversamente da loro? Visto che sono tutti giovani,puliti e onesti di che domande scomode dovrebbero aver paura?


----------



## smallball (6 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Grillo, niente alleanze con Di Pietro e a breve divieto di andare ai Talk Show
> 
> Viva la democrazia...


veramente agghiacciante... e siamo nel 2012


----------



## Isao (6 Novembre 2012)

Ma è semplice il motivo per cui Grillo non vuole che vadano ai talk. Sono persone prese a caso, ignoranti o comunque non avvezzi alla dialettica ergo sicuramente creerebbero figuracce e si esporrebbe il movimento all'opinione pubblica per quello che è veramente...


----------



## Doctore (6 Novembre 2012)

Strategicamente e' una genialata quella di non andare nei talk show.Per il resto lasciamo perdere


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Novembre 2012)

No Bé, devo dire che non sono tutti ignoranti che non sono in grado di tenere un dibattito con uomini della attuale "politica", almeno non tutti secondo me. Anche perché se così fosse la Salsi non si sarebbe presentata da Floris (che tra l'altro non è nuovo a far partecipare grillini al suo programma).

Io sono scandalizzato nel modo con cui questo clown (perché Grillo è un clown) stia sostanzialmente facendo morire un movimento a cui io inizialmente ponevo qualche speranza. Evidentemente mi sbagliavo e sono felice di essermene accorto in tempo.

Sono d'accordo con Bersani (che va a finire essere il meno peggio di tutti, guarda un po') quando dice che questi sono i fascisti del web.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Doctore ha scritto:


> Strategicamente e' una genialata quella di non andare nei talk show.Per il resto lasciamo perdere



Mah, genialata? Potresti spiegarmi questo tuo punto di vista?


----------



## Isao (6 Novembre 2012)

Una domanda semplice: ha chiesto al web se erano d'accordo a non mandare i grillini in tv? Sarebbe il minimo visto che vuole chiedere al web se approvare una legge o no..


----------



## Doctore (6 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> No Bé, devo dire che non sono tutti ignoranti che non sono in grado di tenere un dibattito con uomini della attuale "politica", almeno non tutti secondo me. Anche perché se così fosse la Salsi non si sarebbe presentata da Floris (che tra l'altro non è nuovo a far partecipare grillini al suo programma).
> 
> Io sono scandalizzato nel modo con cui questo clown (perché Grillo è un clown) stia sostanzialmente facendo morire un movimento a cui io inizialmente ponevo qualche speranza. Evidentemente mi sbagliavo e sono felice di essermene accorto in tempo.
> 
> ...


Genialata perche in sostanza i ''grillini'' sono poveri(ignoranti,senza idee,senza prgrammi)polticamente e quindi un dibattito con un politico piu navigato possono perderlo e rischiare figuracce.La fortuna di grillo e' la poltica in generale che e' ridotta in macerie.


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Novembre 2012)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Genialata perche in sostanza i ''grillini'' sono poveri(ignoranti,senza idee,senza prgrammi)polticamente e quindi un dibattito con un politico piu navigato possono perderlo e rischiare figuracce.La fortuna di grillo e' la poltica in generale che e' ridotta in macerie.



Ah ok


----------



## robs91 (6 Novembre 2012)

A me sti grillini(magari non tutti,ma la maggiorparte)sembrano degli invasati.


----------



## admin (14 Novembre 2012)

*Rocco Casalino dal Grande Fratello alla Politica*

*Rocco Casalino*, ex concorrente del *Grande Fratello* passa alla politica al fianco di Beppe *Grillo*, con il *Movimento 5 stelle*. 

Si è presentato ai POTENZIALI elettori (lol) con queste parole e con un *video* che compare su *youtube*

*"Giudicatemi per quello che realmente sono, oltre i pregiudizi che purtroppo mi accompagnano*. Ho partecipato a un reality, ma è stato 13 anni fa. Ora sono maturato, ho fatto tante cose da allora. Credo di dover essere giudicato come persona"


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Novembre 2012)

sembra un colloquio di lavoro sto video...


----------



## Blu71 (14 Novembre 2012)

Ormai è un circo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Novembre 2012)

Interessante


----------



## tamba84 (14 Novembre 2012)

se vuole entrare nel movimento 5 stelle o in un altro partito è liberissimo di farlo,ma non vedo perchè farci un articolo.


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Novembre 2012)

Mah, sono parecchio perplesso.


----------



## #Dodo90# (14 Novembre 2012)

Grillo era partito con tante belle idee. Adesso, tra uscita dall'euro, espulsioni assurde e a simpatie, comportamenti da dittatore e ora Casalino, sta davvero cadendo ancora più in basso. Meglio se continua a fare il comico, anche se non gli riesce bene neanche quello.


----------



## juventino (15 Novembre 2012)

Lo sapevo che M5S era solo l'ennesimo circo, anche se ammetto che per un breve periodo ci ho sperato.


----------



## riccardokaka (16 Novembre 2012)

A me non sembra tanto male da come si è presentato, poi ovviamente bisogna vederlo più avanti...


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Novembre 2012)

Ho unito le due discussioni.

Per par condicio, bravi loro in Sicilia a rinunciare al rimborso elettorale di 1.5 mln di €. Detto questo, si infamava Berlusconi per aver portato nani e ballerine in Parlamento. Ecco, Grillo che candida Rocco Casalino...


----------



## admin (21 Novembre 2012)

*Grillo non si candida:"Sono un delinquente"*

Beppe *Grillo* a *Ballarò* su Rai 3 :"Non mi candido in parlamento, sono pieno di carichi pendenti. Sono un *delinquente*".

Le parole di Grillo fanno riferimento alla *condanna* subìta nel *1988* per omicidio colposo plurimo: Grillo scontò 1 anno e 3 mesi di *carcere* per l'omicidio di due coniugi genovesi e del loro figlio di 9 anni in seguito ad un *incidente stradale* nei pressi di Limone Piemontese.


----------



## #Dodo90# (21 Novembre 2012)

...oltre ad essere un comico.


Molti seguiranno il suo esempio


----------



## Kurt91 (21 Novembre 2012)

Ma lui le interviste a Ballarò le può lasciare?


----------



## JulesWinnfield (21 Novembre 2012)

dubito che gli altri candidati si facciano problemi analoghi


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Novembre 2012)

Il testo della lettera mandata ai grillini. 
Il disegno è ovvio no? Scartare gli onesti e mandare in parlamento solo decerebrati obbedienti e paganti.

_"ACCETTA IL SEGUENTE TESTO PER ABILITARE LA TUA CANDIDATURA Caro candidata/o, ad integrazione del documento da te approvato: “Codice di comportamento eletti MoVimento 5 Stelle in Parlamento”, ti riporto questo testo ufficiale predisposto da uno studio legale che è necessario sottoscrivere. Beppe Grillo Costituzione di “gruppi di comunicazione” per i parlamentari del M5S di Camera e Senato Il Regolamento della Camera dei Deputati e del Senato prevede che a ciascun gruppo parlamentare vengano assegnati dall’Ufficio di Presidenza contributi da destinarsi agli scopi istituzionali riferiti all’attività parlamentare, nonché alle “funzioni di studio, editoria e comunicazione ad essa ricollegabili”.
La costituzione di due “gruppi di comunicazione”, uno per la Camera e uno per il Senato, sarà definita da Beppe Grillo in termini di organizzazione, strumenti e di scelta dei membri, al duplice fine di garantire una gestione professionale e coordinata di detta attività di comunicazione, nonchè di evitare una dispersione delle risorse per ciò disponibili. Ogni gruppo avrà un coordinatore con il compito di relazionarsi con il sito nazionale del M5S e con il blog di Beppe Grillo. La concreta destinazione delle risorse del gruppo parlamentare ad una struttura di comunicazione a supporto delle attività di Camera e Senato su designazione di Beppe Grillo deve costituire oggetto di specifica previsione nello Statuto di cui lo stesso gruppo parlamentare dovrà dotarsi per il suo funzionamento. E’ quindi necessaria l’assunzione di un esplicito e specifico impegno in tal senso da parte di ciascun singolo candidato del M5S al Parlamento prima delle votazioni per le liste elettorali con l’adesione formale a questo documento»._


----------



## Kurt91 (28 Novembre 2012)

Come riportato da "Repubblica Bologna" Grillo "*cancella*" la Salsi dall'elenco degli eletti. Il *consigliere *non risulta nel sito ufficiale del leader, che in una pagina raccoglie i "grillini" che siedono nelle istituzioni. Presenti invece i *colleghi bolognesi*.

Ah, la democrazia grillina


----------



## Blu71 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Da affaritaliani: Grillo da Brindisi: "Voglio uno Stato con le palle, eliminiamo i sindacati che sono una struttura vecchia come i partiti".


----------



## Livestrong (18 Gennaio 2013)

Partiti e sindacati.. Manca solo di eliminare la magistratura


----------



## Blu71 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Ormai ci siamo quasi.....Le politiche 2013 ci diranno quanto pesa il M5S.


----------



## Doctore (23 Febbraio 2013)

a sto punto eliminiamo anche i dottori,avvocati,dipendenti comunali,poliziotti...anarchia!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Febbraio 2013)

Posso fare un paragone col calcio ? È come essere stanchi di Seedorf(Bersani, Monti ecc.) e cercare per questo *qualsiasi* alternativa, anche se questa non da alcune garanzie, dunque si vira su Traoré(Grillo). Per me Grillo resta uno che fa tanto populismo e tutti contenti che gli vanno dietro perché dice "prendiamoli coi forconi" "via dal parlamento" "a casa".


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Febbraio 2013)

È qui che ti sbagli .. Ma tanto tra 2 giorni sarà un successo e dovremo solo aspettare per vedere i risultati


----------



## Tobi (23 Febbraio 2013)

Dobbiamo salvarci da monti e bersani, quindi ben venga grillo


----------



## Doctore (23 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Posso fare un paragone col calcio ? È come essere stanchi di Seedorf(Bersani, Monti ecc.) e cercare per questo *qualsiasi* alternativa, anche se questa non da alcune garanzie, dunque si vira su Traoré(Grillo). Per me Grillo resta uno che fa tanto populismo e tutti contenti che gli vanno dietro perché dice "prendiamoli coi forconi" "via dal parlamento" "a casa".


Come non quotarti.Grillo=Traore epica


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Febbraio 2013)

Io non capisco il tanto aggredire Grillo, spiegatemelo.
Prima non se lo curava nessuno, adesso tutti ne hanno paura e lo criticano; Grillo raccoglie solo il malcontento popolare che è LEGITTIMO dopo tanti anni di ladrocinio.


----------



## Miro (23 Febbraio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Io non capisco il tanto aggredire Grillo, spiegatemelo.
> Prima non se lo curava nessuno, adesso tutti ne hanno paura e lo criticano; Grillo raccoglie solo il malcontento popolare che è LEGITTIMO dopo tanti anni di ladrocinio.



A me pare proprio che i vecchi politici se la stiano facendo sotto perchè hanno capito che è finita la cuccagna, e ovviamente cercano di screditare in ogni modo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Febbraio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Io non capisco il tanto aggredire Grillo, spiegatemelo.
> Prima non se lo curava nessuno, adesso tutti ne hanno paura e lo criticano; Grillo raccoglie solo il malcontento popolare che è LEGITTIMO dopo tanti anni di ladrocinio.



la citazione di gandhi calza a pennello : "Prima ti ignorano, poi ti deridono, poi ti combattono infine vinci" . Purtroppo i vecchi politicanti erano troppo presi a pensare ai loro interessi piuttosto che dedicarsi ai cittadini e al fenomeno populista grillo


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Da affaritaliani: Grillo da Brindisi: "Voglio uno Stato con le palle, eliminiamo i sindacati che sono una struttura vecchia come i partiti".



Eliminiamo tutto


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (23 Febbraio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> È qui che ti sbagli .. Ma tanto tra 2 giorni sarà un successo e dovremo solo aspettare per vedere i risultati



Che possono anche essere peggiori dei predecessori eh... perchè se da un punto di vista etico è meglio una mamma di un corrotto, da un punto di vista pratico se la mamma di politica economica non capisce nulla il risultato può essere pure peggiore...


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Febbraio 2013)

Rossonero Non Evoluto ha scritto:


> Che possono anche essere peggiori dei predecessori eh... perchè se da un punto di vista etico è meglio una mamma di un corrotto, da un punto di vista pratico se la mamma di politica economica non capisce nulla il risultato può essere pure peggiore...


Ma la smettiamo con sta leggenda che sono persone non capaci ??? Capaci a far cosa !?? A rubare ?? Si allora non sono capaci ... È tutta gente plurilaureata con master in campi di competenza .. Basta con sta favola ..

- - - Updated - - -



Miro ha scritto:


> A me pare proprio che i vecchi politici se la stiano facendo sotto perchè hanno capito che è finita la cuccagna, e ovviamente cercano di screditare in ogni modo.


Esatto


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Febbraio 2013)

Rossonero Non Evoluto ha scritto:


> Che possono anche essere peggiori dei predecessori eh... perchè se da un punto di vista etico è meglio una mamma di un corrotto, da un punto di vista pratico se la mamma di politica economica non capisce nulla il risultato può essere pure peggiore...



se sono peggiori di questi qui a sto punto ci tocca emigrare in massa


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Febbraio 2013)

Ma c'è qualcuno qui che è iscritto al movimento?


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque credo che il M5S farà davvero il botto in modo clamoroso. Per me arriva facile sopra il 20%, e per sopra non intendo il 20.1 o 20.5%. Poi mi sbaglierò.


----------



## smallball (23 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Comunque credo che il M5S farà davvero il botto in modo clamoroso. Per me arriva facile sopra il 20%, e per sopra non intendo il 20.1 o 20.5%. Poi mi sbaglierò.



concordo in pieno con te,x me arriveranno al 24/25 %


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Febbraio 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> concordo in pieno con te,x me arriveranno al 24/25 %



Io mi credo più un 22/23%, ma davvero non sarei affatto sorpreso della cifra da te indicata. Non so voi ma anche miei amici più insospettabili sono usciti allo scoperto in questi ultimi giorno pre elezioni.


----------



## Brain84 (23 Febbraio 2013)

I sindacati sono tutti inciuciati nella politica,non lottano più per la classe operaia, si fanno i beneamati affari loro. Il sindacato italiano in generale non ha più la forza per proteggere i lavoratori perchè di fatto non gliene frega più niente. Ogni protesta e ogni sciopero al giorno d'oggi viene visto come un atto quasi normale, negli anni 60/70/80 lo sciopero significava rivoltare come un calzino mezza italia e farsi sentire


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Febbraio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> I sindacati sono tutti inciuciati nella politica,non lottano più per la classe operaia, si fanno i beneamati affari loro. Il sindacato italiano in generale non ha più la forza per proteggere i lavoratori perchè di fatto non gliene frega più niente. Ogni protesta e ogni sciopero al giorno d'oggi viene visto come un atto quasi normale, negli anni 60/70/80 lo sciopero significava rivoltare come un calzino mezza italia e farsi sentire



Su questo sono d'accordo, però non credo che eliminando i sindacati sia la cosa giusta. Per me vanno riformati, ma sono anche convinto che farlo è quasi impossibile.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Febbraio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Io non capisco il tanto aggredire Grillo, spiegatemelo.
> Prima non se lo curava nessuno, adesso tutti ne hanno paura e lo criticano; Grillo raccoglie solo il malcontento popolare che è LEGITTIMO dopo tanti anni di ladrocinio.



È proprio questo il mio problema col M5S,che raccolgono prevalentemente voti di "pancia",non di "testa".


----------



## yelle (23 Febbraio 2013)

boh, ma davvero credete alle fregnacce di Grillo? Uno che più che urlare non è capace di fare?
Un pirla qualsiasi può dire di essersi rotto le palle di questa politica, salire in cattedra e iniziare a gridare ai quattro venti, ma quanti sanno riempirsi la bocca di frasi intelligenti?
Grillo non è altri che uno fra i tanti, che spara numeri di piazza come tutti gli altri prima di lui, che la democrazia la usa quando gli fa comodo. Dice che rinuncia ai rimborsi elettorali, sapendo che non ne avrebbe mai avuto diritto, perchè non ha uno statuto e un tesoriere responsabile. Attacca chiunque la pensi diversamente, non vuole domande perchè non sa dare risposte, si prepara il suo bel discorsetto e finita lì. Il non volere giornalisti ai suoi comizi non c'entra niente con il giornalismo brutto e cattivo, ma con il fatto che in questo modo non viene data la possibilità di fare domande mirate e avere risposte mirate.
Parliamo del fantomatico reddito di cittadinanza. Dove li andrebbe a prendere i soldi? Certamente non dall'abbassamento degli stipendi dei parlamentari, come da lui dichiarato: basta fare due calcoli per scoprire che i soldi non sono nemmeno lontanamente sufficienti.
Grillo non è altro che populismo d'interesse (suo, ovviamente). Per denunciare i problemi di quest'Italia ci vuole niente, siamo bravi tutti a vedere che l'Italia così non va, e di chi sia la colpa. Internet è lento, la disoccupazione porta povertà, i manager guadagnano troppo rispetto agli impiegati, eccetera... in questa sola campagna elettorale abbiamo sentito dire le stesse cose da ogni singolo candidato, eppure gli altri sono noiosi e beceri, Grillo invece si prende il merito di scoprire l'acqua calda. L'uomo dei miracoli che ad ogni problema propone una ipotetica soluzione. Alla gente piacerà pure sentirlo urlare e prendere per il **** l'attuale classe politica italiana, ma chi si è veramente fermato a riflettere su quanto detto? Non una fra le soluzioni proposte è attuabile nella realtà dei fatti.
Grillo è un comico, un trascinatore, uno che sa parlare alla gente sfruttando la loro rabbia. Ma un politico come vorremmo che sia, o come dice di essere? Non credo proprio. L'esempio di Parma mi sembra parli già abbastanza da sè, con promesse non mantenute e un sindaco che pare a metà fra un comico di Zelig e un capo curva.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Febbraio 2013)

Eh già, a parma c'è un pirla, la città sta andando alla deriva ed è preda dei rettiliani.... 
Mi domando come sia ancora presente sulla terra e non ci sia un enorme cratere al suo posto visto quanto male sta facendo Pizzarotti...

A me pare che stiano lavorando bene e con umiltà nonostante gli enormi problemi e l'ostracismo di tutti, e mi pare tutto tranne che un capo curva o un comico di zelig pizzarotti...
D'altronde era meglio il sindaco precedente finito in carcere e che ha creato un buco di 800 milioni....
Prima che arrivasse il m5s nessuno si cagava parma nonostante lo schifo presente, ora tutti a sputare sentenze tanto per parlare.
In questa intervista si vede chiaramente l'onestà nell'ammettere i problemi e le difficoltà nel fare alcune scelte difficili, le cose che hanno potuto fare e che stanno facendo e che faranno per migliorare la situazione.
Ma d'altronde nonostante i 5 anni di mandato, doveva risolvere tutto in un nanosecondo...


----------



## yelle (23 Febbraio 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Eh già, a parma c'è un pirla, la città sta andando alla deriva ed è preda dei rettiliani....
> Mi domando come sia ancora presente sulla terra e non ci sia un enorme cratere al suo posto visto quanto male sta facendo Pizzarotti...


complimenti per la risposta, davvero. Parla da sola.

A Parma erano stati promessi “rifiuti zero in 7 mesi e passaggio al rinnovabile”, e ora c'è l'inceneritore in costruzione.
Il sindaco ha dichiarato che “Bilancio Grigio? Faremo di più quando avremo più soldi”. Anch’io mi comprerò una Maserati quando avrò più soldi.
L'ho definito un capo curva perchè la sua campagna elettorale è stata “Chi non salta Bernazzoli è”.
Il problema di Pizzarotti è esattamente quello di Grillo: si sono/stanno riempiendo la bocca di parole, frasi, promesse e soluzioni ideali, ma non REALISTICHE.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Febbraio 2013)

yelle ha scritto:


> complimenti per la risposta, davvero. Parla da sola.
> 
> A Parma erano stati promessi “rifiuti zero in 7 mesi e passaggio al rinnovabile”, e ora c'è l'inceneritore in costruzione.
> Il sindaco ha dichiarato che “Bilancio Grigio? Faremo di più quando avremo più soldi”. Anch’io mi comprerò una Maserati quando avrò più soldi.
> ...



Complimenti per la tua, quoti la parte ironica, ma ignori il resto del discorso.


----------



## yelle (23 Febbraio 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Complimenti per la tua, quoti la parte ironica, ma ignori il resto del discorso.


Complimenti per le tue qualità di comprensione. Ho quotato la parte ironica, ma ho risposto al commento per intero.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Febbraio 2013)

yelle ha scritto:


> Complimenti per le tue qualità di comprensione. Ho quotato la parte ironica, ma ho risposto al commento per intero.



Cosa non è chiaro di questo passaggio bellamente ignorato dalla tua risposta?



> In questa intervista si vede chiaramente* l'onestà nell'ammettere i problemi e le difficoltà nel fare alcune scelte difficili, le cose che hanno potuto fare e che stanno facendo e che faranno per migliorare la situazione.*



Hai detto che si sta riempendo la bocca di soluzioni non realistiche quando il sindaco nell'intervista ti smentisce pesantemente.
Ammette i problemi e le difficoltà incontrate e spiega quello che stanno facendo e hanno intenzione di fare.
Mi pare tutto tranne che un atteggiamento da quaquaraqua come vuoi far passare te.
Guarda l'intervista dove espone i fatti e giudica oggettivamente le cose.


----------



## Livestrong (23 Febbraio 2013)

Vada come vada avranno mille occhi puntati addosso... Se non fosse per le boiate che dicono li voterei quasi per sfizio


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Vada come vada avranno mille occhi puntati addosso... Se non fosse per le boiate che dicono li voterei quasi per sfizio



e mille giornalisti prezzolati contro , visto che vogliono togliere il sovenzionamento ai giornali


----------



## yelle (23 Febbraio 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Hai detto che si sta riempendo la bocca di soluzioni non realistiche quando il sindaco nell'intervista ti smentisce pesantemente.
> Ammette i problemi e le difficoltà incontrate e spiega quello che stanno facendo e hanno intenzione di fare.
> Mi pare tutto tranne che un atteggiamento da quaquaraqua come vuoi far passare te.
> Guarda l'intervista dove espone i fatti e giudica oggettivamente le cose.


Oggettivamente quanto te?
Ripeto, per me il M5S sbaglia in partenza, puntando alla luna con prospettive non realistiche. Parma è l'esempio in piccolo di quel che succederebbe se vincesse Grillo. Un sindaco che arriva con un determinato programma, cerca di attuarlo, ma scopre di non riuscire. Sì dà la colpa al buco di bilancio, okay. Perchè non mi sembra nuova? È inutie proclamarsi diversi da tutti gli altri quando poi alla realtà dei fatti non riesci a risolvere i problemi che ti si pongono davanti perchè non conosci a fondo i meccanismi amministrativi. Inutile fare promesse che pochi giorni dopo sei costretto a rimangiarti. Non è buona fede, questa, ma solo ignoranza. Le buone intenzioni e i luoghi comuni non ti aiutano ad amministrare una città.


----------



## Doctore (23 Febbraio 2013)

Ma grillo con 10/15%(lo stesso discorso vale per monti)cosa pensa di fare in parlamento?Niente perche sara un casino...Il fenomeno grillo si sgonfiera piano piano perche il popolo anche quello grillino vedra con i propi occhi la realta.
Poi si riandra a votare e apriremo un altro topic sul forum


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Febbraio 2013)

doctore ha scritto:


> ma grillo con 10/15%(lo stesso discorso vale per monti)cosa pensa di fare in parlamento?niente perche sara un casino...il fenomeno grillo si sgonfiera piano piano perche il popolo anche quello grillino vedra con i propi occhi la realta.
> Poi si riandra a votare e apriremo un altro topic sul forum


10/15% ????


----------



## Brain84 (23 Febbraio 2013)

molto più probabile che il Movimento 5 Stelle viaggi intorno al 25% se non di più.
Il M5S è nato nel 2009 non l'altro ieri..il fatto che se ne parli tanto ora non significa che sia un fenomeno passeggero.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

molto più probabile che il Movimento 5 Stelle viaggi intorno al 25% se non di più.
Il M5S è nato nel 2009 non l'altro ieri..il fatto che se ne parli tanto ora non significa che sia un fenomeno passeggero.


----------



## Hammer (23 Febbraio 2013)

Se saranno il secondo partito ne vedremo di tutti i colori possibili


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Febbraio 2013)

yelle ha scritto:


> Oggettivamente quanto te?
> Ripeto, per me il M5S sbaglia in partenza, puntando alla luna con prospettive non realistiche. Parma è l'esempio in piccolo di quel che succederebbe se vincesse Grillo. Un sindaco che arriva con un determinato programma, cerca di attuarlo, ma scopre di non riuscire. Sì dà la colpa al buco di bilancio, okay. Perchè non mi sembra nuova? È inutie proclamarsi diversi da tutti gli altri quando poi alla realtà dei fatti non riesci a risolvere i problemi che ti si pongono davanti perchè non conosci a fondo i meccanismi amministrativi. Inutile fare promesse che pochi giorni dopo sei costretto a rimangiarti. Non è buona fede, questa, ma solo ignoranza. Le buone intenzioni e i luoghi comuni non ti aiutano ad amministrare una città.



Parma è un ottimo esempio al contrario di quel che si vuole far passare.
Ma il video che ho messo l'hai visto almeno?
Alcune cose sono state fatte subito, basta vedere come il sindaco abbia dismesso le auto blu facendo risparmiare al comune 300mila euro l'anno, gli stipendi sono stati decurtati, alcuni servizi sono stati riportati dentro al comune invece di essere appaltati a costi assurdi, si è cercato di limitare certi aumenti andando ad aumentare le quote per alcuni servizi alle famiglie con fasce di reddito più alte. Questi sono fatti veri e oggettivi. Altri aspetti si vedrà di attuarli e migliorarli sul lungo periodo visto le difficoltà *oggettive* che tu vuoi ignorare bollandole come un "Perchè non mi sembra nuova?" *Il sindaco vecchio è stato arrestato*, ma ti pare normale a te?
Ci sono processi in corso su affari sporchi importantissimi in cui il comune è parte civile, alcuni beni sono stati sequestrati.
Si proclamano diversi?
*Sono diversi!*
Il vecchio sindaco, lo ripeto, è stato arrestato, ti pare poca la differenza?
Uno fa affari sporchi con i soldi pubblici, l'altro no.
E' un dato oggettivo ad ora, il futuro non lo conosco, potrebbe anche essere diverso, ma ora non è così visto che sono tutte persone incensurate a differenza della vecchia giunta, ma pensare che forse basti avere un minimo di persone oneste e trasparenti per non creare determinati problemi e dover quindi far fronte a difficoltà pesanti come quelle attuali è così assurdo?
Non capisco questo astio immotivato verso persone che non hanno fatto nulla di male e di illecito e provano a seguire una via diversa dalla solita.
Non è neanche un anno che amministra la città, come puoi pensare che un intero programma si attui in così poco tempo poi?
Neanche fosse stata la situazione migliore del mondo si poteva fare tutto e subito, figuriamoci nella situazione attuale.
Non contando poi l'ostracismo totale che devono affrontare ogni giorno.


----------



## Livestrong (23 Febbraio 2013)

Ma essere onesti è un vanto al giorno d'oggi? Ma siete seri? Cioè, uno è da votare semplicemente perché non ha commesso reati?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma essere onesti è un vanto al giorno d'oggi? Ma siete seri? Cioè, uno è da votare semplicemente perché non ha commesso reati?



Visto il panorama politico attuale dove c'è una percentuale spaventosa di gente con problemi con la giustizia e visto anche le dinamiche della società odierna, l'onestà è qualcosa che ritengo di primaria importanza per come vedo le cose io.

Poi pace, se si preferisce gente che fa intrallazzi amen...


----------



## Morghot (23 Febbraio 2013)

Per me si piazzeranno tra il 15-20%, addirittura oltre il 20% mi sembra esagerato, ma vedremo.


----------



## Livestrong (23 Febbraio 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Visto il panorama politico attuale dove c'è una percentuale spaventosa di gente con problemi con la giustizia e visto anche le dinamiche della società odierna, l'onestà è qualcosa che ritengo di primaria importanza per come vedo le cose io.
> 
> Poi pace, se si preferisce gente che fa intrallazzi amen...



Si ma mica deve essere un vanto. È una cosa normalissima


----------



## Tobi (24 Febbraio 2013)

Monti? Ha tirato su la.storiella dello spread per giustificare l aumento della tassazione..che me.ne faccio dello spread basso con la.disoccupazione al 40% RECORD STORICO NEL NOSTRO PAESE?
Bersani? Parla tanto di politica estera e unione europea, ma lo sanno che prima bisogna risolvere i problemi interni? Ah i soldini dell imu dove sono?
Berlusconi? Non è piu credibile.
Grillo? Ok è un comico ecc ma rappresenta la maggioranza del popolo italiano, un popolo arrabbiato per esser stato derubato in tutti questi anni.
Ma credete che un impiegato statale o un operaio o chi percepisce dai 1000 euro in giu vada a votare monti o Bersani? Non scherziamo, grillo ha grosse possibilita di farcela, poi pero dovra ricordarsi delle promesse fatte


----------



## robs91 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Monti? Ha tirato su la.storiella dello spread per giustificare l aumento della tassazione..che me.ne faccio dello spread basso con la.disoccupazione al 40% RECORD STORICO NEL NOSTRO PAESE?
> Bersani? Parla tanto di politica estera e unione europea, ma lo sanno che prima bisogna risolvere i problemi interni? Ah i soldini dell imu dove sono?
> Berlusconi? Non è piu credibile.
> Grillo? Ok è un comico ecc ma rappresenta la maggioranza del popolo italiano, un popolo arrabbiato per esser stato derubato in tutti questi anni.
> Ma credete che un impiegato statale o un operaio o chi percepisce dai 1000 euro in giu vada a votare monti o Bersani? Non scherziamo, grillo ha grosse possibilita di farcela, poi pero dovra ricordarsi delle promesse fatte


In realtà la disoccupazione è all'11% e non al 40%,altrimenti ci sarebbe una guerra civile
Detto questo le promesse di Grillo sono irrealizzabili e se andrà al governo ve ne accorgerete presto.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Febbraio 2013)

yelle ha scritto:


> Oggettivamente quanto te?
> Ripeto, per me il M5S sbaglia in partenza, puntando alla luna con prospettive non realistiche. Parma è l'esempio in piccolo di quel che succederebbe se vincesse Grillo. Un sindaco che arriva con un determinato programma, cerca di attuarlo, ma scopre di non riuscire. Sì dà la colpa al buco di bilancio, okay. Perchè non mi sembra nuova? È inutie proclamarsi diversi da tutti gli altri quando poi alla realtà dei fatti non riesci a risolvere i problemi che ti si pongono davanti *perchè non conosci a fondo i meccanismi amministrativi*. Inutile fare promesse che pochi giorni dopo sei costretto a rimangiarti. Non è buona fede, questa, ma solo ignoranza. Le buone intenzioni e i luoghi comuni non ti aiutano ad amministrare una città.



oppure è difficile risolvere i problemi perche la situazione è gravissima ? é come pretendere che un malato in fin di vita portato all'ospedale guarisca in una sola giornata . Poi voglio proprio sapere in base a cosa dici che non conoscono i meccanismi amministrativi. Pur non votando per il movimento 5 stelle , bisogna dare atto degli aspetti buoni che hanno portato all'interno della situazione stagnante della politica italiana , se quelli del movimento non avessero puntato sulla questione dei condannati in parlamento a quest'ora ci sarebbe un cosentino in piu candidato .


----------



## smallball (24 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Si ma mica deve essere un vanto. È una cosa normalissima




purtroppo in Italia non lo e'...


----------



## Marilson (24 Febbraio 2013)

pessimi gli elettori del M5S che hanno postato le schede votate su facebook, veramente pessimi


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Febbraio 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> pessimi gli elettori del M5S che hanno postato le schede votate su facebook, veramente pessimi


Ma dai hahaha ... Lo stanno facendo tutti di tutti gli schieramenti...


----------



## Vinz (24 Febbraio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma dai hahaha ... Lo stanno facendo tutti di tutti gli schieramenti...



In realtà solo quelli del M5S, che poi postano le foto su fb per non so quale motivo. E non è un atto immorale, è proprio illegale.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Febbraio 2013)

State attenti a non lasciare incustodito il voto ragazzi,e mi raccomando,ciucciate la matita!


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Febbraio 2013)

Spero solo che la salita al potere faccia rendere conto gli elettori di cosa si sta facendo, anche se vista l'apertura mentale dei soggetti in questione è una fiammella flebile. Ormai è l'unica speranza che resta.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Febbraio 2013)

La roba delle foto l'ho letta pure io, è veramente triste la cosa, spero siano solo casi isolati.
Quello che mi ha sconcertato di più però è il fatto che le abbiano pure postate su facebook, proprio da idioti...


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Primo partito alla Camera dei Deputati.


----------



## Livestrong (26 Febbraio 2013)

Facevo meglio a votare questi incapaci, se l'Italia deve andare sprofondare che si salti a piedi pari in ste fosse mobili e non ci si pensi più


----------



## Solo (26 Febbraio 2013)

Non posso dire cosa farei a questi...


----------



## Vinz (26 Febbraio 2013)

Pur non sostenendo il M5S, mi sembra assurdo cominciare a criticare già da ora un partito insediato per la PRIMA VOLTA. Qua non parliamo di Berusca & Co., che stanno da 20 anni a riscaldare le poltrone.


----------



## juventino (26 Febbraio 2013)

L'esplosione di Grillo è semplicemente l'ultima conseguenza di vent'anni di vergogna. I fatti dicono che TUTTI i partiti si sono fatti ridicolizzare da un comico fallito che non ha speso un solo euro in manifesti, ospitate in tv eccetera, ma che ha semplicemente preso il microfono andando ad urlare slogan populisti in tutta Italia.


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Febbraio 2013)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Pur non sostenendo il M5S, mi sembra assurdo cominciare a criticare già da ora un partito insediato per la PRIMA VOLTA. Qua non parliamo di Berusca & Co., che stanno da 20 anni a riscaldare le poltrone.



Ma e' come dire che e' sbagliato giudicare male uno che ti viene a dire che ti uccide la figlia e non l'ha ancora fatto.


----------



## Vinz (26 Febbraio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> L'esplosione di Grillo è semplicemente l'ultima conseguenza di vent'anni di vergogna. I fatti dicono che TUTTI i partiti si sono fatti ridicolizzare da un comico fallito che non ha speso un solo euro in manifesti, ospitate in tv eccetera, ma che ha semplicemente preso il microfono andando ad urlare slogan populisti in tutta Italia.



Mentre "mi consenta, restituisco l'imu, lo tolgo, l'equazione del benessere" e tutte le altre boiate non sono populiste?


----------



## DR_1 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Siamo alla frutta


----------



## juventino (26 Febbraio 2013)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Mentre "mi consenta, restituisco l'imu, lo tolgo, l'equazione del benessere" e tutte le altre boiate non sono populiste?



Hai assolutamente ragione su questo punto e non ci piove. Ma siamo seri:la "lista della spesa" di Grillo è ridicola. Ciò che gli ha dato maggiore spinta è fare la campagna elettorale sui privilegi della casta cavalcando sulla sfiducia totale dei cittadini nei confronti della politica.


----------



## tequilad (26 Febbraio 2013)

Non avrei mai votato questo partito. Però è la dimostrazione che la gente ne ha le ..... piene!


----------



## robs91 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Ora vedremo sti fenomeni in parlamento.Ci sarà da ridere......o forse da piangere.


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Febbraio 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Non avrei mai votato questo partito. Però è la dimostrazione che la gente ne ha le ..... piene!



Vero.

Anche la testa vuota però.


----------



## juventino (26 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Vero.
> 
> Anche la testa vuota però.



Se la politica propone così poco queste sono le conseguenze. La vittoria di Grillo è la sconfitta di tutta la politica italiana (con questo non sto dicendo che gli elettori grillini non avranno sulla coscienza il nostro probabile collasso).


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Febbraio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se la politica propone così poco queste sono le conseguenze. La vittoria di Grillo è la sconfitta di tutta la politica italiana



.


----------



## smallball (26 Febbraio 2013)

se si dovesse rivotare molto presto attenzione a cosa fara' chi si astiene...non e' escluso anzi io credo probabile che votera' x Grillo,soprattutto se manterra' un atteggiamento intransigente in questo delicato passaggio politico


----------



## tequilad (26 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Vero.
> 
> Anche la testa vuota però.


----------



## Marilson (26 Febbraio 2013)

ora voglio proprio vedere cosa fanno. Napolitano pur volendo non puù sciogliere le camere, visto che questa facoltà è preclusa al presidente della repubblica nei sei mesi che precedono la scadenza del suo mandato. Ora, dopo tanti insulti e paroloni, si passa ai fatti. Vediamo se hanno un minimo di senso di responsabilità per provare a impedire l'inciucio pd-pdl


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ora voglio proprio vedere cosa fanno. Napolitano pur volendo non puù sciogliere le camere, visto che questa facoltà è preclusa al presidente della repubblica nei sei mesi che precedono la scadenza del suo mandato. Ora, dopo tanti insulti e paroloni, si passa ai fatti. Vediamo se hanno un minimo di senso di responsabilità per provare a impedire l'inciucio pd-pdl



A loro conviene l'inciucio.


----------



## Marilson (26 Febbraio 2013)

se non impediscono l'inciucio e pd e pdl governano insieme per 5 anni il m5s è finito


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2013)

Ora vediamo cosa faranno. Speriamo per il bene del paese che riescano a fare qualcosa di buono.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ora vediamo cosa faranno. Speriamo per il bene del paese che riescano a fare qualcosa di buono.



Grillo, secondo me, teme un governo PD-PDL perché lo terrebbe fuori dai giochi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Grillo, secondo me, teme un governo PD-PDL perché lo terrebbe fuori dai giochi.



Un governo PD-PDL sarebbe la conferma che la politica italiana sia una schifezza unica e non durerebbe neanche tanto questa pseudo alleanza secondo me.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Un governo PD-PDL sarebbe la conferma che la politica italiana sia una schifezza unica e non durerebbe neanche tanto questa pseudo alleanza secondo me.



....non sottovalutare il fatto che tutti i parlamentari rinunciano difficilmente al seggio dopo pochi mesi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....non sottovalutare il fatto che tutti i parlamentari rinunciano difficilmente al seggio dopo pochi mesi.


Ok ma quanto potrebbe durare questa intesa? Un anno al massimo volendo essere ottimisti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Febbraio 2013)

A questo punto credo che la cosa migliore sarebbe un'alleanza Grillo-Bersani. Grillo ha ottenuto il successo sperato, adesso deve cercare di ricavare profitto per il suo movimento da questa situazione.


----------



## juventino (26 Febbraio 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> se non impediscono l'inciucio e pd e pdl governano insieme per 5 anni il m5s è finito



Invece gli converrebbe eccome perchè in quel caso Grillo potrebbe rafforzare la sua teoria che PD e PDL siano della stessa pasta e che facciano quell'accordo per tagliarlo fuori. Farebbero il gioco della sua demagogia. Inoltre, se proprio vogliamo essere sinceri, un governo PD-PDL non sarebbe minimamente credibile e cadrebbe in poco tempo (senza contare che sarebbe di fatto la fine del PD).


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A questo punto credo che la cosa migliore sarebbe un'alleanza Grillo-Bersani. Grillo ha ottenuto il successo sperato, adesso deve cercare di ricavare profitto per il suo movimento da questa situazione.



Ha già ribadito che non si alleerà con nessuno, staremo a vedere.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ha già ribadito che non si alleerà con nessuno, staremo a vedere.


Lo so ma pensando ad una soluzione per questa situazione, ed escludendo nuove elezioni che non porterebbero a nulla con questo sistema elettorale, l'unica è l'alleanza PD-M5S. PD-PDL mi sembra poco credibile.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lo so ma pensando ad una soluzione per questa situazione, ed escludendo nuove elezioni che non porterebbero a nulla con questo sistema elettorale, l'unica è l'alleanza PD-M5S. PD-PDL mi sembra poco credibile.



Per farlo però Bersani dovrebbe scendere a patti con Grillo, praticamente a governare sarebbe più il M5S che il PD.


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lo so ma pensando ad una soluzione per questa situazione, ed escludendo nuove elezioni che non porterebbero a nulla con questo sistema elettorale, l'unica è l'alleanza PD-M5S. PD-PDL mi sembra poco credibile.



Invece fidati che quella più probabile è proprio l'alleanza PD-PDL.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Per farlo però Bersani dovrebbe scendere a patti con Grillo, praticamente a governare sarebbe più il M5S che il PD.


Per Grillo sarebbe un ulteriore successo, Bersani, invece, ha poco da lamentarsi dato che ha gettato alle ortiche le elezioni più agevoli della storia.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Invece fidati che quella più probabile è proprio l'alleanza PD-PDL.


Forse probabile ma non credibile.


----------



## andre (26 Febbraio 2013)

grillo ha basato la sua campagna sul non-allearsi. è impossibile che si allei con bersani


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2013)

L'alleanza tra Bersani e Grillo non sarà mai ufficializzata, ma sarà sotto traccia.
Il PD andrà ad analizzare individuo per indivuduo tra questa gente inesperta cercando quelli più corruttibili... è il gioco dei vecchi politicanti che va avanti da una vita.
Lo faceva Prodi, lo faceva Berlusconi quando non aveva i numeri.

Inizialmente troverà i numeri rosicati necessari per superare ogni votazione in Prodi-style, ma il giochetto durerà per poco tempo...


----------



## Livestrong (26 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lo so ma pensando ad una soluzione per questa situazione, ed escludendo nuove elezioni che non porterebbero a nulla con questo sistema elettorale, l'unica è l'alleanza PD-M5S. PD-PDL mi sembra poco credibile.



Molto piu credibile rispetto a pd-m5s


----------



## Livestrong (26 Febbraio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'alleanza tra Bersani e Grillo non sarà mai ufficializzata, ma sarà sotto traccia.
> Il PD andrà ad analizzare individuo per indivuduo tra questa gente inesperta cercando quelli più corruttibili... è il gioco dei vecchi politicanti che va avanti da una vita.
> Lo faceva Prodi, lo faceva Berlusconi quando non aveva i numeri.
> 
> Inizialmente troverà i numeri rosicati necessari per superare ogni votazione in Prodi-style, ma il giochetto durerà per poco tempo...



Ci avevo pensato anche io, anche per il fatto del limite di due mandati del m5s. Ma credo che uno come grillo non permetterebbe una roba simile, gestisce il suo partito con il pugno di ferro, giustamente per certi versi


----------



## smallball (26 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Invece fidati che quella più probabile è proprio l'alleanza PD-PDL.



a determinate "condizioni" direi che hai ragione


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Invece fidati che quella più probabile è proprio l'alleanza PD-PDL.



Più che probabile direi necessaria.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Molto piu credibile rispetto a pd-m5s


Ah, qualsiasi delle tre che si alleasse con le altre due sarebbe "incredibile"  però mi sembra più verosimile un compromesso tra Grillo e Bersani che un'alleanza proprio tra i due che si son battuti a morte fino ad oggi.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ah, qualsiasi delle tre che si alleasse con le altre due sarebbe "incredibile"  però mi sembra più verosimile un compromesso tra Grillo e Bersani che un'alleanza proprio tra i due che si son battuti a morte fino ad oggi.



Splendidi Berlusconi e Bersani hanno in comune l'interesse ad evitare una ulteriore crescita del M5S perciò l'accordo, a mio avviso, lo faranno.


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Febbraio 2013)

*Grillo vuole Dario Fo come Presidente della Repubblica.*


Ragazzi, 86 anni. A questo punto tanto vale cercare di convincere Napolitano per un altro settennato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Splendidi Berlusconi e Bersani hanno in comune l'interesse ad evitare una ulteriore crescita del M5S perciò l'accordo, a mio avviso, lo faranno.


Mah, vedremo, in effetti un accordo PD-PDL probabilmente andrebbe benissimo a Grillo, perché dopo un accordo del genere il Movimento vincerebbe in carrozza le elezioni successive.


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Febbraio 2013)

Ma fosse il presidente della repubblica il problema 

Ci mettessero anche Hitler non cambierebbe niente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2013)

Grillo ha già detto che andrà lui in prima persona alle consultazioni con Napolitano, ed è disposto a discutere ogni legge proposta dal PD.

Si è già ammorbidito, ovviamente... il potere è il potere.


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Febbraio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Grillo ha già detto che andrà lui in prima persona alle consultazioni con Napolitano, *ed è disposto a discutere* ogni legge proposta dal PD.
> 
> Si è già ammorbidito, ovviamente... il potere è il potere.



No guarda, in questo momento sarebbe solo un comportamento responsabile. Anche se ci credo poco, ma spero, con tutto il cuore, di essere smentito.


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Grillo ha già detto che andrà lui in prima persona alle consultazioni con Napolitano, ed è disposto a discutere ogni legge proposta dal PD.
> 
> Si è già ammorbidito, ovviamente... il potere è il potere.



Quando l'avrebbe detto? Perché io oggi ho sentito il contrario.


----------



## smallball (26 Febbraio 2013)

dichiarazioni a sky di poco fa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Quando l'avrebbe detto? Perché io oggi ho sentito il contrario.



Sta parlando ora.
Ci sono gl iaggiornamenti in diretta su La Repubblica.


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Febbraio 2013)

[MENTION=256]smallball[/MENTION] e [MENTION=229]Toby rosso nero[/MENTION] grazie


----------



## smallball (26 Febbraio 2013)

non parla di coalizione ma in caso di grande coalizione voterebbe caso x caso un'eventuale appoggio


----------



## esjie (26 Febbraio 2013)

Secondo voi Grillo come si vestirà per l'incontro con Napolitano? Giacca e cravatta o solita polo lozza?


----------



## juventino (26 Febbraio 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> non parla di coalizione ma in caso di grande coalizione voterebbe caso x caso un'eventuale appoggio



E' esattamente ciò che gli conviene.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2013)

*Grillo: "Mettiamo in conto che qualcuno di noi si venderà. Ci potrebbe essere una scilipotizzazione". *


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Febbraio 2013)

No ! ... non facciamo come la TV italiana del nano che storpia la verità... 

lui ha appena detto che il movimento è disposto a discutere con TUTTI basta che l'idea sia buona... non è questione di piegarsi o meno... il movimento non si piega a nulla.. è questione di CIVILTA' ..se un idea è buona è buona sia che sia di destra che di sinistra... 

uscite da questa mentalità e INFORMATEVI !!!


----------



## Prinz (26 Febbraio 2013)

Grillo ha praticamente detto che chi in Parlamento vota (in generale, no parlo solo del voto di fiducia) in senso contrario alle indicazioni provenienti dal Movimento verrà espulso. Così secondo me rischia di perderne parecchi per strada


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2013)

*Grillo: "Riedizione governo Monti con un nuovo Monti"*


----------



## Livestrong (26 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Grillo: "Riedizione governo Monti con un nuovo Monti"*



Commissariati dalla Bce, quella è la nostra strada


----------



## Blu71 (16 Marzo 2013)

Sul web lo sconcerto dei militanti M5S "Grasso non può essere paragonato a Schifani"


La Repubblica


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2013)

Dal sito Ansa: Le Camere hanno eletto i vice presidenti ed i questori ed il M5S Prende Di Maio come vicepresidente a Montecitorio e al Senato Bottici come questore.


----------



## juventino (22 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dal sito Ansa: Le Camere hanno eletto i vice presidenti ed i questori ed il M5S Prende Di Maio come vicepresidente a Montecitorio e al Senato Bottici come questore.



A quanto pare alla fine li hanno accontentati su questo.


----------



## Lollo interista (22 Marzo 2013)

Per un attimo mi era balenato di votarli per il gusto di fare caciara 

Phew! Potrò dire in futuro di non aver contribuito almeno alla fine di tutto


----------



## Corpsegrinder (23 Marzo 2013)

Credo che non servano commenti.


----------



## Livestrong (23 Marzo 2013)

Andare a casa di sta gente e mandarli in esilio


----------



## admin (23 Marzo 2013)

Lo sterminio degli ebrei rimasti è un altro punto del movimento intestinale?


----------



## Blu71 (23 Marzo 2013)

Il M5S rischia di essere peggiore dei vecchi partiti che dice di avversare. Troppi dilettanti allo sbaraglio. Non ho pregiudizi ma non ne stanno azzeccando una.


----------



## admin (23 Marzo 2013)

Basta leggere i commenti degli "aficionados". Gente che sa "navigare" come nessun altro, ma che probabilmente non ha mai aperto un libro in tutta la sua esistenza.


----------



## admin (23 Marzo 2013)

La roba che nasce dal basso, dal malcontento, è sempre feccia. Ed estremamente pericolosa.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> La roba che nasce dal basso, dal malcontento, è sempre feccia. Ed estremamente pericolosa.




Il M5S è, secondo me, sostanzialmente il frutto della grave crisi economica che ha colpito tutti ma in maniera drammatica le fasce che costituiscono la base elettorale di Grillo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Marzo 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Per un attimo mi era balenato di votarli per il gusto di fare caciara
> 
> Phew! Potrò dire in futuro di non aver contribuito almeno alla fine di tutto


.


----------



## smallball (24 Marzo 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Credo che non servano commenti.


agghiacciante,non mi vengono altre parole


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Marzo 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Credo che non servano commenti.



Io digitando la striscia suggerita da Grillo vengo reindirizzato ad una pagina del movimento, ma non ho letto insulti o altro...


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2013)

Ideologo del M5S?


----------



## Hell Krusty (29 Marzo 2013)

Nel frattempo si scopre che il guru Gianroberto Casaleggio è stato candidato al consiglio comunale di Settimo Vittone, provincia di Torino, nella lista civica “Per Settimo” capitanata dal berlusconiano Vito Groccia.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Marzo 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo si scopre che il guru Gianroberto Casaleggio è stato candidato al consiglio comunale di Settimo Vittone, provincia di Torino, nella lista civica “Per Settimo” capitanata dal berlusconiano Vito Groccia.




Casaleggio candidato per Forza Italia. Flop del guru del M5S: solo sei voti


Panorama riporta che Casaleggio fu candidato nel 2004 per il Consiglio Comunale di Settimo Vittone, un comune di poco più di 1.500 abitanti in provincia di Torino. Tale candidatura non andò bene poiché Casaleggio prese solo sei voti e non risultò eletto.

Casaleggio era candidato per una lista civica, "Per Settimo", che era capeggiata da Vito Groccia, candidato alla carica di sindaco. Secondo Panorama Groccia era un "politico calabrese vicino a Forza Italia". 
Pronta la replica di Casaleggio che ha replicato in un Post Scriptum a un post di Beppe Grillo: "Ho partecipato nel 2004 ad una lista civica del mio paese non collegata ad alcun partito".


----------



## juventino (30 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> La roba che nasce dal basso, dal malcontento, è sempre feccia. Ed estremamente pericolosa.



Grillo, Casaleggio e il M5S sono solo l'ultimo "regalino" in ordine di tempo che ci ha regalato questa classe politica vergognosa. Quando politici e partiti in 20 anni fanno solo i loro interessi lasciando il paese in queste condizioni è inevitabile che il malcontento della gente esploda prima o poi.


----------



## Solo (30 Marzo 2013)

Ci sono oltre 800 disegni di legge presentati in parlamento dalle varie forze politiche. Quanti ne ha presentati il M5S? Zero.

Poi si lamentano che il parlamento potrebbe funzionare anche senza governo. Ridicoli.


----------



## Hell Krusty (30 Marzo 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ci sono oltre 800 disegni di legge presentati in parlamento dalle varie forze politiche. Quanti ne ha presentati il M5S? Zero.
> 
> Poi si lamentano che il parlamento potrebbe funzionare anche senza governo. Ridicoli.



Avrebbero potuto anche opporsi all'elezione di B., visto che uno di loro presiedeva la commissione al senato, invece niente.


----------



## Hammer (30 Marzo 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ci sono oltre 800 disegni di legge presentati in parlamento dalle varie forze politiche. Quanti ne ha presentati il M5S? Zero.
> 
> Poi si lamentano che il parlamento potrebbe funzionare anche senza governo. Ridicoli.



Probabilmente non sanno nemmeno come si fa a presentare un disegno di legge.

Se ci fai caso però questa notizia non è stata molto diffusa


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Marzo 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ci sono oltre 800 disegni di legge presentati in parlamento dalle varie forze politiche. Quanti ne ha presentati il M5S? Zero.
> 
> Poi si lamentano che il parlamento potrebbe funzionare anche senza governo. Ridicoli.


Attacchiamo il M5S dopo pochi giorni, dove invece ci sono forze politiche che esistono da decenni e che hanno avuto in mano davvero delle maggioranze NETTE e non hanno fatto nulla in passato. 

Bel coraggio.


----------



## Solo (30 Marzo 2013)

Non sono io che voglio cambiare il mondo. La colpa ovviamente è della casta dei giornalisti, non dei 163 Scilipoti che i 5 stelle hanno portato in Parlamento.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Marzo 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Non sono io che voglio cambiare il mondo. La colpa ovviamente è della casta dei giornalisti, non dei 163 Razzi che i 5 stelle hanno portato in Parlamento.


Razzi? Guarda che esiste un programma ben definito del movimento 5 stelle, basta che apri la homepage del movimento e trovi tutto. 

Inoltre si stanno organizzando e discutendo anche per il discorso dei disegni di legge. La volontà di cambiamento c'è, se poi vogliamo negare anche questo, non lo so.

Te che dici che è meglio il governo Berlusconi, ma ti rendi conto di quello che affermi? Vogliamo parlare dell'abolizione dell'ICI da parte del governo Berlusconi che ha ucciso di tasse i lavoratori dipendenti ad esempio? 
Almeno prima l'ICI la pagavano tutti quelli che avevano una casa...
Vogliamo parlare dei tagli alla pubblica istruzione? Alla ricerca? Oppure dei continui tentativi di fare leggi ad personam, invece di parlare in aula dei problemi veri dell'Italia?
Che la stampa sia politicizzata è una cosa che sanno tutti oppure vogliamo negare l'evidenza?


----------



## Solo (30 Marzo 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Razzi? Guarda che esiste un programma ben definito del movimento 5 stelle, basta che apri la homepage del movimento e trovi tutto.
> 
> Inoltre si stanno organizzando e discutendo anche per il discorso dei disegni di legge. La volontà di cambiamento c'è, se poi vogliamo negare anche questo, non lo so.
> 
> ...


Non preoccuparti. Il delirio di programma del M5S l'ho letto. 

Sono tutto tranne che berlusconiano, ma piuttosto che questi al governo (che ci farebbero implodere in 25 secondi) tutta la vita meglio un pd-pdl.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Marzo 2013)

Io credo che le preferenze in politica bisogna darle con la mente aperta e priva di preconcetti, non stiamo parlando di tifo calcistico.

La realta dice che degli ultimi 20 anni ha governato per 10 il pdl e, a parte i molti personaggi di squallido livello morale di cui ha riempito la pubblica amministrazione, non ha praticamente legiferato se non con leggi ad personam pro Cavaliere Berlusconi.
Le leggi più significative sono state:
la legge sull'emigrazione (la Bossi Fini) che ha rallentato l'emigrazione extracomunitaria ma non ha di certo risolto il problema sia in quantità che in qualità del fenomeno.
La legge sulla procreazione assistita (legge 40) Una vergogna per l'Italia e per un partito di concezione a parole liberale, Legge culturalmente stravolta dai fondamentalismi ecclesiastici, risultato le coppie espatriano in Francia o Spagna per concepire.
Tagli al Welfare e ai principali servizi pubblici ai cittadini senza un calo reale della spesa pubblica, è questo è un vero mistero, dove sono finiti i soldi? e senza un calo al prelievo fiscale.

Il PD o perlomeno in CSX ha governato circa 9 anni, dimostrando una spaccatura interna ancora presente che ha provocato instabilità politica.
In generale la contraddizione del centrosinistra è di aver fatto solo politiche di rigore, e di essere sempre troppo sbilanciato a destra per essere un blocco socialdemocratico. é vero che gli italiani sono fondamentalmente di destra e conservatori, ma sei sei un partito riformatore a quel blocco devi guardare.
Comunque se è vero che il PDL ha praticamente fatto i fatti suoi senza governare e un dato di fatto che tutte le leggi economico finanziarie che hanno affossato lìItalia le ha realizzate il CSX
Legge Treu che di fatto ha sdoganato il precariato poi rafforzato è istituzionalizzato dalla legge Biagi (in realta isituita da Maroni!!)
La domanda è perche le brigate rosse hanno giustiziato Biagi e non anche lui? comunque per mè è stato l'unico atto terroristico ben giustificato dalla storia, quanti milioni di Italiani oggo soffrono per questi 2 degni individui?

Accordi commerciali con la Cina sottoscritti dal governo Prodi nel 2006 e poi man mano perfezionati anche dai governi Berlusca che di fatto hanno smantellato la nostra economia.

Naturalmente dei disastri del governo Monti, con voti PDL e PD, non ne parliamo nemmeno, pare che almeno su questo gli italiani concordino, quello che non capiscoi è come qualcuno possa desiderare un nuova coalizzazione così disastrosa. 

E in tutto questo il disastro è il M5S?
ma se la Sicilia in 6 mesi di governo appoggiato è gia progredita come legiferazione di 10 anni? di che stiamo parlando?


----------



## Livestrong (30 Marzo 2013)

Ma in Sicilia mica governa il m5s


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma in Sicilia mica governa il m5s



Non siamo ridicoli, la giunta è tenuta in piedi dall'appoggio esterno del M5S e le ultime leggi sono tutte parti integranti del suo programma, il merito di crocetta è che piuttosto che ridare la sicilia in mano ai mafiosi si stà adeguando a tale programma.
La controprova è che nelle altre regioni completamente guidate dal CSX tale aria di cambiamento proprio non c'è


----------



## Livestrong (30 Marzo 2013)

Ridicolo sarai tu, in Sicilia c'é l'appoggio esterno ANCHE del m5s, non SOLO. E la giunta é di centrosinistra, percui di che parliamo? Adesso chi governa non ha alcun merito mentre chi appoggia a fasi alterne si? Qui mi sembra che l'obiettivitá manchi nei sostenitori del movimento.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Aprile 2013)

M5S, domani Grillo incontra i suoi. I frondisti: "Serve un confronto con il Pd". Grillo cerca di bloccare i malumori nel partito poiché ci sarebbero una trentina di 'dissidenti' pronti a votare un esecutivo non a 5 Stelle.

La Repubblica


Il deputato M5S Currò apre al Pd 
E si scatena il dibattito in Rete

Il Corriere della Sera


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Aprile 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> tutta la vita meglio un pd-pdl.



Ma veramente pensi quello che hai scritto ??? meglio di PDL e PD-L saremmo anche io e te... 

sono basito..


----------



## runner (4 Aprile 2013)

che siano dei "probi viri" o semplicemente delle persone oneste poco conta....tre qualche tempo si saranno spaccati

sulla fiducia, sul presidente della repubblica e su molte leggi che verranno presentato si divideranno e penso che sia anche giusto visto le condizioni economiche e sociali del paese


----------



## Livestrong (4 Aprile 2013)

Io penso questo: i grillini sono personaggi ridicoli, Grillo è un genio. Fa bene a tenerli con la frusta, anzi, speriamo continui così


----------



## Solo (4 Aprile 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma veramente pensi quello che hai scritto ??? meglio di PDL e PD-L saremmo anche io e te...
> 
> sono basito..


Il M5S ha avuto la possibilità di far partire il governo Bersani e votare poi su ogni provvedimento, ha rifiutato. Bene, ora però non venga a delirare di governi a 5 stelle, rispetto al quale perfino il drammatico asse pd-pdl sarebbe meglio.


----------



## Hammer (4 Aprile 2013)

Io non capisco quelli che vorrebbero un governo a 5 Stelle.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Aprile 2013)

Il M5S rivendica, giustamente dal proprio punto di vista, il diritto di tenersi le mani libere ma allo stesso tempo critica qualunque scelta degli altri partiti. Strana concezione della politica.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Aprile 2013)

Santoro si occupa del M5S...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Aprile 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Io non capisco quelli che vorrebbero un governo a 5 Stelle.



appunto, non capisci


----------



## Hammer (4 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> appunto, non capisci



Spiegati meglio


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Aprile 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Spiegati meglio



solo una battuta che voleva essere ironica


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Attacchiamo il M5S dopo pochi giorni, dove invece ci sono forze politiche che esistono da decenni e che hanno avuto in mano davvero delle maggioranze NETTE e non hanno fatto nulla in passato.
> 
> Bel coraggio.



Una risposta nuova. Soprattutto, una risposta che difende il proprio punto di vista.

- - - Updated - - -



Solo ha scritto:


> Non preoccuparti. Il delirio di programma del M5S l'ho letto.
> 
> Sono tutto tranne che berlusconiano, ma piuttosto che questi al governo (che ci farebbero implodere in 25 secondi) tutta la vita meglio un pd-pdl.



Meno male che c'è ancora qualcuno in grado di comprendere che nuovo non vuol dire per forza meglio.

- - - Updated - - -



tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io credo che le preferenze in politica bisogna darle con la mente aperta e priva di preconcetti, non stiamo parlando di tifo calcistico.
> 
> La realta dice che degli ultimi 20 anni ha governato per 10 il pdl e, a parte i molti personaggi di squallido livello morale di cui ha riempito la pubblica amministrazione, non ha praticamente legiferato se non con leggi ad personam pro Cavaliere Berlusconi.
> Le leggi più significative sono state:
> ...



E chi ha preconcetti? Io 3 volte ho votato e 3 partiti diversi.
Basta saper leggere un programma e avere, non dico tanto, ma una vaga concezione di cosa significa economia per capire che pure il partito di milan world farebbe meglio dei cinque stelle.


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ridicolo sarai tu, in Sicilia c'é l'appoggio esterno ANCHE del m5s, non SOLO. E la giunta é di centrosinistra, percui di che parliamo? Adesso chi governa non ha alcun merito mentre chi appoggia a fasi alterne si? Qui mi sembra che l'obiettivitá manchi nei sostenitori del movimento.



Ammazza che eufemismo XD


----------



## Solo (5 Aprile 2013)

Oggi riunione segreta, no? Ma non doveva essere tutto in *********? Casaleggio ha paura di farsi vedere?


----------



## Hell Krusty (5 Aprile 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Oggi riunione segreta, no? Ma non doveva essere tutto in *********? Casaleggio ha paura di farsi vedere?


Neanche i deputati sanno dove si terrà la riunione... Sono saliti su un pullman senza sapere dove sarebbero andati, almeno cosi scrive il fatto quotidiano...


----------



## Blu71 (5 Aprile 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Neanche i deputati sanno dove si terrà la riunione... Sono saliti su un pullman senza sapere dove sarebbero andati, almeno cosi scrive il fatto quotidiano...



Li hanno pure bendati?


----------



## juventino (5 Aprile 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Neanche i deputati sanno dove si terrà la riunione... Sono saliti su un pullman senza sapere dove sarebbero andati, almeno cosi scrive il fatto quotidiano...



Pare un reality show questa roba.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Pare un reality show questa roba.



Forse....i "dissidenti" andranno al televoto........

- - - Aggiornato - - -

CRIMI: - "Il dibattito c'é, non ho mai detto che non c'era, altrimenti ci sarebbe l'unanimità di 8 milioni di elettori"

Ansa


----------



## prebozzio (5 Aprile 2013)

Se davvero l'obiettivo del MoVimento (utopistico e impossibile, ma mai dire mai) è la democrazia assoluta, spero fallisca dato che una delle rovine dei nostri giorni è proprio la democrazia.

B4: provocatorio ma non troppo


----------



## Hammer (5 Aprile 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Se davvero l'obiettivo del MoVimento (utopistico e impossibile, ma mai dire mai) è la democrazia assoluta, spero fallisca dato che *una delle rovine dei nostri giorni è proprio la democrazia*.
> 
> B4: provocatorio ma non troppo



Altro che provocazione, io sono d'accordo con te


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Aprile 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Se davvero l'obiettivo del MoVimento (utopistico e impossibile, ma mai dire mai) è la democrazia assoluta, spero fallisca dato che una delle rovine dei nostri giorni è proprio la democrazia.
> 
> B4: provocatorio ma non troppo



Ma visto l'ultimo voto, direi che non è assolutamente una provocazione.

- - - Updated - - -



Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Neanche i deputati sanno dove si terrà la riunione... Sono saliti su un pullman senza sapere dove sarebbero andati, almeno cosi scrive il fatto quotidiano...



Dai ti prego dimmi che questa è falsa...


----------



## Blu71 (5 Aprile 2013)

Grillo ai suoi: «Siamo un gruppo mondiale»


----------



## Blu71 (5 Aprile 2013)

Il filosofo Becchi contro i "dissidenti":
Vedi l'allegato 452


----------



## Blu71 (6 Aprile 2013)

Nove pronti a votare la fiducia

Corriere della Sera


----------



## Blu71 (8 Aprile 2013)

I Cinque Stelle«Occuperemo il Parlamento»
Il voto a giugno? «Una sciagura»
L'annuncio di Crimi e Lombardi: «Auto convochiamo le commissioni». No a elezioni a giugno «negative per i costi»

Il Corriere dell Sera


----------



## jaws (9 Aprile 2013)

Adesso si mettono a fare le occupazioni; questi pensano di stare ancora al liceo


----------



## Blu71 (9 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Adesso si mettono a fare le occupazioni; questi pensano di stare ancora al liceo



....del resto qualche giorno fa Grillo li ha portati in gita......


----------



## runner (9 Aprile 2013)

diciamo che a livello obiettivo le loro dichiarazioni fanno acqua da tutte le parti, prima cosa se non danno la fiducia per un governo è inutile che parlino di progetti e di programmi e secondariamente si stanno allontanando pure loro dal paese reale portando avanti battaglie meramente simboliche che poco hanno a che fare con i problemi della gente...


----------



## Kurt91 (9 Aprile 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> diciamo che a livello obiettivo le loro dichiarazioni fanno acqua da tutte le parti, prima cosa se non danno la fiducia per un governo è inutile che parlino di progetti e di programmi e secondariamente si stanno allontanando pure loro dal paese reale portando avanti battaglie meramente simboliche che poco hanno a che fare con i problemi della gente...



Ti stai convincendo anche te che questi sono una manica di quaquaraqua?


----------



## runner (9 Aprile 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ti stai convincendo anche te che questi sono una manica di quaquaraqua?



diciamo che ho sempre cercato di essere obiettivo nei loro confronti e personalmente dissi prima delle elezioni che avrebbero dovuto prendere un buon 15 o max 20 percento in modo da avere un' opposizione di livello (essendo all' inizio è la cosa che meglio sanno fare) e del loro programma mi piaceva quasi tutto, però adesso che hanno sfondato dovrebbero formare al più presto un governo col PD per dare fiducia a tutti e fare qualcosa (in politica si dialoga e si cerca di portare a casa qualche risultato)

penso che i loro elettori lo capirebbero e come ho detto altre volte mi sembra che siano troppo condizionati da grillo, il quale aveva detto (prima) che sarebbe tornato a fare il comico per i fatti suoi invece di comandare e dettare le linee guida....

ovviamente mi attengo solo a quello che ho sentito prima delle elezioni e quello che sta accadendo adesso

sono sempre stato un ambientalista libero dalla politica, ma loro non mi avevano convinto pienamente neanche prima


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Aprile 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> diciamo che a livello obiettivo le loro dichiarazioni fanno acqua da tutte le parti, prima cosa se non danno la fiducia per un governo è inutile che parlino di progetti e di programmi e secondariamente si stanno allontanando pure loro dal paese reale portando avanti battaglie meramente simboliche che poco hanno a che fare con i problemi della gente...



Sbagliare è umano, perseverare è diabolico.

Chi avrà il coraggio e l'intelligenza di uscire da questi deliri avrà sicuramente tutta la mia stima. Spero, una gigantesca fetta di quel 25%.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Aprile 2013)

Grillo grida la golpe ....

Vedi l'allegato 469


----------



## jaws (9 Aprile 2013)

Adesso stanno leggendo la costituzione nell'aula occupata, magari tra un po' arriva anche Benigni


----------



## Blu71 (9 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Adesso stanno leggendo la costituzione nell'aula occupata, magari tra un po' arriva anche Benigni



Chissà se leggendo la Costituzione capiranno di essere una minoranza, grossa, ma pur sempre minoranza.


----------



## James Watson (10 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chissà se leggendo la Costituzione capiranno di essere una minoranza, grossa, ma pur sempre minoranza.



Ma soprattutto.. chissà se leggendo la Costituzione capiranno che cosa vuol dire "voto di fiducia" e a che cosa serve..


----------



## Blu71 (10 Aprile 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Ma soprattutto.. chissà se leggendo la Costituzione capiranno che cosa vuol dire "voto di fiducia" e a che cosa serve..



....forse pretendi troppo...


----------



## Doctore (10 Aprile 2013)

Siete schiavi e pagati per dire queste cose sul m5s??.
A detta dei grillini l occupazione che hanno fatto in parlamento e' una cosa ''Epica''.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Aprile 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Siete schiavi e pagati per dire queste cose sul m5s??.
> A *detta dei grillini l occupazione che hanno fatto in parlamento e' una cosa ''Epica''.*



Per me è stata solo una cosa stupida.


----------



## Doctore (10 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me è stata solo una cosa stupida.


Qui sprofondiamo e loro fanno le occupazioni


----------



## Blu71 (11 Aprile 2013)

Pd, De Luca vs M5S: “Crimi? Un procione lavatore. Lombardi? Un po’ pipì”


----------



## Livestrong (11 Aprile 2013)

De Luca


----------



## Blu71 (11 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> De Luca


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Aprile 2013)

bello..


----------



## jaws (11 Aprile 2013)

Intanto tutti coloro che sono iscritti dal 2012 al movimento potranno da oggi proporre le loro candidature per il nuovo presidente della Repubblica e lunedì prossimo si saprà il nome di chi è stato scelto.
Sono proprio curioso di sapere chi proporranno


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Intanto tutti coloro che sono iscritti dal 2012 al movimento potranno da oggi proporre le loro candidature per il nuovo presidente della Repubblica e lunedì prossimo si saprà il nome di chi è stato scelto.
> Sono proprio curioso di sapere chi proporranno



Rigorosamente online


----------



## jaws (11 Aprile 2013)

Giusto per curiosità, Grillo ha i requisiti per essere candidabile?


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Giusto per curiosità, Grillo ha i requisiti per essere candidabile?



Per essere PDR bisogna avere 50 anni e godere dei diritti civili e politici. Ad occhio credo che abbia tutti i requisiti del caso.


----------



## jaws (11 Aprile 2013)

Bisogna anche essere incensurati


----------



## Hell Krusty (11 Aprile 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Per essere PDR bisogna avere 50 anni e godere dei diritti civili e politici. Ad occhio credo che abbia tutti i requisiti del caso.


Bah, non so voi, ma un presidente della Repubblica condannato per omicidio colposo non sarebbe esattamente di mio gradimento.


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Bisogna anche essere incensurati


Vero.


Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Bah, non so voi, ma un presidente della Repubblica condannato per omicidio colposo non sarebbe esattamente di mio gradimento.


Ci mancherebbe, infatti ho dimenticato il requisito aggiunto da jaws.


----------



## jaws (11 Aprile 2013)

Quindi riprendendo il discorso di prima, Grillo è incensurato?


----------



## Doctore (11 Aprile 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Bah, non so voi, ma un presidente della Repubblica condannato per omicidio colposo non sarebbe esattamente di mio gradimento.


Bhe al momento abbiamo un presidente della rep che in gioventu appoggiava le atrocita dell unione sovietica.


----------



## Hell Krusty (11 Aprile 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Bhe al momento abbiamo un presidente della rep che in gioventu appoggiava le atrocita dell unione sovietica.


Infatti non sono un grande estimatore di Napolitano... E comunque quello non è un reato.


----------



## Solo (12 Aprile 2013)

Attacco hacker e quirinarie da rifare. ROTFL. 

Probabilmente Casaleggio non ha ancora deciso che nome vuole.


----------



## jaws (12 Aprile 2013)

Era uscito un nome non gradito evidentemente


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Aprile 2013)

Ahaha che serietà 

Ieri volevo contribuire scrivendo il nome "Mario Balotelli", ma potevano votare solo i registrati


----------



## Blu71 (12 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Era uscito un nome non gradito evidentemente



Berlusconi


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Aprile 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Attacco hacker e quirinarie da rifare. ROTFL.
> 
> Probabilmente Casaleggio non ha ancora deciso che nome vuole.



 Ma ci rendiamo conto che il primo partito d'italia è una barzelletta?


----------



## tamba84 (12 Aprile 2013)

famiglia cristiana gli ha dato una sonora mazzata definendoli la politica del nulla che continuano a parlare facendo perdere tempo al paese e dimostrandosi uguali agli altri

"Fino a quando abuseranno della pazienza del popolo italiano gli allegri deputati e senatori del Movimento 5 Stelle, che a quasi un mese dall’insediamento, dopo aver detto no a quasi ogni proposta politica come una zitella inacidita, continuano a considerare il Parlamento alla stregua di una scuola occupata, mentre fuori la crisi economica imperversa, l'Europa parla di rischio di contagio italiano, la falce della disoccupazione ha mietuto in un anno un milione di licenziamenti, la produzione industriale continua a calare, la gente si suicida esasperata dalla povertà e la perdita del potere d'acquisto restringe i salari delle famiglie?"


----------



## Hell Krusty (13 Aprile 2013)

Scelti i 10 nomi per il quirinale del M5S:
- Bonino Emma
- Caselli Gian Carlo
- Fo Dario
- Gabanelli Milena Jola
- Grillo Giuseppe Piero detto Beppe
- Imposimato Ferdinando
- Prodi Romano
- Rodotà Stefano
- Strada Luigi detto Gino
- Zagrebelsky Gustavo
Su facebook ci sono già commenti "democratici" tipo: "va escluso Prodi..", "Beppe devi far vedere per la massima trasparenza chi di noi iscritti ha votato PRODI.", "da eliminare prodi e la Bonino", "Ci sono dei collaborazionisti ... Prodi impresentabile!!", "La presenza di Prodi dimostra che nel movimento ci siano tanti Piddini infiltrati ad ogni livello.", "chi ha votato prodi non ha ancora capito un *****...", "Cacciate dal movimento chi ha proposto bonino e prodi" ecc...

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Certo che senza fornire dati quali votanti e percentuali ricevute questa "votazione" perde un po' di credibilità... Magari perchè Prodi ha preso più voti di tutti... Boh


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma ci rendiamo conto che il primo partito d'italia è una barzelletta?



Beh non che gli altri siano esempio di serietà


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Aprile 2013)

Le Buffonarie


----------



## Doctore (13 Aprile 2013)

Ma perche dubitate del m5s...Loro sono il giusto non possono mentire


----------



## Blu71 (13 Aprile 2013)

Verso il M5S sono partito senza pregiudizi ma devo dire che in queste poche settimane ha mostrato tutta la pochezza del suo progetto di rinnovamento politico e la mancanza di qualità di chi lo porta avanti.


----------



## jaws (13 Aprile 2013)

La foto dei 10 candidati che compare sul blog mi ricorda in maniera preoccupante la schermata delle nomination del grande fratello


----------



## Oronzo Cana (13 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma ci rendiamo conto che il primo partito d'italia è una barzelletta?



il primo partito in italia è il PD che cmq rimane una barzelletta


----------



## tamba84 (13 Aprile 2013)

si stanno rilevando la politica del nulla come gli altri e per certi aspetti forse peggio.


----------



## #Dodo90# (13 Aprile 2013)

Ogni volta che fanno i referendum su internet hanno fantomatici attacchi di hacker e si deve sempre rifare tutto 

Ma l'avete sentita la storiella che si intascano tutta la diaria e si beccano 6.000€ netti? Alla faccia dei 2.500...


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Aprile 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> il primo partito in italia è il PD che cmq rimane una barzelletta



Ma contando sel o no?


----------



## Hell Krusty (15 Aprile 2013)

Il guru Casaleggio interviene a votazioni in corso per dare indicazioni su chi non votare... Evidentemente dai risultati parziale, che possono sicuramente consultare, stavano avanzando nomi poco graditi...


----------



## Kurt91 (15 Aprile 2013)

Ma la Lombardi che non sa che per essere eletto come PdR bisogna avere almeno 50 anni? "Dove sta scritto? Dove? Sulla Costituzione non c'è scritto" 

Dio mio che massa di cerebrolesi.


----------



## Hammer (15 Aprile 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ma la Lombardi che non sa che per essere eletto come PdR bisogna avere almeno 50 anni? "Dove sta scritto? Dove? Sulla Costituzione non c'è scritto"
> 
> Dio mio che massa di cerebrolesi.



No dai non è vero.
Comunque la Lombardi è il male


----------



## #Dodo90# (16 Aprile 2013)

*Milena Gabanelli ha vinto le "Quirinarie" del Movimento 5 Stelle*


----------



## Hell Krusty (16 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> *Milena Gabanelli ha vinto le "Quirinarie" del Movimento 5 Stelle*



Vabbè ciao... Stimo la Gabanelli come giornalista d'inchiesta, ma da qui a diventare PdR ne passa... Scelta ridicola e a cui aveva diritto meno dello 0.5% degli elettori del M5S...


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2013)

Per Grillo un sostegno del Pd al nome di Milena Gabanelli per il Quirinale sarebbe un primo passo per un governo fra i democratici e il M5S.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Aprile 2013)

Se il pd vuole ( ma non vuole ) cambiare in meglio questo paese e iniziare una politica di RIFORME.. che la voti.. poi da quel punto di partenza inizieremo una politica fatta dalla gente per la gente.. 

ma il PD è pronto a far fuori la melma oppure è ancora ottuso della politica Dalemiana degli ultimi 20 anni ??? ..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Aprile 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se il pd vuole ( ma non vuole ) cambiare in meglio questo paese e iniziare una politica di RIFORME.. che la voti.. poi da quel punto di partenza inizieremo una politica fatta dalla gente per la gente..
> 
> ma il PD è pronto a far fuori la melma oppure è ancora ottuso della politica Dalemiana degli ultimi 20 anni ??? ..


L'apertura di Grillo è importante però sa di ricatto, per me Grillo fin da subito avrebbe dovuto praticare un'apertura.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se il pd vuole ( ma non vuole ) cambiare in meglio questo paese e iniziare una politica di RIFORME.. che la voti.. poi da quel punto di partenza inizieremo una politica fatta dalla gente per la gente..
> 
> ma il PD è pronto a far fuori la melma oppure è ancora ottuso della politica Dalemiana degli ultimi 20 anni ??? ..



In tutta onestà, la Gabanelli (donna da ammirare per tante cose) non la vedi bene per tale carica per la sua mancanza totale di esperienza politica. Altra cosa, per me almeno, sarebbe Rodotà.


----------



## Hammer (16 Aprile 2013)

Con la Gabanelli candidata si prospetta un megainciucio direttamente da PD e PDL.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Con la Gabanelli candidata si prospetta un megainciucio direttamente da PD e PDL.




Grillo proponesse seriamente Rodotà e forse il Pd accetta.


----------



## Hammer (16 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Grillo proponesse seriamente Rodotà e forse il Pd accetta.



Infatti io speravo in Rodotà. Sarebbe stata un'ottima prova per il PD, che a mio parere avrebbe dovuto accettare subitaneamente

Ma tra l'altro, la Gabanelli non accetterà mai.

Aggiungo, una percentuale minima degli aventi diritto ha scelto. Come si fa ad accettare questa votazione?


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Infatti io speravo in Rodotà. Sarebbe stata un'ottima prova per il PD, che a mio parere avrebbe dovuto accettare subitaneamente



....di sicuro motivare il rifiuto di Rodotà come candidato sarebbe più difficile.


----------



## #Dodo90# (17 Aprile 2013)

Grillo ha subito smentito di aver aperto al PD


----------



## #Dodo90# (17 Aprile 2013)

Comunque la convinzione dei 5 stelle secondo cui tutti possono fare tutto è da mani nei capelli. Gino Strada (che mai accetterà), la Gabanelli (che probabilmente rifiuterà), Grillo cosa ne possono sapere di come si amministra uno stato? Probabilmente, non hanno neanche mai visto una costituzione. Ma cosa hanno dentro la testa? A questo punto era meglio Fiorello, almeno ci faceva ridere un pò...


----------



## jaws (17 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Grillo ha subito smentito di aver aperto al PD



Probabilmente ha saputo che la Gabanelli avrebbe rifiutato e quindi avrebbe dovuto proporre un nome serio come Rodotà; a quel punto c'era il rischio che il PD avrebbe potuto accettare e si sarebbe trovato con le mani legate


----------



## James Watson (17 Aprile 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se il pd vuole ( ma non vuole ) cambiare in meglio questo paese e iniziare una politica di RIFORME.. che la voti.. poi da quel punto di partenza inizieremo una politica fatta dalla gente per la gente..
> 
> ma il PD è pronto a far fuori la melma oppure è ancora ottuso della politica Dalemiana degli ultimi 20 anni ??? ..






#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Comunque la convinzione dei 5 stelle secondo cui tutti possono fare tutto è da mani nei capelli. Gino Strada (che mai accetterà), la Gabanelli (che probabilmente rifiuterà), Grillo cosa ne possono sapere di come si amministra uno stato? Probabilmente, non hanno neanche mai visto una costituzione. Ma cosa hanno dentro la testa? A questo punto era meglio Fiorello, almeno ci faceva ridere un pò...



Ti ha già risposto dodo.. ma io mi domando, ma su che basi la Gabanelli potrebbe fare il Presidente della Repubblica?
Oh, stiamo parlando del Presidente della Repubblica, non stiamo mica parlando del presidente di una circoscrizione o di un Sindaco eh.
Grillo proponesse Rodotà, che sicuramente è una figura molto più adatta a ricoprire quel delicato ruolo in un momento così drammatico della vita istituzionale del paese, rispetto a tutte le altre figure che sono state indicate e il Presidente sarebbe bell'e fatto!


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Aprile 2013)

Qui c'è il paese che affonda e si fa la guerra per nominare un burattino che non conta nulla


----------



## andre (17 Aprile 2013)

Adesso che il nome proposto è Rodotà? Come risponderà il pd?


----------



## Blu71 (18 Aprile 2013)

Regionali, contestazione per Berlusconi a Udine. Lui: “Siete invidiosi, noi più belli”
L'ex premier a Udine per la campagna elettorale di Renzo Tondo. In piazza 3mila persone secondo il Pdl, ma anche molti contestatori che accolgono il Cavaliere al grido di "Grillo, Grillo" e "In galera". Lui risponde: "In 20 anni mai interrotto la manifestazione di nessuno". Ai grillini: "Dilettanti allo sbaraglio"

Il Fatto Quotidiano


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Aprile 2013)

Beh, è vero che nel PDL c'è parecchia gnocca, qualche maligno potrebbe pensare che le prendano per il loro fascino e non per l'alta competenza istituzionale e attitudine morale


----------



## Blu71 (18 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Beh, è vero che nel PDL c'è parecchia gnocca, qualche maligno potrebbe pensare che le prendano per il loro fascino e non per l'alta competenza istituzionale e attitudine morale



....la competenza delle pdielline è fuori discussione....


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

Secondo voi il M5S ha fatto bene ad insistere con Rodotà o doveva accettare Prodi?


----------



## jaws (20 Aprile 2013)

Il Camper di Grillo arriverà a Roma solo nella notte, quindi non potrà partecipare alla mobilitazione popolare da lui stesso voluta


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

Berlusconi attacca il M5s:"Se ne vedono di tutti i colori, adesso anche la comica marcia su Roma di Grillo e del suo fascismo buffo. Una farsa che fa ridere, ma che deve anche farci riflettere sui possibili sviluppi di questo movimento senza democrazia".


----------



## ildemone85 (20 Aprile 2013)

grillo deve essere arrestato.


----------



## Tobi (21 Aprile 2013)

Si grillo deve essere arrestato é lui a causa di tutto... ma smettetela di dire idiozie


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Aprile 2013)

Se c'è qualcuno che è una farsa, sei tu caro Berlusconi.


----------



## runner (21 Aprile 2013)

alla fine quindi aveva ragione il M5S a dire che sono uguali pd e pdl?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Aprile 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> alla fine quindi aveva ragione il M5S a dire che sono uguali pd e pdl?



di certo il PD ce la sta mettendo tutta a sembrare uguale al PDL


----------



## Tobi (21 Aprile 2013)

il m5s di sicuro non salverà l'italia dall'oggi al domani, come forse non la salvera entro 20 anni, o forse si.. chi lo sa.. ma avere ancora il coraggio di andare dietro al nano e quell'inutile partito del Pd è da pecoroni


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Aprile 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> il m5s di sicuro non salverà l'italia dall'oggi al domani, come forse non la salvera entro 20 anni, o forse si.. chi lo sa.. ma avere ancora il coraggio di andare dietro al nano e quell'inutile partito del Pd è da pecoroni



Concordo 100%


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2013)

I simpatizzanti e militanti del M5S credono ormai di essere depositari della verità assoluta visto che per loro chi la pensa diversamente è un pecorone e dice idiozie. Si dicono democratici ma pretendono di imporre le loro idee ed i loro metodi a tutti non avendo, grazie e Dio, i numeri per farlo. Il nuovo che avanza.


----------



## Tobi (21 Aprile 2013)

no blu qui nessuno vuole imporre le proprie idee ne fare opere di convincimento, ma ci si rifà a numeri reali senza andare indietro di 20 anni.. ma di un paio di mesi

Ultimo governo berlusconi con la maggioranza assoluta non ha fatto 1 riforma che sia stata utile per il paese, pensava a ruby e ai festini.

Bersani.. da 20 anni fanno campagne elettorali contro berlusconi, contro il pdl e poi volevano fare il governo insieme a loro... w la coerenza

Monti.. non ha fatto altro che aumentare i suicidi, la povertà, la fame nelle famiglie..

il Movimento 5 stelle è arrivato adesso.. forse si rivelerà peggio degli altri.. forse ruberanno piu degli altri.. ma perchè cavolo continuare a dare il proprio consenso a quei vecchi? Perchè? me lo può venire a spiegare qualcuno? mi sono perso qualcosa?


----------



## juventino (21 Aprile 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> il m5s di sicuro non salverà l'italia dall'oggi al domani, come forse non la salvera entro 20 anni, o forse si.. chi lo sa.. ma avere ancora il coraggio di andare dietro al nano e quell'inutile partito del Pd è da pecoroni



Concordo al 100%. Io sono tutt'altro che grillino, Grillo non mi piace come persona e dubito che loro possano risolvere i problemi di questo paese. Ma andare ancora dietro i partiti lo trovo ancora più ridicolo, piuttosto meglio non votare o invalidare la scheda (io ho fatto così alle ultime elezioni).


----------



## ed.vedder77 (21 Aprile 2013)

assurdo come tutti accusino grillo,i 5 stelle,di incapacità,di poca responsabilità,di fomentare le folle con la violenza....assurdo...quando questi da 20 anni hanno portato il nostro paese nel baratro grazie proprio alla loro corruzione,incapacità,e irresponsabilità!ci sono cose che non sapevo,sono andato,quasi costretto ad uno spettacolo di grillo anni fa (niente a che vedere con la campagna elettorale)dove con ironia e con le prove,mi ha aperto ad uno scenario che non immaginavo lontanamente.La mafia è li dentro,il berlusca con le sue televisioni,i giornali dove l informazione è solo criptata a favore dei partiti,gente che prende come 20 mila euro al mese per essere senatore a vita senza motivo,inciuci ovunque e poi incredibile ...in 20 anni destra e sinistra hanno governato per lo stesso numero di giorni.Il pd e il pdl tutti sono uguali perchè hanno lo stesso intaresse,rimanere incollati alle poltrone.Qui non è discorso di essere di destra o sinistra è di continuare a votare ladri,gente con la fedina penale s***** che sta rovinando il nostro paese.E si dà la colpa ai 5 stelle?sarebbero loro gli incompetenti?i responsabili di leggi irresponsabili fatte da questi illuminati?io rispetto l opinione di tutti, xò anch io sono del perere di un altro utente che scriveva che qui ci sono tanti giovani,che cmq continuano a pensare che questi ultra 70 enni corrotti possano essere il nostro futuro...questo fa pensare anche a me che non ce la faremo mai a cambiare le cose.
Se grillo si fosse presentato il giacca e cravatta,con dati fasulli alla mano come il berlusca o parlando di giuaguari o di come l imu abbia salvato il paese...forse forse questo avrebbe convinto piu tutti.Forse ci volevano le buone maniere per ottenere il 51 %.Io credo abbia messo in piazza la voce della gente,la gente che è senza un lavoro,senza una casa che non si preoccupa nemmeno piu di arrivare a fine mese perchè non sa manco se arriva al giorno dopo....parlano dei suicidi degli imprenditori ma filtrano tantissime storie di persone comuni che sono costrette a vivere nelle strade per esempio,che non hanno una casa perchè non hanno i soldi per l affitto...persone che sono costrette ad occupare palazzi perchè le case popolari sono abitate da gente che non ne avrebbe il diritto,gente imparentata con la casta che dopo qualche anno ha la possibilità di comprare lo stabilimento e di rivenderlo a quadruplo di quello che è stato pagato.L affare della vita.E chi si occupa di questo non può fare niente perchè stranamete in italia la legge non è uguale per tutti,non si può denunciare il responsabile di tutto se è il giostraio che comanda lo stesso sistema.Per non parlare delle autostrade,che paghiamo anche se cosi non dovebbe essere,dei vari monopoli telecom su tutti....ma che paese siamo.Io le buone maniere le ho dimenticate da un pezzo.Documentiamoci prima di dare ad un comico la colpa del disatro ,documentiamoci prima di paragonarlo a un hitler o a un mussolini. Documentiamoci bene.


----------



## #Dodo90# (21 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> I simpatizzanti e militanti del M5S credono ormai di essere depositari della verità assoluta visto che per loro chi la pensa diversamente è un pecorone e dice idiozie. Si dicono democratici ma pretendono di imporre le loro idee ed i loro metodi a tutti non avendo, grazie e Dio, i numeri per farlo. Il nuovo che avanza.


La cosa assurda è sentire "gli italiani hanno scelto e vogliono Rodotà". A me non ha chiesto niente nessuno.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (21 Aprile 2013)

manco a me hanno chiesto se volevo prodi o napolitano....magari se anche il pd avesse messo almeno delle opzioni ai propri elettori forse il quadro di quello che volevano le varie fazioni politiche sarebbe stato piu chiaro a tutti.Gli elettori 5 stelle volevano rodotà.....quelli del PD e del PDL chi?......ah diementicavo a loro nessuno a chiesto niente.......se questo è solo populismo...


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> assurdo come tutti accusino grillo,i 5 stelle,di incapacità,di poca responsabilità,di fomentare le folle con la violenza....assurdo...quando questi da 20 anni hanno portato il nostro paese nel baratro grazie proprio alla loro corruzione,incapacità,e irresponsabilità!ci sono cose che non sapevo,sono andato,quasi costretto ad uno spettacolo di grillo anni fa (niente a che vedere con la campagna elettorale)dove con ironia e con le prove,mi ha aperto ad uno scenario che non immaginavo lontanamente.La mafia è li dentro,il berlusca con le sue televisioni,i giornali dove l informazione è solo criptata a favore dei partiti,gente che prende come 20 mila euro al mese per essere senatore a vita senza motivo,inciuci ovunque e poi incredibile ...in 20 anni destra e sinistra hanno governato per lo stesso numero di giorni.Il pd e il pdl tutti sono uguali perchè hanno lo stesso intaresse,rimanere incollati alle poltrone.Qui non è discorso di essere di destra o sinistra è di continuare a votare ladri,gente con la fedina penale s***** che sta rovinando il nostro paese.E si dà la colpa ai 5 stelle?sarebbero loro gli incompetenti?i responsabili di leggi irresponsabili fatte da questi illuminati?io rispetto l opinione di tutti, xò anch io sono del perere di un altro utente che scriveva che qui ci sono tanti giovani,che cmq continuano a pensare che questi ultra 70 enni corrotti possano essere il nostro futuro...questo fa pensare anche a me che non ce la faremo mai a cambiare le cose.
> Se grillo si fosse presentato il giacca e cravatta,con dati fasulli alla mano come il berlusca o parlando di giuaguari o di come l imu abbia salvato il paese...forse forse questo avrebbe convinto piu tutti.Forse ci volevano le buone maniere per ottenere il 51 %.Io credo abbia messo in piazza la voce della gente,la gente che è senza un lavoro,senza una casa che non si preoccupa nemmeno piu di arrivare a fine mese perchè non sa manco se arriva al giorno dopo....parlano dei suicidi degli imprenditori ma filtrano tantissime storie di persone comuni che sono costrette a vivere nelle strade per esempio,che non hanno una casa perchè non hanno i soldi per l affitto...persone che sono costrette ad occupare palazzi perchè le case popolari sono abitate da gente che non ne avrebbe il diritto,gente imparentata con la casta che dopo qualche anno ha la possibilità di comprare lo stabilimento e di rivenderlo a quadruplo di quello che è stato pagato.L affare della vita.E chi si occupa di questo non può fare niente perchè stranamete in italia la legge non è uguale per tutti,non si può denunciare il responsabile di tutto se è il giostraio che comanda lo stesso sistema.Per non parlare delle autostrade,che paghiamo anche se cosi non dovebbe essere,dei vari monopoli telecom su tutti....ma che paese siamo.Io le buone maniere le ho dimenticate da un pezzo.Documentiamoci prima di dare ad un comico la colpa del disatro ,documentiamoci prima di paragonarlo a un hitler o a un mussolini. Documentiamoci bene.




Io non ho dato la colpa del disastro degli ultimi 20 anni a Grillo ma se si è arrivati alla riconferma di Napolitano e probabilmente ad un Governo Pd-PDL forse il M5S qualche errore strategico lo ha commesso mettendo Bersani in ridicolo per due mesi con il risultato che chi festeggia è Berlusconi.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (21 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io non ho dato la colpa del disastro degli ultimi 20 anni a Grillo ma se si è arrivati alla riconferma di Napolitano e probabilmente ad un Governo Pd-PDL forse il M5S qualche errore strategico lo ha commesso mettendo Bersani in ridicolo per due mesi con il risultato che chi festeggia è Berlusconi.



non mi riferivo a te in particolare blu ...cmq non capisco di che errore strategico parli,cioè il movimento ha mantenuto i suoi 20 punti il pd ne a proposti altri 8 completamente diversi...che dovevano fare?abdicare?cambiare opinione dopo che hanno preso i voti, cambiare quello che hanno ribadito e detto in campagna elettorale?fare come hanno fatto tutti i partiti in questi anni promettendo a destra e manca,fingendo una linea politica per poi quando conviene prenderne un altra?qui non si tratta di strategie,qui si tratta di rispettare quello che gli elettori hanno chiesto ai loro rappresentanti...nel movimento sicuramente è voglia di cambiamento e questo non è possibile finchè a governare la politica si cono questi signori qui.Non c entra chi si fa vincere o perdere,mettere in ridicolo o no...se vince il berlusca monti o bersani è uguale...possiamo festeggiare solo quando saremo noi,il popolo a vincere,la nostra volontà.Con tutti i difetti del caso,web o non web il movimento è l unico che ha chiesto un parere agli elettori,ai cittadini,è l unico oggi che non si chiude dentro un palazzo ma che ha un continuo dialogo con chi ha espresso la preferenza per loro


----------



## Clint Eastwood (21 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> I simpatizzanti e militanti del M5S credono ormai di essere depositari della verità assoluta visto che per loro chi la pensa diversamente è un pecorone e dice idiozie. Si dicono democratici ma pretendono di imporre le loro idee ed i loro metodi a tutti non avendo, grazie e Dio, i numeri per farlo. Il nuovo che avanza.



Lasciamo perdere il termine pecoroni, ma vogliamo dire che sarà anche colpa di qualcuno se da 5/6 anni almeno, nonostante si sappia davvero tutto sul marcio e soprattutto sull'inettitudine di questi pseudo partiti, questa gente continua ad essere votata e a restare sempre dov'è? 

Personalmente poi preferisco i modi a volte duri, drastici e giustamente 'scocciati' del M5S ai comportamenti penosi e fintamente democratici di PD, PDL e compagnia cantante. Ma cosa sperate? che ci possa essere un CAMBIAMENTO VERO (non le chiacchiere patetiche dei vari Bersani, Berlusconi, Alfano e altri buffoni del genere) con scambi di opinioni cortesi da salotto? 
Continuate a militare e votare per chi volete, ma poi STATE ZITTI se perdete il lavoro o non lo trovate, o quando vi accorgerete che non avrete mai una pensione, o piu' semplicemente quando vi sarete accorti che questo stato vi prende oltre il 50% dei soldi sudati col lavoro per finanziare le speculazioni di Banche e lobbies finanziare che si sono mangiati tutto lasciandoci in mutande.
Chi ha avuto il coraggio di votare ancora questa gente o è straricco e gli va bene, o non ha capito nulla o è masochista. Non vedo altre spiegazioni.
Ma siamo in 'democrazia' ed ognuno è libero di scegliere chi vuole. 
Ma ripeto, a patto che poi non rompete le balle.

PS: Assolutamente niente di personale Blu, s'intende. Parlo diretto e senza convenevoli altrimenti per esprimere un concetto si fà notte.


----------



## andre (21 Aprile 2013)

Crimi sta facendo un figurone, grande discorso secondo me.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> non mi riferivo a te in particolare blu ...cmq non capisco di che errore strategico parli,cioè il movimento ha mantenuto i suoi 20 punti il pd ne a proposti altri 8 completamente diversi...che dovevano fare?abdicare?cambiare opinione dopo che hanno preso i voti, cambiare quello che hanno ribadito e detto in campagna elettorale?fare come hanno fatto tutti i partiti in questi anni promettendo a destra e manca,fingendo una linea politica per poi quando conviene prenderne un altra?qui non si tratta di strategie,qui si tratta di rispettare quello che gli elettori hanno chiesto ai loro rappresentanti...nel movimento sicuramente è voglia di cambiamento e questo non è possibile finchè a governare la politica si cono questi signori qui.Non c entra chi si fa vincere o perdere,mettere in ridicolo o no...se vince il berlusca monti o bersani è uguale...possiamo festeggiare solo quando saremo noi,il popolo a vincere,la nostra volontà.Con tutti i difetti del caso,web o non web il movimento è l unico che ha chiesto un parere agli elettori,ai cittadini,è l unico oggi che non si chiude dentro un palazzo ma che ha un continuo dialogo con chi ha espresso la preferenza per loro



Un qualsiasi partito in campagna elettorale ha un programma che sa benissimo di non poter realizzare se non i parte se non ha la maggioranza assoluta nelle sedi preposte. I 20 punti del M5S, senza voler entrare nel merito di ciascuno di essi, non sono certo tutti accettabili dal Pd e non avendo, ripeto, Grillo la possibilità di poter attuare tutti i punti del programma, doveva, almeno a mio avviso, puntare a portare a casa qualche riforma evitando di spingere Bersani a scelte infelici. In conclusione secondo me Grillo doveva collaborare con Bersani da subito accettando dei compromessi per evitare guai peggiori.....


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Lasciamo perdere il termine pecoroni, ma vogliamo dire che sarà anche colpa di qualcuno se da 5/6 anni almeno, nonostante si sappia davvero tutto sul marcio e soprattutto sull'inettitudine di questi pseudo partiti, questa gente continua ad essere votata ed a restare sempre dov'è?
> 
> Personalmente poi preferisco i modi a volte duri, drastici e giustamente 'scocciati' del M5S ai comportamenti penosi e fintamente democratici di PD, PDL e compagnia cantante. Ma cosa sperate? che ci possa essere un CAMBIAMENTO VERO (non le chiacchiere patetiche dei vari Bersani, Berlusconi, Alfano e altri buffoni del genere) con scambi di opinioni cortesi da salotto?
> Continuate a militare e votare per chi volete, ma poi STATE ZITTI se perdete il lavoro o non lo trovate, o quando vi accorgerete che non avrete mai una pensione, o piu' semplicemente quando vi sarete accorti che questo stato vi prende oltre il 50% dei soldi sudati col lavoro per finanziare le speculazioni di Banche e lobbies finanziare che si sono mangiati tutto lasciandoci in mutande.
> ...



Clint che l'attuale classe politica sia da cambiare è fuori di dubbio. Personalmente condivido diversi punti del programma del M5S perciò ho sempre auspicato un accordo tra Grillo e Bersani che a mio avviso avrebbe portato comunque il Pd a rinnovarsi. A Grillo, contesto, nel mio piccolo, una strategia oltanzista che ad oggi ha solo prodotto la restaurazione.


----------



## #Dodo90# (21 Aprile 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> manco a me hanno chiesto se volevo prodi o napolitano....magari se anche il pd avesse messo almeno delle opzioni ai propri elettori forse il quadro di quello che volevano le varie fazioni politiche sarebbe stato piu chiaro a tutti.Gli elettori 5 stelle volevano rodotà.....quelli del PD e del PDL chi?......ah diementicavo a loro nessuno a chiesto niente.......se questo è solo populismo...


Ma guarda che l'elezioni del Presidente della Repubblica funzionano così da quasi 70 anni, da quando esiste la Repubblica...


----------



## ed.vedder77 (21 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Un qualsiasi partito in campagna elettorale ha un programma che sa benissimo di non poter realizzare se non i parte se non ha la maggioranza assoluta nelle sedi preposte. I 20 punti del M5S, senza voler entrare nel merito di ciascuno di essi, non sono certo tutti accettabili dal Pd e non avendo, ripeto, Grillo la possibilità di poter attuare tutti i punti del programma, doveva, almeno a mio avviso, puntare a portare a casa qualche riforma evitando di spingere Bersani a scelte infelici. In conclusione secondo me Grillo doveva collaborare con Bersani da subito accettando dei compromessi per evitare guai peggiori.....



Non capisco perchè il movimento debba collaborare con bersani quando loro per primi non vogliono collaborazione ma sostegno,una promessa di sostegno per il loro governo...il movimento ha dichiarato che avrebbe sostenuto qualsiasi nuova riforma che fosse stati in linea con la loro politica,che fosse di monti berlusca o bersani...non hanno chiuso le porte a nessun partito ma giustamente a mio avviso non si sono coesi con nessuno di questi.Quando il movimento ha chiesto di rinunciare ai rimborsi elettorali bersani che ha fatto? era una legge per il bene del paese o sbaglio?le storie che politica si fa solo con i soldi e che tolti i rimborsi l avrebbe fatta solo berlusca sono falsità perchè i 5stelle hanno fatto campagna elettorale e sono il primo partito in italia senza i soldi dei cittadini.Sono anni che parlano di cambiare la legge elettorale?l hanno mai fatto?si nascondono, parlano di punti false priorità per il bene dell italia poi dimenticarsene quando qualcosa o qualcuno va a minare i loro interessi..."grillo doveva collaborare con bersani da subito per evitare guai peggiori"a cosa ti riferisci?......quali guai?....che il berlusca in qualche modo se ne avantaggiasse?spingere bersani a scelti infelici?.....è tutta scena,quella che mettono in mondo visione da 20 anni....io vedo che loro hanno creato un sistema dove si appoggiano l un l altro...dove un parlamentare puo' cambiare chieramento a seconda di come gira il vento,dove per tutti non è importante chi vince ,basta che non sia un populista grillino.Non sono qui per far campagna elettorale,lungi da me,ma se seguite grillo solo dalla tv ...qualsiasi canale dalla rai a mediaset la7 qualsiasi l immagine che viene fuori è completamente distorta,ci sono rimasto anch io perchè non credevo che nel mio paese,il mio pensiero potesse essere cosi strumentalizzato.Ve lo dico col cuore,spendete 5 euro per un dvd su uno spettacolo qualsiasi del comico grillo,non il politico,e vi assicuro che alla fine ci sarà ben poco da ridere.Se invece preferite ignorare ,dato ognuno è libero di scegliere ,io mi farei una bella birra...almeno ho la scusa che sia l alcol ad annebbiarmi la mente.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (21 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che l'elezioni del Presidente della Repubblica funzionano così da quasi 70 anni, da quando esiste la Repubblica...



quindi secondo te non è possibile cambiare in meglio?essere magari noi cittadini piu coinvolti nella politica nel nostro paese?sul futuro del nostro paese?sentire che le persone che abbiamo eletto siano davvero i nostri rappresentanti e non solo quelli che vengono pagati da noi?....ok se tu vuoi vivere in un paese cosi,un paese con questa democrazia,se Napolitano è il tuo presidente perchè il partito che hai votato ha scelto quello che avresti voluto tu,sono contento per te.Davvero contento per te.


----------



## ildemone85 (21 Aprile 2013)

il cambiamento non può essere il movimento neocomunista a 5 stelle, si faccia il governissimo e restino a pulire i cessi del parlamento.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (21 Aprile 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> il cambiamento non può essere il movimento neocomunista a 5 stelle, si faccia il governissimo e restino a pulire i cessi del parlamento.




il cambiamento è cambiare drasticamente tutta questa classe politica marcia....dal nano,a monti,bersani prodi d alema ,fassino,rosi bindi,casini ,fini ,maroni e chi piu ne ha piu ne metta.Che sia un movimento neo comunista,di destra o altro non ha importanza...a pulire i cessi ci mettiamo loro poi.


----------



## andre (21 Aprile 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> il cambiamento non può essere il movimento neocomunista a 5 stelle, si faccia il governissimo e restino a pulire i cessi del parlamento.


non erano fascisti?


----------



## ildemone85 (21 Aprile 2013)

mi tengo berlusconi, monti e tutta l'attuale classe politica, i parlamentari a 5 stelle sono il nulla assoluto, non sanno manco cosa sia un disegno di legge.


----------



## #Dodo90# (21 Aprile 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> quindi secondo te non è possibile cambiare in meglio?essere magari noi cittadini piu coinvolti nella politica nel nostro paese?sul futuro del nostro paese?sentire che le persone che abbiamo eletto siano davvero i nostri rappresentanti e non solo quelli che vengono pagati da noi?....ok se tu vuoi vivere in un paese cosi,un paese con questa democrazia,se Napolitano è il tuo presidente perchè il partito che hai votato ha scelto quello che avresti voluto tu,sono contento per te.Davvero contento per te.


Vorresti l'elezione del Presidente della Repubblica con normali elezioni dei cittadini? Si potrebbe fare, ma si corre davvero il rischio di ritrovarci Presidente persone come Berlusconi o Grillo, non so quanto convenga. Senza considerare i costi ed i tempi di una cosa del genere.

Il 5Stelle cosa sta facendo di diverso dai partiti? Ha un suo programma (più della metà irrealizzabile) così come tutti gli altri partiti. Ha rinunciato ai rimborsi elettorale? Bel gesto sicuramente, ma stiamo parlando di 45milioni su un bilancio che di quasi 900miliardi, non cambi di certo il paese così. Ha fatto le primarie? Le ha fatte anche il PD (aperte a tutti). Ha fatto scegliere il candidato alla Presidenza della Repubblica? Non ci trovo niente di male, ma hanno votato 40.000 persone su 60.000.000 di italiani. Per il resto vedo tanto casino ed un programma fumoso ed irrealizzabile (oltre che dannoso in qualche punto).

Gli hanno offerto di collaborare ed ha detto di no, ora stanno facendo tutto questo casino per cosa? Perchè hanno eletto il Presidente della Repubblica secondo quanto stabilisce la Costituzione? Perchè fanno il governissimo? E cosa si dovrebbe fare, andare a votare all'infinito? Cambiare la legge elettorale? Serve un governo. Si dovrebbe stabilire che chi prende un voto in più governa e poi dobbiamo assistere a manifestazioni perchè chi ha preso un voto in più decide le sorti di una nazione? Il Paese, che piaccia o meno, è spaccato in tre. O almeno due forza si alleano o stiamo a guardarci aspettando di fare la fine della Grecia. La stragrande maggioranza degli italiani vuole qualcosa di concreto, non la resistenza ad oltranza. Questo vale per il M5S, così come per gli altri partiti.


----------



## Doctore (21 Aprile 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> non erano fascisti?


i fascisti e comunisti sulla negazione della democrazia sono la stessa cosa...come ideologia


----------



## #Dodo90# (21 Aprile 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> il cambiamento è cambiare drasticamente tutta questa classe politica marcia....dal nano,a monti,bersani prodi d alema ,fassino,rosi bindi,casini ,fini ,maroni e chi piu ne ha piu ne metta.Che sia un movimento neo comunista,di destra o altro non ha importanza...a pulire i cessi ci mettiamo loro poi.


Rosi Bindi, che piaccia o meno e mi duole dirlo, ha fatto le primarie e le ha vinte...


----------



## smallball (21 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Vorresti l'elezione del Presidente della Repubblica con normali elezioni dei cittadini? Si potrebbe fare, ma si corre davvero il rischio di ritrovarci Presidente persone come Berlusconi o Grillo, non so quanto convenga. Senza considerare i costi ed i tempi di una cosa del genere.
> 
> Il 5Stelle cosa sta facendo di diverso dai partiti? Ha un suo programma (più della metà irrealizzabile) così come tutti gli altri partiti. Ha rinunciato ai rimborsi elettorale? Bel gesto sicuramente, ma stiamo parlando di 45milioni su un bilancio che di quasi 900miliardi, non cambi di certo il paese così. Ha fatto le primarie? Le ha fatte anche il PD (aperte a tutti). Ha fatto scegliere il candidato alla Presidenza della Repubblica? Non ci trovo niente di male, ma hanno votato 40.000 persone su 60.000.000 di italiani. Per il resto vedo tanto casino ed un programma fumoso ed irrealizzabile (oltre che dannoso in qualche punto).
> 
> Gli hanno offerto di collaborare ed ha detto di no, ora stanno facendo tutto questo casino per cosa? Perchè hanno eletto il Presidente della Repubblica secondo quanto stabilisce la Costituzione? Perchè fanno il governissimo? E cosa si dovrebbe fare, andare a votare all'infinito? Cambiare la legge elettorale? Serve un governo. Si dovrebbe stabilire che chi prende un voto in più governa e poi dobbiamo assistere a manifestazioni perchè chi ha preso un voto in più decide le sorti di una nazione? Il Paese, che piaccia o meno, è spaccato in tre. O almeno due forza si alleano o stiamo a guardarci aspettando di fare la fine della Grecia. La stragrande maggioranza degli italiani vuole qualcosa di concreto, non la resistenza ad oltranza. Questo vale per il M5S, così come per gli altri partiti.


bravo Dodo,sottoscrivo tutto,belle parole


----------



## jaws (21 Aprile 2013)

Io non ho mai pensato ovviamente che Grillo e il suo movimento siano la causa di tutti i problemi che ci sono in Italia; quello che penso è che non sono neanche la soluzione a tali problemi.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (21 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Clint che l'attuale classe politica sia da cambiare è fuori di dubbio. Personalmente condivido diversi punti del programma del M5S perciò ho sempre auspicato un accordo tra Grillo e Bersani che a mio avviso avrebbe portato comunque il Pd a rinnovarsi. A Grillo, contesto, nel mio piccolo, una strategia oltanzista che ad oggi ha solo prodotto la restaurazione.



Ma io non credo che questa sarà una restaurazione,se non temporanea. Il governo tappabuchi che sta per nascere durerà poco, e quanto prima si andrà alle elezioni. E comunque Blu, dubito che la soluzione ai problemi gravi che questo paese ha, sarebbe stata quella di un governo PD-M5S che sarebbe caduto prestissimo per i motivi che sappiamo. L'unica soluzione a mio avviso è che questo governo 'd'ufficio' che avremo per qualche mese cambi la legge elettorale, in modo che si torni prima possibile al voto.
Con una una nuova legge elettorale che garantisca anche con un voto in piu' la piena governabilità di chi vince, allora forse potrà iniziare un nuova stagione. 
Perchè io penso che prima o poi una svolta dovrà esserci. E penso che chiunque guiderà questo paese nei prossimi 5 anni non potrà non andare nella direzione di cambiamento indicata dal movimento di Grillo.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Ma io non credo che sarà una restaurazione se non temporanea. Il governo tappabuchi che sta per nascere durerà poco, e quanto prima si andrà alle elezioni. Dubito che la soluzione ai problemi gravi che questo paese ha sarebbe stata quella di un governo PD-M5S che sarebbe saltato presto. L'unica soluzione è che questo governo 'd'ufficio' che avremo per qualche mese cambi la legge elettorale, in modo che si torni prima possibile al voto.
> Con una una nuova legge elettorale che garantisce anche con un voto in piu' la goveranabilità piena di chi vince, allora forse potrà iniziare un nuova stagione.
> E penso che chiunque guidera questo paese nei prossimi 5anni non potrà non andare nella direzione di cambiamento indicata dal movimento di Grillo.



Clint, con il "governissimoo" c'è il rischio che venga fuori una legge elettorale anche peggiore dell'attuale e comunque tendente a penalizzare il M5S. Non credi che sarebbe stato meglio se Grillo avesse (in questa fase) accettato di votare la fiducia a Bersani valutando poi come e fin quando sostenerlo?


----------



## Tobi (21 Aprile 2013)

No bisogna ripulire la politica da questo marciume.


----------



## smallball (21 Aprile 2013)

credo che anche i muri abbiano capito che al MoVimento interessi governare DA SOLO


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> No bisogna ripulire la politica da questo marciume.



Se credi che il M5S avrà, prima o poi, i numeri per poter gvernare senza confrontarsi con le altre forze politiche fai bene a pensarla così.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (21 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Il 5Stelle cosa sta facendo di diverso dai partiti? Ha un suo programma (più della metà irrealizzabile) così come tutti gli altri partiti. Ha rinunciato ai rimborsi elettorale? Bel gesto sicuramente, ma stiamo parlando di 45milioni su un bilancio che di quasi 900miliardi, non cambi di certo il paese così. Ha fatto le primarie? Le ha fatte anche il PD (aperte a tutti). Ha fatto scegliere il candidato alla Presidenza della Repubblica? Non ci trovo niente di male, ma hanno votato 40.000 persone su 60.000.000 di italiani. Per il resto vedo tanto casino ed un programma fumoso ed irrealizzabile (oltre che dannoso in qualche punto).
> 
> Gli hanno offerto di collaborare ed ha detto di no, ora stanno facendo tutto questo casino per cosa? Perchè hanno eletto il Presidente della Repubblica secondo quanto stabilisce la Costituzione? Perchè fanno il governissimo? E cosa si dovrebbe fare, andare a votare all'infinito? Cambiare la legge elettorale? Serve un governo. Si dovrebbe stabilire che chi prende un voto in più governa e poi dobbiamo assistere a manifestazioni perchè chi ha preso un voto in più decide le sorti di una nazione? Il Paese, che piaccia o meno, è spaccato in tre. O almeno due forza si alleano o stiamo a guardarci aspettando di fare la fine della Grecia. La stragrande maggioranza degli italiani vuole qualcosa di concreto, non la resistenza ad oltranza. Questo vale per il M5S, così come per gli altri partiti.



Ma guarda che il programma del PD per buona parte è copiato dal M5S, non so se te ne sei accorto.
Tra l'altro buona parte dei punti del programma cinquestelle sono cambiamenti necessari e IMPORTANTISSIMI, altro che fumosi.
Certo non tutti sono realizzabili (se è per questo qualcuno è anche non condivisibile), pero' impara che se chiedi 10 ottieni 5, se parti già col chieder 5, specie in Italia non ottieni NULLA.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che il programma del PD per buona parte è copiato dal M5S, non so se te ne sei accorto.
> Tra l'altro buona parte dei punti del programma cinquestelle sono cambiamenti necessari e IMPORTANTISSIMI, altro che fumosi.
> certo non tutti sono realizzabili (se è per questo qualcuno è anche non condivisibile), pero' impara che se chiedi 10, ottieni 5, se parti già col chieder 5, specie in Italia non ottieni NULLA.



Clint per chiedere, come tu sostieni, 10 ed ottenere 5 bisogna anche assumersi delle responsabilità tipo votare la fiducia ad un Governo con cui dialogare.


----------



## Livestrong (21 Aprile 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Lasciamo perdere il termine pecoroni, ma vogliamo dire che sarà anche colpa di qualcuno se da 5/6 anni almeno, nonostante si sappia davvero tutto sul marcio e soprattutto sull'inettitudine di questi pseudo partiti, questa gente continua ad essere votata e a restare sempre dov'è?
> 
> Personalmente poi preferisco i modi a volte duri, drastici e giustamente 'scocciati' del M5S ai comportamenti penosi e fintamente democratici di PD, PDL e compagnia cantante. Ma cosa sperate? che ci possa essere un CAMBIAMENTO VERO (non le chiacchiere patetiche dei vari Bersani, Berlusconi, Alfano e altri buffoni del genere) con scambi di opinioni cortesi da salotto?
> Continuate a militare e votare per chi volete, ma poi STATE ZITTI se perdete il lavoro o non lo trovate, o quando vi accorgerete che non avrete mai una pensione, o piu' semplicemente quando vi sarete accorti che questo stato vi prende oltre il 50% dei soldi sudati col lavoro per finanziare le speculazioni di Banche e lobbies finanziare che si sono mangiati tutto lasciandoci in mutande.
> ...


Votare 5 stelle non é che metta al riparo dal perdere il lavoro eh


----------



## #Dodo90# (21 Aprile 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che il programma del PD per buona parte è copiato dal M5S, non so se te ne sei accorto.
> Tra l'altro buona parte dei punti del programma cinquestelle sono cambiamenti necessari e IMPORTANTISSIMI, altro che fumosi.
> Certo non tutti sono realizzabili (se è per questo qualcuno è anche non condivisibile), pero' impara che se chiedi 10 ottieni 5, se parti già col chieder 5, specie in Italia non ottieni NULLA.


Quali sarebbero questi punti copiati, scusa? Io comunque mi riferisco soprattutto a quello economico, che è una roba immonda


----------



## Clint Eastwood (21 Aprile 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> credo che anche i muri abbiano capito che al MoVimento interessi governare DA SOLO



Il M5S puo' solo governare da solo, ma non credo sia colpa di Grillo se il PD non voterebbe mai un disegno di legge che in maniera SACROSANTA impedisce ad un partito politico di avere collusioni con banche e lobbies finaziarie, che poi sono quelle che hanno fatto evaporare soldi pubblici e risparmi dei contribuenti che da quei partiti che votano dovrebbero essere TUTELATI.


----------



## jaws (21 Aprile 2013)

Il M5S non può governare da solo semplicemente perchè nessuno di loro ha la minima idea di cosa sia la politica economica.
Quello che devono fare è rompere le scatole a chi governa e fare un opposizione seria sulle piccole cose, in quello sono bravi ma di più non possono fare


----------



## Clint Eastwood (21 Aprile 2013)

---


----------



## Clint Eastwood (21 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Il M5S non può governare da solo semplicemente perchè nessuno di loro ha la minima idea di cosa sia la politica economica.
> Quello che devono fare è rompere le scatole a chi governa e fare un opposizione seria sulle piccole cose, in quello sono bravi ma di più non possono fare



Questo è quello che vogliono farti credere. Normale che se guardi le Iene o ascolti solo quello che vedi in TV, dove intervistano quello su cinque che è sprovveduto, questa è l'idea che ti fai (Sto citando addirittura Floris); pero' se vai a rivederti le interviste fuori dal parlamento fatte dalle iene anni fa, ti accorgi che ora la politica economica la fa gente che ne sa meno di quello che pensi. Il Parco parlamentari allestito dal 5S di sicuro non è incredibile, ma è non è neanche quello che vogliono farti credere. C'è un gran numero di personalità che nonostante siano outsiders hanno numeri e capacità, stai tranquillo.
E poi scusami vuoi forse dirmi che i parlmanetari di PD e PDl sanno allestire una politica economica?
Si certo, l'abbiamo visto ampiamente che popò di economisti abbiamo.
Ma di cosa parliamo?


----------



## jaws (21 Aprile 2013)

Non lo dico perchè me lo fanno credere le Iene, semplicemente ho letto il loro programma.
Tu l'hai fatto? Se si, sei riuscito a leggerlo tutto senza rabbrividire?


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Non lo dico perchè me lo fanno credere le Iene, semplicemente ho letto il loro programma.
> Tu l'hai fatto? Se si, sei riuscito a leggerlo tutto senza rabbrividire?



Che noia ...


----------



## #Dodo90# (21 Aprile 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Il M5S puo' solo governare da solo, ma non credo sia colpa di Grillo se il PD non voterebbe mai un disegno di legge che in maniera SACROSANTA impedisce ad un partito politico di avere collusioni con banche e lobbies finaziarie, *che poi sono quelle che hanno fatto evaporare soldi pubblici e risparmi dei contribuenti che da quei partiti che votano dovrebbero essere TUTELATI.*


Quali soldi sono evaporati scusa?


----------



## jaws (21 Aprile 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che noia ...



La verità ti annoia?


----------



## Clint Eastwood (21 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Non lo dico perchè me lo fanno credere le Iene, semplicemente ho letto il loro programma.
> Tu l'hai fatto? Se si, sei riuscito a leggerlo tutto senza rabbrividire?



L'ho fatto e non sono rabbrividito per nulla.
Alcuni punti sono provocazioni, è noto, gli altri sono soluzioni IMPORTANTISSIME ai limiti istituzionali, politici e morali che hanno relegato il nostro paese a quello che ora è.
E tu invece? come hai fatto a non rabbrividire quando sei andato alle urne e hai dato il tuo voto a questa gente?


----------



## smallball (21 Aprile 2013)

credo che l'obiettivo di Grillo ora sia cercare di tornare alle urne in fretta,anche perche' 58 mesi di opposizione sono veramente molto ma molto lunghi


----------



## jaws (21 Aprile 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> L'ho fatto e non sono rabbrividito per nulla.
> Alcuni punti sono provocazioni, è noto, gli altri sono soluzioni IMPORTANTISSIME ai limiti istituzionali, politici e morali che hanno relegato il nostro paese a quello che ora è.
> E tu invece? come hai fatto a non rabbrividire quando sei andato alle urne e hai dato il tuo voto a questa gente?



Ma come si fa a mettere delle provocazioni in un programma, soprattutto nella parte economica?
Siamo in piena crisi economica e dovrei votare qualcuno che mette nel programma economico delle provocazioni?


----------



## Clint Eastwood (21 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Quali soldi sono evaporati scusa?



Quelli che le banche dal 2000 hanno investito in derivati bruciando milioni e milioni di euro, soldi che gli sono stati risarciti dallo stato nel 2009 con un bel provvedimento salvabanche varato per la crisi, ma che in realtà facendo conto unico ha ripianato principalmente le voraggini create da quei guru dell'economia che guidano le nostre banche.
I soldi di quel provvedimento derivano ovviamente dalle casse pubbliche, ergo dalle tasche dei contribuenti che siamo noi. Ed ecco che poi puo' anche accadere che in 4 anni la pressione fiscale media passa dal 45% al 52% (la piu' alta d'Europa).
Questo è quello che accade nel nostro paese ragazzi. Voglio dire credo siano ampiamente note.
E qui c'è gente che si preoccupa di Grillo...che popolo assurdo che siamo.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (21 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Clint, con il "governissimoo" c'è il rischio che venga fuori una legge elettorale anche peggiore dell'attuale e comunque tendente a penalizzare il M5S. Non credi che sarebbe stato meglio se Grillo avesse (in questa fase) accettato di votare la fiducia a Bersani valutando poi come e fin quando sostenerlo?



Guarda Blu, personalmente penso che quantomeno un tentativo andasse fatto. Certo è che difficilmente Il PD avrebbe potuto approvare disegni di legge come ad esempio quello sull'abolizione delle fondazioni bancarie legate ai partiti.
E quindi quasi sicuramente sarebbe stato un tentativo vano. E consentimi di dirti che un governo breve in questa fase delicata non serve a nulla.
Quello che serve è un governo solido che faccia davvero quelle riforme strutturali che necessitano. 
Altrimenti questo paese diventerà sempre meno competitivo e sempre piu' povero.


----------



## #Dodo90# (21 Aprile 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Quelli che le banche dal 2000 hanno investito in derivati bruciando milioni e milioni di euro, soldi che gli sono stati risarciti dallo stato nel 2009 con un bel provvedimento salvabanche varato per la crisi, ma che in realtà facendo conto unico ha ripianato principalmente le voraggini create da quei guru dell'economia che guidano le nostre banche.
> I soldi di quel provvedimento derivano ovviamente dalle casse pubbliche, ergo dalle tasche dei contribuenti che siamo noi. E puo accadere che ti accorgi che in 4 anni si è passato da una pressione fiscale media del 45% al 52% (la piu' alta d'Europa).
> Questo è quello che accade nel nostro paese ragazzi. Voglio dire credo siano ampiamente note.
> E qui c'è gente che si preoccupa di Grillo...che popolo assurdo che siamo.


Tu parli dei Tremonti-Bond (che sicuramente contengono clausole discutibili) ma che rimangono comunque prestiti con tassi intorno all'8% che possono arrivare anche al 15. Tra l'altro, la metà sono stati restituiti o saranno restituiti a breve (BMP lo ha annunciato proprio l'altro ieri). L'unica in difficoltà è MPS che ne ha presi ancora, ma è praticamente impossibile che fallisca e non restituisca il prestito. Se pensi che le tasse siano aumentate per regalare soldi alle banche sei proprio fuori strada, anzì il sistema bancario italiano è uno dei più solidi d'Europa (vai a vedere quanti soldi hanno preso dall'UE le banche tedesche...). Che poi ci sia bisogno di una regolamentazione più stringente è un altro discorso.

Se la tua fonte d'informazione è BeppeGrillo.it, è inutile proprio discutere. Senza offesa, ma questo è il livello medio dell'elettorato di Grillo.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Guarda Blu, *personalmente penso che quantomeno un tentativo andasse fatto*. Certo è che difficilmente Il PD avrebbe potuto approvare disegni di legge come ad esempio quello sull'abolizione delle fondazioni bancarie legate ai partiti.
> E quindi quasi sicuramente sarebbe stato un tentativo vano. E consentimi di dirti che un governo breve in questa fase delicata non serve a nulla.
> Quello che serve è un governo solido che faccia davvero quelle riforme strutturali che necessitano.
> Altrimenti questo paese diventerà sempre meno competitivo e sempre piu' povero.



Un tentativo andava fatto, è esattamente quello che penso perciò dico che Grillo ha sbagliato strategia. Se avesse accettato di far nascere un Governo Bersani *quando gli è stato chiesto* forse il Pd avrebbe votato Rodotà.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (21 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Tu parli dei Tremonti-Bond (che sicuramente contengono clausole discutibili) ma che rimangono comunque prestiti con tassi intorno all'8% che possono arrivare anche al 15. Tra l'altro, la metà sono stati restituiti o saranno restituiti a breve (BMP lo ha annunciato proprio l'altro ieri). L'unica in difficoltà è MPS che ne ha presi ancora, ma è praticamente impossibile che fallisca e non restituisca il prestito. Se pensi che le tasse siano aumentate per regalare soldi alle banche sei proprio fuori strada, anzì il sistema bancario italiano è uno dei più solidi d'Europa (vai a vedere quanti soldi hanno preso dall'UE le banche tedesche...). Che poi ci sia bisogno di una regolamentazione più stringente è un altro discorso.
> 
> Se la tua fonte d'informazione è BeppeGrillo.it, è inutile proprio discutere. Senza offesa, ma questo è il livello medio dell'elettorato di Grillo.



Si certo Dodo andiamo ancora in giro con questa bufala che le banche italiane solo solide, cosi come lo erano quelle americane. Talmente solide che senza quel provvedimento saremmo crollati già nel 2009. Ma certo Dodo il malloppo di milioni e milioni di euro erogati con quel provvedimento per parare il **** alle banche li ha coperti Draghi con un bonifico magari, senza nessuna ricaduta su noi contribuenti, scherzi.
Forse il tuo è il livello d'informazione medio da primo anno di economia o ancor peggio ignori completamente quanto accaduto nell'ultimo decennio. Probabile vista la tua giovanissima età.
Senza offesa ovviamente.


----------



## #Dodo90# (21 Aprile 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Si certo Dodo andiamo ancora in giro con questa bufala che le banche italiane solo solide, cosi come lo erano quelle americane. Talmente solide che senza quel provvedimento saremmo crollati già nel 2009. Ma certo Dodo il malloppo di milioni e milioni di euro erogati con quel provvedimento per parare il **** alle banche li ha coperti Draghi con un bonifico magari, senza nessuna ricaduta su noi contribuenti, scherzi.
> Forse il tuo è il livello d'informazione medio da primo anno di economia o ancor peggio ignori completamente quanto accaduto nell'ultimo decennio. Probabile vista la tua giovanissima età.
> Senza offesa ovviamente.


Allora quelli del FMI avranno bevuto un pò troppo l'altro giorno...


----------



## Clint Eastwood (21 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Allora quelli del FMI avranno bevuto un pò troppo l'altro giorno...



La crisi scoppiata in America 5 anni fà ha dimostrato che queste sono solo chiacchiere.


----------



## #Dodo90# (21 Aprile 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> La crisi scoppiata in America 5 anni fà ha dimostrato che queste sono solo chiacchiere.


Non so, quindi c'è un complotto mondiale delle banche contro di noi e Grillo è il nuovo messia sceso in terra che ha informazioni segrete che nessuno conosce


----------



## Clint Eastwood (21 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Non so, quindi c'è un complotto mondiale delle banche contro di noi e Grillo è il nuovo messia sceso in terra che ha informazioni segrete che nessuno conosce



Ma che c'azzecca con quello che ho detto?
Boh forse mi sono spiegato male che ti posso dire


----------



## #Dodo90# (21 Aprile 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Ma che c'azzecca con quello che ho detto?
> Boh forse mi sono spiegato male che ti posso dire


Boh, ci sono dichiarazioni di BCE, UE e FMI sulla solidità del sistema bancario italiano (con tanto di dati dei soldi che hanno avuto dall'UE rispetto al resto d'Europa) e tu vieni a dire che sono stupidate perchè lo Zio Beppe dice che doniamo gentilmente soldi alle banche. O UE, FMI e BCE dicono ********* o Grillo (che avrà probabilmente la terza media) sa cose che noi comuni mortali non sappiamo.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (21 Aprile 2013)

sono rimasto indietro qualche pagina ma leggendo veloce posso dire che tutto quello che avrei detto io lo ha scritto clint eastwood.Mi associo completamente a lui e a Tobi.Tra l altro i soldi del nostro imu sono serviti a coprire il buco di montepaschi............il buco fatto da loro.L ennesimo aggiungerei.Iniziate a spegnere quelle tv ragazzi l informazione qui in italia non è affatto libera.


----------



## Hell Krusty (22 Aprile 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> sono rimasto indietro qualche pagina ma leggendo veloce posso dire che tutto quello che avrei detto io lo ha scritto clint eastwood.Mi associo completamente a lui e a Tobi.Tra l altro i soldi del nostro imu sono serviti a coprire il buco di montepaschi............il buco fatto da loro.L ennesimo aggiungerei.Iniziate a spegnere quelle tv ragazzi l informazione qui in italia non è affatto libera.



Si vabbè dai... I soldi non sono stati regalati, ovviamente. Sono stati PRESTATI per tutelare i correntisti del MPS. PRESTATI con INTERESSI, ma probabilmente non sai neanche come funzioni il tutto, ma sei convinto di sapere perchè vai ad informarti sul blog di appeppecrillu...
Edit: non avevo letto la pagina precedente dove dodo mi ha anticipato...


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Aprile 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Questo è quello che vogliono farti credere. Normale che se guardi le Iene o ascolti solo quello che vedi in TV, dove intervistano quello su cinque che è sprovveduto, questa è l'idea che ti fai (Sto citando addirittura Floris); pero' se vai a rivederti le interviste fuori dal parlamento fatte dalle iene anni fa, ti accorgi che ora la politica economica la fa gente che ne sa meno di quello che pensi. Il Parco parlamentari allestito dal 5S di sicuro non è incredibile, ma è non è neanche quello che vogliono farti credere. C'è un gran numero di personalità che nonostante siano outsiders hanno numeri e capacità, stai tranquillo.
> E poi scusami vuoi forse dirmi che i parlmanetari di PD e PDl sanno allestire una politica economica?
> Si certo, l'abbiamo visto ampiamente che popò di economisti abbiamo.
> Ma di cosa parliamo?



Io credo a quello che leggo in via ufficiale. Le proposte economiche del movimento 5 stelle sono qualcosa di abominevole. Penso che un gruppo di liceali preso a caso in italia avrebbe fatto meglio. E comunque, sì, credo che, con tutti i limiti del caso, PD e PDL (partiti che non ho votato a questo giro elettorale) farebbero di meglio. Semplicemente perchè di peggio è praticamente impossibile.

Siamo di fronte a DELIRI.

Cosa che io ho più volte argomentato e a cui, a mesi di distanza, nessun supporter grillino è ancora riuscito a controbattere.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che noia ...



Io continuo ad aspettare qualcosa di più concreto del "questa non è la realtà" o "che noia", da "voi".

Se pensate di essere nel giusto e che gli altri non siano in grado, dovrebbe essere semplice dimostrarlo. Invece da gennaio non ho ancora avuto nulla che andasse oltre a "questa non è la realtà" oppure "allora teniamoci i vecchi politici incapaci".


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Aprile 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Si certo Dodo andiamo ancora in giro con questa bufala che le banche italiane solo solide, cosi come lo erano quelle americane. Talmente solide che senza quel provvedimento saremmo crollati già nel 2009. Ma certo Dodo il malloppo di milioni e milioni di euro erogati con quel provvedimento per parare il **** alle banche li ha coperti Draghi con un bonifico magari, senza nessuna ricaduta su noi contribuenti, scherzi.
> Forse il tuo è il livello d'informazione medio da primo anno di economia o ancor peggio ignori completamente quanto accaduto nell'ultimo decennio. Probabile vista la tua giovanissima età.
> Senza offesa ovviamente.



La crisi odierna non è figlia delle banche. E' un abbaglio.

Una crisi del credito non si trascina per 5/6 anni.

C'è stata mala gestio, diffusa (non solo in italia, parliamo di MONDO), ma è una cosa "piccola" rispetto al problema strutturale. Più che prendersela coi governi recenti (che non hanno assolutamente brillato) bisognerebbe guardare a chi mandava col retributivo la gente in pensione a 50 anni.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (22 Aprile 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Si vabbè dai... I soldi non sono stati regalati, ovviamente. Sono stati PRESTATI per tutelare i correntisti del MPS. PRESTATI con INTERESSI, ma probabilmente non sai neanche come funzioni il tutto, ma sei convinto di sapere perchè vai ad informarti sul blog di appeppecrillu...
> Edit: non avevo letto la pagina precedente dove dodo mi ha anticipato...



guarda che non vado solo su appeappecrillu come lo chiami tu...se vuoi la tua informazione guardati questi Link


forse però ti riferivi a questo credi che non sappia come funziona il tutto...


ciò non toglie che è stato l' ennesimo buco ,l ennesima ladrata fatta dai quei cari signorotti che votiamo da 20 anni..e non lo dice grillo leggiti qui i precedenti.....e chi alla fine salverà la banca zomb




*E' vietato postare link estranei al forum*


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Aprile 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> guarda che non vado solo su appeappecrillu come lo chiami tu...se vuoi la tua informazione guardati questi link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se posso, ti suggerirei di seguire di più il sole 24 ore e meno libero+il giornale.


----------



## #Dodo90# (22 Aprile 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> guarda che non vado solo su appeappecrillu come lo chiami tu...se vuoi la tua informazione guardati questi Link
> 
> 
> forse però ti riferivi a questo credi che non sappia come funziona il tutto...
> ...


Quindi nel 2011, quando hanno messo l'IMU, già sapevano che nel 2013 servivano i soldi per MPS. Stai dicendo che l'hanno messa proprio per questo. Cos'è una teoria di Grillo? Che poi gli articoli contengono un mucchio di stupidate e sono scritte da un'incapace (oppure a Berlusconi conviene sì in campagna elettorale). I soldi dell'IMU sono poco più di 3miliardi quindi ne mancherebbero quasi 1/4 mentre i soldi dati a MPS non sono assolutamente 4 miliardi. Lo hanno detto e stradetto: 1,9 sono un rifinanziamento del vecchio prestito, mentre l'esborso (che è un prestito) di oggi è 2miliardi. Io potrei dire tranquillamente che hanno usato l'irap, chi mi può smentire?


Io vorrei sapere cosa avreste fatto voi e Beppe Grillo, avreste fatto fallire una banca sistemica come MPS?


----------



## ed.vedder77 (22 Aprile 2013)

grazie ho fatto come dici tu...

ma non riesco comunque a togliermi l idea che siamo in mano a degli incapaci....

pensatela come volete e credetemi che mi auguro davvero di essere troppo diffidente nei confronti di questi signori,che anch io un giorno possa rimpiangere il caro Monti che con le sue manovre fiscali mi ha costretto a chiudere la mia azienda,a dire che gente che si è fatta il mazzo al lavoro per anni come imprenditore di medie e piccole imprese,o un giovane laureato in economia ,o una donna di famiglia siano dei pagliacci in parlamento solo perchè non hanno un età media di 70 anni e non hanno tutte le referenze di un Renzo Bossi o di una nicole minetti,o magari perchè non sono ancora indagati come gran parte dei nostri parlamentari.Ma non vi ricordate piu dove il pdl la margherita la lega ha messo i nostri soldi pubblici?in pasticcini...pallottole da caccia,banchetti nuziali per i matrimoni delle figlie dei nostri parlamentari,ristoranti per cene private...chi piu ne ha piu ne metta.Si parla tanto del programma del movimento che appunto può essere meno o piu condivisibile...sta di fatto che il pdl ha fatto copia in colla e poi lo ha spedito ad ogni casa con lo slogan vi ridaremo l imu....
Qui siamo agli sgoccioli ragazzi.Il lavoro sta finendo e se non smettono di tassare le aziende al 70 % non ce ne sarà piu per nessuno e la formazione della domenica del milan sarà solo l ultimo dei miei problemi.Io vorrei un cambiamento,una pulizia di tutta questa gente,basta hanno fatto il loro tempo...non vedo perchè non possiamo dare ad altri la possibilità di cambiare il nostro paese.perchè non ci possono essere un max di due mandati?perchè si ostinano a rimanere li fino a 87 anni e poi ancora e ancora?Non dico grillo ma xkè un renzi,che piace tanto con la sua faccia pulita ,perchè l hanno messo ai margini del pd ?è solo un burattino del suo partito.....non c'è spazio per il nuovo con loro che sia un comico,un laureato non fa differenza...chiudo


----------



## ed.vedder77 (22 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Quindi nel 2011, quando hanno messo l'IMU, già sapevano che nel 2013 servivano i soldi per MPS. Stai dicendo che l'hanno messa proprio per questo. Cos'è una teoria di Grillo? Che poi gli articoli contengono un mucchio di stupidate e sono scritte da un'incapace (oppure a Berlusconi conviene sì in campagna elettorale). I soldi dell'IMU sono poco più di 3miliardi quindi ne mancherebbero quasi 1/4 mentre i soldi dati a MPS non sono assolutamente 4 miliardi. Lo hanno detto e stradetto: 1,9 sono un rifinanziamento del vecchio prestito, mentre l'esborso (che è un prestito) di oggi è 2miliardi. Io potrei dire tranquillamente che hanno usato l'irap, chi mi può smentire?
> 
> 
> Io vorrei sapere cosa avreste fatto voi e Beppe Grillo, avreste fatto fallire una banca sistemica come MPS?



grillo ha solo chiesto i nomi dei responsabili e che si dimettessero dalle loro cariche.La banca non doveva fallire, e cosi è stato.10 anni fa quando le cose andavano bene e tutti andavano in banca a fare mutui,in vacanza e il lavoro c era nessuno si preoccupava dei quel famoso buco del il berlusca imputava ai comunisti,o viceversa, nelle campagne elettorali o quando il suo governo faceva ben poco,o delle auto blu o degli sperperi della nostra politica...la mafia che c è dentro...ma ti rendi conto che la mafia è lo stato che ti governa?no a quegli anni non importava a nessuno perchè i soldi c erano e grillo era comodo seduto in poltrona o a fare i suoi spettacoli....ma adesso è diverso la gente è incazzata nera perchè non ha piu lavoro,certi una casa,i figli sono disoccupati e il mercato è fermo.Non so dove tu viva,in che regione italiana, ma non è grillo a fomentare le folle ma la disperazione della gente!!Nessuno ci salvati fino adesso ne monti ne berlusconi ne napolitano il presidente di tutti.Qualcosa ha fatto andare a rotoli questo paese,la crisi ecomomica c è ovunque ,ma noi siamo l italia ,un paese che avrebbe delle potenzialità incredibili se fosse gestito da persone che amano il proprio paese,da persone capaci.La germania si è rialzata da 2 guerre mondiali,ha preso la parte est che era peggio del nostro mezzogiorno e sono quelli che tirano avanti l europa.Fossimo stati noi al loro posto saremo il terzo mondo ora.Lasciamo stare perche non voglio essere quello che si impunta ,o che è preso da mira da tutti perche lo dico tranquillamente io grillo lo stimo.Anti grillini,comunisti,pro berlusca....fate quel che volete ,a ognuno le sue idee .vedremo alla fine chi aveva ragione


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Aprile 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> grazie ho fatto come dici tu...
> 
> ma non riesco comunque a togliermi l idea che siamo in mano a degli incapaci....
> 
> ...



Io un'azienda che ha chiuso per imposte devo ancora vederla, e con questa settimana credo di essere arrivato a quota 25/30, nel mio piccolo (solo di quelle che chiudono eh).

Si parla (o meglio, NON si parla a sufficienza) del programma del movimento perchè nel giro di un anno si fallisce per davvero a fare quella roba.

Parliamo del programma PDL? Dell'imu? E' una boiata? assolutamente sì.
Ma degli utili detassati se trattenuti in società? Nessuno ne parla? No, ovviamente, perchè nessuno se ne cura, è "una cosa piccola". Anche solo per questa proposta, il programma PDL è avanti 2 passi a quello del m5s


----------



## #Dodo90# (22 Aprile 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> grillo ha solo chiesto i nomi dei responsabili e che si dimettessero dalle loro cariche.La banca non doveva fallire, e cosi è stato.10 anni fa quando le cose andavano bene e tutti andavano in banca a fare mutui,in vacanza e il lavoro c era nessuno si preoccupava dei quel famoso buco del il berlusca imputava ai comunisti,o viceversa, nelle campagne elettorali o quando il suo governo faceva ben poco,o delle auto blu o degli sperperi della nostra politica...la mafia che c è dentro...ma ti rendi conto che la mafia è lo stato che ti governa?no a quegli anni non importava a nessuno perchè i soldi c erano e grillo era comodo seduto in poltrona o a fare i suoi spettacoli....ma adesso è diverso la gente è incazzata nera perchè non ha piu lavoro,certi una casa,i figli sono disoccupati e il mercato è fermo.Non so dove tu viva,in che regione italiana, ma non è grillo a fomentare le folle ma la disperazione della gente!!Nessuno ci salvati fino adesso ne monti ne berlusconi ne napolitano il presidente di tutti.Qualcosa ha fatto andare a rotoli questo paese,la crisi ecomomica c è ovunque ,ma noi siamo l italia ,un paese che avrebbe delle potenzialità incredibili se fosse gestito da persone che amano il proprio paese,da persone capaci.La germania si è rialzata da 2 guerre mondiali,ha preso la parte est che era peggio del nostro mezzogiorno e sono quelli che tirano avanti l europa.Fossimo stati noi al loro posto saremo il terzo mondo ora.Lasciamo stare perche non voglio essere quello che si impunta ,o che è preso da mira da tutti perche lo dico tranquillamente io grillo lo stimo.Anti grillini,comunisti,pro berlusca....fate quel che volete ,a ognuno le sue idee .vedremo alla fine chi aveva ragione


Io non ho nulla contro Grillo ed il movimento e capisco perfettamente le persone in difficoltà che lo hanno votato (mio padre è un imprenditore edile, non proprio il lavoro migliore di questi tempi). Però ho anche un minimo di conoscenze per giudicare quello che propone Grillo. Per dire, se dicesse "ok, mandiamoli a casa, però troviamo anche qualcuno di competente per aiutarti a fare le cose per bene", lo voterei subito. Il problema però è che quì fa tutto lui e preferisco dare il mio voto ad altri, piuttosto che affidare il mio futuro ad uno che probabilmente ha la quinta elementare


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Aprile 2013)

I risultati parziali in friuli sono abbastanza deludenti, non che mi aspettassi chissà che cosa, però speravo che il m5s si schiodasse dal 20% per avvicinarsi al 30.

Sono abbastanza deluso.


----------



## vota DC (22 Aprile 2013)

Qui c'è il voto "etnico"...Tondo ha tolto il friulano dagli uffici regionali ma fa il pienone di voti nelle zone abitati dai friulani ai danni del predecessore triestino Illy e della romana Serracchiani che fanno il pieno nelle province di Gorizia e Trieste.


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Aprile 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> I risultati parziali in friuli sono abbastanza deludenti, non che mi aspettassi chissà che cosa, però speravo che il m5s si schiodasse dal 20% per avvicinarsi al 30.
> 
> Sono abbastanza deluso.



Cioè quindi secondo te l'operato dei grillini dovrebbe portare a maggiore consenso?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Cioè quindi secondo te l'operato dei grillini dovrebbe portare a maggiore consenso?



Dai su, sai benissimo come la penso, non provocare


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Aprile 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Dai su, sai benissimo come la penso, non provocare



No ma, davvero, non sto scherzando, lo sei che sei supporter 5 stelle, ma volevo capire, secondo te realisticamente quanto fatto fino ad ora dovrebbe spingere l'elettore a votare il movimento?

Ti assicuro, non è una provocazione, vorrei solo capire.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> No ma, davvero, non sto scherzando, lo sei che sei supporter 5 stelle, ma volevo capire, secondo te realisticamente quanto fatto fino ad ora dovrebbe spingere l'elettore a votare il movimento?
> 
> Ti assicuro, non è una provocazione, vorrei solo capire.



Ne dubito, ma vabbé, una risposta te la do lo stesso.
Credevo che l'andamento delle elezioni del PDR potesse dare una mano al m5s, quanto meno mi aspettavo di non vedere il PD prendere ancora il 30% (40 con la coalizione) visto tutto il casino che era scoppiato.
Le dinamiche delle elezioni regionali sono un po' diverse, però non mi aspettavo un dato di questo tipo. Invece è stato tutto abbastanza omogeneo, le % sono più o meno le stesse di sempre per tutti i partiti, punto più, punto meno.

L'astensione pesante sembra non aver influito poi tanto


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Aprile 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ne dubito, ma vabbé, una risposta te la do lo stesso.
> Credevo che l'andamento delle elezioni del PDR potesse dare una mano al m5s, quanto meno mi aspettavo di non vedere il PD prendere ancora il 30% (40 con la coalizione) visto tutto il casino che era scoppiato.
> Le dinamiche delle elezioni regionali sono un po' diverse, però non mi aspettavo un dato di questo tipo. Invece è stato tutto abbastanza omogeneo, le % sono più o meno le stesse di sempre per tutti i partiti, punto più, punto meno.
> 
> L'astensione pesante sembra non aver influito poi tanto



Quindi pensavi che un crollo del pd avrebbe garantito voti al movimento?


RIbadisco comunque che non cerco polemica, nè mai l'ho cercata, fin quando si parla in maniera ragionevole.


----------



## vota DC (22 Aprile 2013)

Il PD è al 26% però, probabilmente ha cannibalizzato Monti. Non si capisce invece come la Lega Nord reduce dall'avere eletto Napolitano abbia guadagnato l'1%.

In ogni caso Sel non ha votato Napolitano ed ha quasi raddoppiato i consensi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Quindi pensavi che un crollo del pd avrebbe garantito voti al movimento?
> 
> 
> RIbadisco comunque che non cerco polemica, nè mai l'ho cercata, fin quando si parla in maniera ragionevole.




Ha votato il 20% in meno della scorsa volta, la cosa più normale da pensare era che la maggior parte degli astenuti fosse del PD non credi?
Con meno votanti "avversari" in teoria la % del m5s sarebbe dovuta salire un po', poi il FVG non lo conosco, quindi non so come siano le dinamiche di voto su base regionale


----------



## Livestrong (22 Aprile 2013)

Flop a 5 stelle in Friuli


----------



## danyaj87 (22 Aprile 2013)

Normale che il 5S faccia pena in friuli, li mica sono scemi. Detto questo, si è visto che tipo di movimento è il 5S, un movimento che cavalca l'onda del momento, con un kapò Grillo, che tira la carretta a suon di urla e fomentazioni, e i grillini che come pecorelle seguono ed eseguono. Aspetto che Grillo commissioni un omicidio, ci sarà la fila dei serial killer. Seriamente parlando, l'aggressività e l'ignoranza della maggior parte dei grillini è disarmante, vedo post su fb, specialemente di stampo economico che sono campati in aria, smontabili facilmente in 5 minuti. Post giuridici al limite dell'inverosimile. 
Detto ciò vedremo se il M5S avrà senso di responsabilità o verrà mandato a calci dal Parlamento e dalla vita politico-culturale del paese, cosa che personalemente auspico.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Aprile 2013)

Berlusconi: «Ho osservato e notato il comportamento del Movimento 5 Stelle in Aula: sono degli analfabeti della politica e della democrazia, un branco di burattini allo sbaraglio guidati da uno squilibrato di nome Grillo».


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi: «Ho osservato e notato il comportamento del Movimento 5 Stelle in Aula: sono degli analfabeti della politica e della democrazia, un branco di burattini allo sbaraglio guidati da uno squilibrato di nome Grillo».



Detto da lui ha proprio del paradossale...


----------



## #Dodo90# (22 Aprile 2013)

Qualcuno sa come erano andate le elezioni in Friuli a Febbraio? Mi piacerebbe vedere come sono cambiate le cose in 2 mesi


----------



## Doctore (22 Aprile 2013)

danyaj87 ha scritto:


> Normale che il 5S faccia pena in friuli, li mica sono scemi. Detto questo, si è visto che tipo di movimento è il 5S, un movimento che cavalca l'onda del momento, con un kapò Grillo, che tira la carretta a suon di urla e fomentazioni, e i grillini che come pecorelle seguono ed eseguono. Aspetto che Grillo commissioni un omicidio, ci sarà la fila dei serial killer. Seriamente parlando, l'aggressività e l'ignoranza della maggior parte dei grillini è disarmante, vedo post su fb, specialemente di stampo economico che sono campati in aria, smontabili facilmente in 5 minuti. Post giuridici al limite dell'inverosimile.
> Detto ciò vedremo se il M5S avrà senso di responsabilità o verrà mandato a calci dal Parlamento e dalla vita politico-culturale del paese, cosa che personalemente auspico.


Pensa che il loro modello economico e' l argentina...''ehhh dopo la crisi si sono risollevati!''.


----------



## runner (22 Aprile 2013)

ragazzi io non sono stupito del Friuli conoscendo molte persone che ci vivono.....

l' astensione ha vinto....spegnete la TV ..... 


[MENTION=144]runner[/MENTION] rispetta gli altri utenti, grazie.


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Aprile 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ha votato il 20% in meno della scorsa volta, la cosa più normale da pensare era che la maggior parte degli astenuti fosse del PD non credi?
> Con meno votanti "avversari" in teoria la % del m5s sarebbe dovuta salire un po', poi il FVG non lo conosco, quindi non so come siano le dinamiche di voto su base regionale



Onestamente, non vedo il perchè. Cioè, può essere che tanti "ex" pd si siano astenuti, ma perchè non possono essere "ex" grillini?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Qualcuno sa come erano andate le elezioni in Friuli a Febbraio? Mi piacerebbe vedere come sono cambiate le cose in 2 mesi



Il movimento dovrebbe aver perso l'8% circa.


----------



## runner (22 Aprile 2013)

[MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION] cosa avrei detto di strano?

io rispetto tutti e non ho mai avuto problemi a relazionarmi con chiunque in questo forum parlando sempre in toni direi moderati e parecchio "eccelsi" 

se c' è stato un misunderstanding mi dispiace e sono pronto a chiarire, ma non mi va di essere trattato come un ragazzetto che deve essere richiamato. punto.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Aprile 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> [MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION] cosa avrei detto di strano?
> 
> io rispetto tutti e non ho mai avuto problemi a relazionarmi con chiunque in questo forum parlando sempre in toni direi moderati e parecchio "eccelsi"
> 
> se c' è stato un misunderstanding mi dispiace e sono pronto a chiarire, ma non mi va di essere trattato come un ragazzetto che deve essere richiamato. punto.



Runner non si può dire agli altri utenti di *spegnere la tv*..... Nessuno di noi è depositario di verità divine. Mi dispiace se ti sei sentito trattato male. Buon proseguimento.


----------



## vota DC (22 Aprile 2013)

danyaj87 ha scritto:


> Normale che il 5S faccia pena in friuli, li mica sono scemi.



Lo sono eccome, è con punti assurdi di distacco in certe zone come il 17% in più a Gorizia che ha vinto la Serracchiani, se dovevamo stare dietro ai friulani quelli riconfermavano chi
1)Ha boicottato la lingua friulana negli uffici pubblici
2)Si è dimostrato servo di Roma
3)Si è dimostrato servo delle regioni confinanti (in pratica prima ha accettato i diktat romani poi quelli degli altri governatori)
4)Ha un terzo dei propri collaboratori indagato
5)Ha nemici ovunque, pure vittima di stalking


----------



## Marilson (22 Aprile 2013)

la lingua friulana negli uffici pubblici è una cosa semplicemente ridicola

- - - Aggiornato - - -

lingua... dialetto, rettifico. Dialetto friulano.


----------



## Doctore (22 Aprile 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ragazzi io non sono stupito del Friuli conoscendo molte persone che ci vivono.....
> 
> l' astensione ha vinto....spegnete la TV .....
> 
> ...


invece l astensionismo delle ultime elezioni politiche?Quello non vale perche il m5s ha preso il 25%?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Aprile 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> invece l astensionismo delle ultime elezioni politiche?Quello non vale perche il m5s ha preso il 25%?



In queste elezioni politiche nazionali, rispetto alle vecchie, c'è stato un calo intorno al 7% mi pare di ricordare. In queste regionali in FVG c'è stato un aumento dell'astensione del 22%, un dato 3 volte superiore alle politiche


----------



## runner (22 Aprile 2013)

allora chiarisco semplicemente ciò che volevo dire 

ho scritto di "spegnere la TV" solo per sottolineare tre semplici concetti che pensavo fossero impliciti

1 - se molte persone si astengono è matematico che risultano "vincitori" i pochi che sono stai votai (esempio semplice se andiamo a votare in tre (in una comunità di dieci persone) e tutti votiamo "topolino" risulta che ha il 100% dei voti ma in realtà il 70% delle persone non ha votato e quindi non sono correttamente rappresentati)
2 - il sistema dei partiti a mio avviso sono molto importanti ma il Friuli non rappresenta l' Italia
3 - molto probabilmente con lo spettacolo indegno che hanno dato i politi in questi giorni le persone hanno fatto fatica a riconoscersi in essi 

conoscendo molti Friulani appunto e stimandoli molto posso capire perchè abbiano poca fiducia in questo sistema che conclude poco

per quanto riguarda [MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION] io non mi sono MAI sentito trattare male tranne da te prima e visto che mi ritengo però una persona molto aperta e sincera ribadisco che non ho nessun problema con te (stimando molto il tuo lavoro nel forum) ma che mi è sembrato una puntualizzazione la tua un po' troppo esagerata


----------



## Blu71 (22 Aprile 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> allora chiarisco semplicemente ciò che volevo dire
> 
> ho scritto di "spegnere la TV" solo per sottolineare tre semplici concetti che pensavo fossero impliciti
> 
> ...


 [MENTION=144]runner[/MENTION] se ho esagerato me ne scuso, il mio unico obiettivo è tenere pacati i toni sul forum. Buona serata.


----------



## Livestrong (22 Aprile 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> allora chiarisco semplicemente ciò che volevo dire
> 
> ho scritto di "spegnere la TV" solo per sottolineare tre semplici concetti che pensavo fossero impliciti
> 
> ...



Tutto quello che vuoi, ma i 5 stelle han preso una tranvata nei denti.


----------



## runner (22 Aprile 2013)

[MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION] ok vai tra no problem!! ci siamo chiariti e per me è tutto ok!!

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] guarda per me il M5S può anche sparire che poco mi interessa, in politica non sono un tifoso, ma un semplice elettore e al massimo mi limito a dire quello che sento.... nella mia vita mi batterò sempre per i miei principi (cultura, ambiente e ricerca) che mi fanno migliorare sempre quindi c' è poco da fare i maliziosi nei miei confronti

concludo dicendo una cosa semplicissima, che se tutti imparassimo a costruire invece che distruggere (facendo passare la distruzione per dialettica) forse si perderebbe meno tempo in baggianate e si farebbe qualcosa di concreto


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Aprile 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> In queste elezioni politiche nazionali, rispetto alle vecchie, c'è stato un calo intorno al 7% mi pare di ricordare. In queste regionali in FVG c'è stato un aumento dell'astensione del 22%, un dato 3 volte superiore alle politiche



Se vuoi la mia opinione (che tale è, mica verità) il brusco calo è legato sia al crollo del pd, sia a coloro che hano votato 5 stelle per portesta, credendo avrebbe preso una minoranza di rispetto. Una volta che si sono accorti che il movimento non aveva una quota "di protesta" e che non era in grado di "fare", ma solo di mettersi di traverso, li han mollati.

Parere mio eh.


----------



## juventino (22 Aprile 2013)

Bah personalmente mi aspettavo che i 5 stelle calassero alle regionali del Friuli. Infondo nemmeno a quelle delle altre regioni hanno fatto granchè. A mio avviso le regionali sono molto diverse dalle politiche.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Bah personalmente mi aspettavo che i 5 stelle calassero alle regionali del Friuli. Infondo nemmeno a quelle delle altre regioni hanno fatto granchè. *A mio avviso le regionali sono molto diverse dalle politiche.*



Secondo me perchè c'è gente che vota i personaggi e non i partiti, che non sarebbe in realtà un male. Quindi alle elezioni fai una scelta, per la regione un'altra.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Aprile 2013)

Espulso il senatore Mastrangeli, no a sanzioni per il capogruppo al Senato, Crimi.

La Repubblica


----------



## Livestrong (23 Aprile 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> [MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION] ok vai tra no problem!! ci siamo chiariti e per me è tutto ok!!
> 
> [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] guarda per me il M5S può anche sparire che poco mi interessa, in politica non sono un tifoso, ma un semplice elettore e al massimo mi limito a dire quello che sento.... nella mia vita mi batterò sempre per i miei principi (cultura, ambiente e ricerca) che mi fanno migliorare sempre quindi c' è poco da fare i maliziosi nei miei confronti
> 
> concludo dicendo una cosa semplicissima, che se tutti imparassimo a costruire invece che distruggere (facendo passare la distruzione per dialettica) forse si perderebbe meno tempo in baggianate e si farebbe qualcosa di concreto


Semplicemente uno non dovrebbe vergognarsi di ciò che vota, nella vita essere democristiani può servire molto, ma su un forum non ne vedo l'utilità


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Semplicemente uno non dovrebbe vergognarsi di ciò che vota, nella vita essere democristiani può servire molto, ma su un forum non ne vedo l'utilità



Beh ma che senso ha vergognarsi di ciò che si vota? Cioè se faccio una scelta è perché la condivido, non capisco per quale motivo si debba provare vergogna.


----------



## Livestrong (23 Aprile 2013)

Appunto, qui sembra che per dire quello che uno vota si debba far richiesta in carta bollata.


----------



## Vinz (23 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Espulso il senatore Mastrangeli, no a sanzioni per il capogruppo al Senato, Crimi.
> 
> La Repubblica



In realtà, la mozione è passata all'assemblea, ora tocca agli iscritti votare l'espulsione di Mastrangeli. 
Cmq farebbero bene, non vedo l'utilità di partecipare alla trasmissione di quel genio di Barbara d'Urso


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Aprile 2013)

Vinz ha scritto:


> In realtà, la mozione è passata all'assemblea, ora tocca agli iscritti votare l'espulsione di Mastrangeli.
> Cmq farebbero bene, non vedo l'utilità di partecipare alla trasmissione di quel genio di Barbara d'Urso


Cioè, faranno il sondaggione online del tipo "chi vuoi eliminare?"


----------



## Vinz (23 Aprile 2013)

Più o meno, dato che l'unico da eliminare è Mastrangeli


----------



## Vinz (23 Aprile 2013)

Il Movimento 5 Stelle era stato criticato per non aver pubblicato i numeri delle Quirinarie. 
Oggi le cifre sono state pubblicate sul blog di Grillo.

*Voti*: 28.518
- Gabanelli Milena Jole: 5.796
- Strada Luigi detto Gino: 4.938
- Rodota' Stefano: 4.677
- Zagrebelsky Gustavo: 4.335
- Imposimato Ferdinando: 2.476
- Bonino Emma: 2.200
- Caselli Gian Carlo: 1.761
- Prodi Romano: 1.394
- Fo Dario: 941


----------



## runner (23 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Appunto, qui sembra che per dire quello che uno vota si debba far richiesta in carta bollata.



avermi dato del democristiano è davvero il top (visto che non mi conosci) io ho votato un partito che non è in parlamento quindi dico quello che sento....

mi sembra che tu stia cercando solo di irridermi


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Aprile 2013)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Il Movimento 5 Stelle era stato criticato per non aver pubblicato i numeri delle Quirinarie.
> Oggi le cifre sono state pubblicate sul blog di Grillo.
> 
> *Voti*: 28.518
> ...


Quindi hanno votato 30.000 su 60.000.000 e Rodotà, con 4.500 voti su 60.000.000, era il Presidente degli italiani. 

"Gli italiani hanno scelto e vogliono Rodotà" (cit.) SBROTFL


----------



## Livestrong (23 Aprile 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> avermi dato del democristiano è davvero il top (visto che non mi conosci) io ho votato un partito che non è in parlamento quindi dico quello che sento....
> 
> mi sembra che tu stia cercando solo di irridermi



Democristiano inteso non come appartenenza politica ovviamente, ma come metodo comunicativo. Qui nessuno giudica il voto che uno dá, questo é il punto 

Io non irrido nessuno, siete voi stessi che irridete la vostra onesta intellettuale dicendo "a me va bene tutto quello che dice x, però non mi schiero dalla sua parte". Dai, su.


----------



## runner (23 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Democristiano inteso non come appartenenza politica ovviamente, ma come metodo comunicativo. Qui nessuno giudica il voto che uno dá, questo é il punto
> 
> Io non irrido nessuno, siete voi stessi che irridete la vostra onesta intellettuale dicendo "a me va bene tutto quello che dice x, però non mi schiero dalla sua parte". Dai, su.



ma quando ho mai detto "a me va bene tutto quello che dice x"?
al massimo posso dire che x o y ha ragione su un tema a o b ma con questo non è detto che lo voto o che mi va bene tutto

poi quando dici riferendoti a me "voi" utilizzi il plurale maiestatis oppure mi stai ghettizzando?


----------



## Livestrong (23 Aprile 2013)

"voi" perchè non sei il solo.

Comunque non c'è problema eh, se volete fare i democristiani su un forum fatelo pure


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2013)

Mimmo Pisano, deputato del M5S: “Per Casaleggio non facciamo politica. Siamo pedine?”

Il Fatto Quotidiano


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2013)

Sicilia, il M5S rompe con Crocetta
«Vecchia politica clientelare»

l'Unità


----------



## runner (23 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> "voi" perchè non sei il solo.
> 
> Comunque non c'è problema eh, se volete fare i democristiani su un forum fatelo pure



ancora?
insisti?
sei un admin del sito e continui ad irridermi?


----------



## Livestrong (23 Aprile 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ancora?
> insisti?
> sei un admin del sito e continui ad irridermi?



ma chi ti irride? ho semplicemente scritto che non serve tenere nascosta la propria fede politica, ma se vuoi farlo nulla osta


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sicilia, il M5S rompe con Crocetta
> «Vecchia politica clientelare»
> 
> l'Unità



E ammazza se rompe, sto movimento


----------



## ildemone85 (23 Aprile 2013)

dilettanti allo sbaraglio.


----------



## runner (23 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> ma chi ti irride? ho semplicemente scritto che non serve tenere nascosta la propria fede politica, ma se vuoi farlo nulla osta



guarda facciamo così la mia fede politica penso si sia capita da un pezzo....ovvero quella ambientalista.....
c' è stato un momento in campagna elettorale che avrei votato M5S ma poi davanti alla scheda ha prevalso la mia appartenenza di sempre

quindi non ho nulla da nascondere e le mie critiche o apprezzamenti che faccio sono tutti molto corretti e oggettivi penso

sei tu che ha iniziato a menarla con sta storia dei "democristiani" e ad additarmi come facente parte di un gruppo che ancora non ho capito bene chi siano......

comunque detto ciò non ho nulla da aggiungere e mantengo la cosa nella goliardia della situazione


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Quindi hanno votato 30.000 su 60.000.000 e Rodotà, con 4.500 voti su 60.000.000, era il Presidente degli italiani.
> 
> "Gli italiani hanno scelto e vogliono Rodotà" (cit.) SBROTFL



Sarà ma 30000 cittadini mi sembra maggiore di circa 1000 deputati du cui il 30% indagati, e nella lista dei candidati vedo tantissimi nomi meglio di quelli poi effettivamente candidati, se uno di questi sarebbe stato eletto oggi ci sarebbe un italia migliore


----------



## Miro (23 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Quindi hanno votato 30.000 su 60.000.000 e Rodotà, con 4.500 voti su 60.000.000, era il Presidente degli italiani.
> 
> "Gli italiani hanno scelto e vogliono Rodotà" (cit.) SBROTFL



Di sicuro gli italiani non volevano nemmeno un Napolitano-bis (sondaggio Skytg24, oltre il 75% ha votato no).


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Aprile 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Di sicuro gli italiani non volevano nemmeno un Napolitano-bis (sondaggio Skytg24, oltre il 75% ha votato no).


Hanno più volte detto che il sondaggio di Sky non ha valenza scientifica

- - - Aggiornato - - -



tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sarà ma 30000 cittadini mi sembra maggiore di circa 1000 deputati du cui il 30% indagati, e nella lista dei candidati vedo tantissimi nomi meglio di quelli poi effettivamente candidati, se uno di questi sarebbe stato eletto oggi ci sarebbe un italia migliore


60.000.000 a Montecitorio starebbero stretti, sai...


----------



## Miro (23 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Hanno più volte detto che il sondaggio di Sky non ha valenza scientifica
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Chi l'ha detto? il M5S?


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Aprile 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Chi l'ha detto? il M5S?


????? Ho sentito parlare del sondaggio di Sky in un paio trasmissioni (una mi pare TGCOM24) ed entrambe hanno specificato che non ha valenza scientifica.

Un sondaggio SWG invece dice che il 55% ha fiducia in Napolitano


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Aprile 2013)

Comunque ho letto un dato interessante sulle elezioni regionali che può far vedere le cose in un'altra ottica.

"Alle elezioni regionali di Febbraio i 5 Stelle presero in Lombardia il 13%, in Molise il 16% e in Lazio 20%. *In quella stessa data, però, e in quelle stesse regioni, il MoVimento per le politiche prese in Lombardia il 19%, in Molise e nel Lazio il 27%*


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Aprile 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Comunque ho letto un dato interessante sulle elezioni regionali che può far vedere le cose in un'altra ottica.
> 
> "Alle elezioni regionali di Febbraio i 5 Stelle presero in Lombardia il 13%, in Molise il 16% e in Lazio 20%. *In quella stessa data, però, e in quelle stesse regioni, il MoVimento per le politiche prese in Lombardia il 19%, in Molise e nel Lazio il 27%*



Avevo già detto la mia. secondo me molta gente guarda prima nome e cognome e poi il partito...
Evidentemente nelle rispettive regioni c'era qualcuno di più soddisfacente, nel panorama nazionale no...


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Aprile 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Comunque ho letto un dato interessante sulle elezioni regionali che può far vedere le cose in un'altra ottica.
> 
> "Alle elezioni regionali di Febbraio i 5 Stelle presero in Lombardia il 13%, in Molise il 16% e in Lazio 20%. *In quella stessa data, però, e in quelle stesse regioni, il MoVimento per le politiche prese in Lombardia il 19%, in Molise e nel Lazio il 27%*



Quindi -6% in Lombardia, -11% Molise e -7% Lazio.

Edit: tutto sommato è in linea. Bisogna capire lo scarto temporale come ha agito...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Aprile 2013)

L'ultimissimo sondaggio Sky/Tecnè dopo le vicende del Quirinale dà il PDL quasi al 40%, il PD e MS5 calati rispettivamente circa al 30% e al 20%.
E non è un'ente di sondaggi vicino al centrodestra.

Con questi numeri difficile che il governo andrà avanti, il PDL lo farà cadere prestissimo.


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Aprile 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'ultimissimo sondaggio Sky/Tecnè dopo le vicende del Quirinale dà il PDL quasi al 40%, il PD e MS5 calati rispettivamente circa al 30% e al 20%.
> E non è un'ente di sondaggi vicino al centrodestra.
> 
> Con questi numeri difficile che il governo andrà avanti, il PDL lo farà cadere prestissimo.



Già solo coi montiani fuori, in quest'ottica, si potrebbe pensare ad un nuovo governo di centrodestra.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Aprile 2013)




----------



## Morto che parla (24 Aprile 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>



Alla camera forse il centrodestra perde qualcosa, visto che tendenzialmente gli under 25 sono di sinistra.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Alla camera forse il centrodestra perde qualcosa, visto che tendenzialmente gli under 25 sono di sinistra.



Ecco qui:


----------



## Blu71 (24 Aprile 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'ultimissimo sondaggio Sky/Tecnè dopo le vicende del Quirinale dà il PDL quasi al 40%, il PD e MS5 calati rispettivamente circa al 30% e al 20%.
> E non è un'ente di sondaggi vicino al centrodestra.
> 
> Con questi numeri difficile che il governo andrà avanti, il PDL lo farà cadere prestissimo.



Il PDL non ha alcun interesse ad un voto a breve. I sondaggi che oggi lo vedono in vantaggio valgono poco e comunque cambierebbero perché la gente non capirebbe un nuovo voto dopo pochi mesi e senza alcuna riforma. Naturalmente, poi, bisognerebbe vedere chi proporrebbe il PD come candidato, se fosse Renzi i dati cambierebbero e Berlusconi questo lo sa bene.


----------



## Principe (24 Aprile 2013)

Si ma proprio grazie a questi dati il pdl può giustamente dettare delle condizioni sul governo come e' giusto che sia


----------



## Blu71 (24 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Si ma proprio grazie a questi dati il pdl può giustamente dettare delle condizioni sul governo come e' giusto che sia




Questi sondaggi valgono alle condizioni di oggi. Amico mio il PDL ha la grande fortuna di ritrovarsi di fronte il Pd che ha fin troppa democrazia interna. Per me adesso il miglior alleato di Berlusconi è proprio Grillo (come in passato Bertinotti) che con i suoi rifiuti lo ha rimesso in gioco.


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Aprile 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ecco qui:



Strano, l'area monti negli under 25 è sopra di due punti.

Forse c'è ancora speranza per questo paese.


----------



## runner (24 Aprile 2013)

che gli under 25 siano di sinistra è favolosa

deve restare negli annali del forum


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Aprile 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> che gli under 25 siano di sinistra è favolosa
> 
> deve restare negli annali del forum



Vorrei capire il perchè.


----------



## runner (24 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Vorrei capire il perchè.



dai su era solo una battuta, detta in tono molto bonario

comunque visto che moltissimi under 25 in passato hanno votato il berlusca e adesso il M5S perchè schifano tutti i partiti non mi sembra che siano di sinistra

ovviamente ce ne saranno moltissimi ma di sicuro sono in minoranza (poi bisognerebbe capire anche cosa voglia dire per un giovane essere di sinistra)
il pd ad esempio è per metà di centro e metà rosso e i partiti di sinistra pura (come è stato Ingroia, Rizzo o il P.C.dei Lavoratori) non sono stati votati molto mi risulta


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Aprile 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> dai su era solo una battuta, detta in tono molto bonario
> 
> comunque visto che moltissimi under 25 in passato hanno votato il berlusca e adesso il M5S perchè schifano tutti i partiti non mi sembra che siano di sinistra
> 
> ...



Guarda, io su questa cosa mi baso esclusivamente sulla mia esperienza, e vivo in una regione di destra, anzi, leghista addirittura, nella mia zona. Capisco che non sia un campione assoluto (infatti non volevo essere provocatorio chiedendoti il perchè della tua affermazione) ma tutto il mio liceo era di sinistra, ma a livelli dell'80% e oltre, e la mia università pure (due elezioni studentesche, 2 vittorie del partito di sinistra), pur essendo privata (che, sulla carta, dovrebbe portare voti a destra, anche se non ho mai capito il perchè).
Poi, già solo il sondaggio mi contraddice, visto che il centrosinistra perde dei punti alla camera rispetto al senato, se non ho visto male.


----------



## runner (24 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Guarda, io su questa cosa mi baso esclusivamente sulla mia esperienza, e vivo in una regione di destra, anzi, leghista addirittura, nella mia zona. Capisco che non sia un campione assoluto (infatti non volevo essere provocatorio chiedendoti il perchè della tua affermazione) ma tutto il mio liceo era di sinistra, ma a livelli dell'80% e oltre, e la mia università pure (due elezioni studentesche, 2 vittorie del partito di sinistra), pur essendo privata (che, sulla carta, dovrebbe portare voti a destra, anche se non ho mai capito il perchè).
> Poi, già solo il sondaggio mi contraddice, visto che il centrosinistra perde dei punti alla camera rispetto al senato, se non ho visto male.



avrai ragione te allora

io non guardo sondaggi o dietro a casa, guardo chi ha vinto e preso tanti voti in questi anni tutto qui


----------



## Blu71 (24 Aprile 2013)

25 Aprile, a Roma il M5S non partecipa
«per sottrarsi alle solite commedie»
Il candidato De Vito: sposiamo valori antifascisti, ma non vogliamo entrare nella disputa dei partiti sulla Liberazione

Il Corriere della Sera


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Aprile 2013)

Il 97% delle persone che conosco della mia età sono del PD. Poi ci sono quelli più interessati e quelli un pò più "ignoranti", tra mille virgolette.
Alcuni altri hanno votato Grillo, ma il PD stravince. Questo perchè tutti pensano che la destra sia Mussolini o Berlusconi...


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Aprile 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> avrai ragione te allora
> 
> io non guardo sondaggi o dietro a casa, guardo chi ha vinto e preso tanti voti in questi anni tutto qui



Ma infatti io stesso dico che i risultati mi contraddicono


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Aprile 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'ultimissimo sondaggio Sky/Tecnè dopo le vicende del Quirinale dà il PDL quasi al 40%, il PD e MS5 calati rispettivamente circa al 30% e al 20%.
> E non è un'ente di sondaggi vicino al centrodestra.
> 
> Con questi numeri difficile che il governo andrà avanti, il PDL lo farà cadere prestissimo.


I famosi sondaggi di Tecnè che il giorno delle elezioni davano il M5S al massimo al 15%


----------



## James Watson (25 Aprile 2013)

Non saprei che dire, io vivo in brianza e la percezione che ho è che la quasi totalità degli under 25 sia sintonizzata sulla lega, tanto è vero che facciamo veramente fatica a trovare giovani da convolgere nell'attività locale del pd.. Ad occhio e croce siamo 3 iscritti e 3 simpatizzanti under 30.. Nonostante questo siamo riusciti a formare la lista elettorale con l'età media più bassa per le prossime amministrative.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2013)

Crimi a Letta durante le consultazioni per il nuovo Governo: ''Ancora adesso non vediamo un vero cambiamento. Non c'e' l'ipotesi di squadra di governo di alto profilo e scollegata dalle logiche portate avanti fino ad adesso. Serve un governo il piu' possibile al di sopra delle parti, non politico''.


----------



## Livestrong (25 Aprile 2013)

I giovani, secondo me, o si disinteressano della politica o la ritengono marcia fino al midollo. Nel primo caso non votano, nel secondo votano i 5 stelle/ingroia/giannino in base alle loro credenze ideologiche


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> I giovani, secondo me, o si disinteressano della politica o la ritengono marcia fino al midollo. Nel primo caso non votano, nel secondo votano i 5 stelle/ingroia/giannino in base alle loro credenze ideologiche



C'è da dire che alcuni non sanno chi sono Ingroia e Giannino...


----------



## Hammer (25 Aprile 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Non saprei che dire, io vivo in brianza e la percezione che ho è che la quasi totalità degli under 25 sia sintonizzata sulla lega, tanto è vero che facciamo veramente fatica a trovare giovani da convolgere nell'attività locale del pd.. Ad occhio e croce siamo 3 iscritti e 3 simpatizzanti under 30.. Nonostante questo siamo riusciti a formare la lista elettorale con l'età media più bassa per le prossime amministrative.



Un altro brianzolo... Come ti capisco guarda, anche da me è abbastanza imbarazzante l'orientamento giovanile.


----------



## James Watson (26 Aprile 2013)

di dove sei di preciso hammer?


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Aprile 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Non saprei che dire, io vivo in brianza e la percezione che ho è che la quasi totalità degli under 25 sia sintonizzata sulla lega, tanto è vero che facciamo veramente fatica a trovare giovani da convolgere nell'attività locale del pd.. Ad occhio e croce siamo 3 iscritti e 3 simpatizzanti under 30.. Nonostante questo siamo riusciti a formare la lista elettorale con l'età media più bassa per le prossime amministrative.



Lega ?????


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2013)

Crimi: Pd-Pdl partito nuovo, modello unico

Crimi: "L`annuncio dei nomi scelti da Enrico Letta per formare la squadra di Governo sancisce lo stadio finale della metamorfosi politica italiana". "Dal bozzolo della stasi, quella fucina dell`inciucio che ha congelato per anni il Paese portandolo anche oltre il famigerato orlo del baratro, il Pd e il PD-L sono emersi come una sola creatura, un partito nuovo, che chiameremo d`ora in poi 'Modello Unico'. Avevamo chiesto, e ci erano state assicurate, competenze e un chiaro segnale di discontinuità con il passato. La risposta è stata ancora una volta, in massima parte, la vecchia nomenclatura, responsabile della situazione attuale, dove trovano ampia rappresentanza uomini della Banca Centrale Europea (Fabrizio Saccomanni), uomini che non hanno voluto o saputo portare a termine l`incarico di tagliare i costi della politica (Enrico Giovannini), frequentatori abituali di organizzazioni dove la stampa non è ammessa e dove la trasparenza è un concetto chimerico (Emma Bonino), uomini formati alla Bocconi e stretti collaboratori del Governo tecnico uscente, fautore di quel paradigma dell`austerità che ora è sotto processo dalle stesse forze europee che l`hanno voluto e imposto". A giudizio di Crimi "l`unica nota positiva è che, finalmente, l`Italia avrà un`opposizione concreta e pervicace, che non farà sconti a nessuno, come si conviene a un qualsiasi Paese che possa definirsi democratico. Il bipolarismo perseguito per anni, senza successo, si realizzerà nel confronto costante, serio e costruttivo, che vedrà da una parte i partiti che hanno preso tutto, reclamando per sé anche le presidenze e le vicepresidenze che da sempre spettano all`opposizione (o regalandole a formazioni minori, specchietti per le allodole nonché loro alleate nell`ultima tornata elettorale), e dall`altra parte il Movimento 5 Stelle, con i suoi oltre 160 cittadini ad occupare altrettanti posti nei due rami del Parlamento: l`unico, vero, autentico segnale di discontinuità con il passato, a garanzia - finalmente - di trasparenza, verifica e controllo".


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> I giovani, secondo me, o si disinteressano della politica o la ritengono marcia fino al midollo. Nel primo caso non votano, nel secondo votano i 5 stelle/ingroia/giannino in base alle loro credenze ideologiche



Pensiero un po' generalista però e permettimi di dire, sa anche di luogo comune, potrei fare un ragionamento simile con gente di mezza età alludendo al fatto che votano per partito preso PD o PDL.


----------



## Livestrong (28 Aprile 2013)

E non otterresti obiezione da me. La realtà secondo me è quella che ho scritto, ma non c'è nulla di disonorevole eh sia chiaro. Poi ovviamente ognuno si faccia le sue idee


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> E non otterresti obiezione da me. La realtà secondo me è quella che ho scritto, ma non c'è nulla di disonorevole eh sia chiaro. Poi ovviamente ognuno si faccia le sue idee


Beh fosse questa la realtà sarebbe un po' triste. Va beh che ormai non mi sorprendo più di nulla.


----------



## #Dodo90# (28 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Crimi: Pd-Pdl partito nuovo, modello unico
> 
> Crimi: "L`annuncio dei nomi scelti da Enrico Letta per formare la squadra di Governo sancisce lo stadio finale della metamorfosi politica italiana". "Dal bozzolo della stasi, quella fucina dell`inciucio che ha congelato per anni il Paese portandolo anche oltre il famigerato orlo del baratro, il Pd e il PD-L sono emersi come una sola creatura, un partito nuovo, che chiameremo d`ora in poi 'Modello Unico'. Avevamo chiesto, e ci erano state assicurate, competenze e un chiaro segnale di discontinuità con il passato. La risposta è stata ancora una volta, in massima parte, la vecchia nomenclatura, responsabile della situazione attuale, dove trovano ampia rappresentanza uomini della Banca Centrale Europea (Fabrizio Saccomanni), uomini che non hanno voluto o saputo portare a termine l`incarico di tagliare i costi della politica (Enrico Giovannini), frequentatori abituali di organizzazioni dove la stampa non è ammessa e dove la trasparenza è un concetto chimerico (Emma Bonino), uomini formati alla Bocconi e stretti collaboratori del Governo tecnico uscente, fautore di quel paradigma dell`austerità che ora è sotto processo dalle stesse forze europee che l`hanno voluto e imposto". A giudizio di Crimi "l`unica nota positiva è che, finalmente, l`Italia avrà un`opposizione concreta e pervicace, che non farà sconti a nessuno, come si conviene a un qualsiasi Paese che possa definirsi democratico. Il bipolarismo perseguito per anni, senza successo, si realizzerà nel confronto costante, serio e costruttivo, che vedrà da una parte i partiti che hanno preso tutto, reclamando per sé anche le presidenze e le vicepresidenze che da sempre spettano all`opposizione (o regalandole a formazioni minori, specchietti per le allodole nonché loro alleate nell`ultima tornata elettorale), e dall`altra parte il Movimento 5 Stelle, con i suoi oltre 160 cittadini ad occupare altrettanti posti nei due rami del Parlamento: l`unico, vero, autentico segnale di discontinuità con il passato, a garanzia - finalmente - di trasparenza, verifica e controllo".


Cioè, è uno dei governi più giovani di sempre, con il numero più alto di donne, quasi nessuno è mai stato ministro prima e parla di vecchia nomenclatura. Poi loro parlano di stampa e trasparenza? Cosa c'è di male nello studiare alla Bocconi? Ma soprattutto cosa ha contro Saccomanni? Chi meglio del direttore della Banca d'Italia può ricoprire il ruolo di ministro dell'economia? Ah già, c'è la casalinga di Forlì  

Questo quì, servetto di Grillo, con il diploma del liceo crede di essere meglio di Saccomanni


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Cioè, è uno dei governi più giovani di sempre, con il numero più alto di donne, quasi nessuno è mai stato ministro prima e parla di vecchia nomenclatura. Poi loro parlano di stampa e trasparenza? Cosa c'è di male nello studiare alla Bocconi? Ma soprattutto cosa ha contro Saccomanni? Chi meglio del direttore della Banca d'Italia può ricoprire il ruolo di ministro dell'economia? Ah già, c'è la casalinga di Forlì
> 
> Questo quì, servetto di Grillo, con il diploma del liceo crede di essere meglio di Saccomanni



.....dimentichi che la Lombardi agli Esteri ci avrebbe fatto fare sicuramente un figurone.....


----------



## #Dodo90# (28 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....dimentichi che la Lombardi agli Esteri ci avrebbe fatto fare sicuramente un figurone.....


No, agli Esteri mettiamo una diplomata al linguistico che è più competente


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> No, agli Esteri mettiamo una diplomata al linguistico che è più competente




.....certo, ma sempre dopo una *regolare* scelta fatta dagli iscritti mediante le "ministrarie" o come le vogliono chiamare loro.


----------



## danyaj87 (28 Aprile 2013)

Ma poi la parte contro Giovannini, che ha più volte chiesto di cambiare la legge per poter equiparare gli stipendi dei parlamentari a quelli degli altri paesi, in modo serio e puntuale, dato che c'è una legge tremenda. Vabbè mettiamo la massaia di genova ministro interno, la bidella di bologna alla giustizia... 
Spero che questo governo faccia veramente bene, così potrò ringraziare i grillini, grazie a loro potrebbe essersi creata una base per il futuro del paese.


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Cioè, è uno dei governi più giovani di sempre, con il numero più alto di donne, quasi nessuno è mai stato ministro prima e parla di vecchia nomenclatura. Poi loro parlano di stampa e trasparenza? Cosa c'è di male nello studiare alla Bocconi? Ma soprattutto cosa ha contro Saccomanni? Chi meglio del direttore della Banca d'Italia può ricoprire il ruolo di ministro dell'economia? Ah già, c'è la casalinga di Forlì
> 
> Questo quì, servetto di Grillo, con il diploma del liceo crede di essere meglio di Saccomanni



Ma stai scherzando!?
Se studi alla Bocconi sicuramente hai un intrallazzo con le banche capitaliste e perfide che spremono ogni goccia di linfa vitale del paese!!!


----------



## jaws (29 Aprile 2013)

Vittorio Bertola cittadino a 5 stelle ha dichiarato: "in questo momento, ne sono assolutamente certo, ci sono alcuni milioni di italiani che pensano 'peccato che non abbia fatto secco almeno un ministro'"

Complimentoni


----------



## andre (29 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Vittorio Bertola cittadino a 5 stelle ha dichiarato: "in questo momento, ne sono assolutamente certo, ci sono alcuni milioni di italiani che pensano 'peccato che non abbia fatto secco almeno un ministro'"
> 
> Complimentoni


Il vero problema non è che qualcuno vada davanti a Palazzo Chigi e spari durante il giuramento del governo. Il vero problema è che in questo momento, ne sono assolutamente certo, ci sono alcuni milioni di italiani che pensano ‘peccato che non abbia fatto secco almeno un ministro”’.
”Ovviamente non auspico che questo accada – precisa Bertola – ma sono assolutamente convinto che siano tanti quelli che lo pensano, perché purtroppo, in questo momento, ci sono tante persone disperate e la politica non sta facendo nulla per aiutarle”.

Riportala completa almeno...


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Vittorio Bertola cittadino a 5 stelle ha dichiarato: "in questo momento, ne sono assolutamente certo, ci sono alcuni milioni di italiani che pensano 'peccato che non abbia fatto secco almeno un ministro'"
> 
> Complimentoni



Ormai c'è la caccia all'errore. Magari gli italiani fossero stati così critici verso gli altri partiti negli ultimi 15-20 anni, non dico che oggi stavamo meglio ma chi lo sa.

E' singolare vedere come ci si avventi contro il M5S, partito che è da pochi mesi in parlamento e si giudichi il suo operato quando per tanto tempo siamo stati governati da gente tecnicamente inadeguata.

Non è detto che il M5S sia meglio del vecchiume, ma mi sarebbe piaciuto vedere lo stesso spirito critico verso altri movimenti politici in questi anni, ma l'Italia va così, il nuovo viene attaccato perché deve essere necessariamente come se non peggio del vecchio, il motivo? Siamo in Italia! 

Io ho votato M5S e spero che riescano a fare qualcosa di buono per il nostro paese, al contrario di molti non sono un "tifoso" dei partiti, non sono interessato a cercare il pelo nell'uovo o a sperare nell'errore di qualche esponente politico per poter poi dire: "Visto che caproni?".

Ci vorrebbe una maggiore elasticità mentale per poter comprendere che i politici non sono un qualcosa da tifare o odiare a prescindere, sono persone che dovrebbero lavorare per gestire al meglio questo paese, sono passati pochi mesi dalle elezioni ed ormai si è creata una chiara e netta divisione tra sostenitori ciechi del M5S e accusatori ciechi del M5S, io preferisco stare nel mezzo, e senza fare il tifo spero che chi ho votato possa rappresentare al meglio la mia preferenza.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ormai c'è la caccia all'errore. Magari gli italiani fossero stati così critici verso gli altri partiti negli ultimi 15-20 anni, non dico che oggi stavamo meglio ma chi lo sa.
> 
> E' singolare vedere come ci si avventi contro il M5S, partito che è da pochi mesi in parlamento e si giudichi il suo operato quando per tanto tempo siamo stati governati da gente tecnicamente inadeguata.
> 
> ...



post impeccabile da stampare e appendere al muro


----------



## jaws (29 Aprile 2013)

Quindi non ci trovate niente da ridire nelle sue dichiarazioni.
Allora sono molto preoccupato


----------



## andre (29 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Quindi non ci trovate niente da ridire nelle sue dichiarazioni.
> Allora sono molto preoccupato



se ne leggi solo metà non è colpa mia.
spesso anche sul forum si è inneggiato alla violenza nei confronti dei politici (non tutti ovviamente, i soliti noti).
lui non ha detto che sperava fosse colpito un politico, ha semplicemente detto che molti italiani se lo sarebbero augurato, ed è vero.


----------



## jaws (29 Aprile 2013)

Quindi un politico, consigliere comunale di una città come Torino, può scrivere quello che vuole su fb come se fosse su un forum.
Buono a sapersi


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Aprile 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> post impeccabile da stampare e appendere al muro


----------



## Blu71 (29 Aprile 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> se ne leggi solo metà non è colpa mia.
> spesso anche sul forum si è inneggiato alla violenza nei confronti dei politici (non tutti ovviamente, i soliti noti).
> lui non ha detto che sperava fosse colpito un politico, ha semplicemente detto che molti italiani se lo sarebbero augurato, ed è vero.



.....che sia vero o meno non cambia il fatto che un politico dovrebbe essere misurato nelle sue esternazioni.


----------



## jaws (29 Aprile 2013)

Una cosa è certa, se non lo cacciano il movimento fa una pessima figura


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ormai c'è la caccia all'errore. Magari gli italiani fossero stati così critici verso gli altri partiti negli ultimi 15-20 anni, non dico che oggi stavamo meglio ma chi lo sa.
> 
> E' singolare vedere come ci si avventi contro il M5S, partito che è da pochi mesi in parlamento e si giudichi il suo operato quando per tanto tempo siamo stati governati da gente tecnicamente inadeguata.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blu71 (29 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ormai c'è la caccia all'errore. Magari gli italiani fossero stati così critici verso gli altri partiti negli ultimi 15-20 anni, non dico che oggi stavamo meglio ma chi lo sa.
> 
> E' singolare vedere come ci si avventi contro il M5S, partito che è da pochi mesi in parlamento e si giudichi il suo operato quando per tanto tempo siamo stati governati da gente tecnicamente inadeguata.
> 
> ...




Darren non ho capito se secondo te il M5S ha fatto bene a rifiutare le richieste di Bersani? Non credi che Grillo alla fine si sia rivelato il miglior alleato di Berlusconi che dice di volere in carcere?


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Darren non ho capito se secondo te il M5S ha fatto bene a rifiutare le richieste di Bersani? Non credi che Grillo alla fine si sia rivelato il miglior alleato di Berlusconi che dice di volere in carcere?



Io sono del parere che il M5S abbia sbagliato, l'ostruzionismo a tutti i costi in questo momento non serve a nulla. Tuttavia posso capire il fatto di voler rimanere coerenti con le proprie idee.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Io sono del parere che il M5S abbia sbagliato, l'ostruzionismo a tutti i costi in questo momento non serve a nulla. Tuttavia posso capire il fatto di voler rimanere coerenti con le proprie idee.



Darren se Grillo ha preferito la coerenza non vedo perché poi debba gridare all'inciucio ed al golpe se le altre forze politiche si accordano. In democrazia contano i numeri ed il M5S, non volendosi alleare, deve accettare di essere opposizione.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Darren se Grillo ha preferito la coerenza non vedo perché poi debba gridare all'inciucio ed al golpe se le altre forze politiche si accordano. In democrazia contano i numeri ed il M5S, non volendosi alleare, deve accettare di essere opposizione.



Grillo tira l'acqua al proprio mulino come normale che sia, resta comunque il fatto che 8 milioni di cittadini per ora restano senza voce in capitolo, la colpa di ciò è anche del M5S sia chiaro.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Grillo tira l'acqua al proprio mulino come normale che sia, resta comunque il fatto che 8 milioni di cittadini per ora restano senza voce in capitolo, la colpa di ciò è anche del M5S sia chiaro.



Darren il M5S (Grillo è stato netto su questo) rivendica di essere stato chiaro con i propri elettori avendo sempre escluso alleanze post-elettorali quindi gli 8 milioni di cittadini hanno votato sapendo tutto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Darren il M5S (Grillo è stato netto su questo) rivendica di essere stato chiaro con i propri elettori avendo sempre escluso alleanze post-elettorali quindi gli 8 milioni di cittadini hanno votato sapendo tutto.



Napolitano aveva promesso COPASIR e vigilanza Rai al 5 stelle, stanno ancora attendendo. Detto ciò il M5S si prenderà le responsabilità delle proprie scelte, giuste o sbagliate che siano. Ad oggi come elettore del 5 stelle non sono soddisfatto del loro operato, spero le cose possano migliorare però.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Napolitano aveva promesso COPASIR e vigilanza Rai al 5 stelle*, stanno ancora attendendo. Detto ciò il M5S si prenderà le responsabilità delle proprie scelte, giuste o sbagliate che siano. Ad oggi come elettore del 5 stelle non sono soddisfatto del loro operato, spero le cose possano migliorare però.



Per me, onestamente, il M5S ha buttato nel c....l'occasione di incidere con forza sul futuro del nostro Paese.


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Darren il M5S (Grillo è stato netto su questo) rivendica di essere stato chiaro con i propri elettori avendo sempre escluso alleanze post-elettorali quindi gli 8 milioni di cittadini hanno votato sapendo tutto.



Più o meno. Diciamo ad esempio non sapevano chi fosse il candidato premier. Così, per dirne una.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Più o meno. Diciamo ad esempio non sapevano chi fosse il candidato premier. Così, per dirne una.



....il programma lo conoscevano, presumo.


----------



## jaws (29 Aprile 2013)

ma certo che non lo conoscevano, o almeno una minima parte dei votanti quelli più affezionati forse si; ma tutti gli altri quelli che hanno dato un voto di protesta non conoscevano e non conoscono tuttora il programma


----------



## Blu71 (29 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> ma certo che non lo conoscevano, o almeno una minima parte dei votanti quelli più affezionati forse si; ma tutti gli altri quelli che hanno dato un voto di protesta non conoscevano e non conoscono tuttora il programma



.....se hanno votato per protesta, come penso anche io, il problema non si pone, Grillo pretesta molto.


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....il programma lo conoscevano, presumo.



Anche qui, sì, forse. Ad esempio, non è stato detto il COME sarebbe stato attuato (stampanti dei gormiti a parte, nelle interviste agli svedesi)


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Aprile 2013)

Vi informo che non partecierò piu a questo topic .. buona continuazione


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Aprile 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vi informo che non partecierò piu a questo topic .. buona continuazione



Ma no dai, il confronto è importante.


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Aprile 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vi informo che non partecierò piu a questo topic .. buona continuazione



E' un peccato Lollo. Io ancora aspetto risposte a molte domande...


----------



## Blu71 (29 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> E' un peccato Lollo. Io ancora aspetto risposte a molte domande...



.....quali risposte ti aspetti? Noi, non illuminati, non possiamo capire chi è al di sopra di tutto.


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....quali risposte ti aspetti? Noi, non illuminati, non possiamo capire chi è al di sopra di tutto.



Io fin quando mi trovo davanti qualcuno disposto a dialogare resto sempre aperto.

Se mi si dà una risposta a:

Il programma
Come attuare il programma
L'esproprio e l'sgv4
Il prossimo fallimento italico

Io, il cielo mi è testimone, voto 5 stelle.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Io fin quando mi trovo davanti qualcuno disposto a dialogare resto sempre aperto.
> 
> Se mi si dà una risposta a:
> 
> ...



.....in bocca al lupo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....quali risposte ti aspetti? Noi, non illuminati, non possiamo capire chi è al di sopra di tutto.



Certo risposte così non inducono ad avviare una discussione.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Certo risposte così non inducono ad avviare una discussione.



Darren non mi sembra che chi oppone il muro della "coerenza" e ritiene chi non ha votato il M5S un pecorone (è stato pure detto questo) voglia discutere.


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Certo risposte così non inducono ad avviare una discussione.



Darren io, pur essendomi ultimamente inasprito, penso di aver più volte posto semplici domande, che sono rimaste senza una risposta (cose tipo "questa non è la realtà", francamente, non le considero risposte)


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Darren non mi sembra che chi oppone il muro della "coerenza" e ritiene chi non ha votato il M5S un pecorone (è stato pure detto questo) voglia discutere.





Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Darren io, pur essendomi ultimamente inasprito, penso di aver più volte posto semplici domande, che sono rimaste senza una risposta (cose tipo "questa non è la realtà", francamente, non le considero risposte)



Bisogna rispettare le idee altrui e questo vale per tutti, credo sia importante confrontarsi per poter non solo scambiare le proprie idee ma anche per poterle migliorare, nessuno di noi è in possesso della verità quindi l'unico modo per poter avvicinarsi ad essa è proprio il confronto tra idee opposte, bisogna essere sempre critici in maniera costruttiva soprattutto con le idee che si sostengono perché solo trovando gli errori possiamo sperare di migliorare.

Ciò che voglio dire è che non bisogna confrontarsi per tentare di aver ragione, perché in questo modo è muro contro muro, il confronto deve essere uno scambio di pensieri.


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Bisogna rispettare le idee altrui e questo vale per tutti, credo sia importante confrontarsi per poter non solo scambiare le proprie idee ma anche per poterle migliorare, nessuno di noi è in possesso della verità quindi l'unico modo per poter avvicinarsi ad essa è proprio il confronto tra idee opposte, bisogna essere sempre critici in maniera costruttiva soprattutto con le idee che si sostengono perché solo trovando gli errori possiamo sperare di migliorare.
> 
> Ciò che voglio dire è che non bisogna confrontarsi per tentare di aver ragione, perché in questo modo è muro contro muro, il confronto deve essere uno scambio di pensieri.



Chiaro. Se mi si dice però che il sole gira attorno alla terra, e io chiedo perchè, o mi si dà una risposta oppure mi tengo la mia idea...


----------



## Blu71 (29 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Bisogna rispettare le idee altrui e questo vale per tutti, credo sia importante confrontarsi per poter non solo scambiare le proprie idee ma anche per poterle migliorare, nessuno di noi è in possesso della verità quindi l'unico modo per poter avvicinarsi ad essa è proprio il confronto tra idee opposte, bisogna essere sempre critici in maniera costruttiva soprattutto con le idee che si sostengono perché solo trovando gli errori possiamo sperare di migliorare.
> 
> Ciò che voglio dire è che non bisogna confrontarsi per tentare di aver ragione, perché in questo modo è muro contro muro, il confronto deve essere uno scambio di pensieri.



Darren dici cose giustissime. Io sono sempre pronto al confronto con con chi accetta le critiche ed è capace, magari, di riconoscere che anche la parte per cui ha votato compie degli errori per cui se ci troviamo nella situazione politica attuale la colpa non è sempre e solo degli altri.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Chiaro. Se mi si dice però che il sole gira attorno alla terra, e io chiedo perchè, o mi si dà una risposta oppure mi tengo la mia idea...



Beh ma ora non portare un esempio volutamente esagerato. E' normale pretendere il motivo di una affermazione, altrimenti che discussione sarebbe? Sarebbe da capire come mai non c'è stata nessuna risposta.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Blu71 ha scritto:


> Darren dici cose giustissime. Io sono sempre pronto al confronto con con chi accetta le critiche ed è capace, magari, di riconoscere che anche la parte per cui ha votato compie degli errori per cui se ci troviamo nella situazione politica attuale la colpa non è sempre e solo degli altri.



Io te l'ho detto prima, per me il M5S ha sbagliato su alcune cose, non è che siccome ho votato un determinato partito allora deve fare bene a prescindere.


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Beh ma ora non portare un esempio volutamente esagerato. E' normale pretendere il motivo di una affermazione, altrimenti che discussione sarebbe? Sarebbe da capire come mai non c'è stata nessuna risposta.



Vedi, tu mi dici che è esagerato.


Le tematiche sono
un algoritmo gestibile con un ipad che incrocia i dati delle banche mondiali,
l'impossibilità di pagare stipendi e pensioni a settembre,
una serie di elementi del programma economico di questa portata.

Ora, secondo te il mio è un esempio esagerato?


----------



## Blu71 (29 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Beh ma ora non portare un esempio volutamente esagerato. E' normale pretendere il motivo di una affermazione, altrimenti che discussione sarebbe? Sarebbe da capire come mai non c'è stata nessuna risposta.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Darren infatti non sei tu ad essere chiuso.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Vedi, tu mi dici che è esagerato.
> 
> 
> Le tematiche sono
> ...


Il programma (specialmente quello economico) del M5S è abbastanza superficiale, o meglio le tematiche che loro sostengono sono state buttate li senza essere state approfondite, quindi anche se ideologicamente condivisibili dovrebbero essere supportate da una spiegazione più ampia.
Il movimento io credo abbia delle buone idee di base ed altre magari meno, vorrei aspettare ancora prima di dare un giudizio definitivo, vediamo come saranno strutturate le idee che presenteranno in parlamento.



Blu71 ha scritto:


> Darren infatti non sei tu ad essere chiuso.



Il problema è proprio questo, il voler avere ragione a tutti i costi.


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il programma (specialmente quello economico) del M5S è abbastanza superficiale, o meglio le tematiche che loro sostengono sono state buttate li senza essere state approfondite, quindi anche se ideologicamente condivisibili dovrebbero essere supportate da una spiegazione più ampia.
> Il movimento io credo abbia delle buone idee di base ed altre magari meno, vorrei aspettare ancora prima di dare un giudizio definitivo, vediamo come saranno strutturate le idee che presenteranno in parlamento.
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, prendiamo anche atto che sia "superficiale" (io la penso diversamente, ma è una mia opinione).
Ma io vorrei capire, il 25% dei votanti, in un momento in cui il cardine della politica dovrebbe essere il tema economico, ha votato un programma economicamente "superficiale"?

Secondariamente: ma io, dopo 5 anni di studi di economia, come mi dovrei sentire davanti all'sgv4? O al fatto che quando, nell'unica intervista rilasciata da Grillo, lo stesso asserisce che NON SA come attuare il programma, e che "lo sapremo fra 10 anni" buttando in mezzo skype e la stampante 3d dei gormiti?

Come mi dovrei sentire quando un comico dice che stiamo per fallire, e io in due giorni fra titoli di stato e azioni di società nazionali guadagno qualcosa come l'8/9%?

Non voglio essere polemico. Io voglio capire: dimmi come mi dovrei sentire.

Io al dialogo sono aperto, ma non vado a dire ad un medico che si respira con i reni, nè ad un architetto che il materiale migliore per costruire un palazzo è il moccio di ornitorinco.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ok, prendiamo anche atto che sia "superficiale" (io la penso diversamente, ma è una mia opinione).
> Ma io vorrei capire, il 25% dei votanti, in un momento in cui il cardine della politica dovrebbe essere il tema economico, ha votato un programma economicamente "superficiale"?
> 
> Secondariamente: ma io, dopo 5 anni di studi di economia, come mi dovrei sentire davanti all'sgv4? O al fatto che quando, nell'unica intervista rilasciata da Grillo, lo stesso asserisce che NON SA come attuare il programma, e che "lo sapremo fra 10 anni" buttando in mezzo skype e la stampante 3d dei gormiti?
> ...



Tu sei senza dubbio più ferrato e adatto di me per quanto riguarda l'economia che non è il mio campo, possiedo una preparazione di base ma non sono certo un esperto.
Ti posso dire che io ho votato M5S perché nessun altro mi è sembrato valido, siamo stati governati per anni da persone che ritengo abbiano fatto un pessimo lavoro e dare di nuovo il voto a loro non mi sembrava una buona idea, il M5S propone alcune idee che condivido e mi piacerebbe fossero attuate.


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Tu sei senza dubbio più ferrato e adatto di me per quanto riguarda l'economia che non è il mio campo, possiedo una preparazione di base ma non sono certo un esperto.
> Ti posso dire che io ho votato M5S perché nessun altro mi è sembrato valido, siamo stati governati per anni da persone che ritengo abbiano fatto un pessimo lavoro e dare di nuovo il voto a loro non mi sembrava una buona idea, il M5S propone alcune idee che condivido e mi piacerebbe fossero attuate.



Ma a me va bene, no, di più, benissimo chi ha votato 5 stelle per protesta. Era un'alternativa alla bianca.
E io, non ci fosse stato Monti, avrei votato bianca.

Ma un elettore, ora, ha IL DOVERE di informarsi. Non è un diritto, è un DOVERE, perchè se tu prendi 5 persone che non sanno NIENTE di economia, e due laureati in economia, quei cinque decidono chi governa, i due laureati no. Ragion per cui prima di votare un partito che propone cose SENZA SENSO, è meglio informarsi, e non tapparsi le orecchie e dire "blablalbalblalalbla io ho ragione stai zitto stai zitto".

Io, mi ripeto ancora, ho una fortuna: ho un titolo che all'estero ha un valore, e ho la fortuna di parlare 4 lingue, oltre che vivere a due passi dal confine. Se l'Italia implode, ci metto meno di un mese ad andarmene.

Paradossalmente, chi crede nel guru beppe che predica il fallimento a settembre, informandosi solo attraverso il suo verbo perchè "non condizionato dai media" è colui che maggiormente rischia il fondoschiena, se il suddetto comico dovesse veramente avere il potere di agire.

Purtroppo, dopo Pdl e Pd, si è formata una nuova tifoseria politica. Il giorno in cui la democrazia sarà abolita sarà sempre troppo tardi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma a me va bene, no, di più, benissimo chi ha votato 5 stelle per protesta. Era un'alternativa alla bianca.
> E io, non ci fosse stato Monti, avrei votato bianca.
> 
> Ma un elettore, ora, ha IL DOVERE di informarsi. Non è un diritto, è un DOVERE, perchè se tu prendi 5 persone che non sanno NIENTE di economia, e due laureati in economia, quei cinque decidono chi governa, i due laureati no. Ragion per cui prima di votare un partito che propone cose SENZA SENSO, è meglio informarsi, e non tapparsi le orecchie e dire "blablalbalblalalbla io ho ragione stai zitto stai zitto".
> ...



Il discorso sulla democrazia è lungo da fare, comunque non hai tutti i torti, ora dirò una cosa che potrà benissimo non essere condivisa, ma che il mio voto valga lo stesso di uno che è totalmente ignorante e quando va a votare vota il più simpatico beh! E' un qualcosa che mi fa imbestialire non poco!

Per quanto riguarda il resto, hai ragione, la conoscenza è un dovere per il cittadino. 

Tu che sei un esperto di economia, sapresti dirmi se faccio bene a pensare che l'austerity sia utile solo a risanare i bilanci ma non a far ripartire l'economia di un paese?


----------



## Solo (29 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il discorso sulla democrazia è lungo da fare, comunque non hai tutti i torti, ora dirò una cosa che potrà benissimo non essere condivisa, ma che il mio voto valga lo stesso di uno che è totalmente ignorante e quando va a votare vota il più simpatico beh! E' un qualcosa che mi fa imbestialire non poco!
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il resto, hai ragione, la conoscenza è un dovere per il cittadino.
> 
> Tu che sei un esperto di economia, sapresti dirmi se faccio bene a pensare che l'austerity sia utile solo a risanare i bilanci ma non a far ripartire l'economia di un paese?


Manco ai bilanci serve, al momento attuale.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Aprile 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Manco ai bilanci serve, al momento attuale.



Beh i sostenitori di Monti affermano il contrario.


----------



## Solo (29 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Beh i sostenitori di Monti affermano il contrario.


Sì, son rimasti loro, gli eurocrati di Bruxelles, i tedeschi e Cameron. Il resto del mondo se la ride.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Aprile 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Sì, son rimasti loro, gli eurocrati di Bruxelles, i tedeschi e Cameron. Il resto del mondo se la ride.



O per meglio dire piange vista l'attuale situazione economica. Comunque io sono contro l'austerity, sono dell'opinione che in Italia vadano incentivate le piccole-medie imprese non tassate fino a farle scomparire. (Questo per dire solo una cosa).


----------



## Blu71 (29 Aprile 2013)

I Cinque Stelle in Aula «Il governo Letta 
con Alfano sembra trattativa Stato-mafia»

Ecco il video dell'intervento del deputato Colletti:

Fiducia, Colletti (M5S) attacca Letta in Aula - Video - Corriere TV


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Aprile 2013)

Purtroppo non parteciperò ( ma modererò nel caso ce ne fosse bisogno ) perché non vedo possibilità di dialogo ... Non capisco questo accanimento verso il movimento ... Questa cattiveria andrebbe riversata su altri Lodi e non di certo su dei ragazzi che a conti fatti non hanno neanche iniziato a lavorare ... Ho letto post assurdi ( dal mio punto di vista ) e non ho letto che il moVimento è l unico partito ad aver ridato lo stipendio del primo mese lavorativo ... Capito ... Mi sembra di assistere al Tg5 ... Poi come vi dicevo se a voi sta bene come viviamo e come questi hanno stuprato il nostro paese bene .. Non vi capisco ma vi rispetto .. Io un lavoro ( più di uno ) per adesso ce l ho .. Se voi ragazzi non pensate al vostro futuro e al fatto che noi ( imprenditori ) stiamo lasciando a casa gente perché non c'è più lavoro per nessuno ma preferite state dietro allo spread di monti e ai processi di B. ... Fate pure ... Io non ho più le forze per starvi dietro


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> O per meglio dire piange vista l'attuale situazione economica. Comunque io sono contro l'austerity, sono dell'opinione che in Italia vadano incentivate le piccole-medie imprese non tassate fino a farle scomparire. (Questo per dire solo una cosa).



Vedi Darren, io e [MENTION=246]Solo[/MENTION] abbiamo punti di vista differenti sull'austerity.
Non in via assoluta, perchè anche io ritengo che tirare troppo la corda sia controproducente a lungo termine (e non solo io. Qualsiasi Montiano è conscio del fatto che l'austerity è un qualcosa che deve essere straordinario, e non strutturale), e ne abbiamo più volte parlato su questo forum.

Però un conto è sentirmi dire, da uno che argomenta, che l'austerity è una boiata, perchè una contrazione dei consumi può instaurare una spirale mortifera quasi se non tanto quanto il pagamento di interessi debitori elevati. Questo io non solo lo accetto, ma lo apprezzo.

Un altro conto è sentirmi dire "questa non è la realtà" "allora tenetevi il pd e il pd meno elle" e cose del genere.

Capisci che la differenza è abissale.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> O per meglio dire piange vista l'attuale situazione economica. Comunque io sono contro l'austerity, sono dell'opinione che in Italia vadano incentivate le piccole-medie imprese non tassate fino a farle scomparire. (Questo per dire solo una cosa).



L'austerity non è solo tasse. L'austerity fatta bene è eliminazione della spesa a tutti i costi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non parteciperò ( ma modererò nel caso ce ne fosse bisogno ) perché non vedo possibilità di dialogo ... Non capisco questo accanimento verso il movimento ... Questa cattiveria andrebbe riversata su altri Lodi e non di certo su dei ragazzi che a conti fatti non hanno neanche iniziato a lavorare ... Ho letto post assurdi ( dal mio punto di vista ) e non ho letto che il moVimento è l unico partito ad aver ridato lo stipendio del primo mese lavorativo ... Capito ... Mi sembra di assistere al Tg5 ... Poi come vi dicevo se a voi sta bene come viviamo e come questi hanno stuprato il nostro paese bene .. Non vi capisco ma vi rispetto .. Io un lavoro ( più di uno ) per adesso ce l ho .. Se voi ragazzi non pensate al vostro futuro e al fatto che noi ( imprenditori ) stiamo lasciando a casa gente perché non c'è più lavoro per nessuno ma preferite state dietro allo spread di monti e ai processi di B. ... Fate pure ... Io non ho più le forze per starvi dietro



Io al dialogo, come da gennaio a questa parte, son sempre aperto. Se poi tutti i grillini si tirano indietro perchè non sanno argomentare, Lollo, non posso farci niente.


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Aprile 2013)

[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]

"ma preferite state dietro allo spread di monti e ai processi di B. ... Fate pure ..." 

Capisci perchè non è possibile dialogare?

Questa è la risposta standard, ormai. Il dialogo ha bisogno di argomentazioni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Aprile 2013)

Il dialogo c'è sempre ....
Parliamo di Monti ... Ok .. Come è possibile giudicare POSITIVO il lavoro di monti ... Avanti


----------



## Livestrong (29 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ormai c'è la caccia all'errore. Magari gli italiani fossero stati così critici verso gli altri partiti negli ultimi 15-20 anni, non dico che oggi stavamo meglio ma chi lo sa.
> 
> E' singolare vedere come ci si avventi contro il M5S, partito che è da pochi mesi in parlamento e si giudichi il suo operato quando per tanto tempo siamo stati governati da gente tecnicamente inadeguata.
> 
> ...


Ma dai su, le critiche le hanno sempre fatte a tutti. Basta con sto vittimismo


----------



## Livestrong (29 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Napolitano aveva promesso COPASIR e vigilanza Rai al 5 stelle, stanno ancora attendendo. Detto ciò il M5S si prenderà le responsabilità delle proprie scelte, giuste o sbagliate che siano. Ad oggi come elettore del 5 stelle non sono soddisfatto del loro operato, spero le cose possano migliorare però.



Tutte poltrone inutili. Ma ai 5 stelle Mica interessavano le poltrone?


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Aprile 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il dialogo c'è sempre ....
> Parliamo di Monti ... Ok .. Come è possibile giudicare POSITIVO il lavoro di monti ... Avanti



In primis: qui non si fa una gara fra Monti e il Movimento. Il movimento non diventa positivo in base al lerciume degli altri. Se avete idee che non stanno nè in cielo nè in terra dipende da voi, non da altri.

Secondariamente, l'analisi del programma di Monti l'ho già fatta in periodo pre elettorale, ritirarla in ballo ora (se vuoi, possiamo anche metterci a farlo) mi sembra ripetitivo.

Ma, in ogni caso, per risponderti in maniera univoca, rapida, senza stare a fare grandi discorsi di economia, basta prendere le tue considerazioni ( e dei tuoi amici esperti) pochi giorni dalla caduta del governo Berlusconi. Era finita, no? Eravamo ormai in default, no? Mi sembra avessi usato un termine simile al "ormai non si torna più indietro, preparatevi al botto", o qualcosa di simile.
Siamo a un anno e mezzo di distanza, mi pare che il default non ci sia stato (anzi io coi btp guadagno ogni giorno )


----------



## Ale (29 Aprile 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il dialogo c'è sempre ....
> Parliamo di Monti ... Ok .. Come è possibile giudicare POSITIVO il lavoro di monti ... Avanti



non mi pare che sia andato cosi male..


----------



## Blu71 (29 Aprile 2013)

@Super Lollo, credo che tutti, su questo forum, abbiano rispetto per le posizioni politiche degli altri utenti perché nessuno ha la verità in tasca. Il M5S non è il demonio come non lo sono altre forze politiche alle quali non sono risparmiate critiche anche durissime. 
I sostenitori del M5S sono cittadini da rispettare, come quelli che a torto a ragione (soggettiva ovviamente) preferiscono votare i partiti tradizionali.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma dai su, le critiche le hanno sempre fatte a tutti. Basta con sto vittimismo



Non ce vittimismo, non sono io la vittima io sono solo un cittadino come tutti che spera il meglio per il proprio futuro. Poi se il bene lo fa il PD o il M5S onestamente a me cambia poco.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]
> 
> "ma preferite state dietro allo spread di monti e ai processi di B. ... Fate pure ..."
> 
> ...



Diciamo che Lollo è un po' estremista, dovrebbe imparare ad approfondire meglio i suoi discorsi senza limitarsi alle solite frasi. 
Ovviamente spero Lollo lo prenda come un consiglio e non come un offesa ;-)


----------



## Solo (29 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Vedi Darren, io e @Solo abbiamo punti di vista differenti sull'austerity.
> Non in via assoluta, perchè anche io ritengo che tirare troppo la corda sia controproducente a lungo termine (e non solo io. Qualsiasi Montiano è conscio del fatto che l'austerity è un qualcosa che deve essere straordinario, e non strutturale), e ne abbiamo più volte parlato su questo forum.
> 
> Però un conto è sentirmi dire, da uno che argomenta, che l'austerity è una boiata, perchè una contrazione dei consumi può instaurare una spirale mortifera quasi se non tanto quanto il pagamento di interessi debitori elevati. Questo io non solo lo accetto, ma lo apprezzo.
> ...


.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Aprile 2013)

Polemiche sul vicepresidente della Camera del M5S che non ha fermato il collega che sforava i tempi dell'intervento:
Il grillino sfora su tempi e contenuti, insorgono Pd e Pdl - Repubblica Tv - la Repubblica.it


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Aprile 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> .



C'è uno step 1 e uno step 2, ma andremmo troppo OT, ne riparliamo


----------



## jaws (30 Aprile 2013)

Mi fa piacere che finalmente si possa dialogare in maniera civile in questo topic.
E quindi ora per la gioia di tutti dirò una cosa a favore del M5S; finalmente ora che c'è un governo i parlamentari del movimento possono iniziare a fare quello in cui sono al momento i più bravi, stare all'opposizione.
Se riescono a fare un'opposizione fatta bene e ad allontanarsi gradualmente dal loro capo avranno il mio rispetto


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Grillo tira l'acqua al proprio mulino come normale che sia, *resta comunque il fatto che 8 milioni di cittadini per ora restano senza voce in capitolo*, la colpa di ciò è anche del M5S sia chiaro.


Senza offesa Darren, ma che stai a dì? A parte il fatto che, come hai giustamente detto tu, è Grillo che non ha voluto alleanze, ma da che mondo è mondo funziona così ovunque: c'è un governo ed una opposizione. Cosa avrebbero dovuto dire i 19milioni di cittadini che nel 2006 hanno votato il Nano (che ha perso per 20.000 voti) o quel 49% di americani che votano il partito che poi non vince le elezioni?

Sinceramente mi stupisco come si possa andare dietro a frasi senza senso di un comico che ne spara a più non posso per aizzare le folle. Poi magari se cambiano la legge elettorale non andrà bene perchè chi prende pochi voti in più governa a discapito degli altri.......


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Senza offesa Darren, ma che stai a dì? A parte il fatto che, come hai giustamente detto tu, è Grillo che non ha voluto alleanze, ma da che mondo è mondo funziona così ovunque: c'è un governo ed una opposizione. Cosa avrebbero dovuto dire i 19milioni di cittadini che nel 2006 hanno votato il Nano (che ha perso per 20.000 voti) o quel 49% di americani che votano il partito che poi non vince le elezioni?
> 
> Sinceramente mi stupisco come si possa andare dietro a frasi senza senso di un comico che ne spara a più non posso per aizzare le folle. Poi magari se cambiano la legge elettorale non andrà bene perchè chi prende pochi voti in più governa a discapito degli altri.......


Come avrai potuto leggere in questo topic e non solo, non sono proprio un fan dell'attuale sistema democratico, o proponi una democrazia vera (e non so quanto possa realmente funzionare) oppure sviluppi un sistema più funzionale, certo a dirsi è facile. Ovviamente è solo la mia opinione.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2013)

M5S, espulso Mastrangeli
L'annuncio di Beppe Grillo sul suo blog precisando che l'88,8% ,pari a 17.177 voti, ha votato per l'espulsione del senatore M5S Marino Mastrangeli. Beppe Grillo comunica che:"Le operazioni di voto si sono concluse". "Gli aventi diritto erano 48.292, di questi hanno votato in 19.341. L'88,8% (pari a 17.177 voti) ha votato per l'espulsione, il restante 11,2% (pari a 2.164 voti) ha votato per il no".

Ansa

Mastrangeli attacca:

http://video.repubblica.it/dossier/...one-non-siamo-in-corea-del-nord/126962/125468


----------



## jaws (1 Maggio 2013)

Hanno cacciato lui e non Bertola.
Questo mi fa riflettere molto


----------



## Mou (1 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> M5S, espulso Mastrangeli
> L'annuncio di Beppe Grillo sul suo blog precisando che l'88,8% ,pari a 17.177 voti, ha votato per l'espulsione del senatore M5S Marino Mastrangeli. Beppe Grillo comunica che:"Le operazioni di voto si sono concluse". "Gli aventi diritto erano 48.292, di questi hanno votato in 19.341. L'88,8% (pari a 17.177 voti) ha votato per l'espulsione, il restante 11,2% (pari a 2.164 voti) ha votato per il no".
> 
> Ansa
> ...



Mastrangeli paga per essere andato a Pomeriggio5 da BARBARA D'URSO. ESpulsione sacrosanta.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Maggio 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Mastrangeli paga per essere andato a Pomeriggio5 da BARBARA D'URSO. ESpulsione sacrosanta.



esatto ... ma a quanto pare basta far polemica che anche questa cosa serve come scusa


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Maggio 2013)

Spero che finalmente molti di voi aprano gli occhi :


----------



## runner (2 Maggio 2013)

il pd voleva solo i voti del M5S

poi le cose sono andate come sarebbero dovute andare dal giorno dopo le elezioni senza perdere tempo


----------



## smallball (2 Maggio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> il pd voleva solo i voti del M5S
> 
> poi le cose sono andate come sarebbero dovute andare dal giorno dopo le elezioni senza perdere tempo




lo dico da parecchio tempo...Beppe Grillo vuole governare ma da solo...il problema e' semplicemente riuscirci

- - - Aggiornato - - -



runner ha scritto:


> il pd voleva solo i voti del M5S
> 
> poi le cose sono andate come sarebbero dovute andare dal giorno dopo le elezioni senza perdere tempo




lo dico da parecchio tempo...Beppe Grillo vuole governare ma da solo...il problema e' semplicemente riuscirci

- - - Aggiornato - - -



runner ha scritto:


> il pd voleva solo i voti del M5S
> 
> poi le cose sono andate come sarebbero dovute andare dal giorno dopo le elezioni senza perdere tempo




lo dico da parecchio tempo...Beppe Grillo vuole governare ma da solo...il problema e' semplicemente riuscirci


----------



## Blu71 (2 Maggio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Spero che finalmente molti di voi aprano gli occhi :



Ma cosa ti aspettavi che dicesse *attualmente* visto che il PD sostiene il Governo con il PDL? Davvero pensi che Bersani non avrebbe accettato o meglio inserito esponenti del M5S nel suo Governo?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa ti aspettavi che dicesse *attualmente* visto che il PD sostiene il Governo con il PDL? Davvero pensi che Bersani non avrebbe accettato o meglio inserito esponenti del M5S nel suo Governo?



Dai blu, in questi giorni altri esponenti del PD hanno dichiarato che hanno dovuto effettuare questa scelta solo per colpa del m5s che non voleva fare un governo con loro. Non parliamo di un passato remoto, ma di pochi giorni fa e sicuro nei prossimi giorni usciranno altre dichiarazioni con queste tesi.


----------



## Lollo7zar (2 Maggio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Spero che finalmente molti di voi aprano gli occhi :



ma era chiarissimo anche nello ********* con bersani, lui chiedeva appoggio esterno cosa che anche grillo voleva perchè ha da sempre detto di essere contro governi di spartizione poltrone


----------



## Doctore (2 Maggio 2013)

Adesso capovolgiamo la realta dei fatti?Era grillo che chiedeva di fare il governo con il pd e non viceversa??
Scusate ma in che mondo parallelo sto vivendo?Si e' dimesso Bersani o Grillo?


----------



## Blu71 (2 Maggio 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Dai blu, in questi giorni altri esponenti del PD hanno dichiarato che hanno dovuto effettuare questa scelta solo per colpa del m5s che non voleva fare un governo con loro. Non parliamo di un passato remoto, ma di pochi giorni fa e sicuro nei prossimi giorni usciranno altre dichiarazioni con queste tesi.




Stanis io sarò ingenuo ma, secondo me, se Grillo avesse detto di si a Bersani adesso il M5S avrebbe dei ministri invece di stare a gridare all'inciucio.


----------



## jaws (6 Maggio 2013)

Inizio i ripensamenti: "No a Grillo, i 5Stelle vogliono tutta la diaria"


----------



## James Watson (6 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Stanis io sarò ingenuo ma, secondo me, se Grillo avesse detto di si a Bersani adesso il M5S avrebbe dei ministri invece di stare a gridare all'inciucio.



Non è questione di ingenuità, quello che è successo era precisamente il disegno di grillo.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Maggio 2013)

I M5S e la diaria: la restituzione volontaria
Per il 48 % dei parlamentari bisogna restituire «secondo coscienza». Grillo: «Lo stipendio di 5mila euro lordi»
Corriere della Sera


----------



## Blu71 (6 Maggio 2013)

M5S, no a Grillo e Casaleggio «Diaria? Non la restituiamo»

L'Unità


----------



## tamba84 (6 Maggio 2013)

anche oggi si son distinti.. momento d silenzio gli unici che fischiano


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Maggio 2013)

Balle , hanno accettato tutti la restituzione ...


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Maggio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Balle , hanno accettato tutti la restituzione ...



Fonte?


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Maggio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Fonte?


LORO !!!!!... a differenza di tutti gli altri partiti nel moVimento hai la possibilità di chiedere a loro e loro ti rispondono... hanno già confermato che faranno come promesso.. continuate a leggere la repubblica va...


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Maggio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> LORO !!!!!... a differenza di tutti gli altri partiti nel moVimento hai la possibilità di chiedere a loro e loro ti rispondono... hanno già confermato che faranno come promesso.. continuate a leggere la repubblica va...



Veramente è la notizia che riportano tutte le testate.

Quindi la fonte sarebbe costituita dai diretti interessati? Non credi ci sia un pochetto di conflitto di interesse?


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Maggio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Veramente è la notizia che riportano tutte le testate.
> 
> Quindi la fonte sarebbe costituita dai diretti interessati? Non credi ci sia un pochetto di conflitto di interesse?



Conflitto di interesse ?? no aspetta forse stai confondendo le cose...

qui non si parla di comunicati stampa , cose sentite dire.. o accordi sotto banco... 

qui si parla di ragazzi a cui puoi chiedere e ad un insieme di gente a cui loro poi devono rendere conto... 

è cambiato il meccanismo ... capisco che facciate difficoltà a capirlo.. ma la cosa è molto piu semplice delle leggi comma 2 paragrafo 3 che siamo abituati...


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Maggio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Conflitto di interesse ?? no aspetta forse stai confondendo le cose...
> 
> qui non si parla di comunicati stampa , cose sentite dire.. o accordi sotto banco...
> 
> ...



No mi sa che sei tu che non hai capito 

Se la fonte di cui parli sono i diretti interessati, tu cosa ti aspetti, che ti dicano "sì sì, c'è stato il referendum, vogliamo tenerci la diaria" ? (cosa peraltro più che legittima, chi dice il contrario).

Signor Berlusconi lei è mai stato con Ruby? "No assolutamente". Fonte totalmente imparziale XD

In più mi pare che Crimi non abbia smentito...


----------



## jaws (7 Maggio 2013)

E il sondaggio tra i parlamentari? c'è stato o è una balla anche quello?


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> E il sondaggio tra i parlamentari? c'è stato o è una balla anche quello?



No ma proprio di questo si parla. [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] sostiene che anno tutti accettato di restituirla, io vorrei solo capire da dove arrivano le informazioni e quale sia la loro attendibilità.

Poi per me se li possono anche tenere tutti, i soldi.


----------



## jaws (7 Maggio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> No ma proprio di questo si parla. [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] sostiene che anno tutti accettato di restituirla, io vorrei solo capire da dove arrivano le informazioni e quale sia la loro attendibilità.
> 
> Poi per me se li possono anche tenere tutti, i soldi.



Io vorrei anche sapere come fare per avere informazioni sul mondo in futuro; se tutti i giornali scrivono balle, se tutti i telegiornali dicono balle, se tutti i siti internet di informazione scrivono balle; dove una persona può prendere informazioni?


----------



## Hell Krusty (7 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Io vorrei anche sapere come fare per avere informazioni sul mondo in futuro; se tutti i giornali scrivono balle, se tutti i telegiornali dicono balle, se tutti i siti internet di informazione scrivono balle; dove una persona può prendere informazioni?


www.appeppecrilloodiolakastah1!111!!.it


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Maggio 2013)

le informazioni basta cercarsele e non credere al tg5 o alla repubblica... dai su ragazzi siete intelligenti.. non fatemi dire cose che sapete... 

Lo sappiamo tutti che è in atto una cosa mai successa prima.. si sta cercando in tutti i modi di infangare il 5 stelle davanti alla popolazione.. ora posso capire un nonno o mio zio che manco so che sia un pc... ma voi ragazzi onestamente non mi spiego questa ostinazione contro il 5 stelle.. al posto che capire che finalmente qualcuno sta facendo qualcosa per questo paese sembrate contrari a prescindere... 
[MENTION=103]Hell Krusty[/MENTION] sei una persona molto intelligente... mi dai una motivazione valida sul perchè tu sia cosi ossessionato dal 5 stelle ? 
[MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION] l'attendibilità delle notizie è vera perchè viene da loro direttamente.. il paragone con il pedofilo per cortesia neanche facciamolo che è ovvio che lui dica cosi altrimenti va in galera...


----------



## jaws (7 Maggio 2013)

mi scriveresti o se non si può qui mi manderesti per messaggio un elenco di siti internet affidabile in cui ci sono notizie vere?


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Maggio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> le informazioni basta cercarsele e non credere al tg5 o alla repubblica... dai su ragazzi siete intelligenti.. non fatemi dire cose che sapete...
> 
> Lo sappiamo tutti che è in atto una cosa mai successa prima.. si sta cercando in tutti i modi di infangare il 5 stelle davanti alla popolazione.. ora posso capire un nonno o mio zio che manco so che sia un pc... ma voi ragazzi onestamente non mi spiego questa ostinazione contro il 5 stelle.. al posto che capire che finalmente qualcuno sta facendo qualcosa per questo paese sembrate contrari a prescindere...
> [MENTION=103]Hell Krusty[/MENTION] sei una persona molto intelligente... mi dai una motivazione valida sul perchè tu sia cosi ossessionato dal 5 stelle ?
> [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION] l'attendibilità delle notizie è vera perchè viene da loro direttamente.. il paragone con il pedofilo per cortesia neanche facciamolo che è ovvio che lui dica cosi altrimenti va in galera...



Lo sappiamo tutti? Io non lo so, chiedo appunto a te.
Poi, contrario a prescindere, non direi. Sto solo chiedendo informazioni, e tu non me le stai dando.
Infine, come puoi dire che non hanno un conflitto di interesse? Se loro ti dicono "sì sì l'abbiamo restituita, non c'è stato nessun referendum" e poi se la intascano, non ci hanno mica guadagnato raccontando una balla? Se vuoi posso farti altri paragoni che non coinvolgano il nano ma il concetto sempre quello è.

Io mica chiedo tanto, tu continui a dire di informarsi ma non dai fonti...nè ne specifichi eventualmente la credibilità...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Maggio 2013)

Mi pare la storia dei rimborsi elettorali.
"Eh ma il m5s non può rinunciare ai rimborsi perché non ne ha diritto!" "Per questo dicono di rinunciarci!" E lo statuto e quello e quell'altro...
Cosa che è andata avanti per un po', a cui qualcuno ancora crede poi


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Maggio 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Mi pare la storia dei rimborsi elettorali.
> "Eh ma il m5s non può rinunciare ai rimborsi perché non ne ha diritto!" "Per questo dicono di rinunciarci!" E lo statuto e quello e quell'altro...
> Cosa che è andata avanti per un po', a cui qualcuno ancora crede poi



Ma io non ho nessun problema con la diaria in sè, io vorrei solo che venissero date informazioni. non semplicemente "loro mentono", altrimenti diventa un atto di fede. Per me poi i cinque stelle possono tenersi tutto.


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Maggio 2013)

Questo è il video che riguarda le dichiarazioni di Crimi






Non parla da nessuna parte della Diaria, nè del referendum parlamentare che avrebbe sconfessato le idee di Grillo.

Semplicemente, parla d'altro. Fa il politico. Non penso sia un commento di parte, semplicemente non ne parla.

Ora, magari è tutta una montatura, e questo video è di tre/quattro settimane fa. Magari gli hanno fatto la domanda sbagliata, ma a me sembra eloquente, vista la sua introduzione (fatta male, peraltro, parlando di stipendi in maniera generica. VOlutamente o meno, non lo so).

E' un fake? Me lo si dimostri per favore.
E' un complotto? Me lo si dimostri per favore.

Io è da gennaio che faccio domande a cui nessuno mi sa rispondere, eppure non chiedo di mutare l'acqua in benzina...


----------



## Livestrong (7 Maggio 2013)

È lasciategli prendere sti 18 mila euro. L'importante é che smuovano un po' il deretano, che finora non hanno fatto una mazza


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Maggio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma io non ho nessun problema con la diaria in sè, io vorrei solo che venissero date informazioni. non semplicemente "loro mentono", altrimenti diventa un atto di fede. Per me poi i cinque stelle possono tenersi tutto.


Semplicemente ci sono persone molto prese, vedi Lollo, a cui viene il nervoso a leggere certe cose e si fanno prendere dal momento e rispondono in modo «piccato» per questo, lo capisco benissimo 
C'è chi si fa prendere dalla discussione e poi presta il fianco a chi vuole solo polemizzare, entrando così in un circolo vizioso, visto che la risposta polemizzante lo farà innervosire ancora di più. 

Il codice di comportamento del m5s, firmato dagli eletti, prevede la rendicontazione online di tutte le spese, quando hanno ricevuto il primo stipendio? 5/6 giorni fa?
Quando usciranno le rendicontazioni si potrà entrare nel merito e fare le proprie considerazioni; uscite queste, se si trovasse qualcosa di anomalo, oppure se non uscissero proprio e fossero in atto comportamenti in controtendenza rispetto a quanto dichiarato si potrà dare sfogo ad ogni sorta di riflessione. 
Come ho detto prima, mi ricorda la storia dei rimborsi, oppure dei fondi raccolti per la campagna elettorale del m5s. «Non hanno diritto ai rimborsi", « che fine hanno fatto i soldi donati?" ecc..
Sappiamo poi come sono finite le cose.

Prima si aspetta di vedere i fatti e poi si faranno le dovute osservazioni.

PS
Una cosa, basta con la storia che la gente non ti risponde, perché è oggettivamente falso, ogni volta continui a ripeterlo di continuo, come a certificare una tesi tutta tua.
Le risposte le hai avute da diversi utenti, a volte articolate in maniera elaborata e dettagliata, altre volte in maniera più "passionale e semplicistica", se le risposte non ti convincono e ti paiono banali pazienza, scrivi che le risposte che hai avuto le hai trovate fallaci, deboli, poco convincenti, non che le persone non ti rispondono perché così oltre a provocare maggiore irritazione, le persone da cui "vorresti risposte" perdono totalmente la voglia di interloquire; se non alla prima volta, alla seconda non ti rispondono sul serio e fanno prima, così almeno danno credito a quanto dici.
Ti sembrano risposte senza senso quelle che hai ricevuto in questi mesi? Pacifico, ma sono appunto risposte.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Maggio 2013)

Un'intervista di Ballarò (mai andata in onda, chissà come mai  ) a di battista sulla questione stipendi e diaria...


----------



## Liuk (7 Maggio 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Un'intervista di Ballarò (mai andata in onda, chissà come mai  ) a di battista sulla questione stipendi e diaria...



La bella immagine del deputato giovane, educato e pieno di buona volontà si scontra con il contesto: una folla di caproni arroganti e sbruffoni tutto intorno, che si sentono forti ad accerchiare una singola persona che fa il suo lavoro.
Sono pronto a scommettere inoltre che almeno metà di quello stesso gregge (che personalmente mi ha ricordato la folla con le fiamme e i forconi di alcune puntate dei Simpson) fino a 6 mesi fa votava Berlusconi.


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Maggio 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Semplicemente ci sono persone molto prese, vedi Lollo, a cui viene il nervoso a leggere certe cose e si fanno prendere dal momento e rispondono in modo «piccato» per questo, lo capisco benissimo
> C'è chi si fa prendere dalla discussione e poi presta il fianco a chi vuole solo polemizzare, entrando così in un circolo vizioso, visto che la risposta polemizzante lo farà innervosire ancora di più.
> 
> Il codice di comportamento del m5s, firmato dagli eletti, prevede la rendicontazione online di tutte le spese, quando hanno ricevuto il primo stipendio? 5/6 giorni fa?
> ...



Scusa chi mi avrebbe detto come si mette in atto il programma?
Scusa ma chi mi avrebbe spiegato come opera l'sgv4?
Scusa ma chi mi avrebbe spiegato come mai l'italia a settembre fallirà?

Cioè, Stanis, passare per ***** no eh...

Mi parli di questo argomento, mi rispondi, ad esempio con il video che hai messo sotto, e io sono felice, no, di più, perchè io sono qua per informarmi, prima di tutto. Tra l'altro, continuo a dire, per me i 5 stelle possono tenersi tutto, fino all'ultimo centesimo. Fossero questi i problemi in italia. Tra l'altro il video spiega fino ad un certo punto, ma chiaramente, come dici tu, se e quando ci saranno le pubblicazioni dei rimborsi, sarà tutto chiaro.

Ma non venirmi a dire che ho ricevuto risposte, perchè di risposte ne avrò ricevute 2 per ogni 10 quesiti. Vaghe, nel migliore dei casi. Posto che alle tematiche di cui sopra risposte proprio non ne ho avute (forse ho avuto dei "non so". Permettimi, non posso considerarla una risposta), le volte che ho avuto risposte (rare) il tenore è quello di Lollo: "allora tieniti berlusconi", "informati", "questa non è la realtà".

E sarei io ad irritare il mio interlocutore scusa?

Dai su.


----------



## Doctore (7 Maggio 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> La bella immagine del deputato giovane, educato e pieno di buona volontà si scontra con il contesto: una folla di caproni arroganti e sbruffoni tutto intorno, che si sentono forti ad accerchiare una singola persona che fa il suo lavoro.
> Sono pronto a scommettere inoltre che almeno metà di quello stesso gregge (che personalmente mi ha ricordato la folla con le fiamme e i forconi di alcune puntate dei Simpson) fino a 6 mesi fa votava Berlusconi.


Sul fatto che i militanti del m5s votavano berlusconi non sono cosi sicuro...anzi il m5s ha posizioni molto vicine all estrema sinistra/estrema destra...un mix micidiale


----------



## Liuk (8 Maggio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Sul fatto che i militanti del m5s votavano berlusconi non sono cosi sicuro...anzi il m5s ha posizioni molto vicine all estrema sinistra/estrema destra...un mix micidiale



Non sottovalutare l'italiano medio (o forse dovrei dire sopravvalutare...)


----------



## juventino (9 Maggio 2013)

*Grillo ha annunciato che M5S proporrà ineleggibilità di Berlusconi.*


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Maggio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Grillo ha annunciato che M5S proporrà ineleggibilità di Berlusconi.*



Al di là della vicenda in sè (Berlusconi non dovrebbe essere eleggibile per demenza senile) bisognerebbe attendere che la sentenza passi in giudicato. Per ora, Berlusconi è ancora considerabile come innocente.


----------



## ildemone85 (9 Maggio 2013)

io propongo l'arresto di grillo per attentato agli organi costituzionali.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Maggio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Al di là della vicenda in sè (Berlusconi non dovrebbe essere eleggibile per demenza senile) bisognerebbe attendere che la sentenza passi in giudicato. Per ora, Berlusconi è ancora considerabile come innocente.



Il M5S se non sbaglio chiede l'ineleggibilità non per la condanna ma per la legge 461 del 1957 poiché stessa sostiene, all’articolo 10 comma 1, che non sono eleggibili “coloro che in proprio o in qualità di rappresentanti legali di società o di imprese private risultino vincolati con lo Stato per contratti di opere o di somministrazioni, oppure per concessioni o autorizzazioni amministrative di notevole entità economica".


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il M5S se non sbaglio chiede l'ineleggibilità non per la condanna ma per la legge 461 del 1957 poiché stessa sostiene, all’articolo 10 comma 1, che non sono eleggibili “coloro che in proprio o in qualità di rappresentanti legali di società o di imprese private risultino vincolati con lo Stato per contratti di opere o di somministrazioni, oppure per concessioni o autorizzazioni amministrative di notevole entità economica".



Ah allora è ben altro discorso


----------



## juventino (9 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il M5S se non sbaglio chiede l'ineleggibilità non per la condanna ma per la legge 461 del 1957 poiché stessa sostiene, all’articolo 10 comma 1, che non sono eleggibili “coloro che in proprio o in qualità di rappresentanti legali di società o di imprese private risultino vincolati con lo Stato per contratti di opere o di somministrazioni, oppure per concessioni o autorizzazioni amministrative di notevole entità economica".



Esatto, è proprio questo a cui Grillo fa riferimento. Per una volta direi che ha detto qualcosa di ampiamente condivisibile.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il M5S se non sbaglio chiede l'ineleggibilità non per la condanna ma per la legge 461 del 1957 poiché stessa sostiene, all’articolo 10 comma 1, che non sono eleggibili “coloro che in proprio o in qualità di rappresentanti legali di società o di imprese private risultino vincolati con lo Stato per contratti di opere o di somministrazioni, oppure per concessioni o autorizzazioni amministrative di notevole entità economica".



Esatto... beh direi che questa cosa è si ampiamente condivisibile !!


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Maggio 2013)

Non credo di poter pubblicare il link, ma chi lo desidera, può leggere uno splendido commento di Beppe Severgnini sul sito del Corriere.

Soprattutto la frase di chiusura, è quantomeno curiosa


----------



## Doctore (9 Maggio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Non credo di poter pubblicare il link, ma chi lo desidera, può leggere uno splendido commento di Beppe Severgnini sul sito del Corriere.
> 
> Soprattutto la frase di chiusura, è quantomeno curiosa


perche tu leggi i giornali di gente schiava dei badroni banghieri?!Ce solo una verita quella del m5s che scrive su indernet e difende i poveri cittadini


----------



## James Watson (9 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il M5S se non sbaglio chiede l'ineleggibilità non per la condanna ma per la legge 461 del 1957 poiché stessa sostiene, all’articolo 10 comma 1, che non sono eleggibili “coloro che in proprio o in qualità di rappresentanti legali di società o di imprese private risultino vincolati con lo Stato per contratti di opere o di somministrazioni, oppure per concessioni o autorizzazioni amministrative di notevole entità economica".



Confermo, la partita sull'ineleggibilità si gioca su questo punto.


----------



## Prinz (9 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il M5S se non sbaglio chiede l'ineleggibilità non per la condanna ma per la legge 461 del 1957 poiché stessa sostiene, all’articolo 10 comma 1, che non sono eleggibili “coloro che in proprio o in qualità di rappresentanti legali di società o di imprese private risultino vincolati con lo Stato per contratti di opere o di somministrazioni, oppure per concessioni o autorizzazioni amministrative di notevole entità economica".



NOn ha alcun senso. E' una legge del 57, Berlusconi è in Parlamento dal 94.


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Maggio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> NOn ha alcun senso. E' una legge del 57, Berlusconi è in Parlamento dal 94.



Momento. Non è che se nessuno l'ha invocata allora va tutto bene...


----------



## Prinz (9 Maggio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Momento. Non è che se nessuno l'ha invocata allora va tutto bene...



fu invocata, ma la giunta per le elezioni presieduta da D'Alema lo dichiarò comunque eleggibile. E allora formalmente era lui il legale rapp. di Mediaset. Oggi non più, che io sappia (ma posso sbagliarmi)


----------



## Hell Krusty (9 Maggio 2013)

Da twitter:
Serenella Mattera ‏@SerenellaM 1h
#M5S Camera propone taglio risorse 7% per tutti ministeri. Inclusi scuola, ricerca e cultura. La commissione boccia l'emendamento



Ah.


----------



## Lollo7zar (9 Maggio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> NOn ha alcun senso. E' una legge del 57, Berlusconi è in Parlamento dal 94.



la costituzione è del 45, io non la rispetterei, siamo ne 2013....ah infatti già lo fanno


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Maggio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> fu invocata, ma la giunta per le elezioni presieduta da D'Alema lo dichiarò comunque eleggibile. E allora formalmente era lui il legale rapp. di Mediaset. Oggi non più, che io sappia (ma posso sbagliarmi)



Non lo sapevo


----------



## Prinz (9 Maggio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Non lo sapevo



Una tra le innumerevoli prodezze del nostro centrosinistra


----------



## Prinz (9 Maggio 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> la costituzione è del 45, io non la rispetterei, siamo ne 2013....ah infatti già lo fanno



Raga, guardiamo in faccia alla realtà. Questa proposta, astrattamente sensata, è in realtà l'ennesimo tentativo di sgambetto al PD. In primis perché assolutamente intempestiva, dal momento che Berlusconi non è più formalmente intestatario delle sue aziende. In secundis perché il PD si trova nella posizione di non poter assolutamente votare un simile provvedimento. L'ultimo a cui può dar fastidio una simile iniziativa è Berlusconi stesso, visto che sa benissimo che non passerà mai.


----------



## Doctore (9 Maggio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Raga, guardiamo in faccia alla realtà. Questa proposta, astrattamente sensata, è in realtà l'ennesimo tentativo di sgambetto al PD. In primis perché assolutamente intempestiva, dal momento che Berlusconi non è più formalmente intestatario delle sue aziende. In secundis perché il PD si trova nella posizione di non poter assolutamente votare un simile provvedimento. L'ultimo a cui può dar fastidio una simile iniziativa è Berlusconi stesso, visto che sa benissimo che non passerà mai.


Quoto...ma poi mettiamo caso che il pd voti l l'ineleggibilità di berlusconi...il governo cade e poi?Ah giusto tanto a ottobre non c abbiamo piu i soldi per pagare le pensioni


----------



## Prinz (9 Maggio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Quoto...ma poi mettiamo caso che il pd voti l l'ineleggibilità di berlusconi...il governo cade e poi?Ah giusto tanto a ottobre non c abbiamo piu i soldi per pagare le pensioni



In una simile eventualità Berlusconi guadagnerebbe solamente consenso


----------



## ildemone85 (9 Maggio 2013)

grillo rosica perchè ormai può solo pulire i cessi del parlamento.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Maggio 2013)

Rimborsi, Grillo ai parlamentari M5S: “Nomi di chi tiene i soldi”. Lo staff frena

Il Fatto Quotidiano


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Maggio 2013)

M5S il gruppo piu discusso dal 1900 ..incredibile che ogni cosa che faccia il movimento venga criticata mentre le vaccate fatte da tutti gli altri aldri negli ultimi 30anni siano passate cosi... sotto gli occhi di tutti...


----------



## James Watson (10 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Rimborsi, Grillo ai parlamentari M5S: “Nomi di chi tiene i soldi”. Lo staff frena
> 
> Il Fatto Quotidiano



Per una volta sono d'accordo con Grillo.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Maggio 2013)

Scontro tra Grillo e Letta: 'E' golpe', 'Inaccettabile'
Premier: 'Io taglio stipendi, lui fatica su diaria'. Replica: 'No lezioni da mantenuto della politica'

Ansa


----------



## jaws (10 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Scontro tra Grillo e Letta: 'E' golpe', 'Inaccettabile'
> Premier: 'Io taglio stipendi, lui fatica su diaria'. Replica: 'No lezioni da mantenuto della politica'
> 
> Ansa



Schulz ha poi rincarato la dose: "Di solito quelli che alzano più la voce poi non amano assumersi le responsabilità"
Colpito e affondato


----------



## Livestrong (10 Maggio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Per una volta sono d'accordo con Grillo.



Ma se il tuo partito ci campa col finanziamento pubblico


----------



## James Watson (11 Maggio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma se il tuo partito ci campa col finanziamento pubblico



A parte il fatto che qui si sta parlando delle diarie dei parlamentari, sono due cose giusto un filo "diverse"..
Io ci vedo una coerenza apprezzabile: prima delle elezioni i parlamentari di grillo hanno detto che avrebbero rinunciato agli stipendi ed ora tentennano. Fa bene Grillo a dire pubblicamente chi si sta auto-sbugiardando e a fargli fare una figura di m.

Che cosa c'entri poi il Pd in questo caso, me lo dovresti spiegare..


----------



## Livestrong (12 Maggio 2013)

Mah, mi sembrano questioni di lana caprina. Sentire gente del pd che attacca i 5 stelle per gli stipendi (soldi pubblici, così come il finanziamento ai partiti) mi fa ridere, tutto qui


----------



## juventino (12 Maggio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> M5S il gruppo piu discusso dal 1900 ..incredibile che ogni cosa che faccia il movimento venga criticata mentre le vaccate fatte da tutti gli altri aldri negli ultimi 30anni siano passate cosi... sotto gli occhi di tutti...



Non sono grillino, ma su questo concordo al 100%. Ma infondo è normale, visto che TUTTI i media sono a libro paga dei partiti o campano coi finanziamenti pubblici.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Maggio 2013)

Grillo: "Chi tiene rimborsi si mette fuori da M5S.
Basta di prendere botte, ora sarà guerra"

La Repubblica


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2013)

M5S, una cena segreta per i dissidenti
"Basta bavagli, bisogna dialogare" Contatti col Pd Civati, che svela: "L'idea è fare un gruppo". I parlamentari malpancisti sono circa
30. Il leader: "Non ci sono deputati ma solo portavoce" 

La Repubblica


----------



## Solo (7 Giugno 2013)

Furnari e Labriola passano dal M5S al gruppo misto. Comincia la disgregazione?


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Giugno 2013)

Giusto cosi , guardacaso gli unici 2 che hanno creato problemi nella restituzione della diaria... se non fai come si è deciso sei fuori .. ripeto giusto cosi

- - - Updated - - -

Ps: per cortesia non riportate notizie della repubblica... è faziosa all invero simile..


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Giugno 2013)

a proposito di Repubblica : 

"Olio di ricino a 5 Stelle”: Repubblica cancella articolo. 
CLAMOROSA (ennesima) figuraccia di Repubblica.it!
Il quotidiano di De Benedetti pubblica in homepage l’articolo di Marco Bracconi dal titolo “Olio di ricino a 5 Stelle” per poi rimuoverlo dopo pochi minuti! Il motivo della “censura” è abbastanza palese.. Repubblica ha preso una cantonata clamorosa! Ecco cos’è successo:
La parlamentare del Movimento 5 Stelle, Laura Castelli, durante un intervento sulla TAV, riferendosi alle ditte in odor di mafia che inquinano gli appalti ha detto: "..io a questi attori sì che darei l’olio di ricino“. Il riferimento all’olio di ricino è una chiara risposta al collega della Lega Nord, Stefano Allasia, che precedentemente rivolgendosi ai manifestanti NO TAV aveva detto: “forse vi servirebbe un po’ di olio di ricino per capire“.
Repubblica e compagni non potevano farsi scappare un’occasione simile.. Una deputata dei 5 Stelle che parla di olio di ricino? Schiaffiamola subito in homepage e diciamo anche che si riferiva ai giornalisti! E così fecero..
Peccato che dopo pochi minuti e dopo aver probabilmente letto il resoconto stenografico, hanno immediatamente rimosso l’articolo!
Come spesso accade, però, la rete è più rapida della censura e l’articolo RIDICOLO di Bracconi che parla di olio di ricino da somministrare ai giornalisti è stato recuperato!


----------



## jaws (7 Giugno 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Furnari e Labriola passano dal M5S al gruppo misto. Comincia la disgregazione?



è già cominciata da un pezzo


P.S. perchè non si possono riportare notizie da Repubblica ma si possono riportare interi articoli dal blog di grillo?


----------



## Doctore (7 Giugno 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Giusto cosi , guardacaso gli unici 2 che hanno creato problemi nella restituzione della diaria... se non fai come si è deciso sei fuori .. ripeto giusto cosi
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Ps: per cortesia non riportate notizie della repubblica... è faziosa all invero simile..


c e un giornale non fazioso?


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Giugno 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> c e un giornale non fazioso?



C'è il blog


----------



## Doctore (7 Giugno 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> C'è il blog


----------



## jaws (12 Giugno 2013)

La senatrice Adele Gambaro accusa Grillo per gli scarsi risultati elettorali delle comunali e lui attraverso il blog la invita ad andarsene.
Democrazia...


----------



## juventino (12 Giugno 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> c e un giornale non fazioso?



In Italia no. E questo aldilà di quel buffone di Grillo.


----------



## Livestrong (12 Giugno 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> C'è il blog



C'è anche la cosa


----------



## Blu71 (24 Giugno 2013)

M5S, lascia anche Zaccagnini 
«C'era un clima irrespirabile, non mi sentivo più a mio agio». Il deputato al gruppo misto. «Restituita in ogni caso la diaria»

Corriere della Sera


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Giugno 2013)

Anche se mi piacerebbe sapere se questi tizi hanno lasciato il M5S perché non condividevano più il programma di quel partito,o perché hanno scoperto il fascino delle auto blu,delle pensioni d'oro e degli stipendi da favola.


----------



## O Animal (13 Novembre 2013)

La deputata del Movimento 5 Stelle Emanuela Corda durante la seduta parlamentare per la commemorazione dei caduti della strage di Nassiriya ha dichiarato: 
«_Tutti noi ricordiamo commossi i 19 italiani deceduti in quell'attacco kamikaze, e oggi siamo vicini ai loro familiari; a volte ricordiamo anche i 9 iracheni che lavoravano nella base italiana, ma non troppo spesso. Nessuno ricorda però il giovane marocchino che si suicidò per portare a compimento quella strage: quando si parla di lui, se ne parla solo come di un assassino, e non anche come di una vittima, perché anch'egli fu vittima oltre che carnefice_».


----------



## andre (13 Novembre 2013)

Il discorso è leggermente più complesso ed anche il virgolettato non è completo. 
Riporto un altro pezzo:
«Un’ideologia criminale lo aveva convinto che quella strage fosse un gesto eroico e lo aveva mandato a morire - ha detto riferendosi al kamikaze che piombò sulla base italiana a bordo di un automezzo imbottito di esplosivo -. E non è escluso che quel giovane, come tanti kamikaze islamici, fosse spinto dalla fame e dalla speranza che quel suo sacrificio sarebbe servito per far vivere meglio i suoi familiari, che spesso vengono risarciti per il sacrificio del loro caro.


----------



## mandraghe (13 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> La deputata del Movimento 5 Stelle Emanuela Corda durante la seduta parlamentare per la commemorazione dei caduti della strage di Nassiriya ha dichiarato:
> «_Tutti noi ricordiamo commossi i 19 italiani deceduti in quell'attacco kamikaze, e oggi siamo vicini ai loro familiari; a volte ricordiamo anche i 9 iracheni che lavoravano nella base italiana, ma non troppo spesso. Nessuno ricorda però il giovane marocchino che si suicidò per portare a compimento quella strage: quando si parla di lui, se ne parla solo come di un assassino, e non anche come di una vittima, perché anch'egli fu vittima oltre che carnefice_».



Quindi anche tutti i nazisti oltre che carnefici erano vittime di un'ideologia criminale...


----------



## O Animal (13 Novembre 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> Il discorso è leggermente più complesso ed anche il virgolettato non è completo.
> Riporto un altro pezzo:
> «Un’ideologia criminale lo aveva convinto che quella strage fosse un gesto eroico e lo aveva mandato a morire - ha detto riferendosi al kamikaze che piombò sulla base italiana a bordo di un automezzo imbottito di esplosivo -. E non è escluso che quel giovane, come tanti kamikaze islamici, fosse spinto dalla fame e dalla speranza che quel suo sacrificio sarebbe servito per far vivere meglio i suoi familiari, che spesso vengono risarciti per il sacrificio del loro caro.



Perfetto ma allora anche quelli che spacciano per "fame", quelli che rubano per "aiutare la loro famiglia", quelli che entrano nelle cosche mafiose e commettono crimini come Capaci per "aiutare i loro cari" sono tutti giustificati e da commemorare per i loro crimini?

Se durante la commemorazione di 19 italiani, che erano in una zona irachena in cui esercito e carabinieri aiutavano l'amministrazione civile a ricostruire i danni della guerra, un deputato della Repubblica italiana si lamenta che "ricordiamo commossi i 19 italiani" e che "nessuno ricorda il giovane marocchino" che con un camion cisterna carico di esplosivo si è lanciato contro la caserma uccidendo proprio quei 19 italiani e altri 9 civili, per quanto mi riguarda prenderei l'illusa ed IPOCRITA deputata Corda, la esilierei dall'Italia e la porterei in Palestina tra le famiglie delle brigate dei martiri di al-Aqsa e la lascerei lì ad aiutare questa povera gente per il resto della sua vita.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> La deputata del Movimento 5 Stelle Emanuela Corda durante la seduta parlamentare per la commemorazione dei caduti della strage di Nassiriya ha dichiarato:
> «_Tutti noi ricordiamo commossi i 19 italiani deceduti in quell'attacco kamikaze, e oggi siamo vicini ai loro familiari; a volte ricordiamo anche i 9 iracheni che lavoravano nella base italiana, ma non troppo spesso. Nessuno ricorda però il giovane marocchino che si suicidò per portare a compimento quella strage: quando si parla di lui, se ne parla solo come di un assassino, e non anche come di una vittima, perché anch'egli fu vittima oltre che carnefice_».



Ma basta *******.. per cortesia non insultate la vostra intelligenza !!!!!


----------



## Mou (13 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma basta *******.. per cortesia non insultate la vostra intelligenza !!!!!



Premetto che ho votato M5S (pentito). La tua difesa in questo caso mi sembra un po' forzata...


----------



## O Animal (13 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma basta *******.. per cortesia non insultate la vostra intelligenza !!!!!



Non è una questione di insultare l'intelligenza è questione di togliere la parola a chi non se la merita per ignoranza, stupidità, ipocrisia, meschinità, volgarità, indecenza, viltà...

Raramente ho sentito un ragionamento più vergognoso di questo. Non mi interessa che sia del M5S o dell'azione cattolica Ambrosiana, se avessi sentito al bar una persona pronunciare delle frasi simili l'avrei lapidata (figurativamente).


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Novembre 2013)

Sono messi malissimo. Ma non mi sorprende, Grillo nasce comico e resta comico. Ha solo cavalcato il pensiero populista stanco delle tasse e dei "magna-magna" di cui lui stesso è protagonista

A parole son tutti bravi, ma a fatti son tutti incapaci. Il problema risiede nella mentalità dell'italiano medio e approfittatore. E purtroppo, essendo radicato nella cultura del nostro paese, ci vorrebbe una bomba atomica per estirparla.


----------



## Doctore (13 Novembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sono messi malissimo. Ma non mi sorprende, Grillo nasce comico e resta comico. Ha solo cavalcato il pensiero populista stanco delle tasse e dei "magna-magna" di cui lui stesso è protagonista
> 
> A parole son tutti bravi, ma a fatti son tutti incapaci. Il problema risiede nella mentalità dell'italiano medio e approfittatore. E purtroppo, essendo radicato nella cultura del nostro paese, ci vorrebbe una bomba atomica per estirparla.


Quoto alla grande.
Grillo lo vedono come il berlusconi del 94 e l hanno votato...L italiano s illude sempre sperando in un messia.
Sul discorso di nassyria SICURAMENTE La deputata del m5s non ha detto quelle parole è stata una macchinazione mediatica!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Novembre 2013)

No no attenzione ..io sto semplicemente dicendo che le parole cosi riportate sono SBAGLIATE . Non ha detto cosi !!!


----------



## vota DC (13 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> La deputata del Movimento 5 Stelle Emanuela Corda durante la seduta parlamentare per la commemorazione dei caduti della strage di Nassiriya ha dichiarato:
> «_Tutti noi ricordiamo commossi i 19 italiani deceduti in quell'attacco kamikaze, e oggi siamo vicini ai loro familiari; a volte ricordiamo anche i 9 iracheni che lavoravano nella base italiana, ma non troppo spesso. Nessuno ricorda però il giovane marocchino che si suicidò per portare a compimento quella strage: quando si parla di lui, se ne parla solo come di un assassino, e non anche come di una vittima, perché anch'egli fu vittima oltre che carnefice_».



Se l'attentatore fosse stato italiano il PD avrebbe tirato fuori lo stesso discorso. Se in certe parti del mondo c'è un clima di lobotomizzati o gente così morta di fame che fa queste cose sono vittime anche loro...le chiamavano vittime del sistema. Ma dato che sono problemi del Marocco non me ne importa granché.
Piuttosto ho notato che nessuno si fila di striscio i civili morti nell'attentato che erano poveracci che passavano per caso, mica gente che voleva ammazzarsi per far danni o correre rischi per far carriera.


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Novembre 2013)

Per caso avete sentito mai nominare Pino Chet?


----------



## Doctore (13 Novembre 2013)

Mussolini è stato una vittima di guerra,un carnefice?O entrambi?
A sto punto vale tutto...mettiamoci anche pol pot,hitler,stalin,lenin,franco ecc...
Troviamo la data della morte di hitler e ricordiamolo no?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Novembre 2013)

Alla deputata del M5S che ha ricordato il kamikaze deceduto dovrebbero bastonarla pesantemente.


----------



## ildemone85 (13 Novembre 2013)

poco da fare, il movimento neocomunista non si smentisce mai.


----------



## Liuk (13 Novembre 2013)

Non so voi, a me questa "ventata di aria nuova" ricorda tanto un mix tra i peggiori esemplari di Lega, Verdi e Rifondazione.


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Novembre 2013)

Sono completamente di sale. 



“Non mi interessa da dove prenderemo i soldi per il reddito di cittadinanza, li prenderemo da qualche parte."
"La crescita toglie posti di lavoro." 
"Dobbiamo uscire dagli spazi mentali. Lavoro e reddito devono essere considerati in modo separato. Lavoro O reddito. Il reddito non lo può più dare il lavoro”.

C'è il video. Non posto il link per non andare contro il regolamento, ma è un articolo (CON VIDEO) di oggi 15 novembre, del fatto quotidiano. Vi prego di fare lo sforzo di cercare, semplicemente "fatto quotidiano grillo reddito cittadinanza". Il primo risultato è quello.

Una parte di me muore dentro oggi. Seriamente. Siamo arrivati a questo. Lo dico, sperando di non essere additato come fascista, berlusconiano, o altre boiate : comunismo economico. Perché di questo si tratta. Uno Stato in cui il reddito deve esserci, non importa se uno lavora o no.

Mi è venuta la pelle d'oca. Ho tanta, tanta, tanta, tanta paura.


----------



## Doctore (15 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Sono completamente di sale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


''ehh allora continua a votare la feccia che negli ultimi 20 anni ha rovinato l'italia''.
Non troverai altre risposte.


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Novembre 2013)

Ma io mi chiedo una cosa [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION], sei un imprenditore, gestisci tanto lavoro tu e tanti posti di lavoro per altri...ma davvero, ma non vedi, non senti cosa farnetica? Ma ti rendi conto della portata di quello che sta dicendo?

Se al governo ci va gente di sto calibro nessuno dovrà più preoccuparsi della crisi: ci pensano loro a chiudere tutto "per legge", magari espropriando un po' di roba così ci sono i soldi del reddito di cittadinanza, e facciamo una bella "rivoluzione proletaria" all'antica, così ci ritroviamo fra due anni come stile di vita tipo Haiti o la Thailandia delle isole. Bello.


----------



## Albijol (15 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> "La crescita toglie posti di lavoro."



 ma l'hai detto lui in persona o uno dei suoi dipend... ops intendevo parlamentari


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Novembre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> ma l'hai detto lui in persona o uno dei suoi dipend... ops intendevo parlamentari



Lui Lui. Se qualcuno mi spiega come "scorporare" un video dal sito del fatto quotidiano lo posto volentieri.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Novembre 2013)

Aiuto è impazzito. Fermate tutto


----------



## Doctore (15 Novembre 2013)

Ma che impazzzito...
è morto che parla che farà parte di qualche loggia massonica che vuole screditare ''il nuovo che avanza''


----------



## O Animal (15 Novembre 2013)

Agghiaggiande Agghiaggiande Agghiaggiande Agghiaggiande Agghiaggiande Agghiaggiande Agghiaggiande Agghiaggiande Agghiaggiande 

Non ho sentito nemmeno Chavez parlare così. Un delirio assoluto.

Ma dove pensa d'essere? Nel Qatar????? Come generiamo la ricchezza per pagare il reddito dalla nascita se nessuno lavora se non per scelta personale in uno dei paesi maggiormente densamente popolati del pianeta e senza risorse naturali?


----------



## Dexter (15 Novembre 2013)

Barbara Berlusconi non è adatta a risollevare le sorti del Milan perchè in possesso di una laurea in Filosofia che ha poco a che fare col mondo del calcio e del danaro. Un comico col diploma in ragioneria invece può risollevare le sorti di un paese


----------



## Dexter (15 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


>



Tralasciando ciò che dice,che non ha certo bisogno di commenti,è un oratore  Non è per nulla convincente oltre ad avere una capacità di linguaggio di una capra. Non può fare il politico,non ne ha proprio le capacità!


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma io mi chiedo una cosa [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION], sei un imprenditore, gestisci tanto lavoro tu e tanti posti di lavoro per altri...ma davvero, ma non vedi, non senti cosa farnetica? Ma ti rendi conto della portata di quello che sta dicendo?
> 
> Se al governo ci va gente di sto calibro nessuno dovrà più preoccuparsi della crisi: ci pensano loro a chiudere tutto "per legge", magari espropriando un po' di roba così ci sono i soldi del reddito di cittadinanza, e facciamo una bella "rivoluzione proletaria" all'antica, così ci ritroviamo fra due anni come stile di vita tipo Haiti o la Thailandia delle isole. Bello.



non commento piu questo topic


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> non commento piu questo topic



Fai come credi Lollo, ma guarda che hai una responsabilità. Come tutti quelli che votano e hanno votato 5 stelle.
Siete stanchi (come tutti noi del resto) dei vecchi politici, l'abbiamo capito.
Però Lollo qua non è una questione di "tifo" politico. Non scherziamo dai. Non è una sconfitta fare un passo indietro, è un atto di grande maturità. Hai le orecchie per sentire ed il cervello per intendere, le "proposte" e le "idee" di Grillo sono nel video di cui sopra, senza filtri, distorsioni o affini. Ti prego, riflettici. E spero lo facciano tutti. Stiamo rischiando grossissimo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Fai come credi Lollo, ma guarda che hai una responsabilità. Come tutti quelli che votano e hanno votato 5 stelle.
> Siete stanchi (come tutti noi del resto) dei vecchi politici, l'abbiamo capito.
> Però Lollo qua non è una questione di "tifo" politico. Non scherziamo dai. Non è una sconfitta fare un passo indietro, è un atto di grande maturità. Hai le orecchie per sentire ed il cervello per intendere, le "proposte" e le "idee" di Grillo sono nel video di cui sopra, senza filtri, distorsioni o affini. Ti prego, riflettici. E spero lo facciano tutti. Stiamo rischiando grossissimo.



Non condivido quello che hai scritto ma mettiamo che tu abbia ragione .. che alternativa abbiamo se non la scelta di rottura ? che alternativa abbiamo se non il voto contrario ?? 

Questa classe politica ci ha ammazzato.. ha distrutto le aziende .. il 40% dei giovani è senza lavoro .. cosa si puo fare ?


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non condivido quello che hai scritto ma mettiamo che tu abbia ragione .. che alternativa abbiamo se non la scelta di rottura ? che alternativa abbiamo se non il voto contrario ??
> 
> Questa classe politica ci ha ammazzato.. ha distrutto le aziende .. il 40% dei giovani è senza lavoro .. cosa si puo fare ?



Premesso che io oggi voterei ancora Monti (ma sono scelte mie, che possono essere condivisibili o meno) io ti invito a riflettere sulle parole di Grillo, Lollo. La strada per attuare questi discorsi è una sola: tu oggi hai 3 imprese? Fra due anni non le avrai più, con Grillo alla guida. Non è terrorismo psicologico Lollo, e nemmeno una provocazione, credimi. Ti prego. Riascoltalo, senti cosa dice. Sei una persona intelligente. Qui non si sta parlando di scegliere "il meno peggio" o "il nuovo". Qui siamo di fronte a deliri puri.


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Novembre 2013)

Questo è un commento al video del fatto quotidiano:

"Tutti a fare per forza lavori contro natura pur di guadagnare soldi, andare a fare qualsiasi cosa pur di sopravvivere, quando possiamo essere sostituiti da una macchina. Ha perfettamente ragione, il problema è che il popolo è troppo AMMAESTRATO per capirlo"


Ma davvero, davvero, davvero non vedete nulla di ASSURDO in tutto questo?


----------



## Hammer (15 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Sono completamente di sale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Questo è andato di testa. 

Il M5S deve levare in qualche modo Grillo dalle balle, e se gli attivisti avranno sale in zucca sosterranno (e anche nuovi cittadini, credo) il movimento con ancora più vigore dopo la sua uscita.


----------



## mandraghe (15 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Sono completamente di sale.
> 
> “*Non mi interessa da dove prenderemo i soldi per il reddito di cittadinanza, li prenderemo da qualche parte*."
> "*La crescita toglie posti di lavoro.*"
> ...



Ma dai questo è un gombloddo!

Sicuramente hai travisato 

nemmeno Berlusca in forma sarebbe capace di sparare un mucchio di idiozie simili..eh ma Grillo invece...

Eh ma criticare le stupidaggini di Grillo vuol dire giustificare i papponi che hanno rovinato l'Italia...non capisco dove sia il collegamento tra le due cose..ad oggi il m5s non ha nemmeno avuto una chiara linea politica..solo sparate, demagogia, e poco altro

Riguardo alle frasi evidenziate penso sia inutile ogni commento...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (15 Novembre 2013)

La cosa che più condivido di Grillo è il reddito di cittadinanza. Una cosa quasi impossibile nel breve termine, ma necessaria in futuro, il primo articolo della costituzione è anacronistico, non può sopravvivere solo chi ha un lavoro, e il lavoro deve essere una scelta che va premiata, non un obbligo. Inoltre i soldi del reddito di cittadinanza verrebbero comunque spesi dalla gente, facendo girare l'economia, e in parte ritornando allo stato sotto forma di tasse?


----------



## Hammer (15 Novembre 2013)

_"Allora perché non dire "facciamo un reddito di cittadinanza"! Per tutti, per diritto, per diritto di esistenza, da quando nasci a quando muorii hai un reddito! Poi se vuoi lavorare lavori e lo aggiungi [un altro reddito], se non vuoi lavorare non lavori. Vi sembra una cosa esagerata? C'è in tutta Europa!"_

C'è in tutta Europa COSA?
È evidente che non sa nemmeno quello che dice. È totalmente andato


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (15 Novembre 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> _"Allora perché non dire "facciamo un reddito di cittadinanza"! Per tutti, per diritto, per diritto di esistenza, da quando nasci a quando muorii hai un reddito! Poi se vuoi lavorare lavori e lo aggiungi [un altro reddito], se non vuoi lavorare non lavori. Vi sembra una cosa esagerata? C'è in tutta Europa!"_
> 
> C'è in tutta Europa COSA?
> È evidente che non sa nemmeno quello che dice. È totalmente andato



in Svezia sicuramente, appena finisci la scuola dell' obbligo hai un assegno mensile anche se non cerchi un lavoro.
In Germania un mio amico emigrato a Berlino, senza cittadinanza tedesca, una volta perso il lavoro il comune gli calcolava rata d'affitto, spese di gas e luce, e pure le spese dei trasporti pubblici giornalieri, la somma gli veniva pagata mensilmente, inoltre il comune provvedeva a mandare proposte di lavoro, che se non avrebbe accettato poi avrebbe perso il diritto al sussidio. Ma parlo di 10 anni fa, e magari ci sono anche differenze tra lander e lander.
"Tutta l' Europa fa così" è una boutade, ma non è lontana dal vero.


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Novembre 2013)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> La cosa che più condivido di Grillo è il reddito di cittadinanza. Una cosa quasi impossibile nel breve termine, ma necessaria in futuro, il primo articolo della costituzione è anacronistico, non può sopravvivere solo chi ha un lavoro, e il lavoro deve essere una scelta che va premiata, non un obbligo. Inoltre i soldi del reddito di cittadinanza verrebbero comunque spesi dalla gente, facendo girare l'economia, e in parte ritornando allo stato sotto forma di tasse?



Con ordine:
Forme di assistenza statale per chi non ha un lavoro gia' esistono (sussidio di disoccupazione, cassa integrazione e similari), e' gia' un "di più'" rispetto all'ordine naturale delle cose: se qualcuno vuole mangiare da che mondo e' mondo si procura il cibo, non gli piove in testa dal cielo.

Secondariamente, al di la' delle "verita'" di Grillo, tutto il mondo si basa sul lavoro. Questo vuol dire che se tu parti dal presupposto che "tanto non serve lavorare per vivere" devi avere un sistema tale da garantire risorse a tutti. Noi questo non lo abbiamo. Siamo un paese che dipende dall'estero, in tutto e per tutto. Un'autarchia non puo' esistere da noi, perche' non abbiamo le risorse.

Terzo: il reddito "di diritto" non e' tassato, perche' nell'utopistica idea di dare il reddito "per sport", di certo non si arriverebbe a sfondare la no tax area. Inoltre, non girerebbe nulla a livello economico, in quanto non produci più niente, e per sobbarcare questo ideale assurdo del reddito di diritto dovresti portare via il reddito a chi invece lavora. Sposti i soldi da una tasca all'altra. Non aumenti nessun potere di acquisto.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (15 Novembre 2013)

Rischiano di vincere le elezioni,qui in Basilicata.


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Novembre 2013)

Ulteriori particolari del "reddito di cittadinanza":

Per come l'ha messa giu' Grillo, tutti dovrebbero goderne. Parliamo dunque non di 9 milioni di italiani, ma di 60. Se dai 10.000 euro all'anno a 60 milioni di persone, ottieni un costo di 600 miliardi. Per dare un'idea, circa un terzo del debito pubblico italiano, creatosi in decenni. In un anno.

Secondo: immaginate che ripercussioni potrebbe avere il "paese dei balocchi" in cui non serve lavorare per vivere, a livello di immigrazione (e conseguente aumento dei costi).


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Novembre 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Rischiano di vincere le elezioni,qui in Basilicata.



Ti scongiuro, se conosci gente che vota 5 stelle, parlaci. Ti prego. Fai vedere loro questo video, spiega loro cosa implica. Non possiamo veramente autodistruggerci cosi.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (15 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Con ordine:
> Forme di assistenza statale per chi non ha un lavoro gia' esistono (sussidio di disoccupazione, cassa integrazione e similari), e' gia' un "di più'" rispetto all'ordine naturale delle cose: se qualcuno vuole mangiare da che mondo e' mondo si procura il cibo, non gli piove in testa dal cielo.
> 
> Secondariamente, al di la' delle "verita'" di Grillo, tutto il mondo si basa sul lavoro. Questo vuol dire che se tu parti dal presupposto che "tanto non serve lavorare per vivere" devi avere un sistema tale da garantire risorse a tutti. Noi questo non lo abbiamo. Siamo un paese che dipende dall'estero, in tutto e per tutto. Un'autarchia non puo' esistere da noi, perche' non abbiamo le risorse.
> ...



"da che mondo è mondo" non ha senso, una volta non c'erano nemmeno istituti previdenziali e sanità pubblica, lo stato sociale è un' invenzione moderna, il reddito di cittadinanza non è altro che la giusta evoluzione del welfare-state.
Il sussidio di disoccupazione lo prendono solo quelli che hanno lavorato l'anno precedente, e dura un anno, per chi non ha lavoro da anni non c'è alcun sussidio.

Il mondo è fondato sul lavoro? ma le macchine producono di più degli uomini, e la finanza genera profitti che non sono correlati al lavoro. Nessuno sta dicendo che bisogna eliminare il lavoro, ma anzi il lavoro deve essere premiato di più di oggi.
Chi va ad un colloquio di lavoro per fame non ha potere contrattuale. La disoccupazione odierna è stata creata ad arte per abbassare i salari: più domanda di lavoro = salari più bassi. Se invece la gente non avesse bisogno di lavorare per sopravvivere, le aziende naturalmente offrirebbero contratti di lavoro onesti e ben pagati.

Ma a parte queste considerazioni, i 1000 euro "a testa" di cui parla Grillo son troppi, una famiglia con due figli maggiorenni arriverebbe a prendere 4000 euro? e le pensioni? chi ha lavorato tutta la vita dovrebbe prendere quanto chi non ha mai fatto nulla? la pensione minima dovrebbe essere alzata almeno a 2000 euro?
In questo sta la demagogia grillina, se dicesse "sussidio per tutti: 300 euro al mese" non accontenterebbe i sognatori scansafatiche che non vogliono solo sopreavvivere gratis, ma vogliono vivere comodamente: elettrodomestici (lavastoviglie, lavatrice, cucina, tv, pay-tv), automobile, computer, sport e hobbies. Grillo purtroppo non dice che se vuoi quelle cose dovresti lavorare.

"Il reddito di diritto non è tassato"? non capisco che intendi, non si sta parlando di eliminare l' IVA o altre tasse indirette, (luce acqua, rifiuti, bollo, canone..) anche se sarebbe un bene. Di quei 1000 euro spesi, un quarto ritornerebbero allo stato. E i restanti andrebbero ad aumentare i consumi interni. E con una domanda di beni maggiore, c'è anche un bisogno di produzione maggiore, e quindi una richiesta di lavoro.
L'autarchia c'entra poco, siamo carenti di materie prime, ma questo problema rimane con sussidio o senza sussidio, e non è nemmeno vero che bisogna per forza esportare per far fronte all' acquisto di materie prime e di energia elettrica: il turismo è una fonte di guadagno autarchica.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (15 Novembre 2013)

La cosa più agghiacciante è "qui avete il mare...potete vivere di turismo".

Sbrotfl,ma neanche Berlusconi.

Ma che turismo può avere Scanzano Jonico?


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Novembre 2013)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> "da che mondo è mondo" non ha senso, una volta non c'erano nemmeno istituti previdenziali e sanità pubblica, lo stato sociale è un' invenzione moderna, il reddito di cittadinanza non è altro che la giusta evoluzione del welfare-state.
> Il sussidio di disoccupazione lo prendono solo quelli che hanno lavorato l'anno precedente, e dura un anno, per chi non ha lavoro da anni non c'è alcun sussidio.
> 
> Il mondo è fondato sul lavoro? ma le macchine producono di più degli uomini, e la finanza genera profitti che non sono correlati al lavoro. Nessuno sta dicendo che bisogna eliminare il lavoro, ma anzi il lavoro deve essere premiato di più di oggi.
> ...



Da che mondo e' mondo vuol dire che l'uomo ha dei bisogni. Se nessuno produce per soddisfare i bisogni, come li soddisfi? Con le macchine? E chi le costruisce, in primis, queste macchine? Chi le alimenta? E poi, diamo anche per assurdo (che e' veramente un assurdo) che ci siano le macchine per garantire il cibo a tutti, in italia, e diciamo sempre più per assurdo (stiamo arrivando a livelli di cyborg che neanche in terminator) ci siano le macchine che si autoriparano, che costruiscono le case da sole, che si guidano, etc. Parliamo di lavori "peculiari": tu andresti a farti cavare un dente da una macchina? Questo solo per quel che riguarda il concetto del "da che mondo e' mondo".

Questione estera: certo che abbiamo in ogni caso bisogno di materie prime. La differenza sta nel lavorare o meno. Vale a dire che all'estero questi deliri del "lavoriamo meno, stipendiamo tutti, ci pensano le macchine" non sanno manco cosa siano, e quindi se la nostra produzione crolla e i costi si alzano, come le paghi le materie prime?

Questione imposte: nessuno parla di iva (che sarebbe assolutamente neutrale, in quanto i consumi non muterebbero), bensi di imposte sui redditi, che, essendo minimi, non escono dalla no tax area.

Sul quantum ti ho risposto indirettamente prima, senza neanche arrivare a 1.000 euro al mese. Con 850 euro pro capite sono circa 600 miliardi l'anno. Bruscoli.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (15 Novembre 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> La cosa più agghiacciante è "qui avete il mare...potete vivere di turismo".
> 
> Sbrotfl,ma neanche Berlusconi.
> 
> Ma che turismo può avere Scanzano Jonico?



La costiera romagnola non è più bella della costiera ionica, è la mentalità imprenditoriale della gente che fa la differenza. In romagna hanno costruito un' economia del turismo invidiabile dal nulla in pochi anni. E si potrebbe fare un paragone anche con le località al sud della Spagna. Il turismo oggi incide per il 10% del pil e non può che aumentare, anche considerando le previsioni di aumento del turismo mondiale.


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Novembre 2013)

Ma poi, altra cosa: stiamo qui a parlare di queste fantomatiche macchine che garantirebbero il sussidio di diritto a 60 milioni di anime, sostituendole al lavoro, quando due terzi del pil e' prodotto dai servizi? Che facciamo, il robot avvocato?


----------



## #Dodo90# (15 Novembre 2013)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> in Svezia sicuramente, appena finisci la scuola dell' obbligo hai un assegno mensile anche se non cerchi un lavoro.
> In Germania un mio amico emigrato a Berlino, senza cittadinanza tedesca, una volta perso il lavoro il comune gli calcolava rata d'affitto, spese di gas e luce, e pure le spese dei trasporti pubblici giornalieri, la somma gli veniva pagata mensilmente, inoltre il comune provvedeva a mandare proposte di lavoro, che se non avrebbe accettato poi avrebbe perso il diritto al sussidio. Ma parlo di 10 anni fa, e magari ci sono anche differenze tra lander e lander.
> "Tutta l' Europa fa così" è una boutade, ma non è lontana dal vero.


Questi sono sussidi che ci sono anche in Italia. Cosa credi che in Svezia o in Germania campino con il reddito di cittadinanza? Anche in Italia ci sono sussidi di disoccupazione e se non dimostri di cercare lavoro li perdi. Che poi il welfare da noi non sia a livello degli altri paesi e che vada migliorato è un dato di fatto, ma che negli altri paesi si viva di reddito di cittadinanza ed il lavoro sia un hobby è una favoletta.

Tra l'altro in Germania questo fantomatico reddito di cittadinanza è di *345€*. Ora, vogliamo dire che in Germania campano con 345€?!?! E come mangiano, con le patate coltivate nell'orto con lo zio Beppe?


----------



## #Dodo90# (15 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ulteriori particolari del "reddito di cittadinanza":
> 
> Per come l'ha messa giu' Grillo, tutti dovrebbero goderne. Parliamo dunque non di 9 milioni di italiani, ma di 60. Se dai 10.000 euro all'anno a 60 milioni di persone, ottieni un costo di 600 miliardi. Per dare un'idea, circa un terzo del debito pubblico italiano, creatosi in decenni. In un anno.
> 
> Secondo: immaginate che ripercussioni potrebbe avere il "paese dei balocchi" in cui non serve lavorare per vivere, a livello di immigrazione (e conseguente aumento dei costi).


10.000 sono pochi, sono 800€ al mese e lui stesso nel video dice che sono pochi. Ma facciamo anche 10.000, sono 600 miliardi all'anno e non stiamo calcolando sanità, istruzione (o sarà facoltativa anche questa?) ed altre menate varie.

La storia delle macchine poi è da manicomio. 100 anni si campava di agricoltura, si piantavano le patate e te le mangiavi. Poi si è sviluppato il settore industriale e 40 anni fa tutti sognavano il posto in fabbrica. Adesso il settore terziario costituisce la maggior parte dei lavori e per chi non lo sapesse è tipico dei paesi sviluppati. Ecco, Grillo vuole tornare a 100 anni fa.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (15 Novembre 2013)

Non si sta dicendo che nessuno deve lavorare. Il senso del sussidio sta nel dare ai cittadini un potere contrattuale nelle interviste di lavoro, per cui uno lavorerebbe solo se motivato, e non perchè se no morirebbe di fame, con conseguente aumento della produttività (è notorio che lavoratori non motivati e in conflitto con i datori di lavoro hanno produttività inferiore).

I conti non sono così catastrofici cmq, (considera anche che devi escludere i minori, quindi il 20% di 60 milioni di cittadini)
30 milioni di persone che percepirebbero 500 euro al mese farebbero 180 miliardi, di cui un quinto ritornerebbe allo stato come gettito fiscale, che nel 2012 è stato di 410 miliadri, quindi ipotizziamo 450 miliardi di gettito fiscale, a fronte del quale 180 miliardi non sarebbero essere così ingestibili. 
Devi considerare cmq le conseguenze sarebbero un'impennata dei consumi, quindi del PIL, quindi anche del gettito fiscale, della produzione e della produttività, e della felicità e l'annullamento del malcontento, insomma un boom della crescita economica e della salute. Un circolo virtuoso che "chi comanda" non ha interesse ad innescare, di fatto stanno insistendo su politiche che innescano circoli viziosi.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (15 Novembre 2013)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> La costiera romagnola non è più bella della costiera ionica, è la mentalità imprenditoriale della gente che fa la differenza. In romagna hanno costruito un' economia del turismo invidiabile dal nulla in pochi anni. E si potrebbe fare un paragone anche con le località al sud della Spagna. Il turismo oggi incide per il 10% del pil e non può che aumentare, anche considerando le previsioni di aumento del turismo mondiale.



Ho paura che il modello romagnolo non possa essere esportato in Basilicata. Oltretutto nella mia città la scorsa estate hanno addirittura vietato i concerti la sera,e la maggior parte dei lucani (almeno quelli della provincia di Matera) preferisce passare le vacanze in Puglia.



Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ti scongiuro, se conosci gente che vota 5 stelle, parlaci. Ti prego. Fai vedere loro questo video, spiega loro cosa implica. Non possiamo veramente autodistruggerci cosi.



Credo che non cambierebbe niente. A parte il fatto che ho provato a discutere con un grillino su questo forum e le uniche risposte che ricevevo erano "uh uh uh,certo certo,hai ragione tu,si si,come no,ah ah ah,lol,ma leggiti il programma!11!1! "
Fiato sprecato.


----------



## runner (16 Novembre 2013)

secondo me tra il berlu che è anacronistico, il pd con renzi perderà quota ogni giorno finchè reggerà sto governo, la lega che è s*******ta come vendola e monti che si è ritirato e non farà più politica prenderanno piede sempre di più le ali estreme e il m5stelle!!

l' unica mossa che potrebbero fare gli attuali politici per riprendersi è rinegoziare gli impegni in europa per "aiuto sociale" abbassando le tasse sul lavoro e dando un po' di soldi a chi non ne ha come sempre hanno fatto, se no sono destinati a sparire tutti davvero

le proposte del m5stelle essendo all' opposizione devono essere per forza un minimo scioccanti se no nessuno li prenderebbe in considerazione e perderebbero molto consenso....

non pensate che sia tutto come appare in TV o sui social network ormai le persone non hanno più pazienza


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Novembre 2013)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non si sta dicendo che nessuno deve lavorare. Il senso del sussidio sta nel dare ai cittadini un potere contrattuale nelle interviste di lavoro, per cui uno lavorerebbe solo se motivato, e non perchè se no morirebbe di fame, con conseguente aumento della produttività (è notorio che lavoratori non motivati e in conflitto con i datori di lavoro hanno produttività inferiore).
> 
> I conti non sono così catastrofici cmq, (considera anche che devi escludere i minori, quindi il 20% di 60 milioni di cittadini)
> 30 milioni di persone che percepirebbero 500 euro al mese farebbero 180 miliardi, di cui un quinto ritornerebbe allo stato come gettito fiscale, che nel 2012 è stato di 410 miliadri, quindi ipotizziamo 450 miliardi di gettito fiscale, a fronte del quale 180 miliardi non sarebbero essere così ingestibili.
> Devi considerare cmq le conseguenze sarebbero un'impennata dei consumi, quindi del PIL, quindi anche del gettito fiscale, della produzione e della produttività, e della felicità e l'annullamento del malcontento, insomma un boom della crescita economica e della salute. Un circolo virtuoso che "chi comanda" non ha interesse ad innescare, di fatto stanno insistendo su politiche che innescano circoli viziosi.



Rispondo solo perché, ironia vuole, ho avuto impegni di lavoro (magari Beppe mi salverà e mi farà restare a casa a ricevere il pane per diritto, ma per ora ancora mi tocca).

Di potere contrattuale i dipendenti in Italia ne hanno già fin troppo. Chiedete a [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION], che di diritto del lavoro ne sa a pacchi, se non ho ragione. Il fatto che oggi alle interviste o ai colloqui non ci sia potere contrattuale non dipende dai soggetti, dipende semplicemente dal fatto che per 1 posto ci sono 15 candidati. Cosa che non muta col reddito di cittadinanza.

Passiamo ai conti: già non capisco perché si dovrebbero escludere i minori (lo ius propinato da Grillo va "dalla nascita alla morte"), ma va beh, poi improvvisamente diventano 500, gli euro al mese, nonostante tutto il discorso ruoti intorno al "reddito minimo" e al "gli ultimi che vedo qui vivono con 600, 800 euro al mese", dunque non vedo cosa cambi con 500, può solo peggiorare. Infine, ti ripeto, il 20% (che immagino tu stia associando all'IVA) non si deve contare, perché per finanziare il reddito minimo stai togliendo ad italiani per dare ad italiani. Dunque il potere di acquisto complessivo non cambia. I consumi NON cambiano, altro che impennata.
Poi, in tutto questo, anche tirando per i capelli i conti, parliamo di "netti dall'iva" (e, ripeto, questi conti sono sbagliati) di 144 miliardi. Anche in questo caso, bruscoli proprio. Robetta. In 13 anni ci fai tutto il debito italiano dal dopoguerra ad oggi.


----------



## Dexter (17 Novembre 2013)

Se mettono il reddito geniale lavoro in nero e mi becco due stipendi  Vai Grillo siamo tutti con te


----------



## #Dodo90# (17 Novembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Se mettono il reddito geniale lavoro in nero e mi becco due stipendi  Vai Grillo siamo tutti con te



No no, che hai capito. Ha detto che chi vuole può lavorare e lo integra, è ancora meglio


----------



## Dexter (17 Novembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> No no, che hai capito. Ha detto che chi vuole può lavorare e lo integra, è ancora meglio


Ah quindi posso lavorare e prendermi soldi in più nosense rimanendo nella legalità  ? Il paese dei balocchi


----------



## Doctore (17 Novembre 2013)

per fare il reddito di cittadinanza e finanziarlo bisognerebbe privatizzare tutto il pubblico...dalla sanita,alla sicurezza.


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Novembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ah quindi posso lavorare e prendermi soldi in più nosense rimanendo nella legalità  ? Il paese dei balocchi



Ma davvero oh.
Immaginatevi cosa accadrebbe al già serio problema dell'immigrazione,una roba del genere ci porterebbe da 60 a 80 milioni di abitanti in dieci minuti.


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Novembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> per fare il reddito di cittadinanza e finanziarlo bisognerebbe privatizzare tutto il pubblico...dalla sanita,alla sicurezza.



Eh no. "O le famiglie, O le imprese", mica puoi salvarle privatizzandole.
E poi, se non devi lavorare per guadagnare, quanti posti di lavoro vacanti ci sarebbero?


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Novembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ah quindi posso lavorare e prendermi soldi in più nosense rimanendo nella legalità  ? Il paese dei balocchi



Puoi fare una combo breaker mica da ridere:

- Reddito di cittadinanza, diciamo 800 euro al mese.
- Lavoro part time da 400 euro al mese.
- Lavoro in nero, 800 euro al mese.

2.000 "facili facili" con contributi, previdenza etc


----------



## Doctore (17 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Eh no. "O le famiglie, O le imprese", mica puoi salvarle privatizzandole.
> E poi, se non devi lavorare per guadagnare, quanti posti di lavoro vacanti ci sarebbero?


Appunto...l assurdità del reddito del cittadinanza per come lo vuole grillo.


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Novembre 2013)

Ma poi [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] la cosa che davvero non riesco a capire, è che il massimo esponente politico del tuo partito ti viene a dire "in faccia" "O salviamo le imprese O salviamo le famiglie", e tu che sei un imprenditore non fai una piega. Capiscimi, non voglio fare polemica, ma cosa ti serve di più per convergere sull'idea che i 5 stelle non hanno nemmeno vagamente un concetto economico di base per parlare? Deve salire sul palco a dire "Chiuderemo tutte le attività imprenditoriali dell'utente Super_Lollo"? Cioè, se dice così ci ripensi, o lo segui stile berluscones fino alla morte?

Mi interessa molto inoltre sapere cosa pensa [MENTION=14]cris[/MENTION]. dell'argomento. Sei a favore o contro il reddito di cittadinanza/minimo/di diritto?


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Novembre 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> La cosa più agghiacciante è "qui avete il mare...potete vivere di turismo".
> 
> Sbrotfl,ma neanche Berlusconi.
> 
> Ma che turismo può avere Scanzano Jonico?



Ecco, io invece qui son d'accordo con Grillo (non tanto su Scanzano Jonico, che non conosco, ma in generale). L'Italia rispetto al resto del mondo ha un patrimonio culturale e naturale ENORME. Si potrebbe convergere molto, molto di più verso il settore turistico, dove di certo non rischiamo di essere "copiati" a basso costo dall'estero.


----------



## Mou (17 Novembre 2013)

Ho votato M5S e sono assolutamente pentito.


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Ho votato M5S e sono assolutamente pentito.



Spero con tutto il cuore che ce ne siano tanti, ma tanti tanti, come te.


----------



## prebozzio (17 Novembre 2013)

Basta vedere cosa fa il 90% dei cassa integrati: o sta a casa a guardare la tv, o va a giocare a tennis, o cerca lavoretti al nero.

Difficilmente accetta un nuovo lavoro perché andrebbe a guadagnare, nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi, meno di quello che prende stando a non far nulla.
E non investe neanche nella riqualifica, nella formazione professionale, perché "io ho lavorato e so già fare".

Non oso pensare cosa succederebbe con questo sussidio...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Novembre 2013)

Ma ce semo o ce famo?
Berlusconi sta iniziando da 1 anno a dire cose che m5s dicono da 5

che il MS non sia di sx lo ha dimostrato non facendo l'alleanza con il pd, fatto che a differenza di quello che molti sostengono ha dimostrato la serietà del movimento
Non scordiamoci che dalle elezioni sono passati altri mesi in cui il duo PD PDL non ha fatto una beatissima mazza
In questi giorni l'ennesima buffonata della falsa scissione del PDL
Ho ancora molti dubbi sul M5S, ma meno rispetto alle ultime elezioni
su PD PDL centristi invece penso che chiunque dotato di raziocinio non possa avere più dubbi che non siano ne intenzionati ne capaci di portarci fuori dalla crisi
Su SEL penso che si siano suicidati e la destra nazionale italiana fa sempre ridere o piangere decidete voi
I comunisti fortunatamente credo che si siano estinti
Credo che votare m5s sia l'unica alternativa anche per costringere pd e pdl ad assumersi finalmente le loro responsabilità invece di pensare alle risse da bottega


----------



## Tobi (17 Novembre 2013)

Il reddito dalla nascita è utopia, ci sarebbe un incremento demografico assurdo.
Pero magari la belen non avrebbe problemi a farsi mettere incinta da uno di noi


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Novembre 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Il reddito dalla nascita è utopia, ci sarebbe un incremento demografico assurdo.
> Pero magari la belen non avrebbe problemi a farsi mettere incinta da uno di noi



Come può essere un utopia una cosa che è già presente sotto varie forme in tutta europa?

La stranezza italiana è che ci sono varie forme di aiuto statale come l'esagerazioni di assunti nel pubblico impiego e la CIG, che non sono presenti nel resto d'europa
Al momento attuale ci sono cittadini di serie A e B anche come aiuti sociali e ciò lo trovo incostituzionale.
Il reddito di cittadinanza costerebbe supergiù come adesso solo che tutelerebbe tutti, ovviamente andrebbero eliminati per l'appunto CIG mobilità e licenziati gli statali in eccesso


----------



## Hammer (17 Novembre 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Come può essere un utopia una cosa che è già presente sotto varie forme in tutta europa?



Peccato che le varie forme siano radicalmente diverse rispetto a quanto profetizza Grillo


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Novembre 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ma ce semo o ce famo?
> Berlusconi sta iniziando da 1 anno a dire cose che m5s dicono da 5
> 
> che il MS non sia di sx lo ha dimostrato non facendo l'alleanza con il pd, fatto che a differenza di quello che molti sostengono ha dimostrato la serietà del movimento
> ...



Quindi siccome gli altri sono dei pagliacci che pensano solo a fare teatrini, eleggiamo uno che all'economia ci pensa, ma è talmente ignorante a riguardo che ci fa diventare il nuovo guatemala nel giro di due anni?


----------



## O Animal (18 Novembre 2013)

Una rondine non fa primavera, soprattutto quando il capo rondine sta perdendo la testa, però, anche se non esatto alla virgola, sembra esserci anche qualcuno che sa parlare...


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Novembre 2013)

Beh la Lezzi sta un paio di scale, non gradini, sopra il capopolo. Poi ha delle idee secondo me un poco confuse sui conti, ma almeno non crede nel piantare piante di soldi. Ma infatti sono gli stessi giornalisti ad essere stupiti delle sue competenze. Ma non capisco allora chi ha le redini, chi decide. La Lezzi fa un intervento SACROSANTO. MA SACROSANTO, sulle imprese, da preservare, sulle partite iva, da preservare, su un redditometro inadeguato. Ma un intervento da MANUALE, sempre nell ottica che la bacchetta magica non sta in tasca a nessuno, e di fatto non ho sentito proposte originali o strutturali. Quelle maggiormente valide alla fine sono quelle condivise. Inoltre non tiene conto di un discorso demografico, cinico, ma inevitabile. Il problema sta nel fatto Grillo dice esattamente il contrario. Quindi non capisco dove stia tutta questa solidita' interna di partito.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (18 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Rispondo solo perché, ironia vuole, ho avuto impegni di lavoro (magari Beppe mi salverà e mi farà restare a casa a ricevere il pane per diritto, ma per ora ancora mi tocca).
> 
> Di potere contrattuale i dipendenti in Italia ne hanno già fin troppo. Chiedete a [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION], che di diritto del lavoro ne sa a pacchi, se non ho ragione. Il fatto che oggi alle interviste o ai colloqui non ci sia potere contrattuale non dipende dai soggetti, dipende semplicemente dal fatto che per 1 posto ci sono 15 candidati. Cosa che non muta col reddito di cittadinanza.
> 
> ...



Ipotizzo 500 a testa, perchè con 1000 sei ricco. 1000 euro sono forse il limite di sopravvivenza di un single a Milano. Ma due genitori con due figli prederebbero 4000 euro al mese, e quella sarebbe la soglia minima? 
Anche con 500, se convivi come fanno già molti studenti e lavoratori e le famiglie, son più che sufficienti.

I consumi cambierebbero, perchè il potere d'acquisto attuale si sposterebbe su consumatori con esigenze diverse, con relativo diverso paniere d'acquisto.


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Novembre 2013)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ipotizzo 500 a testa, perchè con 1000 sei ricco. 1000 euro sono forse il limite di sopravvivenza di un single a Milano. Ma due genitori con due figli prederebbero 4000 euro al mese, e quella sarebbe la soglia minima?
> Anche con 500, se convivi come fanno già molti studenti e lavoratori e le famiglie, son più che sufficienti.
> 
> I consumi cambierebbero, perchè il potere d'acquisto attuale si sposterebbe su consumatori con esigenze diverse, con relativo diverso paniere d'acquisto.



Ah. Con 1.000 sei ricco. Cioè Grillo parla di "ultimi e penultimi" quando si riferisce a persone che campano con 600/800 euro al mese (e che gli danno ragione, con sonore ovazioni) e con 1.000 sei ricco. Che dire, la penso diversamente. Oltretutto si sta spingendo per spostare la soglia di "povertà" fiscale a 12.000 euro l'anno. Proprio la soglia di 1.000 al mese. Mi risulta difficile vedere in tale cifra una forma di ricchezza come comunemente concepita.


Secondariamente, se cerchiamo teorie sofisticate legate alle curve di utilità di ognuno (trascurando in toto il fatto che il tasso di risparmio non necessaraimente dipende dal reddito) allora tanto vale prendere in considerazione che sui beni di prima necessità vi sono aliquote iva ridotte quali il 4 e il 10%, oltre al fatto che per molte spese di base quali quelle mediche, assicurative etc esistono detrazioni forfettarie. Quindi, anche in questa ipotesi (forzata) in cui trasferiresti potere di acquisto verso soggetti meno propensi al risparmio, il sistema fiscale di incentivi ai redditi meno abbienti coprirebbe l'introito anche sui consumi.

Ma diamo anche per assodato tutto. Ma proprio tutto tutto di questo sistema stra forzato.
Nel migliore dei casi (eccedendo pure nell'arrotondamento) sono 100 miliardi l'anno.

Ma di che parliamo? Ci sono i comuni che cercano di raggranellare come possono 2/3 miliardi, c'è il governo che fa i salti mortali per coprire i 4,5 miliardi dell'imu, e sarebbe tutto tranquillo a "sputarne" 100?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (19 Novembre 2013)

Il M5S è stato sonoramente sconfitto alle elezioni regionali della Basilicata.


----------



## Morto che parla (19 Novembre 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Il M5S è stato sonoramente sconfitto alle elezioni regionali della Basilicata.



Fiuu....9%. Mi avevi fatto spaventare disgraziato.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (19 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Fiuu....9%. Mi avevi fatto spaventare disgraziato.





Onestamente non me la immaginavo questa batosta,hanno preso persino meno voti del centrodestra (che in Basilicata ha sempre fatto schifo)


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (19 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ah. Con 1.000 sei ricco. Cioè Grillo parla di "ultimi e penultimi" quando si riferisce a persone che campano con 600/800 euro al mese (e che gli danno ragione, con sonore ovazioni) e con 1.000 sei ricco. Che dire, la penso diversamente. Oltretutto si sta spingendo per spostare la soglia di "povertà" fiscale a 12.000 euro l'anno. Proprio la soglia di 1.000 al mese. Mi risulta difficile vedere in tale cifra una forma di ricchezza come comunemente concepita.



Beh ricchi per definizione no, ma con 1000 euro puoi andare a convivere con la compagna (2000 euro in 2), pagare mutuo o affitto, cibo, luce / gas, automobile, computer, telefoni, pay tv, vecanze, ecc, cioè non ti manca niente, e per me è ricchezza.

A proposito di mutui e prestiti, l'avere un reddito garantito allora dovrebbe valere come garanzia per mutui e leasing.
Ma dovresti sapere che siamo in un periodo di stretta del credito, e non tanto perchè la gente non offre garanzie.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Una rondine non fa primavera, soprattutto quando il capo rondine sta perdendo la testa, però, anche se non esatto alla virgola, sembra esserci anche qualcuno che sa parlare...



INCREDIBILE .. una del M5S che sa parlare ? che sa quello che dice ? ma scusate non erano tutti incapaci e ragazzini ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Novembre 2013)

Ps : l'intervento sulle imprese è da OSCAR.. il resto , le critiche al movimento ecc ecc sono solo aria fritta ... i fatti contano e lei sa fare il suo lavoro.. gli altri 4 pirla che son in studio non sanno neanche cosa sta dicendo .


----------



## smallball (19 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ps : l'intervento sulle imprese è da OSCAR.. il resto , le critiche al movimento ecc ecc sono solo aria fritta ... i fatti contano e lei sa fare il suo lavoro.. gli altri 4 pirla che son in studio non sanno neanche cosa sta dicendo .


il male dei 5 Stelle e' un uomo nato a Genova nel 1948....che ormai ha perso ogni contatto con la realta'


----------



## Hammer (19 Novembre 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> il male dei 5 Stelle e' un uomo nato a Genova nel 1948....che ormai ha perso ogni contatto con la realta'



Aggiungo, che effettivamente condiziona TROPPO il movimento e le sue idee. A queste condizioni non lo voterò mai


----------



## Mou (19 Novembre 2013)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Beh ricchi per definizione no, ma con 1000 euro puoi andare a convivere con la compagna (2000 euro in 2), pagare mutuo o affitto, cibo, luce / gas, automobile, computer, telefoni, pay tv, vecanze, ecc, cioè non ti manca niente, e per me è ricchezza.
> 
> A proposito di mutui e prestiti, l'avere un reddito garantito allora dovrebbe valere come garanzia per mutui e leasing.
> Ma dovresti sapere che siamo in un periodo di stretta del credito, e non tanto perchè la gente non offre garanzie.



Secondo questo ragionamento tutte le coppie con entrambi i coniugi lavoratori fanno la bella vita, addirittura vacanze e pay tv.
Non sono d'accordo. Per assurdo, secondo il tuo ragionamento le coppie che non arrivano alla fine del mese o hanno figli o uno dei due coniugi non lavora. 
2000€ in due sono poco. Per vivere a Milano in una buona zona servono 900€ per un bilocale. 150€ di rata mutuo macchina, e siamo a 1050€. Aggiungiamo le bollette (50€?) e internet (20€?): 1120€. Due abbonamenti ai mezzi sono 70€: 1190€. Con i restanti 810€ la coppia deve mangiare, vestirsi, pagare la benzina anche solo una volta al mese (80€?), comprare tutto ciò che serve per la casa ogni mese (dentifricio, sapone, spugne, sacchi della spazzatura, olio, caffè), ricaricare il credito del cellulare (40€ in due?), pagarsi il cellulare, comprare un gelato). 
2000€ in due sono pochissimo.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (19 Novembre 2013)

900 euro un bilocale?? e poi non sei ricco? mutuo della macchina, beh dipende da che macchina e quanto dura il mutuo, esistono anche macchine usate eh. Poi se vivi in città l'auto non è indispensable, l'auto serve in provincia. Per mangiare, in due, bastano 50 euro alla settimana. Il credito del cellulare 20 euro al mese è esagerato, e se hai internet, che non è da considerare un lusso, le comunicazioni le gestisci dal pc. Poi vuoi anche andare in vacanza. E anche lo smartphone. E tutti gli elettrodomestici, ovvio. E andare al cinema, al ristorante e in discoteca. E questa sarebbe la soglia minima di povertà, LOL


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Quindi siccome gli altri sono dei pagliacci che pensano solo a fare teatrini, eleggiamo uno che all'economia ci pensa, ma è talmente ignorante a riguardo che ci fa diventare il nuovo guatemala nel giro di due anni?



io risposte non ne ho, ho solo domande
tu cosa proponi? andiamo avanti con pd pdl sperando che risolvano tutto loro?


----------



## Morto che parla (19 Novembre 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> io risposte non ne ho, ho solo domande
> tu cosa proponi? andiamo avanti con pd pdl sperando che risolvano tutto loro?



Per carità, neanche io ho la bacchetta magica, ci mancherebbe . Io di mio ritengo che Monti avrebbe dovuto continuare a lavorare.


----------



## Morto che parla (19 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> INCREDIBILE .. una del M5S che sa parlare ? che sa quello che dice ? ma scusate non erano tutti incapaci e ragazzini ?



Lollo è inutile che generalizzi. Io sono il primo a riconoscere che la Lezzi sa molto più di tanti altri politici, ma non è questo il punto.
Dice l'ESATTO CONTRARIO DI QUELLO CHE DICE GRILLO, Lollo. L'esatto contrario. E secondo te l'elettorato ascolta di più Grillo o la Lezzi? Dunque, si sta prendendo in giro l'elettorato?
Inoltre la generalizzazione è OVVIA nel momento in cui si vede il manifesto del Movimento, che dice cialtronerie. Sarei MOLTO, MOLTO curioso di sapere cosa pensa la Lezzi del programma economico dei 5 stelle. E allora arriviamo al quesito fondamentale: se questo partito ha al suo interno persone almeno mediamente competenti, perché promette cose ASSURDE? Perché la Lezzi non ha voluto/potuto dire la sua relativamente al programma del movimento (perché mi rifiuto di credere che una persona che dice queste cose si prostri davanti a quell'accozzaglia di fanfaluche)?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Lollo è inutile che generalizzi. Io sono il primo a riconoscere che la Lezzi sa molto più di tanti altri politici, ma non è questo il punto.
> Dice l'ESATTO CONTRARIO DI QUELLO CHE DICE GRILLO, Lollo. L'esatto contrario. E secondo te l'elettorato ascolta di più Grillo o la Lezzi? Dunque, si sta prendendo in giro l'elettorato?
> Inoltre la generalizzazione è OVVIA nel momento in cui si vede il manifesto del Movimento, che dice cialtronerie. Sarei MOLTO, MOLTO curioso di sapere cosa pensa la Lezzi del programma economico dei 5 stelle. E allora arriviamo al quesito fondamentale: se questo partito ha al suo interno persone almeno mediamente competenti, perché promette cose ASSURDE? Perché la Lezzi non ha voluto/potuto dire la sua relativamente al programma del movimento (perché mi rifiuto di credere che una persona che dice queste cose si prostri davanti a quell'accozzaglia di fanfaluche)?




secondo me tu come altri, hai un idea confusa del M5Sa teoricamente Grillo non conta niente, è solo un megafono per attirare la gente arrabbiata o delusa
le varie politiche non competono a nessuna individualità, in quanto si vorrebbe instaurare una democrazia partecipata , ma dovrebbero essere elaborate e approvate dalla base, ovvio che se così non fosse non ha più ragione di essere tutto il movimento.
Non so se il M5S avrà mai la capacità o la voglia di realizzare la cosa, però l'idea la trovo affascinante e credo che se perfezionata possa essere l'unica soluzione futura per far evolvere la nostra civiltà


----------



## Morto che parla (19 Novembre 2013)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Beh ricchi per definizione no, ma con 1000 euro puoi andare a convivere con la compagna (2000 euro in 2), pagare mutuo o affitto, cibo, luce / gas, automobile, computer, telefoni, pay tv, vecanze, ecc, cioè non ti manca niente, e per me è ricchezza.
> 
> A proposito di mutui e prestiti, l'avere un reddito garantito allora dovrebbe valere come garanzia per mutui e leasing.
> Ma dovresti sapere che siamo in un periodo di stretta del credito, e non tanto perchè la gente non offre garanzie.



Che devo dirti, non so dove vivi tu, ma dalle mie parti 1.000 euro al mese non sono granché. Non fai "fatica" ad arrivare a fine mese, ma non ci sei molto distante. Io parlo di una casa piccola, un bilocale, in lombardia (non a Milano).

Affitto di una casa da due persone, diviso a metà: 350 euro.
Luce a metà: 10
Gas a metà: 20
Acqua a metà: 10
Cibo per persona: 250 euro
Telefono/Internet (penso possa non definirsi proprio un lusso via) a metà: 15 euro al mese
Spese condominiali mensili, divise per due: 30
Trascuriamo totalmente le varie tarsu, tares, tasse sui rifiuti etc.

685 euro sono quello che serve per "sopravvivere", diciamo così. Questo nell'ottica di vivere ad una distanza tale dall'ufficio da poterci arrivare a piedi. Altrimenti come alternativa ci sono i mezzi pubblici (abbonamento, qui a 25 euro al mese) oppure se devi prendere la macchina (cosa piuttosto comune) devi pagarti la benzina, il bollo, l'assicurazione, l'eventuale leasing.

Se dentro questo bilancino ci metti una macchina da 685 a 1.000 ci arrivi come niente. 

Non esci mai. Non compri mai un capo di vestiario. Non fai mai un regalo. Non vai in vacanza (forse al limite con la tredicesima).

Non vedo la ricchezza. Ah, e siamo nell'ottica di un affitto (non un mutuo, ben peggiore) e di poter dividere le spese in due. Figuriamoci senza.


----------



## Morto che parla (19 Novembre 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> secondo me tu come altri, hai un idea confusa del M5Sa teoricamente Grillo non conta niente, è solo un megafono per attirare la gente arrabbiata o delusa
> le varie politiche non competono a nessuna individualità, in quanto si vorrebbe instaurare una democrazia partecipata , ma dovrebbero essere elaborate e approvate dalla base, ovvio che se così non fosse non ha più ragione di essere tutto il movimento.
> Non so se il M5S avrà mai la capacità o la voglia di realizzare la cosa, però l'idea la trovo affascinante e credo che se perfezionata possa essere l'unica soluzione futura per far evolvere la nostra civiltà



La gente non vota la Lezzi. Il 90% dell'elettorato 5 stelle manco sa chi sia, la Lezzi.
La gente sente Grillo che dice, in buona sostanza "Non avete i soldi perché se li pappano i politici", "Noi i soldi li ridiamo", "Li mandiamo tutti a casa" e lo vota per quello. Tanto è vero che se chiedi ad un elettore dei 5 stelle qualcosa riguardo alle idee, al programma, o muovi una critica, non ottieni una risposta che una. Un intervento della Lezzi di un quarto d'ora ha avuto più contenuti che tutti gli interventi 5 stelle degli ultimi 11 mesi.

Francamente, penso che le idee confuse le abbiano i 5 stelle, visto che il massimo esponente vuole salvare le famiglie e chiudere le imprese (secondo una improbabile associazione mentale) e la Lezzi invece vuole salvare le imprese.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (19 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Non vedo la ricchezza. Ah, e siamo nell'ottica di un affitto (non un mutuo, ben peggiore) e di poter dividere le spese in due. Figuriamoci senza.



Non sarà ricchezza ma non è nemmeno povertà, soprattutto con un appartamento o un mutuo da 700 euro, e hai tutto ciò di cui hai bisogno. Tutti gli elettrodomestici, il pc, internet, pay-tv. I soldi ti avanzano se non prendi l'auto (ma se metti via qualcosa o hai da parte una piccola somma la prendi cmq una usata) e ti avanzano abbondantemente per la mondanità, vizi e vacanze.
Se sei in provincia i soldi dell'affitto li investi nell'auto.
Questa non è povertà. La soglia di povertà non va calcolata nel centro delle città, lì non ci abitano i poveri. La soglia va calcolata dagli affitti più bassi e nelle zone con il costo della vita più basso. Se no uno sperduto nella provincia con la casa di proprietà gli dai 1000 euro al mese e non sa nemmeno come spenderli.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Lollo è inutile che generalizzi. Io sono il primo a riconoscere che la Lezzi sa molto più di tanti altri politici, ma non è questo il punto.
> Dice l'ESATTO CONTRARIO DI QUELLO CHE DICE GRILLO, Lollo. L'esatto contrario. E secondo te l'elettorato ascolta di più Grillo o la Lezzi? Dunque, si sta prendendo in giro l'elettorato?
> Inoltre la generalizzazione è OVVIA nel momento in cui si vede il manifesto del Movimento, che dice cialtronerie. Sarei MOLTO, MOLTO curioso di sapere cosa pensa la Lezzi del programma economico dei 5 stelle. E allora arriviamo al quesito fondamentale: se questo partito ha al suo interno persone almeno mediamente competenti, perché promette cose ASSURDE? Perché la Lezzi non ha voluto/potuto dire la sua relativamente al programma del movimento (perché mi rifiuto di credere che una persona che dice queste cose si prostri davanti a quell'accozzaglia di fanfaluche)?



Perché il programma come ti ho già spiegato è SOLO un punto di partenza ... Non è il vangelo.. Da li si parte e ogni persona porta il proprio contributo ...
Io vi chiedo e tu chiedo solo di dare una possibilità a questo movimento , fatto di persone normali ... Senti cosa dicono pdl e PDMENOELLE in quel video non sanno neanche quello che stanno dicendo ..

Tu affideresti il paese ancora a questi ??? Io no .. Il video è li basta guardarlo


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Novembre 2013)

Poi per inciso , forse non lo avete ancora capito ma grillo non conta na mazza nel movimento ... È solo il megafono .


----------



## Morto che parla (19 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perché il programma come ti ho già spiegato è SOLO un punto di partenza ... Non è il vangelo.. Da li si parte e ogni persona porta il proprio contributo ...
> Io vi chiedo e tu chiedo solo di dare una possibilità a questo movimento , fatto di persone normali ... Senti cosa dicono pdl e PDMENOELLE in quel video non sanno neanche quello che stanno dicendo ..
> 
> Tu affideresti il paese ancora a questi ??? Io no .. Il video è li basta guardarlo



E io dovrei fidarmi di un intervento di un quarto d'ora, ignorando quindi completamente TUTTO IL RESTO (Comizi senza senso, programmi senza senso, promesse elettorali non mantenute, incongruenze interne etc)?


----------



## Morto che parla (19 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Poi per inciso , forse non lo avete ancora capito ma grillo non conta na mazza nel movimento ... È solo il megafono .



Ah sì. Gli Italiani hanno votato la Lezzi. E' un po' come dire che Berlusconi è solo la faccia della destra ma non conta niente.


----------



## Morto che parla (19 Novembre 2013)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non sarà ricchezza ma non è nemmeno povertà, soprattutto con un appartamento o un mutuo da 700 euro, e hai tutto ciò di cui hai bisogno. Tutti gli elettrodomestici, il pc, internet, pay-tv. I soldi ti avanzano se non prendi l'auto (ma se metti via qualcosa o hai da parte una piccola somma la prendi cmq una usata) e ti avanzano abbondantemente per la mondanità, vizi e vacanze.
> Se sei in provincia i soldi dell'affitto li investi nell'auto.
> Questa non è povertà. La soglia di povertà non va calcolata nel centro delle città, lì non ci abitano i poveri. La soglia va calcolata dagli affitti più bassi e nelle zone con il costo della vita più basso. Se no uno sperduto nella provincia con la casa di proprietà gli dai 1000 euro al mese e non sa nemmeno come spenderli.



Mi sa che non ci capiamo, ripeto, forse tu vivi dove si hanno altri costi.
700 euro sono per un appartamento di 45 metri quadri calpestabili, mica la reggia dei Visconti.
La Pay Tv non so manco cosa sia, visto che nell'elenco non l'ho messa.
Elettrodomestici? Sì, se hai i soldi li acquisti, così come mobili e il resto, visto che l'appartamento in questione comprendeva un divano, un letto, un armadio, il forno e il frigo. Fine.
E, continuo a sottolineare, da un conto del genere non ci escono manco i soldi per i vestiti, né per QUALSIASI ALTRA COSA che non sia il cibo. Se uno sta male l'aspirina non la prende? E al lavoro ci vai vestito coi sacchi dell'immondizia?
E se la macchina ti serve per forza, per andare al lavoro, niente di niente? Quindi scegli, se vuoi le vacanze devi avere il lavoro a portata di piede/mezzo pubblico? Poi, con tutta la scelta e la disponibilità di lavori che c'è in giro...

Poi non capisco veramente perché la soglia di povertà deve essere calcolata fuori e non dentro una città. Perché fra i due milioni e mezzo di persone che vivono a roma e il milione e mezzo che vivono a Milano, o a Napoli, di "non ricchi" (attenzione, perché tutto è partito dal fatto che 1.000 euro al mese ti rendono "ricco") non ce ne sono? E io non vivo esattamente in una città da centinaia di migliaia di abitanti eh, vivo in una città che fa provincia, ma non è manco fra le prime 15 come popolazione.


Ma poi siamo sempre allo stesso discorso eh, esageriamo pure, tiriamo tutte le somme che vuoi per i capelli: non esistono queste cifre. Ma neanche lontanamente. Lo stato non ha questi soldi.


----------



## Hammer (19 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Poi per inciso , forse non lo avete ancora capito ma grillo non conta na mazza nel movimento ... È solo il megafono .



Non conterà una mazza dal punto di vista decisionale (forse, ma ho i miei dubbi) ma influenza palesemente le idee del movimento, il modo di agire, and so on.


----------



## smallball (19 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Poi per inciso , forse non lo avete ancora capito ma grillo non conta na mazza nel movimento ... È solo il megafono .



un megafono che va a parlare in maniera ufficiale con l'inquilino del Quirinale...qui i conti non mi tornano....


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Mi sa che non ci capiamo, ripeto, forse tu vivi dove si hanno altri costi.
> 700 euro sono per un appartamento di 45 metri quadri calpestabili, mica la reggia dei Visconti.
> La Pay Tv non so manco cosa sia, visto che nell'elenco non l'ho messa.
> Elettrodomestici? Sì, se hai i soldi li acquisti, così come mobili e il resto, visto che l'appartamento in questione comprendeva un divano, un letto, un armadio, il forno e il frigo. Fine.
> ...



Il come vengono spesi i soldi delle tasse, anzi, lo stesso motivo per cui esistono le tasse, è un discorso, mentre quello sulla definizione della soglia di povertà un altro.
Secondo te, in accordo con Grillo, con meno di 1000 euro sei povero, perchè in centro a Milano non arrivi a fine mese con tutte le comodità della vita.
Ma si dà il caso che c'è gente che campa con molto meno, e chi non ha proprio nulla, e perdono il lavoro. E di lavoro ce ne sarà sempre meno. Allora o dici apertamente che gli Italiani devono morire, o autorizzi una forma di sussidio.
E intanto che parliamo però gli immigrati hanno vitto e alloggio e 40 euro al giorno.


----------



## Mou (20 Novembre 2013)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> 900 euro un bilocale?? e poi non sei ricco? mutuo della macchina, beh dipende da che macchina e quanto dura il mutuo, esistono anche macchine usate eh. Poi se vivi in città l'auto non è indispensable, l'auto serve in provincia. Per mangiare, in due, bastano 50 euro alla settimana. Il credito del cellulare 20 euro al mese è esagerato, e se hai internet, che non è da considerare un lusso, le comunicazioni le gestisci dal pc. Poi vuoi anche andare in vacanza. E anche lo smartphone. E tutti gli elettrodomestici, ovvio. E andare al cinema, al ristorante e in discoteca. E questa sarebbe la soglia minima di povertà, LOL



900€ per vivere a Milano, se lavoro lì dove devo abitare? In provincia? Allora ho bisogno della macchina. Usata ha comunque bisogno di benzina. Mettiamo tranquillamente 10€ di credito, cambia molto? Se entrambi i coniugi lavorano devono pagare una baby sitter... Con che soldi? Se la macchina si rompe, chi paga? Se la caldaia non va, chi paga?
TUTTI i mesi in TUTTE le famiglie ci sono spese su spese, che vanno dai mille generi alimentari a qualsiasi imprevisto in casa. Con 2000€ uno deve davvero sperare che non ci siano brutte sorprese, come un apparecchio da mettere a un figlio.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> 900€ per vivere a Milano, se lavoro lì dove devo abitare? In provincia? Allora ho bisogno della macchina. Usata ha comunque bisogno di benzina. Mettiamo tranquillamente 10€ di credito, cambia molto? Se entrambi i coniugi lavorano devono pagare una baby sitter... Con che soldi? Se la macchina si rompe, chi paga? Se la caldaia non va, chi paga?
> TUTTI i mesi in TUTTE le famiglie ci sono spese su spese, che vanno dai mille generi alimentari a qualsiasi imprevisto in casa. Con 2000€ uno deve davvero sperare che non ci siano brutte sorprese, come un apparecchio da mettere a un figlio.



Infatti, chi te lo fa fare di lavorare a Milano per 900 euro se li spendi tutti. Prima di tutto perchè non trovi lavoro da un'altra parte?
In secondo luogo perchè lavori, per sopravvivere? e il datore lo sa, e sa anche che per il tuo posto ci sono altri affamati. Quindi lo stipendio rimane il minimo possibile, al di sotto della soglia di povertà. Ma che io chiamerei di minima ricchezza, la povertà è un'altra cosa, quando non si ha nulla, fai fatica a lavarti e a scaldarti e a mangiare, altro che pensare ai dentifrici e alle baby-sitter.

Se non ci fosse offerta di lavoratori le aziende dovrebbero aumentare la propria offerta, per richiamare i lavoratori. La produttività diminuirebbe aumentando la voce stipendi, ma aumenterebbe per la motivazione dei lavoratori, e per la mancanza di rivalità di classe. Invece la politica insiste sulla lotta di classe, e insiste nell'aumentare il conflitto sociale. Anche per questo gli stipendi di politici e manager non diminuiscono.

Grillo cavalca l'onda giusta del reddito di cittadinanza, ma lo fa in modo esagerato, cioè alimentando il malcontento e stuzzicando gli ingenui. 
Pd e Pdl hanno la stessa funzione, come un' incudine, d'altra parte il 5stelle è il martello, e più picchia e più quelli si stringono. E intanto questi funzionano perfettamente come un meccanismo di gate-keeping. 
La base del 5stelle ribolle di voglia di fare e di idee certamente, ma è informe, è un contenuto di mille idee inconciliabili se non nella voglia di cambiamento, perciò non è così difficile da guidare, lì i capi rimangono quelli dietro a Casaleggio, poi Casaleggio e poi Grillo. Stop, gli altri sono lì per caso.


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Novembre 2013)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Il come vengono spesi i soldi delle tasse, anzi, lo stesso motivo per cui esistono le tasse, è un discorso, mentre quello sulla definizione della soglia di povertà un altro.
> Secondo te, in accordo con Grillo, con meno di 1000 euro sei povero, perchè in centro a Milano non arrivi a fine mese con tutte le comodità della vita.
> Ma si dà il caso che c'è gente che campa con molto meno, e chi non ha proprio nulla, e perdono il lavoro. E di lavoro ce ne sarà sempre meno. Allora o dici apertamente che gli Italiani devono morire, o autorizzi una forma di sussidio.
> E intanto che parliamo però gli immigrati hanno vitto e alloggio e 40 euro al giorno.



Faccio un sunto della conversazione perché mi sa che non ci stiamo capendo.

Grillo: "Qui davanti a me vedo gli ultimi e i penultimi. Persone che campano con 600-800 euro al mese"

Tu: "Sono a favore del reddito di cittadinanza", con tutte le tue ragioni del caso.

Io: "Non ci sono soldi, non puoi dare 1.000 euro al mese a persona"

Tu:


FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> I conti non sono così catastrofici cmq, (considera anche che devi escludere i minori, quindi il 20% di 60 milioni di cittadini)
> 30 milioni di persone che percepirebbero 500 euro al mese farebbero 180 miliardi, di cui un quinto ritornerebbe allo stato come gettito fiscale, che nel 2012 è stato di 410 miliadri, quindi ipotizziamo 450 miliardi di gettito fiscale, a fronte del quale 180 miliardi non sarebbero essere così ingestibili.



Io:


Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Passiamo ai conti: diventano 500, gli euro al mese, nonostante tutto il discorso ruoti intorno al "reddito minimo" e al "gli ultimi che vedo qui vivono con 600, 800 euro al mese", dunque non vedo cosa cambi con 500, può solo peggiorare.



Tu:


FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ipotizzo 500 a testa, perchè con 1000 sei ricco.




Io:


Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ah. Con 1.000 sei ricco. Cioè Grillo parla di "ultimi e penultimi" quando si riferisce a persone che campano con 600/800 euro al mese (e che gli danno ragione, con sonore ovazioni) e con 1.000 sei ricco. Che dire, la penso diversamente. Oltretutto si sta spingendo per spostare la soglia di "povertà" fiscale a 12.000 euro l'anno. Proprio la soglia di 1.000 al mese. Mi risulta difficile vedere in tale cifra una forma di ricchezza come comunemente concepita.



Tu:


FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Beh ricchi per definizione no, ma con 1000 euro puoi andare a convivere con la compagna (2000 euro in 2), pagare mutuo o affitto, cibo, luce / gas, automobile, computer, telefoni, pay tv, vecanze, ecc, cioè non ti manca niente, e per me è ricchezza.



Io ti ho fatto dei conti attraverso i quali non hai minimamente tutte queste cose. E non in centro a Milano, ma in una città "tipo" Lombarda. Già solo con la macchina non puoi comprarti i vestiti, ho detto tutto. 

E tu infine mi vieni a dire che do ragione a Grillo perché secondo me la soglia di povertà vale per chi vive in centro a Milano con 1.000 euro.


No. Che devo dirti?
La mia posizione dovrebbe essere abbastanza chiara:


Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Che devo dirti, non so dove vivi tu, ma dalle mie parti 1.000 euro al mese non sono granché. Non fai "fatica" ad arrivare a fine mese, ma non ci sei molto distante.



Poi, se tu mi dici che non avere i soldi per vestirti, se abiti in una città con più di 50.000 abitanti al Nord, è un indicatore che ti porta più vicino all'idea di ricchezza che non di povertà, davvero, alzo le mani.






E, in tutto questo, anche con 500 euro al mese all'80% della popolazione con ipotetico getto incrementativo iva (stratirata) queste somme sono assolutamente fuori portata per le casse dello Stato. Cosa che ripeto da almeno tre pagine.


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Novembre 2013)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Infatti, chi te lo fa fare di lavorare a Milano per 900 euro se li spendi tutti. Prima di tutto perchè non trovi lavoro da un'altra parte?
> In secondo luogo perchè lavori, per sopravvivere? e il datore lo sa, e sa anche che per il tuo posto ci sono altri affamati. Quindi lo stipendio rimane il minimo possibile, al di sotto della soglia di povertà. Ma che io chiamerei di minima ricchezza, la povertà è un'altra cosa, quando non si ha nulla, fai fatica a lavarti e a scaldarti e a mangiare, altro che pensare ai dentifrici e alle baby-sitter.
> 
> Se non ci fosse offerta di lavoratori le aziende dovrebbero aumentare la propria offerta, per richiamare i lavoratori. La produttività diminuirebbe aumentando la voce stipendi, ma aumenterebbe per la motivazione dei lavoratori, e per la mancanza di rivalità di classe. Invece la politica insiste sulla lotta di classe, e insiste nell'aumentare il conflitto sociale. Anche per questo gli stipendi di politici e manager non diminuiscono.
> ...



No.

Gli imprenditori non remano contro i lavoratori.

No.
No.
No.

Hai per caso visto di recente un bilancio di una società qualsiasi? Se sei sopra lo 0, sei felice.
Secondo te le imprese se non arrivano lavoratori cominciano a dire "Dai, venite a lavorare, vi pagheremo di più"? Ma assolutamente no, perché il prodotto "X" made in italy deve concorrere con qualsiasi prodotto estero. Sono praticamente inesistenti i settori in cui in Italia si produce per l'Italia e senza alcun tipo di concorrenza estera.
Se l'impresa dovesse aumentare i salari, quello "0" in bilancio diventerebbe una perdita (in quanto non puoi alzare il prezzo del bene di consumo, perché un prodotto estero sarebbe più competitivo, e nessuno comprerebbe più il made in Italy). Perdita di 2/3 anni? L'azienda chiude. Tutti a casa.
E se per assurdo (ma proprio per assurdo) si potesse attivare questo ragionamento, la società dovrebbe alzare il prezzo del bene di consumo. Quindi, i lavoratori che prenderebbero di più in busta paga, dovrebbero pagare di più i beni che utilizzano nella quotidianità. E sei punto e a capo.


----------



## Mou (20 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha spiegato benissimo. Non cercare lavoro abbassando la produttività per far sì che gli imprenditori aumentino gli stipendi è fantascienza, perché l'Italia non è l'unica nazione sul globo, ma è inserita in un sistema di concorrenza con altri paesi.
Già adesso la Cina ci sta schiaffeggiando, figurati se abbassiamo la produttività. A questo punto facciamo sparire direttamente l'impresa.


----------



## vota DC (20 Novembre 2013)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> In secondo luogo perchè lavori, per sopravvivere? e il datore lo sa, e sa anche che per il tuo posto ci sono altri affamati. Quindi lo stipendio rimane il minimo possibile, al di sotto della soglia di povertà. Ma che io chiamerei di minima ricchezza, la povertà è un'altra cosa, quando non si ha nulla, fai fatica a lavarti e a scaldarti e a mangiare, altro che pensare ai dentifrici e alle baby-sitter.



Quella è miseria, non povertà. In ogni caso il tenore di vita dei pensionati che prendono pochi soldi è falsato dai risparmi accumulati in una vita e dai parenti.


----------



## gabuz (20 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Rispondo solo perché, ironia vuole, ho avuto impegni di lavoro (magari Beppe mi salverà e mi farà restare a casa a ricevere il pane per diritto, ma per ora ancora mi tocca).
> 
> Di potere contrattuale i dipendenti in Italia ne hanno già fin troppo. Chiedete a [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION], che di diritto del lavoro ne sa a pacchi, se non ho ragione. Il fatto che oggi alle interviste o ai colloqui non ci sia potere contrattuale non dipende dai soggetti, dipende semplicemente dal fatto che per 1 posto ci sono 15 candidati. Cosa che non muta col reddito di cittadinanza.


Scusate se rispondo solo ora. [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION] ha ragione da vendere.
Primo, checché se ne dica, in Italia la normativa sul lavoro tutela tantissimo i dipendenti. Quanto basta per spaventare gli investitori stranieri, tra le altre cose, oltre al solito e noto problema del cuneo fiscale (tanti si fanno la bocca grossa ma cos'è veramente pochi lo sanno  ), anche perché all'estero pianificano già il budget per l'uscita del lavoratore. In Italia, invece, se sei in una azienda sotto i 15 dipendenti ed impugni il licenziamento potresti anche beccarti dalle 2 alle 6 mensilità di tutela obbligatoria, spesso poi il tutto si conclude con una conciliazione per la gioia dei sindacati. Oltre i 15 interviene anche la tutela reale, quindi oltre all'esborso economico, c'è anche il rischio del reintegro del lavoratore stesso. In sostanza, dove all'estero possono dirti "get the fuck out"  , pagano (attenzione! sapendo già quanto!) e si tolgono il "problema" che se ne va con lo scatolone delle sue cose (ma perché nei film c'è sempre sto cavolo di scatolone??) , qui in Italia no. Quindi lo straniero ci pensa e spesso decide che no, dopotutto in Italia meglio di no, peraltro c'è anche il TFR... ed allontanandosi pensa "ma che cacchio è sto TFR??".
Attenzione, non sto dicendo cosa è giusto o cosa è sbagliato, né dando una mia opinione. Però la realtà in Italia, a confronto con la maggioranza dell'estero, oggi è questa.

Tornando all'eventuale potere contrattuale in fase di colloquio di lavoro grazie al reddito minimo garantito (però decidetevi perché in altri post lo chiamate reddito di cittadinanza che è un'altra cosa!!! Capisco che lo stesso M5S a quanto pare non conosce la differenza e ciò vi confonde di conseguenza...) l'errore sta alla base. Si vede nel selezionatore il competitor, ma non è così. I competitor sono gli altri candidati, la "gara" è con loro non con chi vi sta intervistando. Quindi se andiamo in tre ad un colloquio con il saldo in banca a zero, oppure, grazie al sussidio, se a quel colloquio dovessimo andarci con il saldo in banca a 100 nulla cambierebbe perché in fin dei conti ci presenteremmo comunque partendo dalla stessa base. Né più, né meno.

In Italia si fa tanta politica attiva, più che in altri paesi. Capisco che l'erba del vicino è sempre la più verde... ma non fatevi infinocchiare e lo dice uno che condivide tante idee del M5S. Il problema in Italia, come spesso accade, non è nella normativa ma nell'applicazione e nel rispetto della stessa. In questi casi non serve cambiare le leggi, ma la nostra mentalità... Impegno molto più gravoso e difficile


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Novembre 2013)

-Il potere contrattuale non centra nulla con la tutela del lavoratore, anzi queste tutele sono a svantaggio del lavoratore stesso in via di assunzione perchè un imprenditore prima di assumere ci pensa mille volte.

-Le aziende con salari più alti rispetto alla concorrenza sono di solito quelle con produttività maggiore. 

- La competitività non si raggiunge abbassando i salari. Dipende dal tipo di prodotto e dal bacino d'utenza. Quel che conta è il rapporto qualità prezzo, non il prezzo e basta.

Se poi pensate che siamo noi a doverci adeguare alla Cina non lamentatevi di povertà e mancanza di diritti. La concorrenza con la Cina non si fa abbassando il prezzo dei nostri prodotti, ma sulla qualità. E la politica dovrebbe tutelare le nostre aziende, mentre le tartassa e lascia campo libero ai cinesi, vedi Prato.


----------



## Doctore (20 Novembre 2013)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> -Il potere contrattuale non centra nulla con la tutela del lavoratore, anzi queste tutele sono a svantaggio del lavoratore stesso in via di assunzione perchè un imprenditore prima di assumere ci pensa mille volte.
> 
> -Le aziende con salari più alti rispetto alla concorrenza sono di solito quelle con produttività maggiore.
> 
> ...


magari ci dobbiamo adeguare agli standard europei sul lavoro...ma in italia sarebbe impossibile perche scoppierebbe la rivoluzione bolscevica con grillo/sindacati a capo della mandria impazzita.


----------



## gabuz (20 Novembre 2013)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> -Il potere contrattuale non centra nulla con la tutela del lavoratore, anzi queste tutele sono a svantaggio del lavoratore stesso in via di assunzione perchè un imprenditore prima di assumere ci pensa mille volte.
> 
> -Le aziende con salari più alti rispetto alla concorrenza sono di solito quelle con produttività maggiore.
> 
> ...


Credo tu lo faccia apposta, sinceramente, altrimenti sarebbe ancora più grave. I due discorsi sono separati, è così palese che inizio a chiedermi se ci sei o ci fai.

*Tu* sostenevi che il sussidio darebbe maggior potere contrattuale al lavoratore che si presenta ad un colloquio. Io ti ho risposto che no, non è così e non c'entra proprio nulla. Peraltro argomentando.

La tutela del lavoratore è un discorso *a parte* (magari in grassetto e sottolineato è più chiaro). Leggere poi che la stessa è "a svantaggio del lavoratore stesso in via di assunzione perchè un imprenditore prima di assumere ci pensa mille volte" è un'altra boiata clamorosa, lasciatelo dire. Se un datore ha produce beni od offre servizi tali che per poter soddisfare la domanda ha bisogno di 5 dipendenti, credimi, che ne assumerà 5. Il problema semmai non è far entrare il dipendente in azienda, se il bisogno è reale, ma il come e in che forma, legale o illegale. Discorso anch'esso completamente diverso. *Diverso*, mi raccomando. Lo ripeto. Non vorrei che travisassi anche questo.
Ma il problema del lavoro nero non crediate che nasca principalmente dalla tutela dei lavoratori, il problema principale è il cuneo fiscale. Infatti quando partono le agevolazioni, quelle serie però, non quelle farlocche di Letta o peggio ancora della Fornero che le ha tolte, le aziende assumono eccome! Fanno a gara (loro ed i maledettissimi _click day_). Se abbassassero la tassazione sia contributiva (ma è utopia, l'INPS è al collasso) che fiscale il tasso di disoccupazione si ridurrebbe in un baleno.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Novembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Scusate se rispondo solo ora. [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION]
> Tornando all'eventuale potere contrattuale in fase di colloquio di lavoro grazie al reddito minimo garantito (però decidetevi perché in altri post lo chiamate reddito di cittadinanza che è un'altra cosa!!! Capisco che lo stesso M5S a quanto pare non conosce la differenza e ciò vi confonde di conseguenza...) l'errore sta alla base. Si vede nel selezionatore il competitor, ma non è così. I competitor sono gli altri candidati, la "gara" è con loro non con chi vi sta intervistando. Quindi se andiamo in tre ad un colloquio con il saldo in banca a zero, oppure, grazie al sussidio, se a quel colloquio dovessimo andarci con il saldo in banca a 100 nulla cambierebbe perché in fin dei conti ci presenteremmo comunque partendo dalla stessa base. Né più, né meno.



Tra quei tre ne prenderanno solo uno, ma chi rimarrebbe escluso avrebbe comunque qualcosa per sopravvivere. E alcuni manco vorrebbero lavorare, preferendo l'ozio e lo studio con un poco per vivere.
Invece così com'è oggi, per prendere quel posto, ovvero per sopravvivere, uno è disposto ad abbassare le proprie pretese fino al minimo.
Le norme che tutelano il lavoratore poi sono una fregatura, perchè molti vorrebbero poter essere assunti con la possibilità di essere licenziati se non lavorano bene o se l'azienda non riterrà più il loro lavoro indispensabile. 
Gli imprenditori cercano di non assumere, e cercano qualsiasi forma di lavoro, da quello familiare, alle prestazioni temporanee, al nero, piuttosto di sottoscrivere un contratto che spesso suona come una condanna per l'azienda.


----------



## #Dodo90# (20 Novembre 2013)

In questo topic ho letto di quelle cose assurde che non stanno nè in cielo nè in terra. Di una cosa sono convinto: il livello culturale su alcuni argomenti da parte di chi vota 5 stelle è davvero infimo


----------



## gabuz (21 Novembre 2013)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Tra quei tre ne prenderanno solo uno, ma chi rimarrebbe escluso avrebbe comunque qualcosa per sopravvivere. E alcuni manco vorrebbero lavorare, preferendo l'ozio e lo studio con un poco per vivere.
> Invece così com'è oggi, per prendere quel posto, ovvero per sopravvivere, uno è disposto ad abbassare le proprie pretese fino al minimo.
> Le norme che tutelano il lavoratore poi sono una fregatura, perchè molti vorrebbero poter essere assunti con la possibilità di essere licenziati se non lavorano bene o se l'azienda non riterrà più il loro lavoro indispensabile.
> Gli imprenditori cercano di non assumere, e cercano qualsiasi forma di lavoro, da quello familiare, alle prestazioni temporanee, al nero, piuttosto di sottoscrivere un contratto che spesso suona come una condanna per l'azienda.


Il problema di fondo è che per te gli imprenditori non assumono per colpa della tutela di cui godono i lavoratori, quando invece la colpa è da attribuirsi quasi esclusivamente alla pressione contributiva e fiscale. Solo l'INPS all'azienda costa dal 30% al 40% in più della retribuzione lorda, poi c'è l'INAIL, l'IRAP ecc... Questo è il problema. Mi ripeto, perché sembra che non vogliate leggere ma dovreste fidarvi di chi ha un minimo di esperienza e sul campo ci lavora tutti i santi giorni, quando vengono attuate agevolazioni serie, fatte bene e realizzabili le aziende si tuffano e fanno a gara per poterne beneficiare. Allora, se il problema è la tutela perché quando gli si da la possibilità di pagare il 50% in meno dei contributi assumono in massa? Ti rispondo io, perché il problema non è la tutela ma i costi, null'altro che i costi.
Solo che ormai possiamo intervenire solo a livello fiscale, perché l'INPS è già al collasso e abbassare i contributi significa dargli il colpo di grazia. L'assorbimento dell'ENPALS (istituto che era in attivo) e l'introduzione dell'Aspi a questo sono servite, a cercare di dargli un pò di respiro...


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Novembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Credo tu lo faccia apposta, sinceramente, altrimenti sarebbe ancora più grave. I due discorsi sono separati, è così palese che inizio a chiedermi se ci sei o ci fai.
> 
> *Tu* sostenevi che il sussidio darebbe maggior potere contrattuale al lavoratore che si presenta ad un colloquio. Io ti ho risposto che no, non è così e non c'entra proprio nulla. Peraltro argomentando.
> 
> ...



Onestamente non so se lo faccia apposta oppure no, ma parte con un discorso e poi ne fa un altro, svicola, si perde, boh...

Per il resto sottoscrivo tutto, ma proprio tutto.

L'unica svolta che intravedo in questo sistema di equilibrio precario è (molto cinicamente) il fisico venir meno di tutta la generazione anziana. A quel punto la percentuale di gente col contributivo sarebbe molto superiore ad oggi (che è nulla o quasi) e ci sarebbe un po' più di margine di azione.


----------



## gabuz (21 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> L'unica svolta che intravedo in questo sistema di equilibrio precario è (molto cinicamente) il fisico venir meno di tutta la generazione anziana. A quel punto la percentuale di gente col *contributivo *sarebbe molto superiore ad oggi (che è nulla o quasi) e ci sarebbe un po' più di margine di azione.


Così però andiamo nel tecnico 

La tua analisi non è errata ma la prospettiva è lontanissima. Escludiamo, ovviamente, chi è totalmente a sistema contributivo, e chi a sistema misto perché influisce meno rispetto a chi invece godrà del sistema retributivo. Chi andrà ancora in pensione col sistema retributivo (anche se da gennaio 2012 siamo tutti a contributivo)? Chi a dicembre 1995 aveva già versato 18 anni di contributi. Facciamo due calcoli e diciamo che allora generalmente l'attività lavorativa cominciava piuttosto presto, diciamo tra i 18 ed i 20 anni. Significa che queste persone nel 1995 avevano tra i 36 ed i 38 anni, quindi oggi sono ancora lavoratori di 54-56 anni, che devono ancora andare in pensione e, spero per loro, godersela. Vero è che più passa il tempo e più ci sposteremo dai pensionati di un "metodo" all'altro, però se alcuni retributivi ancora oggi devono andare in pensione si capisce come quel "_d-day_" sia ancora molto lontano.


----------



## Gekyn (21 Novembre 2013)

Parla da imprenditore edile, io non assumo non per la tutela dei lavoratori, ma esclusivamente per la pressione contributiva a cui sono soggetto! è una cosa indecente!!!!


----------



## gabuz (21 Novembre 2013)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Parla da imprenditore edile, io non assumo non per la tutela dei lavoratori, ma esclusivamente per la pressione contributiva a cui sono soggetto! è una cosa indecente!!!!



L'edilizia poi è una cosa fuori dal mondo sia per i costi sia per la gestione dato che è a livello provinciale ed ogni Provincia ragiona a modo suo. Considerate che ho fatto un conteggio per un imprenditore e per una retribuzione lorda mensile di 1.800 € al datore di lavoro sarebbe costato più di 4.000 €.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Novembre 2013)

vogliamo parlare dei contributi INPS ???? vogliamo parlare del conguaglio che c'è in scadenza fine mese ???? dai ragazzi qui si sta sfiorando il ridicolo ... io lavoro e pago il 72 % di tasse il SETTANDADUE


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Novembre 2013)

PS :e non venitemi a dire... e ma l'INPS va pagata ...


----------



## gabuz (21 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> PS :e non venitemi a dire... e ma l'INPS va pagata ...



L'INPS va pagata


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Novembre 2013)

Certo, gabuz, che il motivo è anche la pressione contributiva. Ma io conosco piccoli imprenditori che hanno avuto problemi coi dipendenti che lavoravano male e non potevano licenziarli. Dovresti sapere che le aziende non possono licenziare se non "per giusta causa" allora le aziende invece che ridimensionarsi, in periodi di difficoltà, licenziando qualche dipendente, tirano avanti fino al collasso e chiudono baracca mandando tutti a casa.
Mi piace anche l'idea portata avanti da Paolo Barnard dell'assunzione da parte dello stato di tutti i disoccupati, sempre che si trovi un lavoro utile per tutti, non sarebbe solo "elemosina" ma si darebbe un lavoro e soldi in tasca che verrebbero spesi, generando domanda di consumo.


----------



## gabuz (21 Novembre 2013)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Certo, gabuz, che il motivo è anche la pressione contributiva. Ma io conosco piccoli imprenditori che hanno avuto problemi coi dipendenti che lavoravano male e non potevano licenziarli. Dovresti sapere che le aziende non possono licenziare se non "per giusta causa" allora le aziende invece che ridimensionarsi, in periodi di difficoltà, licenziando qualche dipendente, tirano avanti fino al collasso e chiudono baracca mandando tutti a casa.
> Mi piace anche l'idea portata avanti da Paolo Barnard dell'assunzione da parte dello stato di tutti i disoccupati, sempre che si trovi un lavoro utile per tutti, non sarebbe solo "elemosina" ma si darebbe un lavoro e soldi in tasca che verrebbero spesi, generando domanda di consumo.


Che le aziende in Italia fatichino a licenziare è verissimo ma che lo possano fare solo per giusta causa assolutamente no. Comunque si sta sputando contro ad un sistema che grazie alla CIGO, CIGS o CIGD ed ai contratti di solidarietà difensiva sta permettendo a tante aziende di tirare a campare e a moltissimi dipendenti di mantenere il posto di lavoro.
Si ha ancora la concezione che cassa integrazione = anticamera del licenziamento, lo avverto anche nella vita di tutti i giorni con chi mi circonda. Ma è un idea vecchia, superata, di 20/30 anni fa. Ormai il datore di lavoro medio si è evoluto oppure è meglio consigliato ed utilizza questo istituto per cercare di superare momenti di flessione, non solo per imboccare la strada del licenziamento.

L'idea di Barnard è inattuabile. Lo Stato sta licenziando! Come fa ad assumere? Oggi purtroppo molti filosofeggiano a sproposito... ma è una normale conseguenza dell'inettitudine italiana. Da anni abbiamo ministri del lavoro che non sanno nulla di lavoro e delle conseguenze pratiche, oltre che sociali, delle modifiche che hanno apportato. E' normale che poi si faccia "astrattismo" quando invece ci solo solamente praticità.
So che parlare di soldi è brutto, ma alla fine della fiera quelli servono punto e basta. Se lo Stato dovesse assumere tutti i disoccupati cosa dovrebbe dargli a fine mese? Soldi o parole? E questi soldi se non ci sono da dove li prende?
Lo stesso discorso vale per il reddito minimo garantito o di cittadinanza. La cosa brutta, e purtroppo normale, è che in periodacci come questo gli avvoltoi non fanno più politica ma demagogia. Il popolo poi tende ovviamente a crederci per disperazione e/o per speranza. E' troppo facile dire togliamo l'IMU, alziamo le pensioni, istituiamo il reddito minimo garantito, disoccupati assunti dallo Stato, per accaparrarsi voti....

Ricordati Prodi? Correva l'anno 2006. Fondò la sua campagna, tra le altre cose, dicendo "ridurrò il cuneo fiscale". Abbene sapete cosa fece? *Lo alzò! Prodi il cuneo fiscale lo alzò!* 2006...
Dal 2008 in poi in ogni campagna politica ci hanno fraccassato i maroni dicendo "abbasseremo i costi del lavoro", "ridurremo la pressione fiscale" ecc... poi chi è andato su *non ha mai fatto niente*. Nemmeno riportare l'IRPEF alla situazione precedente a Prodi, neanche quello!
Anzi... hanno alzato l'IVA che è ancora più meschino visto che va a colpire l'utente finale, quindi i piccoli risparmiatori, la gente comune, i pensionati...


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> vogliamo parlare dei contributi INPS ???? vogliamo parlare del conguaglio che c'è in scadenza fine mese ???? dai ragazzi qui si sta sfiorando il ridicolo ... io lavoro e pago il 72 % di tasse il SETTANDADUE



E ti auguro di non avere mai un controllo fiscale. Se no ti fanno la multa perché non hai valorizzato la carta igienica nei bagni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Novembre 2013)

comunque movimento 5 stelle o no.. qui va cambiato qualcosa .. tra l'altro l'aumento dell iva è la cosa piu subdola che potessero fare perchè va a colpire direttamente il consumatore saltando ( per una volta ) i produttori ... 

avanti cosi ... 

tasse altissime 
lavoro 0
clienti che non pagano
disoccupazione giovanile massimo storico del 40%

se a voi sta bene cosi .... a me no. ..combatterò fino alla morte per salvare il mio paese ..


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Novembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Anzi... hanno alzato l'IVA che è ancora più meschino visto che va a colpire l'utente finale, quindi i piccoli risparmiatori, la gente comune, i pensionati...



ecco  vedi te l'ho detto che c'è affinità..dovremmo sposarci...


----------



## gabuz (22 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ecco  vedi te l'ho detto che c'è affinità..dovremmo sposarci...



Solo se accetti la condivisione dei beni  
...e mi paghi tu le spese legali del divorzio


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Novembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Solo se accetti la condivisione dei beni
> ...e mi paghi tu le spese legali del divorzio



OK ma tu mi devi dare una cosa  ... dietro..


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Novembre 2013)

Interessante


----------



## ildemone85 (22 Novembre 2013)

la prima riforma da fare è il licenziamento immediato di almeno il 50% dei dipendenti pubblici, altro che le scemenze grillocomuniste sul pubblico, acqua pubblica e oscenità simili.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Novembre 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> la prima riforma da fare è il licenziamento immediato di almeno il 50% dei dipendenti pubblici, altro che le scemenze *grillocomuniste* sul pubblico, acqua pubblica e oscenità simili.



 ma non eravamo fascisti ?


----------



## Doctore (22 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma non eravamo fascisti ?


alla fine i comunisti e fascisti hanno fatto le stesse cose... solo con un colore diverso


----------



## ildemone85 (22 Novembre 2013)

sono comunisti, tutte le proposte in parlamento sono di estrema sx, ius soli, matrimoni gay, tassazione risparmi ecc..


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> comunque movimento 5 stelle o no.. qui va cambiato qualcosa .. tra l'altro l'aumento dell iva è la cosa piu subdola che potessero fare perchè va a colpire direttamente il consumatore saltando ( per una volta ) i produttori ...
> 
> avanti cosi ...
> 
> ...



Ma infatti Lollo tu le critiche giuste le muovi. E' il partito sbagliato che voti 

Edit: comunque scordiamoci che un partito qualsiasi possa risolvere i problemi che elenchi eh.


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Interessante



Ecco, questo è un intervento del "cacchio", al contrario di quello della Lezzi.
La Taverna poi da quei 2/3 discorsi che ho sentito è la più "politica" che annoverate tra le vostre fila: parla di niente e non dice niente.
Almeno stavolta è stata sintetica e ha usato solo un paio di minuti.


----------



## juventino (23 Novembre 2013)

Onestamente faccio sempre più fatica ad inquadrare M5S. Non riesco a capire dove voglia arrivare Grillo così come non riesco a capire se effettivamente possano esserci secondi fini dietro tutto ciò. Io sono arrivato alla conclusione che il loro ruolo ideale sarebbe quello dei garanti, ovvero coloro che controllano che in Parlamento non si facciano schifezze e teatrini, ma che si pensi solo a lavorare.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Novembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Onestamente faccio sempre più fatica ad inquadrare M5S. Non riesco a capire dove voglia arrivare Grillo così come non riesco a capire se effettivamente possano esserci secondi fini dietro tutto ciò. Io sono arrivato alla conclusione che il loro ruolo ideale sarebbe quello dei garanti, ovvero coloro che controllano che in Parlamento non si facciano schifezze e teatrini, ma che si pensi solo a lavorare.



Magari fosse così. In quel caso il problema sussisterebbe quando e se oterrebbero una buona maggioranza alle elezioni. Senza polemica eh...

D'altro canto mi piaceva anche l'idea dei governi-ombra.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Dicembre 2013)

incredibile , il M5S vuole restituire 2,5 milioni di euro di stipendio dei parlamentari e fino a pochi minuti fa tutti si opponevano nel dar loro il conto IBAN . 

adesso è stato dato il numero di IBAN e si provvederà immediatamente al versamento ...


c'è chi parla e chi fa.. il resto sono solo bla bla bla


----------



## Tobi (20 Dicembre 2013)

Lollo io sono un pro 5 stelle ma sai bene anche tu che ci vuole ben altro che un rimborso per salvare l'italia. Ci vogliono riforme radicali perche questo sistema ormai sta per scoppiare...


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Dicembre 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Lollo io sono un pro 5 stelle ma sai bene anche tu che ci vuole ben altro che un rimborso per salvare l'italia. Ci vogliono riforme radicali perche questo sistema ormai sta per scoppiare...



Concordo pienamente con te... però dai piccoli gesti si capisce l'intenzione delle persone .


----------



## Blu71 (10 Maggio 2014)

Beppe Grillo sarà ospite di Bruno Vespa il prossimo 19 maggio. Lo riportata il sito de La Repubblica.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Maggio 2014)

Intervento di Di Battista a Viterbo. Il discorso sui ricatti per ottenere i risultati è davvero interessante.

Dovrebbe andarci lui a Porta a Porta...


----------



## Blu71 (20 Maggio 2014)

Ilona Staller: 'Grillo ora copia Cicciolina', lo ha dichiarato la ex pornostar ed ex parlamentare a 'Chi' aggiungendo: 'Tutte le cose che dicevo io, lui le ha riprese. Parolacce a parte'.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Maggio 2014)

Parliamo di cose concrete:

come ho gia scritto in un altro post il M5S:

stravince nella fascia d'età 18/45 anni

stravince nella strato di popolazione con istruzione universitaria


pd e pdl prendono voti in stragrande maggioranza dalla classe d'età oltre i 65 anni.

Le classi meno istruite votano tendenzialmente FI o estrema dx

fonti Tecnè e corsera (non mi sembrano il blog di Grillo)


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Maggio 2014)

Intervista di Mentana a Di Battista.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Maggio 2014)

Ho sentito adesso l intervista a B in cui da dell evasore a Grillo ... Hahahah ma ci rediamo conto ?


----------



## Blu71 (21 Maggio 2014)

Gianroberto Casaleggio e Beppe Grillo, sul blog di Grillo. "Le persone iscritte al M5S decideranno la squadra di governo attraverso la Rete, quando e se verrà dato l'incarico di formare un governo al M5S".


----------



## Blu71 (27 Maggio 2014)

Europee, M5S: "Non è vero che abbiamo perso tre milioni di voti". Pizzarotti: "Autocritica o rimarremo all'opposizione"


----------



## smallball (27 Maggio 2014)

Autocritica e' una parola sconosciuta...


----------



## runner (27 Maggio 2014)

comunque ragazzi c' è poco da fare grillo e silvio erano troppo vecchi di fianco a renzi.....

se poi ci metti tutto il resto era logico che vincesse renzi


----------



## Blu71 (28 Novembre 2014)

M5S, Grillo: "Sono stanchino" e propone che ad affiancarlo sia un collegio di garanti composto da Alessandro Di Battista, Luigi Di Maio, Roberto Fico, Carla Ruocco e Carlo Sibilia.


----------



## Hammer (28 Novembre 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> M5S, Grillo: "Sono stanchino" e propone che ad affiancarlo sia un collegio di garanti composto da Alessandro Di Battista, Luigi Di Maio, Roberto Fico, Carla Ruocco e Carlo Sibilia.



Era ora che, in qualche modo, iniziasse a passare la mano


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Novembre 2014)

Bene , il movimento deve crescere ... Lui ha fondato tutto ed è giusto che ora passi la palla a gente più preparata anche se meno di impatto ....

A questo punto io andrei anche in tv a dire a tutta italia cosa combina L altro unico partito quello dei ladri ...


----------



## Blu71 (28 Novembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Bene , il movimento deve crescere ... Lui ha fondato tutto ed è giusto che ora passi la palla a gente più preparata anche se meno di impatto ....
> 
> A questo punto io andrei anche in tv a dire a tutta italia cosa combina L altro unico partito quello dei ladri ...



L'importante è che non sia un passaggio "di facciata" ....


----------



## smallball (28 Novembre 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L'importante è che non sia un passaggio "di facciata" ....


io ci aggiungerei anche Casaleggio...


----------



## Penny.wise (29 Novembre 2014)

fa bene, finalmente, a cambiare l'unica cosa che a mio avviso doveva essere cambiata: la leadership..o meglio il modo in cui essa è esercitata..ben venga un collegio garante, quindi, purchè i valori restino quelli di sempre (che ultimamente si sono visti poco)


----------



## admin (29 Novembre 2014)

Quell'idiota di Dibbaaaaaaaa (più populista del populismo) è riuscito a sbagliare lo stato su Facebook anche copiancollandolo. Un GENIO


----------



## admin (29 Novembre 2014)

Comunque, sta accadendo ciò che era facilmente prevedibile. Tra un pò, quando i click sul blogghe (e sugli altri siti di DISINFORMAZIONE appartenenti alla premiata ditta, tipo tzetze e co) inizieranno a calare di brutto, Grillo si farà definitivamente da parte. Probabilmente tornerà a fare ciò che è: il pagliaccio in teatro.

Riguardo i cinque dell'ave maria, meglio stendere un velo pietoso. A breve, vedrete, pur di continuare a ficcarsi in saccoccia il soldo senza far nulla (esattamente come i membri della tanto odiata kasta!!111!) si ricicleranno in partiti minori. Prostrandosi, ovviamente.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Novembre 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo me il movimento di Grillo è destinato a sgonfiarsi.



....mi cito...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Novembre 2014)

Approvo nella sostanza ma non nella forma quanto successo. Il movimento cerca di maturare diventando un partito e fin qui niente di male , peccato che i nomi proposti per il direttorio siano stati fatti da grillo e lo staff , alla faccia dell'uno vale uno e della battaglia per le preferenze  sarebbe stato meglio se i membri del direttorio fossero stati scelti, tramite votazione , tra TUTTI i parlamentari grillini ; ma purtroppo si sà che "Tutti gli animali sono uguali, ma alcuni sono più uguali degli altri"


----------



## runner (29 Novembre 2014)

il mio pensiero sul 5stelle è abbastanza ampio e spesso quando ne parlo in molti pensano che io sia pro o contro a prescindere, ma non è così.
Da una parte penso che siano davvero riusciti a ribaltare il sistema e afar cambiare gli "attori" della politica. Dopo il loro arrivo il pd è diventato un partito di democristiani e rinnovato nel vertice, Forza Italia è stata spazzata via con il suo leader, la Lega ha dovuto cambiare fortemente con Salvini che ci farà votare contro la legge fornero, le altre forze centriste immanicate ovunque sono state spazzate via. Peccato che questi effetti siano solo serviti poi, senza una politica attiva, a rinforzare gli altri, che anche se spariti (vista l'astensione) hanno comunque la loro percentuale e la loro parte di potere.....alla fine avere il 10% con un'alta o bassa partecipazione al voto è esattamente uguale per i partiti, visto che adesso non hanno più i rimborsi elettorali per voto espresso.

Il 5stelle si è però notevolmente tirato la zappa sui piedi dal momento in cui ha dovuto gestire la sua rappresentanza parlamentare. All'esterno sono stati visti come succubi di grillo & co. e non sono entrati nel governo con il pd per fare almeno due o tre cose importanti (legge elettorale, reddito minimo e anti-corruzione) 

Loro vanno avanti dicendo che era già tutto deciso, pi Bersani che dice in un video "mai con grillo" e poi il Berlusca che con i suoi voti sta ancora decidendo tutto.
Io avrei preferito meno spocchia da parte del pd e del 5stelle nei giorni dopo il voto e un'alleanza di governo (giustificata dalle percentuali di voto) per portare avanti le istanze più importanti e per tornare a votare dopo due anni, invece anche se la politica classica e di destra è ridotta ai minimi storici, in parlamento hanno ancora una rappresentatività enorme....

sta storia che devono prendere il 60% dei voti e governare da soli, fregandosene poi delle minoranze, penso che sia anti-storico, anti-politico e anti-democratico


----------



## juventino (3 Dicembre 2014)

La più grande occasione persa della storia della politica italiana. Un anno fa avrebbero dovuto prendere Bersani per le palle ed obbligarlo a fare quel che volevano. Da un lato è vero che sarebbe stato andare contro i principi detti in campagna elettorale (io stesso credevo -e un po' credo ancora- che Grillo alla fine non avesse tutti i torti a non voler parlare con il PD), ma la politica è fatta anche di compromessi ed occasioni, quelle occasioni che difficilmente ricapiteranno.
Capitolo grillini: personalmente credo sia ingiusto tirargli addosso gli stracci. Se andiamo veramente a cercare le notizie come si deve si scopre che proposte ed emendamenti ne hanno fatti eccome, ma purtroppo tutti rifiutati dalla maggioranza, Ed è proprio qui che tir ritorna in mente quel calcio di rigore avuto contro Bersani...
Capitolo Grillo e Casaleggio: chi parla e nutre timore per una possibile pseudodittatura di questi due in caso di eventuale vittoria dei grillini ad elezioni per me esagera e non poco. Sono due pagliacci e come tali non hanno 1)il carisma 2)il potere per mettere in atto le assurde esagerazioni che molte persone fanno del Movimento (e ve lo dico io che non ho mai pensato di votare i 5 stelle).
In conclusione credo che il Movimento 5 Stelle sia il più innocuo partito mai visto in Italia. Non ha agganci con la criminalità, appalti et simila tipici degli altri partiti, ma non ha neanche la minima possibilità di poter prendere la guida del paese.


----------



## James Watson (3 Dicembre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> La più grande occasione persa della storia della politica italiana.



quoto


----------



## smallball (3 Dicembre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> La più grande occasione persa della storia della politica italiana. Un anno fa avrebbero dovuto prendere Bersani per le palle ed obbligarlo a fare quel che volevano. Da un lato è vero che sarebbe stato andare contro i principi detti in campagna elettorale (io stesso credevo -e un po' credo ancora- che Grillo alla fine non avesse tutti i torti a non voler parlare con il PD), ma la politica è fatta anche di compromessi ed occasioni, quelle occasioni che difficilmente ricapiteranno.
> Capitolo grillini: personalmente credo sia ingiusto tirargli addosso gli stracci. Se andiamo veramente a cercare le notizie come si deve si scopre che proposte ed emendamenti ne hanno fatti eccome, ma purtroppo tutti rifiutati dalla maggioranza, Ed è proprio qui che tir ritorna in mente quel calcio di rigore avuto contro Bersani...
> Capitolo Grillo e Casaleggio: chi parla e nutre timore per una possibile pseudodittatura di questi due in caso di eventuale vittoria dei grillini ad elezioni per me esagera e non poco. Sono due pagliacci e come tali non hanno 1)il carisma 2)il potere per mettere in atto le assurde esagerazioni che molte persone fanno del Movimento (e ve lo dico io che non ho mai pensato di votare i 5 stelle).
> In conclusione credo che il Movimento 5 Stelle sia il più innocuo partito mai visto in Italia. Non ha agganci con la criminalità, appalti et simila tipici degli altri partiti, ma non ha neanche la minima possibilità di poter prendere la guida del paese.



Riguardo la tua ultima frase aggiungo io,anzi ripeto un concetto che avevo gia' espresso in passato,venendo accusato di "Berlusconismo": per poter cambiare l'Italia ci devi mettere la faccia ovvero devi governare.Se vuoi governare da solo,e ne hai il pieno diritto,devi andare a votare con una legge elettorale che ti permetta di farlo da solo con una maggioranza solida. Il mio pensiero e' semplice : L'unica cosa che doveva fare il Movimento assieme agli altri partiti era questo: una legge elettorale che potesse permettergli questo,ed ottenuta questa,andare davanti agli Italiani ,ovvero sfruttando i media,a esporre il proprio programma: ricordiamoci che alle ultime politiche il 30 % degli Italiani non ha votato,sono le persone da convincere a tornare alle urne ,a dare fiducia a un progetto nuovo. Di certo non cambi l'Italia con un emendamento sull'edilizia scolastica,e' una goccia minuscola in un oceano. Poi non ci meravigliamo se la Lega prende quelle percentuali....


----------



## Blu71 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Riuniti a Parma con Pizzarotti i "dissidenti" del M5S. Per il sindaco di Parma il passo indietro di Grillo è nei fatti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Dicembre 2014)

Ho appena letto che una senatrice che aveva lasciata il movimento è passata con Alfano! ALFANO


----------



## runner (10 Dicembre 2014)

il riccone ligure fa un passo indietro....

si peccato che in Europa a fare gli show ci vada sempre lui


----------



## admin (10 Dicembre 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> il riccone ligure fa un passo indietro....
> 
> si peccato che in Europa a fare gli show ci vada sempre lui



L'avevo scritto proprio qualche giorno fa, prima dell'annuncio, che sarebbe tornato a fare il clown in teatro.


----------



## admin (11 Dicembre 2014)

Ahahahahahah ecco TzeTze!


----------



## Blu71 (11 Dicembre 2014)

Beppe Grillo, replicando alle parole di Napolitano che aveva avuto ieri parole contro l'anti-politica, si è detto "fiero di essere un eversore".


----------



## mandraghe (11 Dicembre 2014)

Difficile stavolta dare torto a Grillo, un Presidente della Repubblica che insulta milioni di italiani che hanno democraticamente votato per un partito non si era mai visto.


----------



## juventino (11 Dicembre 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Beppe Grillo, replicando alle parole di Napolitano che aveva avuto ieri parole contro l'anti-politica, si è detto "fiero di essere un eversore".



Impossibile dargli torto, ma d'altronde su Napolitano ha sempre avuto ragione da vendere.


----------



## vota DC (12 Dicembre 2014)

Lol pure la Cei ha appena dichiarato che un politico corrotto è più eversivo di un antipolitico onesto. La reazione di Napolitano è stata assurda perché Renzi e Orfini stessi avevano detto che avrebbero azzerato al politico ipotizzando che persino il 100% del Pd romano possa essere marcio, Napolitano invece si è messo a frignare contro le generalizzazioni, si vede che gli piace stare dalla parte dei cattivi dato che era fascista, stalinista, ha nominato cavaliere Assad quando reprimeva gli oppositori politici e gli ha tolto la nomina quando era l'unico a combattere l'Isis!


----------



## James Watson (12 Dicembre 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Difficile stavolta dare torto a Grillo, un Presidente della Repubblica che insulta milioni di italiani che hanno democraticamente votato per un partito non si era mai visto.



citando a sprazzi l'intervento del Presidente:
"N*on deve mai apparire dubbia la volontà di prevenire e colpire infiltrazioni criminali e pratiche corruttive *nella vita politica e amministrativa, la critica della politica e dei partiti, *preziosa e feconda nel suo rigore*, purché non priva di obiettività, senso della misura e capacità di distinguere è degenerata in anti-politica, cioè in patologia eversiva". 
*Non c'è dubbio che in Italia sia in atto una crisi che ha segnato un grave decadimento della politica, contribuendo in modo decisivo a un più generale degrado dei comportamenti sociali, a una più diffusa perdita dei valori che nell'Italia repubblicana erano stati condivisi e operanti per decenni.*
Serve oggi "una larga mobilitazione collettiva volta a demistificare e mettere in crisi le posizioni distruttive ed eversive dell'anti-politica" e "insieme sollecitare un'azione sistematica di riforma delle istituzioni e delle regole che definiscono il profilo della politica, questo sforzo deve coinvolgere tutte le componenti dello schieramento politico.
Soprattutto i giovani *parlamentari devono impegnarsi a servizio del Parlamento e del Paese, impedendo l'avvitarsi di cieche spirali di contrapposizione faziosa e talora persino violenta: devono invece alimentare ragionevoli speranze per il futuro dell'Italia.*
Mai era accaduto, come nel biennio scorso, l'avvio in Parlamento di metodi e *atti concreti di intimidazione fisica, di minaccia, di rifiuto di ogni regola e autorità, di tentativi sistematici e continui di stravolgimento e impedimento dell'attività legislativa delle Camere. "Da troppo tempo si colpisce impunemente il funzionamento degli istituti principali della democrazia rappresentativa,* non solo si stracciano in un solo impeto una pluralità di valori tradizionali o comunque vitali, ma si configura la più grave delle patologie con cui siamo chiamati come Paese civile a fare i conti: quella che penso possiamo chiamare la 'patologia dell'anti-politica'."

Francamente non ho capito bene dove sarebbe l'insulto, io ci vedo anche un attacco molto duro alla politica in generale. Non è che i 5s se la sono presa perché hanno la coda di paglia?


----------



## andre (12 Dicembre 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> citando a sprazzi l'intervento del Presidente:
> "N*on deve mai apparire dubbia la volontà di prevenire e colpire infiltrazioni criminali e pratiche corruttive *nella vita politica e amministrativa, la critica della politica e dei partiti, *preziosa e feconda nel suo rigore*, purché non priva di obiettività, senso della misura e capacità di distinguere è degenerata in anti-politica, cioè in patologia eversiva".
> *Non c'è dubbio che in Italia sia in atto una crisi che ha segnato un grave decadimento della politica, contribuendo in modo decisivo a un più generale degrado dei comportamenti sociali, a una più diffusa perdita dei valori che nell'Italia repubblicana erano stati condivisi e operanti per decenni.*
> Serve oggi "una larga mobilitazione collettiva volta a demistificare e mettere in crisi le posizioni distruttive ed eversive dell'anti-politica" e "insieme sollecitare un'azione sistematica di riforma delle istituzioni e delle regole che definiscono il profilo della politica, questo sforzo deve coinvolgere tutte le componenti dello schieramento politico.
> ...



Parte in rosso


----------



## vota DC (12 Dicembre 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Serve oggi "una larga mobilitazione collettiva volta a demistificare e mettere in crisi le posizioni distruttive ed eversive dell'anti-politica"
> 
> Francamente non ho capito bene dove sarebbe l'insulto, io ci vedo anche un attacco molto duro alla politica in generale. ?



Demistificare significa sbugiardare. All'indomani dello scandalo romano Napolitano sostiene che gli antipolitici vanno sbugiardati.


----------



## Doctore (12 Dicembre 2014)

Ma perche napolitano non parla chiaro?Deve fare i nomi e cognomi altrimenti se ne stia zitto.


----------



## mandraghe (12 Dicembre 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> .



Grazie di averle pubblicate: se prima avevo dei dubbi che parlasse dei grillini, dopo la lettura di ciò che hai postato sono sicurissimo che parlava proprio del 5 stelle...il giorno che quell'essere lascerà il Quirinale sarà uno dei pochi giorni di luce nella politica italiana: se Cossiga aveva attentato alla Costituzione, lo stalinista quirinalizio l'ha più e più volte calpestata...


----------



## juventino (12 Dicembre 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> .



Dai James, lo sai anche te che Napolitano è indifendibile. Con che coraggio può farci la paternale un individuo che ha ostacolato indagini sulla trattativa tra lo stato e la criminalità e che ha pesantissime responsabilità sulla vicenda della terra dei fuochi?


----------



## James Watson (15 Dicembre 2014)

probabilmente sbaglio io a dare per scontato che il concetto di "anti-politica" che intende Napolitano, così come il concetto di "politica" conseguente è qualcosa di leggermente più "alto" di quello che comunemente si intende..


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2014)




----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Dicembre 2014)

Non capisco quale sia il problema sopra ??


----------



## Nicco (18 Dicembre 2014)

Riguardo questo partito (o movimento) credo che durante le elezioni presidenziali sarà chiaro che l'onda dei 5s è finita.
Quelli che l'ultima volta sono stati franchi tiratori per il PD potrebbero rivelarsi tali per i grillini.
Se Renzi trova il candidato giusto, in un colpo fa fuori un po' tutti, e non lo dico con soddisfazione.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Dicembre 2014)

Sarebbe un dramma .. Ad oggi fatti alla mano il movimento é L unico non immischiato in faccende di mafia sarebbe un dramma perdere L unico baluastro di legalità in parlamento ... 

Discorso al netto del programma che può legittimamente piacere a meno


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Dicembre 2014)

Sondaggi elettorali di oggi danno
il PD al 35% 
il M5S al 19%
dietro FI al 15% e lega al 13%

Personalmente credo che sia un dato interessante,
al momento il M5S è al minimo, direi che ha perso l'elettorato più volatile e sensibile al populismo spicciolo, quello che stà raccattando la lega.

dato per scontato il fallimento del PD, (naturalmente sarò il primo a essere felice se ciò non accadra, per il bene dell'Italia)
considerando che al momento la destra non ha nulla di nuovo da proporre, le sue idee le stà già mettendo in atto Renzi (si fà per dire, a quasi un anno non ha fatto ancora assolutamente nulla, tale quale il suo amicone Silvione)

Direi che Il M5S ha ormai uno zoccolo duro e di fronte a palesi fallimenti degli altri, cosa che al momento è ipotizzabile, è ancora pronto a prendere il volo al 30%

Credo che però stavolta dovrebbe cambiare strategia, (ha fatto bene a non cadere nel tranello del PD e rifiutare ogni collaborazione, ora sì che sarebbe finito), ma ora dovrebbe prendere per le p..le la parte sana del PD (la base) o perchè no, Salvini è costringerli a fare condividere programmi con vere riforme


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Dicembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sondaggi elettorali di oggi danno
> il PD al 35%
> il M5S al 19%
> dietro FI al 15% e lega al 13%
> ...



In questo momento il PD è l'unico partito che può vincere le elezioni in italia e purtroppo sarà sempre peggio..di solito chi governa crolla nei sondaggi mentre reggono l'urto della crisi..una campagna elettorale fatta da twitter-man renzi con tutti i giornali schierati con loro vincono con quasi il 50% dei voti..soprattutto perché hanno il piede in due scarpe, beccano i voti dei sinistrini che pensano di votare un partito democratico ma beccano anche i voti degli ex-forzisi che giustamente vedono le politiche del PD vicinissime a quelle che proponeva Berlusconi..


----------



## smallball (18 Dicembre 2014)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In questo momento il PD è l'unico partito che può vincere le elezioni in italia e purtroppo sarà sempre peggio..di solito chi governa crolla nei sondaggi mentre reggono l'urto della crisi..una campagna elettorale fatta da twitter-man renzi con tutti i giornali schierati con loro vincono con quasi il 50% dei voti..soprattutto perché hanno il piede in due scarpe, beccano i voti dei sinistrini che pensano di votare un partito democratico ma beccano anche i voti degli ex-forzisi che giustamente vedono le politiche del PD vicinissime a quelle che proponeva Berlusconi..



in pratica uno scenario da DC da Prima Repubblica DOC


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Dicembre 2014)

smallball ha scritto:


> in pratica uno scenario da DC da Prima Repubblica DOC



La scuola è quella....


----------



## Nicco (18 Dicembre 2014)

Grillo ci è andato leggero oggi: “Napolitano non si dovrebbe dimettere ma si dovrebbe costituire”.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Dicembre 2014)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In questo momento il PD è l'unico partito che può vincere le elezioni in italia e purtroppo sarà sempre peggio..di solito chi governa crolla nei sondaggi mentre reggono l'urto della crisi..una campagna elettorale fatta da twitter-man renzi con tutti i giornali schierati con loro vincono con quasi il 50% dei voti..soprattutto perché hanno il piede in due scarpe, beccano i voti dei sinistrini che pensano di votare un partito democratico ma beccano anche i voti degli ex-forzisi che giustamente vedono le politiche del PD vicinissime a quelle che proponeva Berlusconi..



perfetto


----------



## juventino (19 Dicembre 2014)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Grillo ci è andato leggero oggi: “Napolitano non si dovrebbe dimettere ma si dovrebbe costituire”.



Ha perfettamente ragione.


----------



## Doctore (19 Dicembre 2014)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> ma beccano anche i voti degli ex-forzisi che giustamente vedono le politiche del PD vicinissime a quelle che proponeva Berlusconi..



Ma peccato che berlusconi non ha mai fatto la politica che ha promesso altrimenti eravamo la prima potenza al mondo...
renzi è anni luce avanti rispetto a berlusconi anche se non condivido parecchie cose.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Dicembre 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ma peccato che berlusconi non ha mai fatto la politica che ha promesso altrimenti eravamo la prima potenza al mondo...
> renzi è anni luce avanti rispetto a berlusconi anche se non condivido parecchie cose.



Guarda lungi da me difendere il nanetto ma se Silvio non ha fatto molte delle cose che prometteva è perché il partito di Renzi si opponeva su tutto..lo stesso partito che ora ripropone in salsa appena appena rivisitate le stesse cose..
quando silvio diceva che si doveva rivedere la costituzione era un attentato alla nazione..lo dice renzi e gli plaude pure nonno napolitano
Silvio voleva fare la riforma della giustizia?solo per salvarsi lui, ovviamnete..la propone renzi ed è cosa buona e giusta
Silvio voleva dare più poteri a chi vince le elezioni per poter governare?pericolo nuovo mussolini!!..Renzi dice la stessa cosa e improvvisamente ci si rende conto che in 60 anni di repubblica nessuno ha mai governato davvero

Sono solo alcuni esempi..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Dicembre 2014)

Siamo al delirio, mettersi a discutere su chi sia meglio tra due 0 assoluti come Berlusconi e Renzi,

L'unica affermazione assennata che si può fare è che Berlusconi ha avuto oltre 10 anni di tempo pre produrre il nulla assoluto,
Renzi ci stà provando da solo un annetto, promette bene, ma non credo che riuscirà a gabbare gli elettori per 10 anni


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Dicembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Siamo al delirio, mettersi a discutere su chi sia meglio tra due 0 assoluti come Berlusconi e Renzi,
> 
> L'unica affermazione assennata che si può fare è che Berlusconi ha avuto oltre 10 anni di tempo pre produrre il nulla assoluto,
> Renzi ci stà provando da solo un annetto, promette bene, ma non credo che riuscirà a gabbare gli elettori per 10 anni



prossime elezioni conta ancora la balla degli 80 euro e vedrai quanti fessi ci cadranno ancora ... 

e pensare che c'è gente che lo difende.. io credo siano in malafede..


----------



## runner (19 Dicembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sondaggi elettorali di oggi danno
> il PD al 35%
> il M5S al 19%
> dietro FI al 15% e lega al 13%
> ...



sta storia che "la qualunque" abbia votato prima la Lega, poi il 5stelle e adesso ancora la Lega e che sono voti dai quali difendersi per creare un grande movimento, mi fa davvero ridere assai....


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Dicembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> prossime elezioni conta ancora la balla degli 80 euro e vedrai quanti fessi ci cadranno ancora ...
> 
> e pensare che c'è gente che lo difende.. io credo siano in malafede..



Non è malafede..molti votano PD perché vengono da una scuola di pensiero dove gli hanno inculcato in testa che tutto il male sta dall'altra parte e quindi per forza loro sono la parte giusta, bella, sana...mi fanno pena oltre che darmi fastidio..


----------



## mandraghe (19 Dicembre 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ma peccato che berlusconi non ha mai fatto la politica che ha promesso altrimenti eravamo la prima potenza al mondo...
> renzi è anni luce avanti rispetto a berlusconi anche se non condivido parecchie cose.



Vero, peccato perchè il programma liberista del '94 era, almeno a parole, quanto di meglio servisse (e continuerebbe a servire) all'Italia.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non è malafede..molti votano PD perché vengono da una scuola di pensiero dove gli hanno inculcato in testa che tutto il male sta dall'altra parte e quindi per forza loro sono la parte giusta, bella, sana...mi fanno pena oltre che darmi fastidio..



Senza dimenticare che gli elettori "de sinistra" sono anche i più intelligenti e furbi del globo: sono così tanto intelligenti che per più di 40 anni si son bevuti la storiella che in Russia si stava bene e che Mao era un grande leader democratico.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2014)

Altri tre parlamentari abbandonano il M5S, sono i senatori Giuseppe Vacciano e Ivana Simeoni ed il deputato Cristian Iannuzzi.


----------



## admin (1 Gennaio 2015)




----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Gennaio 2015)

Parlando di cose serie ... Da oggi scattano i nuovi regimi dei minimi ... Ringraziate Renzie oppure la colpa è della Casaleggio ed associati ..


----------



## Tobi (1 Gennaio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Parlando di cose serie ... Da oggi scattano i nuovi regimi dei minimi ... Ringraziate Renzie oppure la colpa è della Casaleggio ed associati ..



cioe?


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Gennaio 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> cioe?



Vai a vederti i nuovi regimi dei minimi da gennaio 2015 ... Auguri ... E qui si perde tempo ad insultare il video di Grillo ... Capito perché sto paese va a rotoli ? C'è una classe politica che At stuprando con un dildo da mezzo metro sto paese da 20 anni e il " cattivo " è grillo ..

Oramai non commento più ..


----------



## Tobi (2 Gennaio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vai a vederti i nuovi regimi dei minimi da gennaio 2015 ... Auguri ... E qui si perde tempo ad insultare il video di Grillo ... Capito perché sto paese va a rotoli ? C'è una classe politica che At stuprando con un dildo da mezzo metro sto paese da 20 anni e il " cattivo " è grillo ..
> 
> Oramai non commento più ..



ma questa riforma vale per chi apre p.iva a partire dal 2015 o va a modificare anche chi ha aperto p.iva negli anni scorsi?


----------



## Efferosso (2 Gennaio 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> ma questa riforma vale per chi apre p.iva a partire dal 2015 o va a modificare anche chi ha aperto p.iva negli anni scorsi?



In estrema sintesi (ci sono altri vincoli ma non mi sembra il caso di esplicitarli per evitare post chilometrici) e anche perché la disciplina è stata più volte modificata/affiancata dal regime per le nuove iniziative imprenditoriali.

Il regime dei minimi è stato introdotto nel 2008 (governo Prodi).
E' stato poi modificato nel 2012 (governo Monti).
Infine è stato modificato con l'attuale finanziaria.

*Per coloro i quali hanno aperto la partita iva entro il 31/12/14 (e, aggiungo, hanno già emesso ed incassato almeno una fattura) si applicano fino a scadenza dei prossimi 4 anni ancora i regimi del governo Monti. Non vengono dunque applicati i nuovi minimi.
*

Per brevità verrà fatto il confronto solo fra i minimi di Monti e quelli di Renzi.

Monti
5% di imposta secca se:
non viene percepito un reddito da autonomo superiore ai 30.000 Euro all'anno (vale il principio di cassa, non di competenza, proprio per la natura del reddito);
non sono stati effettuati dall'autonomo investimenti strumentali per oltre 15.000 Euro nell'anno;

Note: è possibile "sforare" il tetto dei 30.000 una e una sola volta, fino ad un massimo del 50% della soglia (quindi fino a 45.000). In quel caso per quell'anno si continua a pagare l'imposta minima del 5%, ma dall'anno successivo si è automaticamente fuori dal regime di vantaggio.


Renzi:
L'aliquota viene portata al 15%;
Il massimale di reddito da non sforare varia da una soglia minima di 15.000 a una massima di 40.000 a seconda dell'attività (dai professionisti ai commercianti).
Il reddito su cui viene poi applicata l'imposta per i minimi non tiene semplicemente conto degli incassi ma si calcola secondo un coefficiente di redditività (andando a memoria dovrebbe variare fra il 40 e il 78%).
Gli investimenti in beni strumentali salgono ad un massimo di 20.000 Euro.

Come detto, ci sono tante implicazioni non riportate (IVA, IRAP, Previdenza, età etc) per volontà di sintesi.

E' importante ricordare (per avere un'idea del vantaggio dei minimi rispetto ad un regime ordinario) come l'aliquota minima del primo scaglione IRPEF sia il 23% fino a 15.000 per poi salire progressivamente al 27% fino a 28.000 Euro e, volendo fare il paragone coi minimi, 38% fino a 55.000.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Gennaio 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> In estrema sintesi (ci sono altri vincoli ma non mi sembra il caso di esplicitarli per evitare post chilometrici) e anche perché la disciplina è stata più volte modificata/affiancata dal regime per le nuove iniziative imprenditoriali.
> 
> Il regime dei minimi è stato introdotto nel 2008 (governo Prodi).
> E' stato poi modificato nel 2012 (governo Monti).
> ...




Perfetto ..


----------



## Tobi (2 Gennaio 2015)

Ok grazie.


----------



## Efferosso (13 Gennaio 2015)

Per dovere di cronaca, ora che sono uscite le prime circolari di riferimento, è giusto sottolineare come sia presente una nuova agevolazione interna ai minimi 2015, che permette per i primi 3 anni di ridurre il reddito imponibile di un terzo, cambiando talvolta di molto la convenienza del nuovo regime.

Inoltre la fuoriuscita del regime avviene sempre nell'anno successivo. Anche "sforando" il 50% in più del reddito consentito.


----------



## admin (20 Gennaio 2015)




----------



## Efferosso (28 Gennaio 2015)

Altri 9 deputati e 1 senatore fuoriescono dal movimento 5 stelle.

Ad oggi sono usciti per loro volontà o perché espulsi 18 senatori su 54 eletti e 18 deputati sui 109 eletti.


----------



## Nicco (28 Gennaio 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Altri 9 deputati e 1 senatore fuoriescono dal movimento 5 stelle.
> 
> Ad oggi sono usciti per loro volontà o perché espulsi 18 senatori su 54 eletti e 18 deputati sui 109 eletti.



Sempre più allo sbando, e pare che questi dissidenti votino le proposte di Renzi, o sbaglio?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Gennaio 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Altri 9 deputati e 1 senatore fuoriescono dal movimento 5 stelle.
> 
> Ad oggi sono usciti per loro volontà o perché espulsi 18 senatori su 54 eletti e 18 deputati sui 109 eletti.



Io mi preoccupo di più sulle mancate uscite negli altri partiti,
che continuano bellamente ad essere carichi di falliti, indagati, condannati et similia


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Gennaio 2015)

Sono curioso di vedere il risultato del voto degli iscritti del m5s per il presidente della repubblica. Ho letto che nella lista ci sarà anche Prodi. Se per caso vince lui ci sarà da ridere alle elezioni del presidente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Gennaio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io mi preoccupo di più sulle mancate uscite negli altri partiti,
> che continuano bellamente ad essere carichi di falliti, indagati, condannati et similia



esatto


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (28 Gennaio 2015)

Si sa chi saranno gli altri candidati del movimento oltre a Prodi? Non sono riuscito a trovare i nomi da nessuna parte


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Gennaio 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Si sa chi saranno gli altri candidati del movimento oltre a Prodi? Non sono riuscito a trovare i nomi da nessuna parte



il sito del corriere riporta questi nomi:

*I candidati sono Pierluigi Bersani, Raffaele Cantone, Lorenza Carlassare, Nino Di Matteo, Ferdinando Imposimato, Elio Lannutti, Paolo Maddalena, Romano Prodi, Salvatore Settis e Gustavo Zagrebelsky.*


----------



## Hammer (28 Gennaio 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sono curioso di vedere il risultato del voto degli iscritti del m5s per il presidente della repubblica. Ho letto che nella lista ci sarà anche Prodi. Se per caso vince lui ci sarà da ridere alle elezioni del presidente.



Sarebbe un banco di prova durissimo per il PD. Renzi rischia un colpo pesante. Essendo tra l'altro Prodi uno dei _meno peggio_ del confusionario calderone delle ipotesi, mi auguro che accada sul serio.


----------



## Efferosso (28 Gennaio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un banco di prova durissimo per il PD. Renzi rischia un colpo pesante. Essendo tra l'altro Prodi uno dei _meno peggio_ del confusionario calderone delle ipotesi, mi auguro che accada sul serio.



Sarebbe un risultato molto interessante.
E' già fuori dall'ordinario vedere il "padre italiano" dell'Euro fra i candidati di un movimento anti moneta unica, ancor più straordinario sarebbe vederlo vincere. Oltretutto parliamo di un politico di professione, uno di quelli che il movimento a cinque stelle dovrebbe volere su una forca. Sarebbe un risultato certamente fuori dagli schemi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Gennaio 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un risultato molto interessante.
> E' già fuori dall'ordinario vedere il "padre italiano" dell'Euro fra i candidati di un movimento anti moneta unica, ancor più straordinario sarebbe vederlo vincere. Oltretutto parliamo di un politico di professione, uno di quelli che il movimento a cinque stelle dovrebbe volere su una forca. Sarebbe un risultato certamente fuori dagli schemi.



Il discorso alla fine è molto semplice. Escluso Prodi, qualunque altro nome farà il m5s ha 0 possibilità che venga scelto, fosse anche l'uomo migliore del mondo.

A sto punto io andrei fisso su Prodi, meglio di niente, almeno rompi gli schemi. Tra amato e prodi, meglio prodi. C'è da dire che probabilmente una scelta di questo tipo non piacerebbe però a molti elettori, ma realisticamente parlando è l'unica scelta possibile a meno di robe assurde durante l'elezione del presidente


----------



## Efferosso (28 Gennaio 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il discorso alla fine è molto semplice. Escluso Prodi, qualunque altro nome farà il m5s ha 0 possibilità che venga scelto, fosse anche l'uomo migliore del mondo.
> 
> A sto punto io andrei fisso su Prodi, meglio di niente, almeno rompi gli schemi. Tra amato e prodi, meglio prodi. C'è da dire che probabilmente una scelta di questo tipo non piacerebbe però a molti elettori, ma realisticamente parlando è l'unica scelta possibile a meno di robe assurde durante l'elezione del presidente



Nel suo piccolo, sarebbe una rivoluzione copernicana nel movimento, considerato che fino ad oggi non ha mai optato per il pragmatismo politico.


----------



## Doctore (28 Gennaio 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il discorso alla fine è molto semplice. Escluso Prodi, qualunque altro nome farà il m5s ha 0 possibilità che venga scelto, fosse anche l'uomo migliore del mondo.
> 
> A sto punto io andrei fisso su Prodi, meglio di niente, almeno rompi gli schemi. Tra amato e prodi, meglio prodi. C'è da dire che probabilmente una scelta di questo tipo non piacerebbe però a molti elettori, ma realisticamente parlando è l'unica scelta possibile a meno di robe assurde durante l'elezione del presidente



ma perche prodi sarebbe meglio di amato?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Gennaio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma perche prodi sarebbe meglio di amato?



C'ha la faccia più simpatica


----------



## Hammer (29 Gennaio 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il discorso alla fine è molto semplice. Escluso Prodi, qualunque altro nome farà il m5s ha 0 possibilità che venga scelto, fosse anche l'uomo migliore del mondo.
> 
> A sto punto io andrei fisso su Prodi, meglio di niente, almeno rompi gli schemi. Tra amato e prodi, meglio prodi. C'è da dire che probabilmente una scelta di questo tipo non piacerebbe però a molti elettori, ma realisticamente parlando è l'unica scelta possibile a meno di robe assurde durante l'elezione del presidente



Esattamente. Il M5s ha la possibilità di compiere un piccolo capolavoro politico.
Se propongono Prodi e il PD lo vota, il Nazareno si spacca
Se propongono Prodi e il PD non lo vota, Renzi perde millemila voti


----------



## Efferosso (29 Gennaio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Esattamente. Il M5s ha la possibilità di compiere un piccolo capolavoro politico.
> Se propongono Prodi e il PD lo vota, il Nazareno si spacca
> Se propongono Prodi e il PD non lo vota, Renzi perde millemila voti



Però, per promuovere un'azione di disturbo, va contro tutto quello che ha sostenuto fin da quando si è presentato agli elettori.


----------



## Doctore (29 Gennaio 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> C'ha la faccia più simpatica



mahhh preferisco uno sgamato a sto punto...prodi mi sembra un pesce lesso 
A me la faccia di amato mi e' simpatica mi ricorda splinter delle tartarughe ninja


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Gennaio 2015)

Abbiamo votato ecco i risultati : 

Ferdinando Imposimato con il 32%, secondo Romano Prodi con il 20%


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Gennaio 2015)

Bah... Come pensavo purtroppo non ha vinto Prodi. Onestamente sto risultato è proprio inutile e anche stupido. Che senso ha? Ma ci arriva la gente? Non è passato Rodotà a suo tempo che un minimo di possibilità poteva averle, come mai potrà passare Imposimato?



Doctore ha scritto:


> mahhh preferisco uno sgamato a sto punto...prodi mi sembra un pesce lesso
> A me la faccia di amato mi e' simpatica mi ricorda splinter delle tartarughe ninja



Più che splinter ricorda un topo generico ahahah


----------



## Hammer (29 Gennaio 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Però, per promuovere un'azione di disturbo, va contro tutto quello che ha sostenuto fin da quando si è presentato agli elettori.



A volte, in politica, è necessario e giusto saper scendere a compromessi, e in questo monopoli Quirinale può rivelarsi una qualità.

Obiettivamente, votare a oltranza Imposimato significa aver perso di partenza la corsa.

Scegliere Prodi non è un azione di disturbo, significa anche proporre una persona autorevole, fino a prova contraria onesta, con esperienza politica non trascurabile.


----------



## Nicco (29 Gennaio 2015)

Candidare una persona scelta da una votazione online dove qualunque iscritto può contribuire a me fa strano. Quante delle persone che hanno votato nel blog sanno che è Imposimato? Quanti vogliono realmente proporre un candidato valido e quanti veleggiano sulle onde dell'entusiasmo dietro ad uno schermo di un pc?
I senatori e i parlamentari grillini sono già stati scelti con votazioni no? Potremmo far scegliere a loro che dovrebbero, in via del tutto teorica, essere preparati per il compito? Il mezzo del quizzettone via web andrebbe messo da parte, sennò gli eletti che ci stanno a fare?


----------



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Abbiamo votato ecco i risultati :
> 
> Ferdinando Imposimato con il 32%, secondo Romano Prodi con il 20%



...consultazione inutile. Verrà eletto Mattarella.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Gennaio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...consultazione inutile. Verrà eletto Mattarella.



Per quanto non sia d'accordo con l'esito che ne è venuto fuori, per me è tutt'altro che inutile la consultazione. Io queste cose le trovo positive. 

Il risultato è inutile, la consultazione no. Può sembrare la stessa cosa, ma cambia parecchio.


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2015)

Ma ancora ne parlano/parlate di questi qui?


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2015)




----------



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Per quanto non sia d'accordo con l'esito che ne è venuto fuori, per me è tutt'altro che inutile la consultazione. Io queste cose le trovo positive.
> 
> Il risultato è inutile, la consultazione no. Può sembrare la stessa cosa, ma cambia parecchio.



...rispetto la tua opinione, come tutte del resto. Nel merito, il M5S come si pone verso Mattarella?


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Gennaio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...rispetto la tua opinione, come tutte del resto. Nel merito, il M5S come si pone verso Mattarella?



Ho sentito uno che diceva che loro avrebbero votato solo il loro, mentre un'altra senatrice/deputata che se il loro voto fosse decisivo si rimetteranno alla rete.


----------



## Efferosso (30 Gennaio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> A volte, in politica, è necessario e giusto saper scendere a compromessi, e in questo monopoli Quirinale può rivelarsi una qualità.
> 
> Obiettivamente, votare a oltranza Imposimato significa aver perso di partenza la corsa.
> 
> Scegliere Prodi non è un azione di disturbo, significa anche proporre una persona autorevole, fino a prova contraria onesta, con esperienza politica non trascurabile.



Il problema è che fino all'altro ieri (letteralmente fino all'altro ieri) Prodi era una (delle) nemesi contro cui si scagliava il Movimento 5 stelle.
Non bisogna sottovalutare questa manovra (in parte abortita visto il risultato delle consultazioni online).
Fino all'altro ieri il movimento era "duro e puro", "anti euro", "anti politica", "non scendiamo a patti con nessuno".
Alla luce dei risultati, un quinto dei grillini sta facendo tutto l'opposto di quello che ha fatto fino all'altro ieri.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Gennaio 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Il problema è che fino all'altro ieri (letteralmente fino all'altro ieri) Prodi era una (delle) nemesi contro cui si scagliava il Movimento 5 stelle.
> Non bisogna sottovalutare questa manovra (in parte abortita visto il risultato delle consultazioni online).
> Fino all'altro ieri il movimento era "duro e puro", "anti euro", "anti politica", "non scendiamo a patti con nessuno".
> Alla luce dei risultati, un quinto dei grillini sta facendo tutto l'opposto di quello che ha fatto fino all'altro ieri.



Non avete capito proprio una mazza del perché


----------



## Efferosso (30 Gennaio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non avete capito proprio una mazza del perché



Ti ascolto.


----------



## Nicco (31 Gennaio 2015)

Riporto un post di fb della Taverna:



> 1) Sergio Mattarella
> 2) Mattarella
> 3) Mattarella Sergio
> 4) Mattarella S.
> ...



Hanno in testa solo il complotto? Ma poi a che pro codificare i voti?


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2015)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Riporto un post di fb della Taverna:
> 
> 
> 
> Hanno in testa solo il complotto? Ma poi a che pro codificare i voti?



A loro di governare o di far finta di farlo non interessa assolutamente nulla. Quando hanno avuto l'opportunità di farlo, si sono tirati indietro. Se lo avessero fatto, si sarebbero bruciati in 10 giorni. Sono assolutamente inadatti, incapaci ed incompetenti.

A loro interessa solo restare a galla, fare casino e gridare a complotti. Il tutto, per portare la gente sul blog e guadagnare, guadagnare ed ancora guadagnare.

Tutte le bufale che tirano fuori (l'ultima, quella su Mattarella e l'uranio) servono solamente per il click bombing.


----------



## andre (31 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> A loro di governare o di far finta di farlo non interessa assolutamente nulla. Quando hanno avuto l'opportunità di farlo, si sono tirati indietro. Se lo avessero fatto, si sarebbero bruciati in 10 giorni. Sono assolutamente inadatti, incapaci ed incompetenti.
> 
> A loro interessa solo restare a galla, fare casino e gridare a complotti. Il tutto, per portare la gente sul blog e guadagnare, guadagnare ed ancora guadagnare.
> 
> Tutte le bufale che tirano fuori (l'ultima, quella su Mattarella e l'uranio) servono solamente per il click bombing.



Quindi credi anche tu al gombloddo?
Creare un partito dal 25% di voti in Italia solo per dei click su un sito lol...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Gennaio 2015)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Riporto un post di fb della Taverna:
> 
> 
> 
> Hanno in testa solo il complotto? Ma poi a che pro codificare i voti?



Per capire i numeri su cui puoi contare, non ci vuole tanto a capirlo.

Alle scorse elezioni presidenziali provarono a dare la colpa a SEL della non elezioni di Prodi, a quel punto Vendola ha detto davanti a tutti che SEL votò *R.Prodi*, e che i conti con loro tornavano.

Ma è possibile poi che bisogna sempre dire complotto per ogni cosa per mandare in "caciara" le discussioni? Non si può provare a giudicare qualcosa normalmente?


----------



## Blu71 (31 Gennaio 2015)

Renzi, secondo me, indicando Mattarella ha messo in difficoltà pure i 5 stelle... Che però hanno preferito ancora una volta rimanere settari..contenti loro...


----------



## vota DC (31 Gennaio 2015)

Ma a parte il contentino di essere decisivi per il presidente che cambiava?


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2015)

andre ha scritto:


> Quindi credi anche tu al gombloddo?
> Creare un partito dal 25% di voti in Italia solo per dei click su un sito lol...



Non è che ci credo, è così. Ed i fatti lo dimostrano ampiamente.


----------



## Nicco (31 Gennaio 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Per capire i numeri su cui puoi contare, non ci vuole tanto a capirlo.
> 
> Alle scorse elezioni presidenziali provarono a dare la colpa a SEL della non elezioni di Prodi, a quel punto Vendola ha detto davanti a tutti che SEL votò *R.Prodi*, e che i conti con loro tornavano.
> 
> Ma è possibile poi che bisogna sempre dire complotto per ogni cosa per mandare in "caciara" le discussioni? Non si può provare a giudicare qualcosa normalmente?


Perché riportare una notizia tanto inutile quanto di carattere puramente provocatorio?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Gennaio 2015)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Perché riportare una notizia tanto inutile quanto di carattere puramente provocatorio?



Ma seriamente?

Ti ho riportato una notizia per darti un dato reale e oggettivo del fatto che certe considerazioni non sono un "complotto".


----------



## Nicco (31 Gennaio 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma seriamente?
> 
> Ti ho riportato una notizia per darti un dato reale e oggettivo del fatto che certe considerazioni non sono un "complotto".



Mi riferivo alla Taverna. Non mi permetterei.


----------



## Hammer (31 Gennaio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Renzi, secondo me, indicando Mattarella ha messo in difficoltà pure i 5 stelle... Che però hanno preferito ancora una volta rimanere settari..contenti loro...



Renzi indicando Mattarella e conducendo le operazioni si è messo in cattedra e ha dato una lezione di politica magistrale A TUTTI. Mi duole ammetterlo, ma va riconosciuto


----------



## Efferosso (1 Febbraio 2015)

Io "non capendo una mazza" continuo a rimanere perplesso circa la volontà di un quinto dei votanti grillini di portare avanti prodi, non ricevendo spiegazioni, continuo a vedere un cambiamento radicale nei pentastellati rispetto a quanto fatto fin qui.


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2015)




----------



## andre (1 Febbraio 2015)

Perchè non si chiude la discussione? Tanto ormai serve solo per prendere per il ****


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2015)

andre ha scritto:


> Perchè non si chiude la discussione? Tanto ormai serve solo per prendere per il ****




Il M5S è comunque una della forze politiche principiali del Paese perciò è giusto discuterne.


----------



## Efferosso (1 Febbraio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il M5S è comunque una della forze politiche principiali del Paese perciò è giusto discuterne.



Più che altro, per discuterne, servirebbe avere individui disposti a farlo.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Più che altro, per discuterne, servirebbe avere individui disposti a farlo.



....sul nostro forum c'è ampia possibilità di discutere serenamente di tutto


----------



## Doctore (2 Febbraio 2015)

andre ha scritto:


> Perchè non si chiude la discussione? Tanto ormai serve solo per prendere per il ****



allergico alla satira??

scherzo eh


----------



## mandraghe (3 Febbraio 2015)




----------



## Louis Gara (3 Febbraio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


>



Questo ragionamento non lo capisco, sinceramente. Il popolo è sovrano, sì, ma con dei limiti.
Se il popolo dovesse sindacare su tutto, allora il Parlamento che ci starebbe a fare? Quindi per ogni legge il popolo (anzi, gli iscritti al sacro blog di beppe) dovrebbe sentenziare?


----------



## mandraghe (3 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Questo ragionamento non lo capisco, sinceramente. Il popolo è sovrano, sì, ma con dei limiti.
> Se il popolo dovesse sindacare su tutto, allora il Parlamento che ci starebbe a fare? Quindi per ogni legge il popolo (anzi, gli iscritti al sacro blog di beppe) dovrebbe sentenziare?



Ce stanno i grillini, a che servono gli elettori?

Ce sta il blogghe, a che serve il parlamento?

Ce stanno Grillo e Casaleggio, a che servono i parlamentari, i ministri ecc.?


----------



## James Watson (3 Febbraio 2015)

ah, la sottile differenza che separa il populismo dalla democrazia rappresentativa..


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Febbraio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


>



In quanti hanno scelto la rosa dei nomi tra cui potevano votare gli iscritti al blog di grillo?


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Febbraio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ce stanno i grillini, a che servono gli elettori?
> 
> Ce sta il blogghe, a che serve il parlamento?
> 
> Ce stanno Grillo e Casaleggio, a che servono i parlamentari, i ministri ecc.?



 mandraghe, pensavo che fossi anche tu lagggente


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Febbraio 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> ah, la sottile differenza che separa il populismo dalla democrazia rappresentativa..



Centro,
ma almeno i grillini portano avanti la discussione,
al momento tutti gli altri schieramenti obiettivamente tendono a cercare di rappresentare i cittadini il meno possibile


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Febbraio 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Io "non capendo una mazza" continuo a rimanere perplesso circa la volontà di un quinto dei votanti grillini di portare avanti prodi, non ricevendo spiegazioni, continuo a vedere un cambiamento radicale nei pentastellati rispetto a quanto fatto fin qui.



Evidentemente era un modo per mettere in difficoltà quei ridicoli del PD, magari molti votanti non sono nemmeno cinquestelle.

stavolta il PD ne è uscito piuttosto bene, ma ci siamo scordati le comiche dell'ultima volta?
il problema degli elettori è la memoria molto corta, che purtroppo ad oggi tiene ancora in gioco soggetti come Berlusconi o la Lega


----------



## mandraghe (3 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> mandraghe, pensavo che fossi anche tu lagggente



Macché, non voto da millenni...i grillini su alcuni temi avrebbero pure ragione, e sarei anche pronoto ad appoggiarli..ma poi.....ma poi uno vede che nell'allegra brigata sono imbrancate persone come Sibilia, Marcianò ecc. e capisci che in realtà i grillini in quanto ad incompetenza non sarebbero inferiori ai partiti tradizionali.

Per dire ecco un un esempio di grillismo: l'inizio sarebbe condivisibile, poi però svacca di brutto. 






Ecco il prode Sibilia:






Per tacere dell'idolatria di stampo berlusconiano verso il sommo profeta del blogghe...e mi fermo qua perché non voglio infierire.

Questo non toglie che io rispetti chi segue il movimento, però è innegabile che molti grillini si prestino facilmente alle sbeffeggiature.


----------



## Hammer (3 Febbraio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> [/IMG]
> 
> Per tacere dell'idolatria di stampo berlusconiano verso il sommo profeta del blogghe...e mi fermo qua perché non voglio infierire.



Il berlusconismo ha amplificato la concezione di idolatria dell'uomo solo al comando, ma è una tradizione prettamente italiana. Gli italiani mediamente (e trasversalmente!) sono alla ricerca del condottiero, passando da Mussolini fino ad arrivare a Renzi. A me sembra palese, non so se qualcuno è d'accordo


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Febbraio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Il berlusconismo ha amplificato la concezione di idolatria dell'uomo solo al comando, ma è una tradizione prettamente italiana. Gli italiani mediamente (e trasversalmente!) sono alla ricerca del condottiero, passando da Mussolini fino ad arrivare a Renzi. A me sembra palese, non so se qualcuno è d'accordo



Sono d'accordo, forse Renzi un po' di meno in quanto incarna di meno la figura del leader autoritario, e anche perché tale figura viene esaltata soprattutto negli ambienti di destra


----------



## Efferosso (4 Febbraio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Evidentemente era un modo per mettere in difficoltà quei ridicoli del PD, magari molti votanti non sono nemmeno cinquestelle.
> 
> stavolta il PD ne è uscito piuttosto bene, ma ci siamo scordati le comiche dell'ultima volta?
> il problema degli elettori è la memoria molto corta, che purtroppo ad oggi tiene ancora in gioco soggetti come Berlusconi o la Lega



Oh. E' un piacere poterne parlare, perché è abbastanza comodo dire che non ho capito una mazza, scagliando la pietra, ma poi tirare indietro la mano.

Allora io mi chiedo, quello che è successo non è qualcosa di "epocale", nel movimento?
Si può dire che, per la prima volta, i grillini hanno messo da parte tutta la loro linea di pensiero, facendo tutto il contrario di quello che hanno fatto, per abbracciare una sorta di pragmatismo politico?

Oppure può essere anche come dici tu, magari tanti dei votanti non sono nemmeno grillini.
Attenzione però che, in tal caso, vorrebbe dire che c'è una falla piuttosto grossa nel sistema "blog". Se da un lato è giusto che chiunque possa dire la sua, dall'altro se parliamo di 50mila persone, un campione veramente minimo della popolazione, è un attimo che qualcuno si "infiltri" e stravolga tutto, giusto per mettere in difficoltà il movimento.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Febbraio 2015)

Se aveste usato tutto questa cattiveria e potere di critica con chi veramente ha distrutto questo paese oggi probabilmente non saremmo allo sfascio..

la cosa più incredibile è che il Movimento è l'unico a non rubare i soldi e a rispettare semplicemente il programma pattuito con gli elettori ma viene ampiamente criticato quando gli unici da criticare veramente e che FANNO MALE A QUESTO paese sono Renzie , B e compagnia bella...

fatevelo dire , un giorno pagheremo tutto questo ma io come scritto qualche post fa non ci sarò più ...tra poco vado via dall italia .


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Febbraio 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Oh. E' un piacere poterne parlare, perché è abbastanza comodo dire che non ho capito una mazza, scagliando la pietra, ma poi tirare indietro la mano.
> 
> Allora io mi chiedo, quello che è successo non è qualcosa di "epocale", nel movimento?
> Si può dire che, per la prima volta, i grillini hanno messo da parte tutta la loro linea di pensiero, facendo tutto il contrario di quello che hanno fatto, per abbracciare una sorta di pragmatismo politico?
> ...



Si dimentica che lo scopo ultimo dei cinquestelle sarebbe promuovere la democrazia partecipativa e non gli interessi di bottega,
se per assurdo teoricamente 50 milioni di italiani votassero sul forum Pacciani come presidente quello sarebbe il candidato.

In realtà la domanda che tutti dobbiamo porci è perchè al M5S vengono fatti mille processi sulle intenzioni e nessuno promuove processi sui fatti a Pd e PDL, perchè ogni starnuto dei grillini fa notizia? perchè i mille intrallazzi accertati degli altri non vengono considerati rilevanti?
a me i conti non tornano, a te?
qui si stanno ripresentando come facce nuove la lega e i Berlusconi, viene dat credibilità politica a gente come La RUssa, nessuno pone domande sulle mille contradizioni del PD, non mi pare normale


----------



## James Watson (4 Febbraio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Il berlusconismo ha amplificato la concezione di idolatria dell'uomo solo al comando, ma è una tradizione prettamente italiana. Gli italiani mediamente (e trasversalmente!) sono alla ricerca del condottiero, passando da Mussolini fino ad arrivare a Renzi. A me sembra palese, non so se qualcuno è d'accordo



Io


----------



## James Watson (4 Febbraio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Si dimentica che lo scopo ultimo dei cinquestelle sarebbe promuovere la democrazia partecipativa e non gli interessi di bottega,
> se per assurdo teoricamente 50 milioni di italiani votassero sul forum Pacciani come presidente quello sarebbe il candidato.
> 
> In realtà la domanda che tutti dobbiamo porci è perchè al M5S vengono fatti mille processi sulle intenzioni e nessuno promuove processi sui fatti a Pd e PDL, perchè ogni starnuto dei grillini fa notizia? perchè i mille intrallazzi accertati degli altri non vengono considerati rilevanti?
> ...



A parte il fatto che non penso che si possa dire che il PD non sia mai stato o non venga criticato aspramente, questa stessa discussione ne è la prova. Penso che il "problema" legato alle eccessive (secondo voi) critiche al movimento sia semplicemente un effetto di "reazione" ad una azione: se ti presenti sulla scena politica arrogandoti una certa supposta "superiorità morale" (loro sono gli incorruttibili, gli onesti, gli unici a fare gli interessi del popolo, gli altri sono tutti delinquenti marci in malafede dal segretario di partito a quello che pulisce i cessi alla festa dell'unità o del tricolore che sia) è normale che alla prima m...ata che fai vieni massacrato.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Febbraio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Il berlusconismo ha amplificato la concezione di idolatria dell'uomo solo al comando, ma è una tradizione prettamente italiana. Gli italiani mediamente (e trasversalmente!) sono alla ricerca del condottiero, passando da Mussolini fino ad arrivare a Renzi. A me sembra palese, non so se qualcuno è d'accordo



In questo caso non mi sento di dare colpe a Berlusconi,
come hai scritto è una tradizione italiana,
ai tempi della prima repubblica in molti chiedevano il famoso uomo forte di stampo fascista,
molti l'avevano individuato in Craxi.
Da quel punto di vista Berlusconi ha trovato terreno fertile.

Io da parte mia credo che una persona di riferimento che si accolli moralmente la nazione sulle spalle può anche starci,
il problema è poi essere obiettivi nel giudicare il suo operato,
del resto è quello che fanno gli americani con la loro repubblica presidenziale, ma da loro non esiste che un personaggio sia ancora credibile dopo 20 anni di fallimenti e corruzione


----------



## Efferosso (4 Febbraio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Si dimentica che lo scopo ultimo dei cinquestelle sarebbe promuovere la democrazia partecipativa e non gli interessi di bottega,
> se per assurdo teoricamente 50 milioni di italiani votassero sul forum Pacciani come presidente quello sarebbe il candidato.
> 
> In realtà la domanda che tutti dobbiamo porci è perchè al M5S vengono fatti mille processi sulle intenzioni e nessuno promuove processi sui fatti a Pd e PDL, perchè ogni starnuto dei grillini fa notizia? perchè i mille intrallazzi accertati degli altri non vengono considerati rilevanti?
> ...



Penso che James Watson abbia risposto in maniera più che condivisibile.
La critiche vengono fatte verso tutti alla fine. Forse giusto Berlusconi ultimamente è poco bersagliato, ma semplicemente perché ormai non rappresenta più un granché dal punto di vista politico.
I cinque stelli fin dal principio hanno "fatto gli splendidi". Ovvio che al primo strafalcione vengono stangati, succederebbe in qualsiasi ambito.
Se arriva un tuo collega di lavoro vestito con lo smoking bianco che dice che tutti gli altri fanno schifo, che sono morti, che non valgono una cicca, non ti viene voglia di prenderlo a ceffoni se, quando apre bocca, gli escono delle ignobili cavolate?
Alla fine penso sia tutta una questione di atteggiamento.

Certo è che, comunque, fa strano pensare che un movimento che ha sempre vissuto di ideali si rimangi tutto in un colpo solo giusto per dare fastidio ad un'altra forza politica.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Febbraio 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> A parte il fatto che non penso che si possa dire che il PD non sia mai stato o non venga criticato aspramente, questa stessa discussione ne è la prova. Penso che il "problema" legato alle eccessive (secondo voi) critiche al movimento sia semplicemente un effetto di "reazione" ad una azione: se ti presenti sulla scena politica arrogandoti una certa supposta "superiorità morale" (loro sono gli incorruttibili, gli onesti, gli unici a fare gli interessi del popolo, gli altri sono tutti delinquenti marci in malafede dal segretario di partito a quello che pulisce i cessi alla festa dell'unità o del tricolore che sia) è normale che alla prima m...ata che fai vieni massacrato.



Concordo sul massacrare chi sgarra, al momento da osservatore imparziale loro di fatto sono le uniche facce pulite,
attendo con ansia avvisi di garanzia o condanne penali su loro esponenti politici, sarò il primo a salire sul carro dei detrattori,
come è giusto per ogni forza politica e come purtroppo attualmente non accade, soprattutto da parte dei sostenitori, cosa essenziale per il corretto funzionamento della politica


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Febbraio 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Penso che James Watson abbia risposto in maniera più che condivisibile.
> La critiche vengono fatte verso tutti alla fine. Forse giusto Berlusconi ultimamente è poco bersagliato, ma semplicemente perché ormai non rappresenta più un granché dal punto di vista politico.
> I cinque stelli fin dal principio hanno "fatto gli splendidi". Ovvio che al primo strafalcione vengono stangati, succederebbe in qualsiasi ambito.
> Se arriva un tuo collega di lavoro vestito con lo smoking bianco che dice che tutti gli altri fanno schifo, che sono morti, che non valgono una cicca, non ti viene voglia di prenderlo a ceffoni se, quando apre bocca, gli escono delle ignobili cavolate?
> ...



vedi risposta che ho dato a James Watson, per la storia di Prodi sbagli prospettiva, il nome l'hanno proposto la base votante (magari nemmeno del M5S visto che chiunque può votare) non i vertici perciò la questione non esiste 

Esiste invece la questione che nessun partito di opposizione sia mai stata così pesantemente attaccato, e considerando che chi l'attacca ha innumerevoli volte dato dimostrazione di inettitudine e corruzione, il dubbio che diano molto fastidio perchè diversi direi che è lecito


----------



## James Watson (4 Febbraio 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Penso che James Watson abbia risposto in maniera più che condivisibile.
> La critiche vengono fatte verso tutti alla fine. Forse giusto Berlusconi ultimamente è poco bersagliato, ma semplicemente perché ormai non rappresenta più un granché dal punto di vista politico.
> I cinque stelli fin dal principio hanno "fatto gli splendidi". Ovvio che al primo strafalcione vengono stangati, succederebbe in qualsiasi ambito.
> Se arriva un tuo collega di lavoro vestito con lo smoking bianco che dice che tutti gli altri fanno schifo, che sono morti, che non valgono una cicca, non ti viene voglia di prenderlo a ceffoni se, quando apre bocca, gli escono delle ignobili cavolate?
> ...



Esempio che calza a pennello


----------



## Efferosso (4 Febbraio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Concordo sul massacrare chi sgarra, al momento da osservatore imparziale loro di fatto sono le uniche facce pulite,
> attendo con ansia avvisi di garanzia o condanne penali su loro esponenti politici, sarò il primo a salire sul carro dei detrattori,
> come è giusto per ogni forza politica e come purtroppo attualmente non accade, soprattutto da parte dei sostenitori, cosa essenziale per il corretto funzionamento della politica



Nel loro piccolo anche i 5 stelle hanno i loro indagati e/o arrestati:

Associazione a delinquere (Davide Bertoletti)
Peculato (Davide Bono e Andrea Defranceschi)
Rapina aggravata, sequestro di persona, estorsione (Stefano Costa)
Spaccio di stupefacenti (Diletta Botta)
Bancarotta fraudolenta (Davide Ferrarin)
Associazione Mafiosa (Giovanni Pantano)

Mi pare che qualcuno (onestamente non saprei dire chi) sia stato anche già espulso dal Movimento


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Febbraio 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Nel loro piccolo anche i 5 stelle hanno i loro indagati e/o arrestati:
> 
> Associazione a delinquere (Davide Bertoletti)
> Peculato (Davide Bono e Andrea Defranceschi)
> ...



Hai detto la parolina magica, 
in linea di massima chiaro che qualsiasi soggetto politico che abbia una crescita così repentina imbarca molta melma,
la gestione della quale fà la differenza, vediamo 
anchio li aspetto al varco


----------



## runner (5 Febbraio 2015)

domanda.....

perchè il 5stelle fino al giorno delle elezioni univa i simpatizzanti, gli elettori e le persone e adesso invece no?


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Febbraio 2015)

runner ha scritto:


> domanda.....
> 
> perchè il 5stelle fino al giorno delle elezioni univa i simpatizzanti, gli elettori e le persone e adesso invece no?



Per due semplici ragioni:
1) moltissimi elettori 5S al di là delle cose che dicevano erano elettori ex-di pietro e PDinni mascherati da 5S e quindi quando il movimento ha rifiutato di collaborare con Bersani si sono sentiti "traditi"

2) altra parte di elettorato erano esuli del PD o della Lega..adesso con Renzi e Salvini gli elettori di quei partiti sono tornati all'ovile..

Poi aggiungici la campagna mediatica contro e le cavolate dette e fatte da grillo in questi mesi e ti spieghi il calo dei consensi..per me è un'esperienza che ha dato il suo..perderà sempre più quota finché non sparirà del tutto nel giro di una decina di anni..


----------



## James Watson (5 Febbraio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Hai detto la parolina magica,
> in linea di massima chiaro che qualsiasi soggetto politico che abbia una crescita così repentina imbarca molta melma,
> la gestione della quale fà la differenza, vediamo
> anchio li aspetto al varco



Tipo Penati? (ah, a proposito, l'accusatore principale dell'ex-presidente della provincia di Milano ha ritrattato in aula tutte le accuse fatte, qualche giorno fa...)


----------



## James Watson (5 Febbraio 2015)

Vogliamo commentare il fantastico video che sta girando sul web sul "ritorno alla lira"?


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Febbraio 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Vogliamo commentare il fantastico video che sta girando sul web sul "ritorno alla lira"?



Immagino il livello..di chi è, di massimo fini?..garantito che ci sarà la solita accusa sul signoraggio..


----------



## James Watson (5 Febbraio 2015)




----------



## runner (5 Febbraio 2015)

la storia invece che non riescano a rappresentare una vera speranza per gli Italiani non c'entra nulla allora?


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Febbraio 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Vogliamo commentare il fantastico video che sta girando sul web sul "ritorno alla lira"?


----------



## Blu71 (6 Febbraio 2015)

Anche se datato questo video rappresenta bene la situazione


----------



## Blu71 (6 Febbraio 2015)

Il video contro l'euro


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Febbraio 2015)

Ma perchè non parliamo della vergognosa questione Kyenge-Calderoli?
e dell'atteggiamento del PD?
ora non solo fanno comunella con il pregiudicato ma anche con i leghisti?
al fondo non c'è mai fine

Ma perchè continuiamo a coprire la melma di chi ci governa, o lo ha fatto, con le gaffe dei cinquestelle?
è una classe politica inesperta, chiaro che delle pirlate fuoriescono, ma non utilizziamole nascondere per il pattume degli altri
faccio veramente molta fatica a restare osservatore neutrale


----------



## Blu71 (6 Febbraio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ma perchè non parliamo della vergognosa questione Kyenge-Calderoli?
> e dell'atteggiamento del PD?
> ora non solo fanno comunella con il pregiudicato ma anche con i leghisti?
> al fondo non c'è mai fine
> ...



Hai ragione sulla questione di Calderoli. Il PD sta sbagliando e non ci sono scuse. 
Quanto al resto, almeno da parte mia, non c'è alcuna coperture dei guasti di chi ci governa anzi a me l'inciucio Renzi-Berlusconi non va proprio giù.... ma, consentimi, chi si propone come alternativa dovrebbe per lo meno evitare di coprirsi di ridicolo con iniziative che screditano solamente.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Febbraio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione sulla questione di Calderoli. Il PD sta sbagliando e non ci sono scuse.
> Quanto al resto, almeno da parte mia, non c'è alcuna coperture dei guasti di chi ci governa anzi a me l'inciucio Renzi-Berlusconi non va proprio giù.... ma, consentimi, chi si propone come alternativa dovrebbe per lo meno evitare di coprirsi di ridicolo con iniziative che screditano solamente.



Comprendo e condividerei,
ma allo stato attuale delle cose chiunque si ponga come alternativa alla solita marmaglia è credibile,
anche fosse topogigio

Odio il perbenismo di stampo anglosassone, ma caspita non si possono sempre mettere bellamente le questioni
morali sotto i piedi, un pò di decoro!!!


----------



## Hammer (6 Febbraio 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


>



Abbiamo raggiunto l'apice del ridicolo. 
Vedi perché mi fanno incaxxxxe? Potrebbero essere un'alternativa vera e si bruciano con ste boiate allucinanti.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Febbraio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Comprendo e condividerei,
> ma allo stato attuale delle cose chiunque si ponga come alternativa alla solita marmaglia è credibile,
> anche fosse topogigio
> 
> ...



Secondo me invece la "marmaglia" attuale approfitta facilmente delle cadute del M5S.


----------



## Efferosso (7 Febbraio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ma perchè non parliamo della vergognosa questione Kyenge-Calderoli?
> e dell'atteggiamento del PD?
> ora non solo fanno comunella con il pregiudicato ma anche con i leghisti?
> al fondo non c'è mai fine
> ...



Temo che lo stesso commento ti porti a non essere neutrale.
Perché c'è necessità in questo contesto di parlare di ALTRI politici?

Questo è il metodo che io personalmente ho visto utilizzare da 15 anni a questa parte. Non "votate per me perché sono capace" ma "votate per me perché il mio avversario è un mostro".

Non è un modo sano di fare politica per una Nazione. Non è costruttivo.

Allo stesso modo, non è scansando la critica ad un partito in favore di scandali di altri, che si rafforza la classe politica tutta. Ma anzi lascia tutto come è sempre stato, in una marcia stasi.


----------



## Efferosso (7 Febbraio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Abbiamo raggiunto l'apice del ridicolo.
> Vedi perché mi fanno incaxxxxe? Potrebbero essere un'alternativa vera e si bruciano con ste boiate allucinanti.



All'inizio ho pensato fosse un video parodia, onestamente.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (7 Febbraio 2015)

La questione sovranista e dell'uscita dall'euro è una cosa serissima e purtroppo l'ignoranza ed il pressapochismo con cui i 5 stelle approcciano al tema non è d'aiuto


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Febbraio 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Temo che lo stesso commento ti porti a non essere neutrale.
> Perché c'è necessità in questo contesto di parlare di ALTRI politici?
> 
> Questo è il metodo che io personalmente ho visto utilizzare da 15 anni a questa parte. Non "votate per me perché sono capace" ma "votate per me perché il mio avversario è un mostro".
> ...



Se permetti le questioni del giorno sono la vicenda Kyenge-Calderoli e la divisione interna a FI, qualcunone ha parlato nel forum?
no! si ironizza su una forza allo stato attuale non significativa,
come vedi il tuo discorso non regge, o meglio è correttissimo ma lo stai ribaltando, spero ingenuamente,
per quanto riguarda i M5S possiamo riferirci solo alle loro esperienze di governo in Sicilia e a Parma, ambedue al momento inattaccabili tutto il resto è fuffa


----------



## Efferosso (7 Febbraio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Se permetti le questioni del giorno sono la vicenda Kyenge-Calderoli e la divisione interna a FI, qualcunone ha parlato nel forum?
> no! si ironizza su una forza allo stato attuale non significativa,
> come vedi il tuo discorso non regge, o meglio è correttissimo ma lo stai ribaltando, spero ingenuamente,
> per quanto riguarda i M5S possiamo riferirci solo alle loro esperienze di governo in Sicilia e a Parma, ambedue al momento inattaccabili tutto il resto è fuffa



Non riesco a capire il ragionamento.
Perché tirare in ballo "come difesa" dei cinque stelle (perché così viene usata, da una vita, la cosa) il fatto che non si parli di altri schieramenti?
Vuoi parlarne? 
Ci sono altri topic, o c'è comunque la possibilità di parlarne, si parla di qualunque schieramento (tanto per dire, c'è chi ha tirato in ballo il nuovo regime dei minimi modificato dal governo, senza capirne poi molto tra l'altro). Davvero, non vedo perché non si possa parlare di entrambe le cose. Non capisco proprio. E onestamente non capisco cosa dovrei ribaltare , se voglio parlare di x parlo di x, se voglio parlare di y parlo di y. Se voglio difendere x non parlo di y, tutto qua. Non è che se io rubo una mela per giustificarmi dico che un altro ha rubato un'arancia.

Poi, sul fatto che Sicilia e Parma siano inattaccabili, beh, insomma...mi sembra una parola piuttosto forte, partendo dall'inceneritore fino alle questioni più "di nicchia".


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Febbraio 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Non riesco a capire il ragionamento.
> Perché tirare in ballo "come difesa" dei cinque stelle (perché così viene usata, da una vita, la cosa) il fatto che non si parli di altri schieramenti?
> Vuoi parlarne?
> Ci sono altri topic, o c'è comunque la possibilità di parlarne, si parla di qualunque schieramento (tanto per dire, c'è chi ha tirato in ballo il nuovo regime dei minimi modificato dal governo, senza capirne poi molto tra l'altro). Davvero, non vedo perché non si possa parlare di entrambe le cose. Non capisco proprio. E onestamente non capisco cosa dovrei ribaltare , se voglio parlare di x parlo di x, se voglio parlare di y parlo di y. Se voglio difendere x non parlo di y, tutto qua. Non è che se io rubo una mela per giustificarmi dico che un altro ha rubato un'arancia.
> ...



Beh, è poco che freguenti il forum, noterai che a parte critiche generiche, qui nessuno apre mai discussioni critiche sull'attualità di PD o centrodestra, raramente sulla lega, praticamente quotidianamente su M5S, il chè non può non essere sospetto considerando quanto contino poco attualmente.

La storia dell'inceneritore di Parma è indicativa sulla reale politica che attuerebbe il M5S in caso di chiamata al governo, 
come ben sai fare propaganda all'opposizione e governare sono due cose ben distinte
Nel caso dell'inceneritore il danno l'aveva fatto la truffaldina gestione precedente e Pizzarotti alla fine ne ha preso atto senza intraprendere azioni dissennate, proprio come accadrebbe in caso di chiamata a compiti più importanti
E poi di uscita dall'euro ne parlano anche Berlusconi e la lega, ovviamente nessuno ci crede, perchè il movimento viene preso alla lettera? in fin dei conti propone solo un referendum, chiamasi democrazia


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

Quel video sul ritorno alla lira è una roba davvero agghiacciante. Agghiacciante perchè sembra un video di Maccio Capatonda invece è tutto drammaticamente reale.


----------



## Eziomare (13 Febbraio 2015)

l'avete sentito il dialogo tra il tizio di scelta civica e un ex movimentista?
Che tristezza, non c'è proprio speranza


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Febbraio 2015)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> l'avete sentito il dialogo tra il tizio di scelta civica e un ex movimentista?
> Che tristezza, non c'è proprio speranza



non capisco , l'ex 5 stelle è stata espulsa.. è fisiologico che qualcuno dei ragazzi si faccia abbindolare dai soldi.. capita ovunque in qualsiasi campo.. figurarsi in politica..

importante è che la retta via venga mantenuta.. alla faccia di chi parla sempre male per interessi che onestamente non capisco


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2015)

Honestà, Honestà, Honestà!


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Febbraio 2015)

.


----------



## Eziomare (13 Febbraio 2015)

infatti a me fa piu' tristezza che l'abbiano approcciata con quella proposta anzichè il fatto che lei sia stata a sentire e sembrasse quasi disposta (comunque grave a mio avviso, sopratutto per un ex 5 stelle), segno che questa è una procedura "standard" nel nostro parlamento.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Riforme, M5s: "Pronti a dimetterci per andare al voto".


----------



## Doctore (15 Febbraio 2015)

ormai i 5 stelle si sono mischiati a quelli del cdx e csx...qualunque riforma proposta dall avversario è sempre negativa...sempre sempre sempre!Viva l italia repubblica delle pere


----------



## mandraghe (21 Febbraio 2015)




----------



## Hammer (21 Febbraio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


>



Ahahahah

C'è da dire che i parlamentari al M5S hanno espresso posizioni ben diverse, per fortuna. Va riconosciuto


----------

